# Show your 3133!



## mitadoc

Let`s count the 3133`s owners!











I love mine!Sorry for the ugly leather band,I will get new one soon!


----------



## arktika1148

I've only got two


----------



## aviator3133

Here's my 4x 3133's






























I also have some 3133 variants the Gagarin 31678 and Strela 31681.


----------



## polmax3133

Wow! Lots of 3133 power here. Lookin' good! :-!

My Kosmonauts:


----------



## Mister Mike




----------



## Dennix

I'm speechless! Seeing your great pictures only make me want to get more
Here's mine (also own a 31681)


----------



## kinaed

-k


----------



## nht

kinaed said:


> -k


A pleasure to see you again b-) |>


----------



## polmax3133

...I was just dreaming I was on eBay. :-d


----------



## mitadoc

Mine 3133 again!


----------



## kinaed

A few random pix:



































































































-k


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## mitadoc




----------



## Malakim

This is my only 3133 (so far). It gets a lot of wrist time and is a real work horse.


----------



## Lucidor




----------



## kinaed

-k


----------



## Kutusov

kinaed said:


> -k


So this is why they are hard to get!! You bought them all!! :-d


----------



## polmax3133

This is a truly awesome collection of 3133s we've got going here! :-!

My BiColours:


----------



## chirs1211

Here's my 3 





















Cheers
Chris


----------



## frantsous




----------



## constantin-o-politan




----------



## polmax3133

Great stuff! |>

A Poljot "Air Force" at Giants Tomb Island:


----------



## chirs1211

Hi, polmax that look great on the brown strap, i've got the Aviator 31681 version








Cheers
Chris


----------



## Mike Cooley




----------



## DeeDee

Hi all,

these are mine. The sturmanskie is not 3133, its the hacking version...The "Junghans Luftwaffenchronograf" has been modded: hacking movement, reprinted Dial. The Kirowa is original.









cheers


----------



## D1JBS




----------



## polmax3133

More great stuff! And thanks chirs1211, I really like the Volmax version of the watchas as well! Here's a link to the brown strap: Straps - straps 20 mm - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG (top, middle)


----------



## acello27

I have this one. Very nice piece.


----------



## Mecano

Maktime Aviator with Stowa "old style" strap


----------



## jxl

Poljot Chronograph Aviator lll with Anaconda strap!


----------



## chirs1211

That strap is fantastic, where can i get one?

Chris


----------



## polmax3133




----------



## jxl

chirs1211 said:


> That strap is fantastic, where can i get one?
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, got it from a German custom strap maker. PM you the info.


----------



## polmax3133

Hi-Tech Eco-Friendly Technology! :-!


----------



## Vyshnee

polmax3133 said:


> Great stuff! |>
> 
> A Poljot "Air Force" at Giants Tomb Island:
> View attachment 522235


How do you find this watch comfort-wise? Does the case have enough rise to prevent the crown and pushers from running into the hand/wrist?


----------



## Vyshnee

polmax3133 said:


> Hi-Tech Eco-Friendly Technology! :-!
> 
> View attachment 529366


Nice watch... I _really_ like this design. Looks like you have a polished stainless case. I can only find that dial with the black PVD case. How are the swivel lugs? Can you feel them at all... are they comfortable?

My wrist will take about 47mm fixed lug-to-lug maximum so I'm thinking the swivel lugs might possibly work! Does it wear big or do the lugs give it a form fit?

Please post some wrist shots if you get a chance...


----------



## windy1

some of my 3133


----------



## chirs1211

Its perfectly comfortable, no issues with crown or pushers.
But as you can see i wear on right wrist
Chris


----------



## Vaurien

What a beauty, Windi!


----------



## schnurrp

My little family:


----------



## Sodiac




----------



## typericey

I don't want to be a sadist (or is it masochist) but i'm posting mine in a damaged state just for kicks. I hope this doesn't offend anyone.









Background: My then newly adopted kitten went into my room, jumped up my desk where the watch was, probably got excited with the ticking sound it was making and jabbed it to the floor.

Not to worry, I had the crystal replaced and it's still serving me well. In fact, its accuracy improved so much after the repair coz the shop probably regulated it. Before it got broken, it was fast by about a minute a day. Now it keeps perfect time. And yes, my adopted cat is still alive.


----------



## Girolamo

My Strela 205, from I.Maier:










add more pics:


----------



## timanthes

My Poljot Ruslan 3133 chronograph on a dark brown strap!


----------



## Gravit

This one has been showing up for sale a lot recently. Can anyone confirm there is a genuine 3133 movement inside?
I bought one really cheap some time ago but I found the case back impossible to move and I don't have specialized tools so I've not been able to look inside yet.


----------



## polmax3133

Yes, Gravit, that one is a legitamate Poljot 3133 from the mid-90s! |>

I hereby claim this new found land, with all of it's riches, and so do name it... 







*Canada!*








Love the Ruslan! :-!


----------



## mitadoc

Gravit said:


> This one has been showing up for sale a lot recently. Can anyone confirm there is a genuine 3133 movement inside?
> I bought one really cheap some time ago but I found the case back impossible to move and I don't have specialized tools so I've not been able to look inside yet.


As far as I know,this watch is real but it had been worn only on street parades in some occasions like on 9th of May or on celebration of the Great October Revolution.That`s why the hands and the indices don`t have luminiscent material on it.It has chromed case ,not stainles steel and you have to be carefull about the coverage - don`t flash it with water too often and keep it away from hits and other abrasive surfaces.


----------



## mitadoc

Let the Autumn comes in!


----------



## polmax3133

Nice strap! Looks great on that model! |>

More from the Fall 2011 Collection:







In the right light, on the crystal of any given Russian watch, you can see a view of the moon from the satellite "Sputnik". More proof that Russian watches are number one in outer-space!!;-)


----------



## victorbrunswick

*My Sturmanskie Aviator*
Dumb question, but how do you zero the chronograph? Because when I reset it, it goes back to the one second mark instead of zero.


----------



## polmax3133

victorbrunswick said:


> *My Sturmanskie Aviator*
> Dumb question, but how do you zero the chronograph? Because when I reset it, it goes back to the one second mark instead of zero.


Not dumb at all, the chrono second can work it's way out of position.

It looks pretty good in the pic. If that's all it's off I would leave as is. Otherwise, you will have to remove the movement, hold down the reset lever while in the reset position to lock the chrono second wheel, and then tap the chrono second hand to zero position. Don't try and force it if it doesn't move with a tap - remove the chrono second hand with a hand puller. Again, if that's all it's off, I'd leave well enough alone...

I can provide some instructional pics if you really want to make the adjustment.


----------



## victorbrunswick

polmax3133 said:


> Not dumb at all, the chrono second can work it's way out of position.
> 
> It looks pretty good in the pic. If that's all it's off I would leave as is. Otherwise, you will have to remove the movement, hold down the reset lever while in the reset position to lock the chrono second wheel, and then tap the chrono second hand to zero position. Don't try and force it if it doesn't move with a tap - remove the chrono second hand with a hand puller. Again, if that's all it's off, I'd leave well enough alone...
> 
> I can provide some instructional pics if you really want to make the adjustment.


I'd really appreciate some pics. Even though I totally lack the requisite expertise, perhaps in the future, armed with the information, I could get a local watchmaker to do it for me as I don't think there are many people out there familiar with Russian watches.


----------



## JRMTactical

This is my Poljot Chronograph (Export Model - Made in USSR marked) it has the 3133 movement stamped 'SU'. GREAT running watch and a real favorite of mine because it is just as smooth as a Rolex or Tag. It really needs a new crystal, so can anybody tell me a source for one? It is one of my famously CRAPPY PICTURES! LOL! Any suggestions on a crystal would be much appreciated! 3133 movements are AWESOME in anybody's book. Open o e up and it's just a work of art IMHO!


----------



## nectarios73

maktime s brand mwg.brand new bought from leonid .


----------



## polmax3133

A couple of early 90s MIGs:







The hot exhaust melted the frost on the railing! :-d

A recently unearthed and restored "PLARB":


----------



## nectarios73

nice watches you have polmax !!


----------



## polmax3133

Thanks, nectarios73!

Another MiG-31 "BBC":







Obviously, this is rarity exclusive to Soviet Air Force only! b-)


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice topic! I have a few of them too!


----------



## Kutusov

I have a new one for some time now, might as well update...


----------



## megaforcer




----------



## Topi

I received today the replacement watch for the defective Air Force from Julian Kampmann. First class service there, by the way. 

Here are a couple of pics.

Topi


----------



## polmax3133

Nice! Julian did a great job with this one. You have the Poljot logo on the crown, original style hands, and what looks to be an older style date ring (hard to tell from the pics).

If only the price were the same as the 1997 model:






;-)

Edit: Back then I believe that would have been around $75US from a Moscow vendor.


----------



## Topi

Well, if I understand Julian's website correctly, this watch is new old stock that he has managed to source. 


This replacement watch feels and looks better than the watch I originally received. The lug between 1 and 2 had a couple of small imperfections (I didn't see them until I took a phot of the watch) and the chrono pushers work much smoother. No to mention the fact that the minute counter of the chrono seems to actually start when the chrono is started and the chrono hands index to where they should be.

I'll have to see how this one keeps time.

Topi


----------



## Ascalon

My beloved Poljot 'Blue Angels' Chronograph, recently restored to full working order by the incomparable Julian!










A


----------



## 10 ATM

Here's one 3133 that's worth looking at, even though it didn't end up in a Russian watch but in a Junkers, labelled "Torpedo"

And then there's one we all recognize.

Sorry, pics aren't all they should be ..lack of daylight and all that


----------



## Kutusov

Like the looks of the Okeah on steel!! In fact, I always had a problem with that watch because it is "too blue" for me. Looks great on forum pictures, spent months looking for one but... I can't find the right strap for me to go along with it. A steel bracelet (mesh or not) matches the biggest area of the dial (silver) and actually fixes that "problem" for me. From a blue watch, it turns into a silver/steely watch with blue details. Much bearable for me!....

....and before you ask, yes I've been taking my medication just like the doc told me... )


----------



## 10 ATM

now with added daylight goodness


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, I definitely like it!

Here's a new(ish) arrival for me... it's not a 3133 but a 31682 (well, it's pretty much the same thing as a 3133...)


----------



## avers

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, I definitely like it!
> 
> Here's a new(ish) arrival for me... it's not a 3133 but a 31682 (well, it's pretty much the same thing as a 3133...)


I like it!

The case looks like the one from Breitling. Can you post pics of the caseback?


----------



## arktika1148

the bomber to go with the pilot


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, it's pretty much a Breitling Blackbird :-d

The case back is one of the coolest of all the Russian watches I've seen!










It's not a very good picture but the centre with the Russian Airforce logo is heavily brushed like the rest of the case, the edge is polished. So even looks like it's a bi-metal back, with the centre looking like a darker steel, almost titanium.


----------



## frantsous

Poljot Black 3133, early 80's:


----------



## obsidian

All 3133-- the Zeppelin's is rather decorated


----------



## Dennix

So sad the 3133 will be discontinued


----------



## schnurrp

Kutusov said:


> I have a new one for some time now, might as well update...


Stunning photos of a mean looking watch, Kutusov! I must have one of those one day....


----------



## wood

This is my only 3133:-(















Is the caseback franken:think:

wood


----------



## Kutusov

Dennix said:


> So sad the 3133 will be discontinued


It won't be discontinued... It has already been discontinued early this year! Maktime isn't producing anymore and the employees have been sent away! There's about 2 years of 3133 stock for normal production but the movement price is going to get higher, starting on January 2012.

Whatever comes of it, I just hope the tools and caliber don't get bought by the Swiss or you'll have a 3133 exactly like the one from Maktime (and probably made by the same people and same place in Russia) but costing 5 times more. They might through in some movement decoration to let you have the illusion it's something much better than it used to be...


----------



## 10 ATM

Kutusov said:


> I just hope the tools and caliber don't get bought by the Swiss or you'll have a 3133 exactly like the one from Maktime (and probably made by the same people and same place in Russia) but costing 5 times more. They might through in some movement decoration to let you have the illusion it's something much better than it used to be...


Why would they buy back their own, 30 year old tooling and machines?

They weren't exactly in the first flush of youth when they sold them in the first place


----------



## Kutusov

10 ATM said:


> Why would they buy back their own, 30 year old tooling and machines?
> 
> They weren't exactly in the first flush of youth when they sold them in the first place


They are not the same... the 3133 might have started from a Valjoux 7734 but it's a better and improved caliber. So much so that you can't use many parts from one on the other.

...and not wanting a cheap, tough, reliable mechanical chronograph movement that costs peanuts to produce? Sure they would...


----------



## obsidian

Kutusov said:


> ...and not wanting a cheap, tough, reliable mechanical chronograph movement that costs peanuts to produce? Sure they would...


Conspiracy theories:
The Swiss wouldn't buy it (and by Swiss we're talking Swatch Group/ETA), they'd want the 3133 to die a quiet death-- it's competition for their own movements. Or they might buy it to ensure no one else revives it-- Swatch Group has certainly used similar tactics before.
Sea-Gull might buy it-- they're buying into a lot of the European watch industry in a move to have more visibility in western markets-- of course, they'd might want the 3133 to die as well, as it's too similar to Sea-Gull's own ST-19 chronograph.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, of the two worst case scenarios, I hope Seagull gets it. Best case scenario, another Russian company will pick it up. And there's also the possibility of some German company getting it, there are quite a few ones that use Molnija and Poljot 31xx movements (POINTtec, Poljot International...). 

The ST-19 is a great movement (when it comes from the Seagull assembly line and not some backyard tinker shop) and it's the logic replacement for the 31xx. But I still would prefer a 3133 made by underpaid grown men than an ST-19 made by ridiculously underpaid children who should be at school. Well, I'm sorry... it's an emotional subject...


----------



## polmax3133

I'm curious to see how it all unfolds. Maybe the prices will be driven up over the next few years and they can continue in Moscow.

Poljot "Minesweeper"


----------



## Kutusov

They will go up, that's a given! Now is the time to get all the 3133s on your wish list... They all went up on my list and are now a priority. I'm still missing 2 or 3...


----------



## chirs1211

Same here, hoping to get the 2 or 3 i want very soon.
Was just wondering though, is this end of production specific to the 3133 or will its cousins 31681 etc be affected also?
Couple of those i want too

Chris


----------



## Mister Mike

The entire 31 series, from 3105 on up, is affected by this.


----------



## polmax3133

If it is true that this is the end of MakTime 31.. production, I imagine it would be for all of the 31.. variants. 

I'd like to know if MakTime has already gone bankrupt, or if they have temporarily stopped production in hopes that a) someone will invest in the company, or b) the prices will be driven up. It may make more sense to buy the machinery after the company has gone bankrupt, if it hasn't already, and start a new company, rather than invest in the old one.


----------



## aviator3133

I guess I should also add these 3133's I recently added to my collection...


----------



## Kutusov

chirs1211 said:


> Same here, hoping to get the 2 or 3 i want very soon.
> Was just wondering though, is this end of production specific to the 3133 or will its cousins 31681 etc be affected also?
> Couple of those i want too
> 
> Chris


It's like Mike said and that's why I call these caliber 31xx (replace X by any number). For example, the 3133 is a 3105 without the chrono. Every variation, with more or less complications, is based around the 3133 and made by the same people (Poljot, then Maktime). 
It's not all lost, there might be someone picking it up but I have no news regarding this. Still, I have the impression there was going to be a decision made early next year or so I was told. That's all I know but I assume by that that there are people looking into it or that Maktime is trying to pass along their production rights. The thing hasn't been totaly dropped yet...


----------



## finestraweb

These are my Poljot.Others picures are https://picasaweb.google.com/113761...authkey=Gv1sRgCPHyotbbpO22vwE&feat=directlink


----------



## YG1

frantsous said:


> Poljot Black 3133, early 80's:


Can your complete collection be seen somewhere in one place? I'm curious, because I'm interested in Russian chronographs mostly.


----------



## sci




----------



## buscata

Kirova 3133


----------



## nboey

Poljot International Strela....










And here's the elephant playing with the kite !


----------



## cuthbert

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my small collection of 31XX, from the left my 31659 Sturmanskie madeby Volmax with a NOS calibre, an original 1990/91 31659, an '89 latin logo Poljot 3133 in mint conditions and a 1988 Mirabilia Poljot with the calibre branded 03/1988.

On the button there's a Kirova with a 31689 movement, I still have to decide which strap to place.


----------



## obsidian

This one just arrived-- Kirova:


----------



## chirs1211

Looks stunning, i ordered mine Boxing Day 
Thanks for the pics they confirm i ordered the right model
now the wait begins

Chris


----------



## polmax3133

Nice Kirovskies! I like the PI Strela too! Actually, you've probably already noticed that I`ve never met a 3133 I didn't like in some way, shape, or form...:-d

Many of my favourite watches are late '90s Poljots. Here's a beauty in "as new" condition:


----------



## chomior

Three Stooges ;-)


----------



## cavallino33

I have a couple 31681's but this is my only 3133


----------



## frantsous

My customized Sturmanskie:


----------



## Kutusov

Was that one of those Euro 2000 titanium Poljots?


----------



## frantsous

Yes.

I think the Euro dial doesn't look nice in the titanium case and that the Sturmanskie looks better in it:









+









+









+















=









+









+


----------



## frantsous

An other change of cases that I did:









+









=


----------



## Kutusov

Nice combos, especially the white sub! :-!


----------



## polmax3133

Good idea, frantsous, it's time to revive the "Show your 3133!" thread. |>









Buran brand watches are named after the Buran spacecraft. The Buran spacecraft is named after the Buran wind. b-)


----------



## Kutusov

The one on the right has (I think) a Poljot International strap. Is that aftermarket, sold by PI (I think they began as distributors to Western Europe) or were those ever made by them?


----------



## emoscambio

Bought 1 hour ago on the bay.
$100
Your opinion?


----------



## Kutusov

It's great, you'll love it!


----------



## polmax3133

Kutusov said:


> The one on the right has (I think) a Poljot International strap. Is that aftermarket, sold by PI (I think they began as distributors to Western Europe) or were those ever made by them?


They are both Poljot watches from 1993-94, but I think that the one with the PI strap was actually sold by PI when they first started out in Germany as Poljot V.

Here a pic of the little booklet that came with the watch:









Note the "Pojlot V"

It also came in a nice PI box.

Nice pick up emoscambio! |>


----------



## Bushido69

Nice shots, all! I just acquired an Volmax Aviator Chrono (31681), which I think qualifies under the 3133 label? Will post up pics later. If the talk is true about Maktime, I need to hustle and buy the rest of the 3133s I've had my eye on!


----------



## polmax3133

Bushido69 said:


> Nice shots, all! I just acquired an Volmax Aviator Chrono (31681), which I think qualifies under the 3133 label? Will post up pics later. If the talk is true about Maktime, I need to hustle and buy the rest of the 3133s I've had my eye on!


Sure, no problem! Adding a 31681 to the mix shouldn't complicate things too much! Come to think of it, I may have snuck one in myself a while back...b-)


----------



## koutouzoff

How old is the Buran as a model? Was it launched in the 80's or the 90's???
I guess it is a pure civilian chrono...


----------



## polmax3133

koutouzoff said:


> How old is the Buran as a model? Was it launched in the 80's or the 90's???
> I guess it is a pure civilian chrono...


Yes, I believe the Buran chronographs began ca. 1990. On the older model, "Made in CCCP" is printed on the dial, but the movement dates to late '92/early '93.


----------



## Bushido69

polmax3133 said:


> Sure, no problem! Adding a 31681 to the mix shouldn't complicate things too much! Come to think of it, I may have snuck one in myself a while back...b-)


Ha, you're right! I saw the exact same watch a few pages back. I guess if the movement starts with "31" we're all pretty much on the same page? Anyway, here's a few shots of my first Russian piece...


----------



## suslikovich

My Aviator High Tech.....


----------



## Kutusov

Latest arrival:


----------



## chetwin

.














The pictures could be better


----------



## aviator3133

Kutusov said:


> Latest arrival:


That's just showing off! Very nice watch!


----------



## aviator3133

My latest editions, both 3133's


----------



## proximal

My first 3133!


----------



## aviator3133

My latest homage to a Pocket Watch conversion....Aviator Wings Of The Motherland with Moonphase.


----------



## ObZerver

This arrived yesterday:

Poljot Buran Flieger Chronograph


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## frantsous

Strela Baikonur edition


----------



## dualtime

These Russian Chronographs are magnificent!!!!!!!!! I've got to get one soon..


----------



## ZXZ88

Here's mine


----------



## JRMTactical

I just realized that I hadn't included 'Stella' in this list, so here she is. She's a MakTime 3133, bought from ruscamera a while back! I surely do love this watch!


----------



## WelshWatchNut

You know, I could hit the 'Like' button to every single piece in this thread. Fantastic.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Mecano

Some of mine :-!


----------



## Mecano

a few more


----------



## koutouzoff

My last 3133 acquisition was this absolute NOS:









But will be soon replaced by a true vintage, early one... I am not a fan of NOS watches...


----------



## ObZerver

A bit of fresh photos of my Buran Gold Chronograph on a Green NATO:

Poljot Buran Chronograph on NATO strap


Poljot Buran Chronograph on NATO strap


Poljot Buran Chronograph on NATO strap


Poljot Buran Chronograph on NATO strap


----------



## steven.w42

These are also posted over in the "Affordable Watches" forum, but I thought that it would be appropriate to post them here as well..

Some gratuitous pics of my Strela





































Greetings,
Steven


----------



## Mecano

My Volmax Shturmanskie 3133 on a german Cliffhanger military strap.


----------



## overakias

My white dial 3133, its dificult to get good photo with this dial, the copper subdials are changing color when light hits them!


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## simes99

Hi All,

New member to this forum, Thought a good place to start was with a few of my 3133 (and derivatives I guess) based watches:


Strela sunshine by Burbage Photography, on Flickr


Poljot - Strela. Flieger Watch. by Burbage Photography, on Flickr

First up - modern Strela.

Then this has a new hands and face (although I've kept the originals - even though they are too beaten up to actually use to tell the time). This has the 31659 movement of course.


Sturmanskie Sunshine by Burbage Photography, on Flickr

Modern Volmax Gagarin homage - with 3133 + 24 hour complication (movement 31681):


Sturmanskie Gagarin Commemorative Chronograph.. by Burbage Photography, on Flickr


WTYPMAHCKNE = schturmanskie = Navigator by Burbage Photography, on Flickr

Civilian Flieger:


Poljot 3133 - Civilian Flieger watch. by Burbage Photography, on Flickr

And another:


Poljot 3133 - Civilian Flieger watch. by Burbage Photography, on Flickr

A franken - 31659 movement, military dial and hands, but civilian case - although the case is stainless not brass plated with chrome:


Poljot - 3133 - Military Pilot issue Flieger by Burbage Photography, on Flickr





And finally - a few more here: Including my Vostoks, Raketas and others!

Watches - a set on Flickr


----------



## avers

simes99, very nice collection of watches!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hb5

Amazing collection! Welcome simes99! ;-)


----------



## arktika1148

Excellent photos of some beauties.
Thanks for posting, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## koutouzoff

I currently own 5 chronos 3133 or 31659:

Military:

Okean (early issue)









Shturmanskie 31659:









Shturmanskie, 3133 with stop second function:









Civilian:


----------



## simes99

hb5 said:


> Amazing collection! Welcome simes99! ;-)


Thanks all - I do like my Russian watches - it's just a bit sad that at the moment, any one who can is taking perfectly good and interesting old Soviet watches and putting fake military dials and hands on them to command a bit of a premium price on the bay of fleas. A lot of interesting watches are being lost forever that way. Just because they are worth little now...


----------



## simes99

koutouzoff said:


> I currently own 5 chronos 3133 or 31659:
> 
> Military:
> 
> Okean (early issue)
> 
> View attachment 721122
> 
> 
> Shturmanskie 31659:
> 
> View attachment 721125
> 
> 
> Shturmanskie, 3133 with stop second function:
> 
> View attachment 721128
> 
> 
> Civilian:
> 
> View attachment 721130
> 
> 
> View attachment 721132


Hello,

Some of those look like they would clean up beautifully and look really nice. A good bunch!


----------



## Mecano

My Strella from Irina on a red Lic Madras chrono strap


----------



## JRMTactical

Add another welcome from me, Simes99! Great watches!! :-!


----------



## Ham2

Vintage OKEAH that need new chrono hands


----------



## simes99

Ham2 said:


> Vintage OKEAH that need new chrono hands


That's very tidy!


----------



## Ham2

my cyrillic civilian sturmanskie


----------



## Mecano

My newly arrived 3133 “boardwatch” chronograph .Based on the MiG 29 AY C-1M watch.Bought it from Julian,first a brushed steel version but then i decided to change it for a PVD one.Put it on a simple zulu strap for now.This PVD version only 50 were made.


----------



## polmax3133

I like the board watch, it's very unique! :-! I'd like to customize one by replacing the hands with the catherdral-style hands we see on the Burans.


----------



## sci

polmax3133 said:


> I like the board watch, it's very unique! :-! I'd like to customize one by replacing the hands with the catherdral-style hands we see on the Burans.
> 
> View attachment 724723


Is that an early Poljot International (still called Полет Международние)? From which year is yours?


----------



## polmax3133

Both of these chronographs are ca. 1998. It is obvious that both Poljot and P.I. were getting there dials from the same place.









Some very nice horizontal striping:


----------



## steven.w42




----------



## ObZerver

Fresh photos from today:


From Russia with love...


From Russia with love...

I realize those are "enemy" straps, but they really fit, don't they?


----------



## polmax3133

Hey Steve, I see see you got your chrono--looks great! :-!

Awesome photography, ObZerver. The Vostok "sailboat" is a real beauty! |>

************

Assigned to a covert operation and looking to blend in with your surroundings? Strap on a Poljot "Specnaz" and disappear into the foliage! ;-)







Even the camera was fooled! b-)


----------



## fcafca

My 3133 Спецназ :


----------



## Flagship

Hello cavallino, is this strela from Levenberg? When did you purchase it if I can ask? It's nice.



cavallino33 said:


> I have a couple 31681's but this is my only 3133


----------



## d777777

My trio:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jskibo

Mecano said:


> My newly arrived 3133 "boardwatch" chronograph .Based on the MiG 29 AY C-1M watch.Bought it from Julian,first a brushed steel version but then i decided to change it for a PVD one.Put it on a simple zulu strap for now.This PVD version only 50 were made.


Oh you had to go and post pictures of this one...... 

Great, another one to add to the list.


----------



## JonathanFR

fcafca said:


> My 3133 Спецназ :
> 
> View attachment 725643


Wow!

Are these soviet era Poljots? any idea where I can read and see more pictures of these '_Specnaz_'?


----------



## emoscambio

JonathanFR said:


> Wow!
> 
> Are these soviet era Poljots? any idea where I can read and see more pictures of these 'Specnaz'?


speznas.suSpecnaz ("СпецНаз") is a brand of the company www.right-move.ruRightMove, founded 2002. They are for sale at Slava.su


----------



## polmax3133

Yes, the "right move" watches are quartz chronos from the mid-2000s, whereas the ones you see pictured here in the thread are Poljots from the mid-1990s.

This chrono is of the same design as fcafca's with "Afghanistan" printed on the side:


----------



## emoscambio

polmax3133 said:


> Yes, the "right move" watches are quartz chronos from the mid-2000s, whereas the ones you see pictured here in the thread are Poljots from the mid-1990s.
> 
> This chrono is of the same design as fcafca's with "Afghanistan" printed on the side:


With... a blood drop and a heart rate meter !?!?


----------



## emoscambio

fcafca said:


> My 3133 Спецназ :


With a telemeter and a tachymeter! Is the inner ring transparent or is there a double printing offset?


----------



## emoscambio

Flagship said:


> Hello cavallino, is this strela from Levenberg? When did you purchase it if I can ask? It's nice.


From Poljot-watches. (Through Irina Maier...)

http://poljot-watches.eu/d_3133_2121205_Poljot_Strela_Chronograph_3133_2121205.php


----------



## polmax3133

emoscambio said:


> With... a blood drop and a heart rate meter !?!?


Yes, it has a pulsemeter and a BMP-2 infantry support vehicle on the front. However, I believe that these chronos are more for collectors than for the military. You can still find them on eBay from time to time.


----------



## fcafca

emoscambio said:


> With a telemeter and a tachymeter! Is the inner ring transparent or is there a double printing offset?


:think: Because of the reflection effect of the glass, it is very difficult to determine the exact stacking of the inner rings :









I didn't find exact references about this chrono. Except this black version :


----------



## emoscambio

All my purchases of this year, the last two (#5 and #6) are new, the rest pre-owned.

*1) Буран СССР (1991) 60 USD!








2) Poljot USSR (1988 ) 120 USD!








3) Полёт СССР (1990) 80 USD!








4) Полёт Россия (1997) 90 USD!








5) Junkers Deutschland (2011) 400 USD!








6) Штурманские Россия (2011) 900 USD!






*


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Ed.YANG

Mecano said:


> My newly arrived 3133 "boardwatch" chronograph .Based on the MiG 29 AY C-1M watch.Bought it from Julian,first a brushed steel version but then i decided to change it for a PVD one.Put it on a simple zulu strap for now.This PVD version only 50 were made.


Oooh wow! The most modern RUSSIAN design i ever come across! Care to share where can we see more of these modern design RUSSIANs?!


----------



## Mecano

^Check Julian's page at poljot24.de 

This is my newly bought Volmax Aviator.Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## sgtiger




----------



## jskibo

Really like this! What model is it?


----------



## sgtiger

jskibo said:


> Really like this! What model is it?


Mine? It's a mid-2000 Poljot Aviator I.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-aviator-chrono-i-variences-679654.html


----------



## chairmanmeow

Picked up the last one in a local store...


----------



## DolleDolf

All those rugged fliegers and sailors and kosmonouts ..... time for a nice dress watch to wear to the office!










Poljot Tonneau rose gold from Irina Maier's store. The very last one she had. Will we ever see its likes again? Not likely with the demise of maktime and the end of our beloved 3133 production ....





































The dark brown strap is a Rios that came with one of Julian's strelas that I ordered a while back to which he generously adds 2 extra RIOS1931 straps. Lovely straps but a little long, I have them on the last (or first) hole in the strap with my 7'' wrists.


----------



## DolleDolf

And here is a Moonphase Tonneau from said Herr Kampmann














































This is one watch that I wind every night because of the moonphase. I can just about deal with setting the date, or ignoring it, but the moonphase just would look silly if not properly set - not that anyone would notice, but still ..........


----------



## Juha

I have these two. Both should be serviced though.


----------



## emoscambio

Juha said:


> I have these two. Both should be serviced though.


I can service them for free: I have a special cosy storage box in my cupboard, with some servicing feng shui mood all around in there. The drawback is that you'd probaly have to let them in this very box for the next 60-70 years, you know, in order not to interrupt the beneficial aura. But I am sure you wouldn't mind, would you? Especially with my assuranće that the watches are better kept at my place.
You aren't convinced yet.
Ok, let us try some hypnose. Now, you are going to focus alternatively on the left and right subdials of them Okean. You eyelids are getting heavier and heavier. Now, repeat 10 times, as slowly as you can "I do now need another watch, watches are bad, I want to be free, free of all those watches..."


----------



## koutouzoff

Hello,

I've just bought this one:









A military issue 31659 marked 2-87 (Q2 1987)...

Regards,
K.


----------



## steven.w42




----------



## koutouzoff

Nice! In the fashion of the first Strelas!


----------



## Juha

emoscambio said:


> I can service them for free: I have a special cosy storage box in my cupboard, with some servicing feng shui mood all around in there. The drawback is that you'd probaly have to let them in this very box for the next 60-70 years, you know, in order not to interrupt the beneficial aura. But I am sure you wouldn't mind, would you? Especially with my assuranće that the watches are better kept at my place.
> You aren't convinced yet.
> Ok, let us try some hypnose. Now, you are going to focus alternatively on the left and right subdials of them Okean. You eyelids are getting heavier and heavier. Now, repeat 10 times, as slowly as you can "I do now need another watch, watches are bad, I want to be free, free of all those watches..."


Your deal sounds pretty close to the ones my local watchmakers have to offer. Except for the price of course :-d


----------



## emoscambio




----------



## simes99

chairmanmeow said:


> Picked up the last one in a local store...
> 
> View attachment 735732


That's lovely. Well done on getting that.


----------



## steven.w42

one of my vintage 3133's


----------



## Mecano

A few days ago i bought 2 wood watchcases from Julian,I already put in one most of my Russian Chronos.Very nice case and pretty heavy.


----------



## sci

Mecano, what's the white chrono in the upper-right corner... is it Poljot International?


----------



## Tarquin

sci said:


> Mecano, what's the white chrono in the upper-right corner... is it Poljot International?


It is a Poljot International, very nice I might add. Fairly well priced too.

Nice watch case BTW Mecano, I am chomping at the bit for mine to arrive. Feels like I have been waiting all my life!!


----------



## Mecano

Thanks guys! Yes this is a Poljot International model 6011.Indeed fairly well priced,Julian told me that now he has only one left.


----------



## arktika1148

Very nice Mecano.
Some beauties there.
Noticed an R7 too, on 22mm ? Have not got around to getting one on mine yet, most of my 'sample' 20mm are too firm for their 22mm versions to squidge into the lugs


----------



## Mecano

R7 has 21mm lugs.I use a 22mm Rios1931 Chesterfield flieger strap,I squeezed it in there pretty easily!Also,since i was asked by PM the red strap on the Strela is a Belgian handmade Lic Madras Chrono,made from french goat leather.


----------



## Serevro

My Aviator :










Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## timanthes

Mecano said:


> A few days ago i bought 2 wood watchcases from Julian,I already put in one most of my Russian Chronos.Very nice case and pretty heavy.


Fantastic collection and very nice watchbox, congrats! They're all great specially the Night Hunter and the Semyorka R7! I think that a poljot journey is what you need next!!!


----------



## jskibo

Picked up another 3133 last week. Need to adjust the band yet


----------



## Mecano

Here are some pics of my Poljot International 3133.Strap is Rios1931 submariner 20mm.


----------



## steven.w42

my latest 3133


----------



## chetwin




----------



## Ham2

A late vintage OKEAH from 1984 (and yes, I know I need to swap out that replacement chrono seconds hand - I will when I find the time and the nerve)


----------



## Recoil

Ham2 said:


> A late vintage OKEAH from 1984 (and yes, I know I need to swap out that replacement chrono seconds hand - I will when I find the time and the nerve)


2011 final edition Okeah


----------



## Ham2

Recoil said:


> 2011 final edition Okeah


Stoppit - you are making me jealous


----------



## Ham2

Shturmanskie 31659 today


----------



## Tarquin

Sturmanskie model 3133-1743762 B. Picked this up second hand, probably my favourite of the Volmax Sturmanskies.









gorgeous applied indices to the dial features and the black sub-dials and chapter ring give it an almost (dare i say it?) Newman Daytona-ish look. :-d









Nice big steel case with 22mm lugs, perfect! The usual chrono functions of course plus the crown at 10 o'clock to rotate the chapter ring.









mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!









bit of surface scratching to the domed crystal, which I hope will be taken care of with a little brasso and some elbow grease?

Also, the case back has been off which was apparently just for regulation by a watch maker. Few scratches to the back though, which is a bit of a shame.

On reflection though, had this a few days now and I think i got this for a fair / decent price.









My second 3133, lovely jubbly!


----------



## hb5

Amazing watch! Enjoy it!


----------



## emoscambio

One more 3133. This one was offered by the Government of Moscow to the WWII-Veterans in 1995.

It reads _*"1945-1995 Победа" ("1945-1995 Victory")*_ on the dial, _*"Слава Героям Москвичам" ("Glory to the Muscovites Heroes")*_ on the bezel, and _*"Участнику Великой Отечественной Войны от Правительства Москвы" ("To a Participant to the Great Patriotic War from the Moscow Town Government")*_ on the case back.


----------



## sorcer

Here is my baby, received it yesterday. The condition is amazingly good, there are some small scratches on the plastic. I order the new leather strap and will service the watch later.


----------



## demag

Hey you lot leave some for the new guys! Haha.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emoscambio

demag said:


> Hey you lot leave some for the new guys! Haha.


Not intending to leave anything but overpriced Franken!


----------



## sorcer

Today, my Di-Modell Colorado strap has arrived, looks much better than a bracelet.


----------



## machlo

Strela


----------



## backarelli

Here it is my *ШТУРМАНСКИЕ SS-18* =>










...on it is a handmade strap by Pugo =>


----------



## Mecano

Poljot Traveller 3133 with its own bracelet.


----------



## emoscambio

machlo said:


> Strela


To jest bardzo piękna kombinacja zegarka z tym paskiem!


----------



## emoscambio

Mecano said:


> Poljot Traveller 3133 with its own bracelet.


Hey, no more hairs! Now one can see the watch!

PS: You have a very impressing and emotional painting collection on your website: lump-in-throat, tear-in-eye.


----------



## oceanpriest

My first 3133 (as advertised by JL), but it looks like 31679 :-s


----------



## polmax3133

That's a very nice chronograph! |> Nothing is wrong with it. It would be easy to convert a 31679 into a 3133 by leaving out a few parts, and you would see the moonphase disc in the date window if it were a true 31679.


----------



## CAG_1337

Poljot Premier w/display back (aka, my Faux-mega Dynamic):


----------



## emoscambio

polmax3133 said:


> That's a very nice chronograph! |> Nothing is wrong with it. It would be easy to convert a 31679 into a 3133 by leaving out a few parts, and you would see the moonphase disc in the date window if it were a true 31679.


Still there is again this *C*31679. Levenberg lot?


----------



## oceanpriest

emoscambio said:


> Still there is again this *C*31679. Levenberg lot?


What do you mean by *C*31679 ?


----------



## emoscambio

On your movement, there is *C*31679 stamped. This is also the case for some 3133's stamped as *C*3133, all from Levenberg and Kampmann if I am not wrong.

AFAIR Mr. Levenberg in Germany tells us that these are movements _custom made for him_ and his Strela brand (С for Стрела?). Strangely big users of Poljot movements such as Junkers/Zeppelin for instance, have no *C*3133, but the usual *P*3133.

Soviet movements were stamped *SU*3133, then 3133 in the post Soviet transition period, and then became *P*3133 (P for Россия).

This very letter *C* is still questioned, around this and other forums.

It is about knowing the real origin of the movement! Not the quality of the movement.


----------



## oceanpriest

emoscambio said:


> On your movement, there is
> *C*31679 stamped. This is also the case for some 3133's stamped as *C*3133, all from Levenberg and Kampmann if I am not wrong.
> 
> AFAIR Mr. Levenberg in Germany tells us that these are movements _custom made for him_ and his Strela brand (С for Стрела?). Strangely big users of Poljot movements such as Junkers/Zeppelin for instance, have no *C*3133, but the usual *P*3133.
> 
> Soviet movements were stamped *SU*3133, then 3133 in the post Soviet transition period, and then became *P*3133 (P for Россия).
> 
> This very letter *C* is still questioned, around this and other forums.
> 
> It is about knowing the real origin of the movement! Not the quality of the movement.


Wow, this is so informative! Thanks


----------



## weodmonath

Here are mine. I do like the Buran...


----------



## polmax3133

emoscambio said:


> On your movement, there is *C*31679 stamped. This is also the case for some 3133's stamped as *C*3133, all from Levenberg and Kampmann if I am not wrong.
> 
> AFAIR Mr. Levenberg in Germany tells us that these are movements _custom made for him_ and his Strela brand (С for Стрела?). Strangely big users of Poljot movements such as Junkers/Zeppelin for instance, have no *C*3133, but the usual *P*3133.
> 
> Soviet movements were stamped *SU*3133, then 3133 in the post Soviet transition period, and then became *P*3133 (P for Россия).
> 
> This very letter *C* is still questioned, around this and other forums.
> 
> It is about knowing the real origin of the movement! Not the quality of the movement.


This is actually more of an "E" than a "C", and can be found on many of the high-end Buran chronographs. If you check these watches at both Poljot24 and P.Maier you will see the movements are stamped with an "E". I'm not sure whether or not it's actually an "E", but it does differ from the "C" for Strela on the Levenberg lot. Could be "E" for "Elite".

Edit: THe "E" also happens to be the shape of the moonphase window! That's probably what it represents.


----------



## winter

Finally found a vintage civilian sturmanskie in stainless steel on ebay. Came from a private collection - my local watchmaker serviced it for free because he was so impressed with it.

The 18mm brushed stainless






watchadoo strap is perfect on this guy, since the end links are 18mm, but the band is actually 20mm, it's nicely proportional and super comfortable.

Has anybody had success with re-luming one of these?


----------



## demag

My one and only.


----------



## Ham2

Congratulations Winter. That is a looker, more so with the Cyrillic Poljot on the dial. I do like the watchadoo bracelet - I use those on a couple of early sturmanskie and OKEAH reissues. Very comfortable. Didn't realize that the only difference between the 20mm and 18mm was the end links.


----------



## nectarios73

you can drink this wearing your strela

Strela


----------



## Pato Sentado

Shown long ago as "cosmonaut", now my "dress watch"...


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Topi

I have shown this Air Force Poljot earlier but decided to shoot some pictures today.

















I also decided to get an older civilian 3133 in a picture with this newer one.









And a couple of detail shots of the older one (I managed to have an unsightly fingerprint on the crystal of the Air Force that I did not see while shooting so won't show any details shots of it o|).

























Topi


----------



## herrera

Hi everybody! I couldn't resist this thread. So here's my Strela with Rios 1931 Juchten strap:

View attachment 863560


----------



## timanthes

p-7 семёрка


----------



## emoscambio

Not mine, but really really vintage... Cough-cough.


----------



## emoscambio

Or should I post this in another category ?


----------



## Heiner




----------



## watchma

arrived on friday


----------



## bgalakazam

Couldn't get my hands an a camera with good micro focus earlier. This is my Стрела from Julian K.


----------



## maingeezer

Let me join the 3133/31659 club & show my Sturmanskie on Poljot stainless steel bracelet.
Background image: sketch of Su-27 cockpit.


----------



## Topi

A titanium-cased Maktime with a 31677.

















































Topi


----------



## koutouzoff

very nice indeed... would deserve a better strap?


----------



## Topi

Definitely. That's the strap the watch came with - I've not even worn the watch yet and the strap was about to be changed before wearing the watch. It feels even worse to touch than it looks. 

I have a couple of decentish 20 mm straps here but somehow I think a Warsaw Pact-style strap in leather might look cool.

Topi


----------



## Mecano

I'll revieve this thread posting some of my Russian chronographs.These are my "Board Watch" 3133 Chronographs-one PVD and one brushed steel-made by Pilot (aka Juri Levenberg) and bought from Julian Kampmann. Inspired my the MiG 29 boardwatch.


----------



## Kutusov

Those are interesting, kind of a Bullhead watch. Shame about the prices but the 3133 now all sell for insane prices (considering for how much you could get one a couple of years ago).


----------



## Mecano

Well this is the way of the world…When something is not made anymore prices will go up. 


I remember some years ago when I could buy the vinyl version of Oasis Morning Glory brand new for 1 pound in London.Now it goes for 200 $ on ebay .That’s like 150x more lol.


Some more.


----------



## Kutusov

That Kirova is lovely, one of my favourite watches! Mine says hi!


----------



## Mecano

Yes it is a classic,and one of the few 31xxs that can still be bought for 300 $.And the build quality is very good-better IMO than my Maktime Aviator chronograph.


----------



## Mecano

My Moscow Classic P-7 Cemepka


----------



## ffritz

Here is another one of the 3133 in my P-7 and two shots of my Junkers 6616 (those two taken with long exposure time in the light of a candle):


----------



## Chronotopos

Here is the only one I own :



The watch is very accurate and I really love it, but the case, pushers and crowns are tired : I will replace them with a stainless steel case soon, except if I need to spend money for another early 3133 !

:-d ;-)

I'm searching for exactly the same one with black dial and in better condition...


----------



## Mecano

Some pics of one of my Strelas.


----------



## 10 ATM

time to post all four:


----------



## CCCP

This one should arrive soon:








This one I sold... not a good idea as I missed it. But then I found two military Shturmanskies in excellent condition.









And the Aviator I, that I sold recently to fund other acquisitions.


----------



## junkman

THERE ARE SOME IN THIS THREAD https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/if-you-do-not-like-whiskey-do-not-open-thread-895284.html#post6598065


----------



## Scarface3133

Two so far.
Okeah final ed by Volmax (NOT the Spanish forum original)



















And Strela 3133 45 mm


----------



## Tarquin

Not the first time my Strela has appeared in this here thread, but a while ago I finally found the perfect bracelet which I have been wearing her on for a couple of months now. Solid steel links, this watch is a class above.


----------



## Pato Sentado

My 3 chronos with current straps, the oldest one is for sale:


----------



## Mecano

My MC Sturmovic


----------



## Mecano

My newly arrived Poljot Journey from Julian!Compared to the Strela 31681 i think this is more aesthetically pleasing 31681.Strap is Rios submariner an affordable waterproof strap.


----------



## svorkoetter

Tarquin said:


> Not the first time my Strela has appeared in this here thread, but a while ago I finally found the perfect bracelet which I have been wearing her on for a couple of months now. Solid steel links, this watch is a class above.


What bracelet is this, and where did you find it? I'd like to try a bracelet on my Strela.


----------



## drbobguy

Mecano said:


> My newly arrived Poljot Journey from Julian!Compared to the Strela 31681 i think this is more aesthetically pleasing 31681.Strap is Rios submariner an affordable waterproof strap.


Beautiful Journey. I agree, the most striking 31681 out there.


----------



## Mecano

Indeed.The price is pushing the 500 euro mark now,i had to pay more than any Poljot I've ever bought.But i saw that these are disappearing from everywhere and i decided to buy it.It is larger in diameter compared to my Strelas so it can be a good alternative for those who think Strelas are relative thick for their 39mm diameter (I personally find Stelas look just fine).As for my wallet it will take some time for it to recover!


----------



## Perdendosi

drbobguy said:


> Beautiful Journey. I agree, the most striking 31681 out there.


Ak! This is the watch I want so badly (exhibition caseback, larger diameter, second time zone, beautiful face) but I missed the last opportunity on the sales forum. I guess this is just a great way to test my patience for a good, reasonably priced, used model.


----------



## jolurove

I just bought my first 3133! It's also my first anniversary gift! so is a rather special watch! No, the waiting beggings


----------



## Mecano

My Moscow Classic 3133/01511058S


----------



## Nucas

Mecano said:


> My Moscow Classic 3133/01511058S


brother, that watch is serious business. i think you could render an assailant unconscious with that watch.
by the way, thanks for bringing cliffhangers to my attention, i need to pick a couple of those up.


----------



## Mecano

Size is 43mm it is a little bigger than the Journey but smaller than the MC Sturmovic 3133.But is indeed the most solid of all MC watches I have-build like a tank and with sapphire crystal.
Cliffhanger strap is perfect for these type of watches.On this one I’ve used some care leather cream on it to give a deeper richer tan colour.
These straps are not waterproof so I spay them on the underside with the Collonil waterproofing spray for leathers to give them a longer life and some resistance against sweat.


----------



## S.H.

Hello, here is mine :









Works, but has a small date problem (no quickset) and minutes counters sometimes jumps 1 minute. Also, the dial is a bit dirty (does not show in the picture).


----------



## arktika1148

Group hug of the 31's . not all 3133's , and a +1


----------



## skapig

S.H. said:


> Hello, here is mine :
> 
> View attachment 1215535
> 
> 
> Works, but has a small date problem (no quickset) and minutes counters sometimes jumps 1 minute. Also, the dial is a bit dirty (does not show in the picture).


Beautiful Sturmanskie. My 3133 Strela intermittently developed the minute jump problem after a year of ownership. This post by user lysanderxiii helped me fix it... very simple adjustment.

OOPS, forgot the link!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/what%92s-wrong-my-chronograph-504772.html


----------



## Jani1

Sturmanski 3133 (probably 1996) Poljot mark on movement. Strela 31681 (Julian Kampmann) Maktime mark on movement.


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## nathancom

Not mine yet but am thinking of pulling the trigger. Is it worth it?
Semyorka Chronograph Poljot 3133/05161173 - Russische Uhren - Online shop - am-watches - Fliegeruhren


----------



## Mecano

nathancom said:


> Not mine yet but am thinking of pulling the trigger. Is it worth it?
> Semyorka Chronograph Poljot 3133/05161173 - Russische Uhren - Online shop - am-watches - Fliegeruhren


I Have the Semyorka in brushed finish,bought from Tetyana.Lovely watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-3133-a-588799-25.html#post6608026


----------



## Ham2




----------



## amil

my 3133


----------



## putra3007

amil said:


> my 3133


As usual, nice collection Amil!!


----------



## amil

3133 more


----------



## Chronotopos

Chronotopos said:


>


My only one with brand new steel case, pushers and crowns and a new leather strap :


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## tmr5555

Recent purchase, Never seen this hands/dial combination before, any remarks?


----------



## Mecano

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/y52q.jpg/ My Kirowa-bought from Ruscamera.


----------



## junkman




----------



## watchma

Just arrived today


----------



## drbobguy

Beautiful watchma! May I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## watchma

The german (.DE) amazon in a warehouse deal (It was a one off (returned watch - but not a damn mark on it anywhere!) and I'd been stalking it for a week or so, it dropped to the right price - 50% off the RRP, so I snagged it !), you just can't find a sapphire 3133 with nice decoration for the price I paid!.


----------



## drbobguy

watchma said:


> The german (.DE) amazon in a warehouse deal (It was a one off (returned watch - but not a damn mark on it anywhere!) and I'd been stalking it for a week or so, it dropped to the right price - 50% off the RRP, so I snagged it !), you just can't find a sapphire 3133 with nice decoration for the price I paid!.


Great catch!


----------



## Ham2

A visit from the postie on Wed


----------



## drbobguy

Ham2 said:


> A visit from the postie on Wed
> View attachment 1234892


Welcome to the Kirova homage club! As I said in the review, these are problematic in terms of origin, and warranty, but still I've had mine for several months and I love it! Very solidly built, great attention to detail, and one of my more accurate 3133's. Also it's my "go to 3133" for days when I just want to grab one, wind it up, and slap it on the wrist as I don't have to bother doing the 01:00-23:00 dance to set the date.


----------



## Ham2

Thanks DrBob. I am very impressed with that one: I was spurred to find one as an occasional wearer after your and others posts on their Kirovas, but moreso after acquiring an original 1949 Kirova for my collection


----------



## drbobguy

Ham2 said:


> Thanks DrBob. I am very impressed with that one: I was spurred to find one as an occasional wearer after your and others posts on their Kirovas, but moreso after acquiring an original 1949 Kirova for my collection
> 
> View attachment 1235824


Wow! Yes I wouldn't want to wear that often and risk damage, great specimen!

So I saw this one Igor (ruscamera) is also selling:









Interesting movement in that one!


----------



## drbobguy

Not mine, but this is surely the most expensive 3133-powered watch ever. The seller lists it as having 471 diamonds totaling 5.81 carats. Selling for $56,000 (1.8 million RUR).


----------



## junkman




----------



## Ham2

drbobguy said:


> Wow! Yes I wouldn't want to wear that often and risk damage, great specimen! So I saw this one Igor (ruscamera) is also selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting movement in that one!


 If you look at Igor's listings you will see the same stock movement photo for all the Kirovas. I need to open mine up to see if its movement has had some prior surgery like that one.


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## JRMTactical

My new 3133 Aviator, purchased from Perdendosi!


----------



## particleman

My latest 2


----------



## drbobguy

particleman said:


> My latest 2


Very nice! I like the bracelet on the Strela a lot, works well with the silver dial! I also like how these are complete opposites, sporty and dark versus dressy-casual and bright, something for every occasion!


----------



## putra3007

drbobguy said:


> Very nice! I like the bracelet on the Strela a lot, works well with the silver dial! I also like how these are complete opposites, sporty and dark versus dressy-casual and bright, something for every occasion!


Wow, 2 great watches added to your collection. Really like the Aviator with small 24h and of course, the Strela. Congrats!!


----------



## junkman




----------



## Dondo

Dear all, I want to introduce myself as a new member, I am quite happy to share my interest in russian mechanical watches with other Forum members, so here are 4 of my most beloved 3133 timepieces, greetings from Germany, hope to read more from you!
Dondo


----------



## putra3007

Dondo said:


> View attachment 1242571
> Dear all, I want to introduce myself as a new member, I am quite happy to share my interest in russian mechanical watches with other Forum members, so here are 4 of my most beloved 3133 timepieces, greetings from Germany, hope to read more from you!
> Dondo


Welcome Dondo....and great watches you have there!


----------



## junkman




----------



## drbobguy

I keep meaning to post in this thread. Here are all of mine, minus the Strela I was wearing when taking the photo:


----------



## junkman

M-127 Stratosphere. A*nyone know anything about this plane?*


----------



## 10 ATM

New arrival ...Jetfighter


----------



## junkman




----------



## OhDark30

junkman said:


> M-127 Stratosphere. A*nyone know anything about this plane?*




It's a Panavia Tornado, built by a consortium of the UK, Germany and Italy. 








That colour scheme looks like the GR1 early RAF ground attack variant


----------



## DMCBanshee

My Poljot 3133 Titanium Chronograph Version...


----------



## Perdendosi

DMCBanshee said:


> My Poljot 3133 Titanium Chronograph Version...


Nicer in your pics than the other ones I've seen. I've never been able to get over the cathedral hands in a tactical case, but it's not so bad there.
Did you happen to pick up the cheap one being advertised in the sales forum recently?


----------



## drbobguy

After being inspired by watchma's post of his new Junkers a few weeks back, I scoured the web for a Junkers or Zeppelin watch with a decorated 3133. Most sellers were in Germany and wouldn't ship to the US, the only US authorized dealers told me they had none of the models I wanted in stock.

I happened to be searching on google.de one day when in the shopping results I saw a great price on the 7608-2S (Black 100 Jahre). It's a return, so they made sure to make clear it could have signs of light wear. All I notice is a crease in the strap where it must have been put on once or twice. It was a great price, and the seller agreed to do the paperwork to avoid the 19% VAT for me too, so all in it came out at less than the cost of a 3133 Strela. I'm very happy!

















I think I would have preferred the cream-dialed version, but this one was about half price, so I wasn't going to argue. Almost all my 3133 watches are white-dialed anyways, so this rounds out my collection better - I have two white Strelas but have never liked the look of the black ones. The only gripe I have is that I wish the hour/minute hands were white instead of silver, as it would be more legible in daylight. The chrono seconds hand is white, so I don't know why they made the other two silver. I think painting the hands white might be a long-term project I ask someone to do. It does have great lume though, after trying the "closet test."

See here how it's hard to read the time:









Lume shot:


----------



## watchma

*Very* nice find Dr Bob , I'd have had that if I'd have seen it !! 

It's a beautiful watch, extraordinary price you got

Goes off to look at google.de ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee

Perdendosi said:


> Nicer in your pics than the other ones I've seen. I've never been able to get over the cathedral hands in a tactical case, but it's not so bad there.
> Did you happen to pick up the cheap one being advertised in the sales forum recently?


Thanks!

Yeah that's right , I got the watch in sales corner 2 weeks ago. I made a good maintenance of the watch mechanism and now watch run properly.


----------



## windy1

some more of 3133 andpoljot international gagarin 31679


----------



## Ham2

An unusual (rare) Sturmanskie with a dodgy chrono sweep hand


----------



## Guest

dang... some good watch .... on this thread


----------



## JRMTactical

OhDark30 said:


> It's a Panavia Tornado, built by a consortium of the UK, Germany and Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That colour scheme looks like the GR1 early RAF ground attack variant


I agree that's what it looks like, but horizontal stabilizer at the top of the tail is reminiscent of the SU-24 Fencer....given the tendency of artists to embellish, I'd say it's a weird mix of the Tornado and the SU-24. Looking at the artistry on some of the watches, it's sometimes hard to tell exactly what it is. Maybe it's a Tornado-Fencer??


----------



## Spiker1

Dr Bob: that picture you have of the difficulty in telling the time is exactly why my two 3133s - which I love, BTW - suck when it comes to seeing the hands, especially in certain lighting or when the hands are near each other (ie 1:10 or 7:40). I guess if pure legibility was the only intention, everyone would be wearing dive watches. 

One thing about the dial, 'though, I generally dislike busy dials (a la Breitling), but something about yours just WORKS! And that movement - thankfully it has a glass back, although I can imagine staring at that side instead of the front. Fantastic pick-up! Congrats.


----------



## GenkiSushi

windy1 said:


> some more of 3133 andpoljot international gagarin 31679


The first photo: That's a clean-looking dial! I like it!


----------



## Sloniu

I have only one watch with 3133


----------



## Tony Abbate

Just took delivery of the cream colored Zeppelin 3133 today. Pics to follow shortly...I think is gorgeous.


----------



## overakias

my own franken watch poljot 3133 :-d a civil white dial poljot on a shturmanskie replace case
from italy!


----------



## drbobguy

Got a genuine ostrich strap for my Strela reissue:


----------



## Topi

Just in, a Junkers 6226-2. The lume is T25 tritium so it should be fairly good.

























Actually, I'm not that much of a fan of the white, non-patterned subdials on the black dial but my reason for purchasing this watch is in the back:

















The Maktime stamp can be seen there, in place of the Poljot crown:









One more shot of the dial; maybe I'll learn to like it.









Topi


----------



## S.H.

In contrast to the beautiful and clean watches of this thread, here is one of mine :-d:









I bought it for parts, mainly for the clean dial, to unfranken a stainless steel Sturmanskie I have. It is badly put together: the bezel does not rotate, the crystal looks glued to the case, the case itself is rotten and shows green corrosion at the back, it lacks some retainer screws and the movement floats a bit in it; a piece of black rubber is even glued to the inside of the steel back to keep the movement in place ! :roll:.

Despite all this it keeps good time and the chrono pushers are functioning very smoothly, it is a pleasure to use. It would really be a shame to let it go to waste or condemn it the the parts bin :-(. The movement is clean, marked SU 3133, it has the newer white alloy balance wheel, so it should have been produced at the end of 1992. I may just put it in a NOS plated case from an Italian ebay seller : it will make a very nice Sturmanskie civilian reissue, roughly period correct, and it would cost me around 100 euros for the total. I'd like a steel case, but I do not know how to find one.

Did anyone saw an uncoloured inner bezel like mine before? Also, I rarely saw those hands with green lume and blunted (not pointy) tip...


----------



## Martins.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Spiker1

S.H. said:


> In contrast to the beautiful and clean watches of this thread, here is one of mine :-d:
> 
> View attachment 1265943
> 
> 
> I bought it for parts, mainly for the clean dial, to unfranken a stainless steel Sturmanskie I have. It is badly put together: the bezel does not rotate, the crystal looks glued to the case, the case itself is rotten and shows green corrosion at the back, it lacks some retainer screws and the movement floats a bit in it; a piece of black rubber is even glued to the inside of the steel back to keep the movement in place ! :roll:.
> 
> Despite all this it keeps good time and the chrono pushers are functioning very smoothly, it is a pleasure to use. It would really be a shame to let it go to waste or condemn it the the parts bin :-(. The movement is clean, marked SU 3133, it has the newer white alloy balance wheel, so it should have been produced at the end of 1992. I may just put it in a NOS plated case from an Italian ebay seller : it will make a very nice Sturmanskie civilian reissue, roughly period correct, and it would cost me around 100 euros for the total. I'd like a steel case, but I do not know how to find one.
> 
> Did anyone saw an uncoloured inner bezel like mine before? Also, I rarely saw those hands with green lume and blunted (not pointy) tip...


This just goes to show how, while we may revere and respect our watches (older vintage models, especially), other non-watch people don't care one iota about taking care of them. It also goes to show that the 3133 movement is a pretty tough customer, considering how well it functions after all the beatings it clearly took over its lifetime!


----------



## heimdalg

Strela.


----------



## junkman




----------



## putra3007

Bought this Baikal about 2 years ago but not getting much wrist time. Took it out for cleaning and winding last night and of course a shot or two...









and the beautiful decorated 3133 (mind the flash from my camera phone)


----------



## junkman




----------



## S.H.

Now it looks OK compared to this :







​


----------



## Wertik




----------



## Pato Sentado

Had already been show bt I liked this new picture:









Strap was made by and spanish artist in conmemoration to Leonov´s flight:


----------



## iowablues

Is the watch actually 1965 vintage too? or just the strap


----------



## Ham2

A few of mine, vintage and modern:


----------



## Martins.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## junkman




----------



## putra3007

Fresh from the beautiful Tetyana...


----------



## junkman

POLYARNIK


----------



## avers

Polyarnik is very cool looking watch!


----------



## amil

new case of Italy.


----------



## S.H.

Not perfect, but still looks good...






​
(I exposed the lume to the light before taking the shot)


----------



## GenkiSushi

S.H. said:


> Not perfect, but still looks good...
> View attachment 1288465
> ​
> (I exposed the lume to the light before taking the shot)


The dial alone is perfect enough for me. Very nice acquisition. The date problem is easy to fix, except for the part where you need to remove all those hands.


----------



## watchma

Topi said:


> Just in, a Junkers 6226-2. The lume is T25 tritium so it should be fairly good.
> 
> Actually, I'm not that much of a fan of the white, non-patterned subdials on the black dial but my reason for purchasing this watch is in the back:


Re-dial it ? 

You went a bit mad with the blue accentuation lol , but the pics look cool


----------



## S.H.

GenkiSushi said:


> The dial alone is perfect enough for me. Very nice acquisition. The date problem is easy to fix, except for the part where you need to remove all those hands.


The dial is very good indeed. And it is was 100% perfect, I would be afraid to wear it anyway, and locking it away in a box would be a shame...


----------



## Topi

watchma said:


> You went a bit mad with the blue accentuation lol , but the pics look cool


Yes, I've also noticed the blue accents recently. That's what you get for not using a light tent and having the computer screen in the background and not remembering to open e.g. a blank Word document in full screen mode. I'm slowly learning to remember to wipe fingerprints and shade the rooflight reflections off the watches to photograph, maybe I'll even start to notice the screen at some point as well.

A couple of tries, first the my first 3133 that I also most often pick when I have to travel:









The same 3133 with a later addition:









-Topi


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## junkman




----------



## DMCBanshee

I worn this one today


----------



## Ham2




----------



## mp34me

Replaced the stock band with this red camel one...


----------



## svorkoetter

Here's my new Strela:


----------



## Ham2

svorkoetter said:


> Here's my new Strela:


Snap!


----------



## Patnmand

Just in case you haven't spotted it anywhere else that I've posted it....


----------



## putra3007

My Christmas gift just landed. Looking for it some time now and glad it's finally here.


----------



## TakesALickin

The only one I have currently...










...but some others I have owned:

























































Some of these pics are around ten years old now, as evidenced by the fact that my camera skills used to suck. :roll: :-d


----------



## junkman




----------



## amil

3133


----------



## Mecano

I got a number of heavy duty bund straps from Steve at Steve O straps all made under my specifications to fit 40mm Poljot/Volmax watches like Kirova and Aviators.For 20mm lugs and made from 4.2mm thick natural leather.SS rivets.My Kirova looks more badass than ever on this bad boy!


----------



## drbobguy

Just picked this one up today. I found a store in Moscow that had all of the Patriots in stock so I could see them together and I fell in love with this version. It's very flashy, but since I have so many beautiful, but conservative 3133's already I decided to get the flashiest one of all:


----------



## junkman




----------



## Rush

I'm joining the club. My first Russian and/or 3133 watch!


----------



## lucky watch

Me too.


----------



## marko14




----------



## Kisifer

Just joined the club. I couldn't have done without the huge help from emoscambio. Thanks. I would also like to thanks the rest of the WUS members for their great support and help.

Xenofon


----------



## Mecano

Just got this beautiful Strela!Strap is Rios1931 "London"


----------



## 104RS

My Strela, used to have it on a black leather strap but I changed it to a light-brown ostrich leather strap today |>

Here still on black leather strap:










And currently on the ostrich leather strap:


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## cestommek




----------



## Perdendosi

cestommek said:


>


LOVE the panda Journey! My more timid platinum-colored dial says hi!


----------



## drbobguy

Volmax Shturmanskie SS-20 on Hirsch Rivetta (photo at the former 1st Moscow Watch Factory):


----------



## junkman




----------



## CarGuyR35

Moscow Classic Flieger


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## frantsous

junkman said:


>


Beautiful!!!!

There is a pin on ebay about the baikal 1990 Camel Trophy:

Camel Trophy Land Rover Discovery 1990 Baikal Russia Lapel Pin PINS1 | eBay


----------



## frantsous

Today, it's the Strela 3133, Baikonur special edition:


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## Wertik

Two modern reissues of very popular soviet era stuff ^_^


----------



## mp34me

Gray Airman...


----------



## GenkiSushi

A vintage civil 3133 today


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## konstan

So. Before pulling the trigger on a Strela with a 3133 (date between 4 and 5), I do have to ask this:
Can the date be adjusted with the crown in the first extended position? Or is this also a "go past 12, come back past 8" affair?

Just wondering. Honestly I don't know if it would deter me from wanting one if it was that. But I kind of want to know... Thank you!


----------



## arktika1148

Still no quick date setting position on the 31's, but a little easier, 12-11-12. To be on the safe side go more either way.
Rarely change dates on mine unless they're close as don't see the point of subjecting to extra wear, but that's me 
Please post pics. when in mate.

View attachment Poljot-31mm-ENG.pdf


----------



## drbobguy

Strela 1254G from Julian Kampmann. Modded with sapphire crystal, decorated movement, and black seconds sweep hand. Thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/i-call-superstrela-3133-mod-986870.html


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## Le Chiffre

Here's mine, an early post-Soviet model... unfortunately, the bezel plating is peeling off. It can be fixed?


----------



## junkman




----------



## MayorM

My Sturmanskie Trinity


----------



## S.H.

I bought this one very cheaply for parts (minute counter hand and more importantly the date mechanism) to repair a Sturmanskie: the chrono functions were said not to work. Opened it up, fiddled lightly with the lever, works OK!








​
Now I'm wondering if I will have the heart to cannibalize it (case is a bit worn, the dial is cheaply printed)


----------



## Mecano

Some of my Moscow Classic 3133s


----------



## frantsous

Today, somewhere on earth:


----------



## MayorM

Some other 3133. On the dial Moscow bank logo. Still Soviet|>. Unfortunately, poor quality as compared to St......:rodekaart


----------



## 104RS

My 3133's, old and new |>


----------



## junkman




----------



## tylehman

i have just joined the 3133 club :-!
not Soviet era, but not a bad way to get into a 3133 for $100, a little polish of the crystal and and it looks like new. keeping time and all functions working well, i couldn't be happier.


----------



## junkman




----------



## konstan

Now I got one too! Arrived today:









Absolutely lovely:


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## JonS1967

junkman said:


>


This bracelet looks great! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## sci

Shiny Poljot International


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## S.H.

Steel 31659 (cheap but non working, for now) & civilian 3133







​


----------



## junkman




----------



## Lampoc

What's better than a Poljot Ocean? That's right - 2 Poljot Oceans!



With the rest of the gang:


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## lucky watch

My first Okeah arrived today. I think its from the 1980'S. I just love the strap.


----------



## JonS1967

lucky watch said:


> My first Okeah arrived today. I think its from the 1980'S. I just love the strap.


Beautiful watch! Congratulations.


----------



## mp34me




----------



## lucky watch

The wrong place to post!! o|


----------



## 93EXCivic

Graf Zeppelin made a 3133 based model right? Does anyone know the model numbers of the watches that used the 3133?


----------



## emoscambio

93EXCivic said:


> Graf Zeppelin made a 3133 based model right? Does anyone know the model numbers of the watches that used the 3133?


 http://www.pointtec.de/zeppelin/
http://shop.junkers.de/


----------



## 93EXCivic

emoscambio said:


> Zeppelin - series
> Junkers Shop - Uhren sicher und versandkostenfrei online kaufen


I went thru every watch on their website and it does not seem to be listed anymore. So I am assuming out of production.


----------



## polmax3133

Here's one you can order: eBay Item Number: 321342508954

However, if you are looking for a gilded movement, you should ask before pulling the trigger, because this model of Zeppelin chronograph is also fitted with the regular, non-gilded, movement.


----------



## 93EXCivic

polmax3133 said:


> Here's one you can order: eBay Item Number: 321342508954
> 
> However, if you are looking for a gilded movement, you should ask before pulling the trigger, because this model of Zeppelin chronograph is also fitted with the regular, non-gilded, movement.


Thanks. A Poljot 3133 based watch is one of a couple watches I am going to be buying before the end of the year. Trying to decide between a Poljot International Journey, Okeah, Strela and a Zeppelin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiremonkey

Heres one zeppelin in 3133 


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiremonkey

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiremonkey

Hey.

I had the same conundrum s couple of months back. In the end I went with poljot journey. I eventually caved in for the zeppelin as well. It was a challenge to get that one since zep stopped production.



93EXCivic said:


> Thanks. A Poljot 3133 based watch is one of a couple watches I am going to be buying before the end of the year. Trying to decide between a Poljot International Journey, Okeah, Strela and a Zeppelin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitadoc

Very sweet Zeppelin 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic

I didn't realize the Zeppelin was 43mm. I would prefer a smaller option so that might knock that one of the list.


----------



## wiremonkey

Btw its 42mm.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## davestan

Nice couple


----------



## JonS1967

My first 3133.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## tanatron




----------



## junkman




----------



## soulbazz

Just got this guy in a trade. My first 3133.


----------



## ffritz

This "chronodirskie" recently joined my collection: 1996 model Poljot 3133 wearing a fancy Komandirskie costume..


----------



## JonS1967

I posted this watch earlier but I really like this pic I took so here she is again.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest

ffritz said:


> This "chronodirskie" recently joined my collection: 1996 model Poljot 3133 wearing a fancy Komandirskie costume..


1996?
Its written made in USSR. 
Nice costume

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz

I know. The seller's catalog (= Juri Levenberg's) from 1997 describes it as a 1996 model made in Russia, even though it says USSR on the back. Apart from a few WUS threads it is very hard to find any information about these Komandirskie chronos and their history..


----------



## f3rdin

Here is my contribution, just recently bought!


----------



## S.H.

Today, leather jacket, sunshades b-), and a cool military 31659 from 1987:


----------



## koutouzoff

Today, I gave 6 of my 8 3133 to my new watch maker... Diversification of risks did you say?


----------



## S.H.

I hope he's good!


----------



## koutouzoff

So do I!

then I'll also recover my stock of chrono hands and will send a few to who you know...


----------



## Browno1

My baby and first Russian. Excuse the poor picture...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koutouzoff

Very very nice. 
I am wrong or one of the pushers is chromed?


----------



## OhDark30

I find I have an inadvertent 3133 collection ;-)
Mainly because they haven't quite hit the spot for me til now, sizewise (too wide or deep)








Civvie Poljot 3133, NOS Aviator I (same batch as putra's), Junkers Euro edition, subwave
The backs:
















And more of the subwave
































This may replace my very similar Ollech and Wajs Valjoux 7733 (L)


----------



## svorkoetter

That Subwave is nice. I'd never heard of that brand. How big is it?


----------



## koutouzoff

Here is my 3133 civilian: I changed the bezel.
note that on this early version, the chrono is full steel: case, crown and pushers.


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks Stefan!
Subwave were Poljot's Swiss distributor, and early online sellers from 1998
It's 38 without, 42 with crown and 12.5mm thick
This is where a decent camera would be good as the domed crystal, curved bezel and lower profile case make it considerably less chunky than the similarly dimensioned but more slab sided Junkers (38/42/15) and O&W (38/41.5/14)
In fact it's not startlingly bigger than my 3017 (36.5/38.5/11.5)


----------



## DWMC

My Volmax Aviator, purchased in Moscow in 2011:









Edit: Excuse my ignorance, but I have seen this model on the Volmax website which identifies it as a "Classic 3133/6775779-42". Does this mean it has a Russian made 3133 movement?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristarasiapacific

The Italian Connection! A mid eighties Pryngeps Chronometer powered by the 3133 Caliber. Just arrived in the post yesterday!


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## chris.ph

im waiting for delivery of my first 3133, i hope it will feel at home amongst my vostoks and raketas lol


----------



## Camguy




----------



## chirs1211

chris.ph said:


> im waiting for delivery of my first 3133, i hope it will feel at home amongst my vostoks and raketas lol


Looks a beauty mate 

Chris


----------



## chris.ph

chirs1211 said:


> Looks a beauty mate
> 
> Chris


if you see a big bald lump walking around swansea wearing one come and say hello lol


----------



## chirs1211

Will do!! 

Chris


----------



## Don Logan

Spent sometime this weekend trying to figure out the age old "what strap?" question...


----------



## JonS1967

Don Logan said:


> Spend sometime this weekend trying to figure out the age old "what strap?" question...


Your Strela looks amazing with the brown pilot strap!


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## chirs1211

Chris


----------



## svorkoetter

I guess I should show my serviced and rejuvenated Sturmanskie here ...

















And a slightly better quality pic from last week:


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## Don Logan

I am getting good at ebay...

[/

Silver bomber just landed.

[URL=http://s1357.photobucket.com/user/joegillies/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140807_202321_zpsk9smzmky.jpg.html]








[/

All 3 on j-crew natos.


----------



## gekos




----------



## Don Logan




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## Luis965

And this one, not exactely a 3133.


----------



## junkman

Lol965 said:


>


really nice!!!


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## fliegerchrono

Wow! That is one tasty collection of 3133's! Gettin' kinda jealous ;-)



Don Logan said:


>


----------



## munichjoe

Out for lunch today.



















Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio

munichjoe said:


> Out for lunch today. Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Altweibersommer beim Hochreiter, gelle?


----------



## munichjoe

emoscambio said:


> Altweibersommer beim Hochreiter, gelle?


Biergarten am Viktualienmarkt

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Kukaruz

munichjoe said:


> Biergarten am Viktualienmarkt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Ein Maibaum im Oktober?
------------

But really nice sturmanskie, looks like I need one too now :think:


----------



## emoscambio

munichjoe said:


> Biergarten am Viktualienmarkt Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Genau! Hochreiter heisst er glaube ich....


----------



## Sparks

*Re: Show your 3133! - one of the final Poljot and one of the first Volmax*

Apparently there was some leftover parts when Volmax took over from Poljot.

The Aviator was a part of a sponsor agreement between Volmax and the 'Swifts' aerobatic performance demonstrator team.

(Yes the photo quality sucks, and the scratches is because I regulary wear the watches  )


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: Show your 3133! - one of the final Poljot and one of the first Volmax*

Mine says HI









Chris


----------



## munichjoe

emoscambio said:


> Genau! Hochreiter heisst er glaube ich....


ach sooooo... des hob i no nie ghört

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

My newly acquired Civilian Sturmanskie on a racing strap, not sure about the strap though. Any suggestions?


----------



## pj228

I got this on eBay, but it stops after about 7 hours after winding. The seller said it had been sitting on a shelf for many years, so perhaps it's a matter of lubrication?

Pardon the strap, it's off my Pebble until a replacement arrives.

-e-

Am I correct in saying that this is a '92 model made post-Soviet Union breakup as the SU stamp shows?


----------



## pj228

Thanks to schnurrp for pointing me in the direction of this on eBay. Swapped the strap with a mesh one I had lying around.

-e-

Apologies for double-posting. Also it isn't a 3133 but close enough.


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## fliegerchrono

New shoes for my new civilian sturmanskie!


----------



## Kisifer

My latest purchase. A black kapitan with a 3133 movement. 
Here I will like to thank Fabrice and Steve for their huge help.


----------



## QWatchQ

Legitimate case back for a 1990-92 Sturmanski Navigator 3313?


----------



## S.H.

Today, a new pair of pants, and a new (old stock) watch: it has even the plastic protection stickers on the glass and caseback.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Latest addition to my collection! Cyrillic dial Civilian Sturmanskie


----------



## soulbazz

Oh. Yes. It finally arrived!

















It took a trip around the world to get here but Julian at Poljot24 - Russische Qualitätsuhren | Poljot 24 came through big time. I highly recommend him for your Russian watch fix. After initially receiving the wrong order, Julian rushed delivered the correct shipment from Germany to the US and threw in a few extra goodies for good measure. Top notch communication too.

Here's a couple of crummy cell phone shots of its brother and cousin (7734) with a Russian volcano in the background,

















edit:fixed photos


----------



## JonS1967

Congrats! What a beauty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProperTidy

Have moved a couple of 3133s on recently - an 80s sturmanskie civil and a 90s poljot checkist... But have just picked up an Okeah reissue from a different forum for a great price. So have 4 now:



A reissue Okeah, an old Okeah, a Sturmanskie military and a reissue Strela.

If I can get an original Strela, a reissue Sturmanskie and a Vostok 3133 my collection of soviet/russian chronos will be complete!


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## soulbazz

^^ That's cool! I've never seen that one before.


----------



## arktika1148

soulbazz said:


> ^^ That's cool! I've never seen that one before.


Thanks mate.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/patriot-912882.html

There are still a few around. A choice of dials in two cases. Cheers.


----------



## kev80e

Thought I would share my little collection of 3133's with you. I have recently acquired the rotor one and had a go dating it using Polmax's guide which is great ,thanks Polmax. Any info as to if I'm right or wrong much appreciated.

picture of rotor's movement:







Chronograph wheels are Brass which makes it after 1983.
One piece chrono reset lever =after 1987
Brass Balance wheel =before 1993
Stamp on the crown ,no SU or symbol 1990 to 1993
The release button for the stem is raised , so early, but not sure what early means?

My conclusion , 1990 ,1991 or 1992. Could well be wrong as not sure about the font on the date wheel, all mine seem to be the same to me .









And here are all three, the middle one is a little rough though the picture is worse that it looks in the flesh and in all fairness I paid very little for it, love to find a bargain.


----------



## fliegerchrono

kev80e said:


> Thought I would share my little collection of 3133's with you. I have recently acquired the rotor one and had a go dating it using Polmax's guide which is great ,thanks Polmax. Any info as to if I'm right or wrong much appreciated.
> 
> picture of rotor's movement:
> View attachment 3856906
> 
> Chronograph wheels are Brass which makes it after 1983.
> One piece chrono reset lever =after 1987
> Brass Balance wheel =before 1993
> Stamp on the crown ,no SU or symbol 1990 to 1993
> The release button for the stem is raised , so early, but not sure what early means?
> 
> My conclusion , 1990 ,1991 or 1992. Could well be wrong as not sure about the font on the date wheel, all mine seem to be the same to me .
> 
> View attachment 3856986
> 
> 
> And here are all three, the middle one is a little rough though the picture is worse that it looks in the flesh and in all fairness I paid very little for it, love to find a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 3857106


Nice, another FC Rotor Sturmanskie on WUS!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Black dialled Civilian Sturmanskie in Volmax case (same case as Okeah FE)


----------



## WatchNewbi3

chairmanmeow said:


> Picked up the last one in a local store...
> 
> View attachment 735732


Is this the 3133 movement or the hacking variant?


----------



## WatchNewbi3

Martins. said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


May I kindly know where did you get that white canvas nato strap for your strela?


----------



## antilucem

Poljot Traveller, just arrived from Germany - P. Maier. Di-Modell strap and clasp from watchbandcenter.de


----------



## watchloco

Aviator III B-31681/6775778


----------



## Ivo P

Nothing new around here but pretty happy, just got it back from Julian and even still lazy to fix the date.
A 42mm.


----------



## heimdalg




----------



## Wimads

F*** you guys... thanks to this thread I'll have to live on canned food this month :roll:
After eyeballing those sturmanskies I just couldn't resist buying myself a silver dial civilian  (and I so promised myself that I wouldn't buy any watches for a while anymore, after buying two already last month o|)
Oh well, will post the pics here when it arrives!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wimads said:


> F*** you guys... thanks to this thread I'll have to live on canned food this month :roll:
> After eyeballing those sturmanskies I just couldn't resist buying myself a silver dial civilian  (and I so promised myself that I wouldn't buy any watches for a while anymore, after buying two already last month o|)
> Oh well, will post the pics here when it arrives!


Let me tell you: "that won't be your last 3133..."

My latest says HI


----------



## Wimads

Nice blue dial one you have there!

Haha, well you never know, but I don't think there will be more 3133's in my collection (any time soon at least). I like to keep a bit of variety in my collection  Maybe if there ever pops up a good condition black 3017 strela (so not a 3133) at a moment I happen to have the funds...


----------



## noregrets

Trans-Siberian Commemorative on a Yobokies beads of rice. Finally, I think I have found the perfect bracelet for this beautiful watch.


----------



## jovani




----------



## kev80e

This must be the most dangerous thread ever ! Lots of stunning pieces, that's my watch budget spent for the next couple of years.


----------



## Wimads

Haha yes... be careful, don't get tempted and go through all pages. I did, it hit a hole in my bank acount  Still recovering... but the medicine (poljot sturmanskie) will arrive soon I hope!


----------



## kev80e

Wimads said:


> Haha yes... be careful, don't get tempted and go through all pages. I did, it hit a hole in my bank acount  Still recovering... but the medicine (poljot sturmanskie) will arrive soon I hope!


Yeah........been through it all. Now I want them all. Got these at the minute.


----------



## Wimads

Oh lol... you're in more trouble than me already! Do you still have a bank account?


----------



## kev80e

Wimads said:


> Oh lol... you're in more trouble than me already! Do you still have a bank account?


At the moment yes, I've been really lucky and picked up some bargains. But I NEED a mig 31, cosmonaut , sub, boctok........and on and on so not looking good for the future.


----------



## Wimads

kev80e said:


> At the moment yes, I've been really lucky and picked up some bargains. But I NEED a mig 31, cosmonaut , sub, boctok........and on and on so not looking good for the future.


Oh dear...  That doesn't look promising for me... I've bought 3 watches since I discovered the russian forum a month ago, and they still need straps :/ They're too tempting these russian watches, they're beauties, unique, and cheap (untill you start adding up, and realize you need straps for all those watches)


----------



## doomguy10011

I hope to add more some day.


----------



## drbobguy

This isn't mine, but what a beauty! Never seen this model before.


----------



## soulbazz

doomguy10011 said:


> I hope to add more some day.
> View attachment 4619722


What strap is this? Looks great together with the watch


----------



## doomguy10011

soulbazz said:


> What strap is this? Looks great together with the watch


Thanks! It's a leather Nato band I got on eBay. If you're interested, here's a link to it.


----------



## soulbazz

doomguy10011 said:


> Thanks! It's a leather Nato band I got on eBay. If you're interested, here's a link to it.


Great! Thanks


----------



## mibby

My Volmax FE on a Super Engineer 2:


----------



## emoscambio

On Mr. Kaesen (aka Ledermax) masterwork of simplicity. I hope he is quite well.


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## noregrets

Spetsnaz commemorative with my patrol cap from Ranger School. This really brings back memories. You can see the faded marks of a calendar on the inside top of the hat. At the beginning of the school, I drew a calendar of the ~60 days the school would last. Every night before I went to sleep, however briefly, I would take a marker and cross out that day on the hat. One less to go. That was what kept me going, one day at a time. Just last until you can cross off today on the hat. And so on until the end. By far the hardest thing I've ever done in my life.


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

very popular, OKEAH


----------



## elsoldemayo

Wearing my Komandirskie 3133 which was sold as NOS and did arrive on what looks to be an original strap, tags intact stating a price of 398,000 Lira. It arrived a week ago and was running about 5 minutes a day slow. I kept it wound in the hope that if it truly had been lying idle for years it might 'loosen up' and lo and behold, I set it Saturday morning and it was only about 30 seconds off this morning. The 3133 really is a very robust no nonsense movement :-!


----------



## Simonand

Hi. I am just so over the top happy. My first 3133 and the version I really wanted has been send from Germany With DHL today. The watch was kept by a farmer in his drawer and is in mint condition. Pictures are very bad but I keep my fingers crossed that it really is true. One question for you. How about maintainance and how about spare parts? The very best


----------



## Simonand

And what 3133 pilot would you consider the most iconic 3133?


----------



## polmax3133

Some very nice pick-ups, recently! The Komandirskie is quite rare.

Many nos mid-nineties pieces will work just fine even though any originally applied lubricants (probably not much) would have dried up. The chronograph may not work that smoothly, but maintenance will likely cost more than the watch is worth unless you know someone who will do it on the cheap.

As for the most iconic cal. 3133 chronograph, it would have to be the second generation Sturmanskies w/square case.


----------



## Simonand

Thanks. Is the second gen Shturmanskie w/square case made as a modern reissue. And if so - best place to buy it?


----------



## elsoldemayo

The Komandirskie winds smoother than most of my other 3133's and the chrono is running fine as well. Let it run for 30 minutes to check and all was good.. Only mishaps so far are a slight scratch to the back as I (unsuccessfully) tried to unscrew the retaining ring and the strap was so stiff it cracked a little when I put it on the first time.


----------



## Billybobobob

A Zeppelin 7608-2S I just received. I can't stop staring at the beautifully decorated 3133:


----------



## sgtiger

I've been enjoying this Okean FE. I sold my Tudor Heritage Chronograph and picked up the Okean for a fraction of the price. One of the best decisions I have made with my collection!


----------



## Wimads

Ok so here is the b*tch that killed my bank account. NOS, complete with box and paper! My first mechanical chronograph, and I love it! I also bought a glass caseback for it, since half the joy of a chronograph is the movement (to me at least), which is a shame to hide behind a steel case back. Will show pictures of the back once it is fitted! Will have my watch maker service it, and place the caseback while he's at it.
It came with a black alligator, and quite a decent one too, but it doesn't really fit the watch. So I replaced it with a navy blue/gray-ish strap from martu straps, which looks pretty good IMHO!
So here's the pics:
















And stiger, that is one amazing strap combo! Best OKEAH i have seen so far!



sgtiger said:


> I've been enjoying this Okean FE. I sold my Tudor Heritage Chronograph and picked up the Okean for a fraction of the price. One of the best decisions I have made with my collection!


----------



## emoscambio

Wimads said:


> Ok so here is the b*tch that killed my bank account. NOS, complete with box and paper! My first mechanical chronograph, and I love it! I also bought a glass caseback for it, since half the joy of a chronograph is the movement (to me at least), which is a shame to hide behind a steel case back. Will show pictures of the back once it is fitted! Will have my watch maker service it, and place the caseback while he's at it. It came with a black alligator, and quite a decent one too, but it doesn't really fit the watch. So I replaced it with a navy blue/gray-ish strap from martu straps, which looks pretty good IMHO! So here's the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stiger, that is one amazing strap combo! Best OKEAH i have seen so far!


 Have you tried to google "3133-1981706"? Or to check a catalogue of these years?


----------



## Wimads

emoscambio said:


> Have you tried to google "3133-1981706"? Or to check a catalogue of these years?


The dial seems to match no. 5 in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/guide-determining-age-originality-poljot-3133-chronograph-599503.html
Which implies it was produced between 1986 and 1992. If I interpreted the paper correctly it says it was dated at 23th of May 1990 (below the word for date - дата - it says 230590), so that would be correct. However, I can't read russian, so tell me if I'm wrong. (used google translate for that)
The dial is also the same as in the catalog picture you posted.
I still have to see the movement though, so I don't know if the numbers match yet...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Early nineties black dialled, sportivnie bezel Sturmanskie


----------



## Simonand

Simonand said:


> Hi. I am just so over the top happy. My first 3133 and the version I really wanted has been send from Germany With DHL today. The watch was kept by a farmer in his drawer and is in mint condition. Pictures are very bad but I keep my fingers crossed that it really is true. One question for you. How about maintainance and how about spare parts? The very best


Received the watch today and it is MINT, shining, not a scratch and verything snaps and walks like a dream. On the back side there is a serial number - 00826. Any ideas of what series the watch is from or what period?

(sorry for the bad picture, dont know why it is upside down - this happened when uploading to WUS)


----------



## JonS1967

sgtiger said:


> I've been enjoying this Okean FE. I sold my Tudor Heritage Chronograph and picked up the Okean for a fraction of the price. One of the best decisions I have made with my collection!


Seeing this beauty makes me want one... Again! Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

It is really hard to capture the colour of the dial plate on this one


----------



## kamsau1

Just arrived from dhl. Got it from Julian (poljot24.de)......good service and got extras strap and cookies too


----------



## fliegerchrono

Poljot cosmonaut


----------



## ozevin

Strela on the left is 3133. From russtime.com in Poland. Site offers good and timely service. Poljot24.de was sold out on this model.


----------



## IPwatch

My 3133


----------



## Simonand

Today I am changing straps on my BURAN 3133. Suddenly I start wearing this iconic watch again.


----------



## jovani

POLJOT OKEAH 155/300


----------



## chirs1211

^From which run, original or second? Or is there a third now?

Congrats though it is a beauty


Chris


----------



## jovani

I do not understand ...


----------



## kgo

I think he's asking if it's 80s era or the recent reissue.


----------



## dutchassasin

Nah his question is clear. This "final" edition was not so final after all. The factory produced another 300 pieces after the first batch.


----------



## chirs1211

^ This, not that it matters though, i was just curious 

Chris


----------



## jovani

kgo said:


> I think he's asking if it's 80s era or the recent reissue.


new model, year 2009
300pcs 
this watch


----------



## jovani




----------



## chirs1211

Not sure i'd be brave enough to wear that anchor bracelet next to mine lol 

Chris


----------



## jovani

chirs1211 said:


> Not sure i'd be brave enough to wear that anchor bracelet next to mine lol
> 
> Chris


plastic


----------



## chirs1211

Ahh  

Chris


----------



## jovani




----------



## knidu

My made in USSR white dial Poljot on a suigeneric strap:


----------



## Bolum

My 2 Poljot Chronographs: Buran 3133 and Sturmanskie 31659


----------



## Chronocase

Beautiful Traveller - I had one of these watches a few years back but mine had an annoying rattle from the inner bezel. Does yours do this or was I just unlucky? I wouldn't mind another if it doesn't rattle.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Proenski

I really like this strap, the stitching matches the dialplate perfectly!


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## fliegerchrono

nice but has to go up for sale guys....


----------



## scufutz

Novet one 
I think its called Admiral ? 
I would like to date it also













Thank you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

I have a few:





































And departed (hated the thickness compared to the diameter):


----------



## jovani

fliegerchrono said:


> nice but has to go up for sale guys....


price?


----------



## fliegerchrono

jovani said:


> price?


It's up for sale here on the salesforum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-p...8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2505218?page=1


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover

Those dial and case are awesome! When did you buy the watch? I have never seen another like that, I presume it's not recent....



typericey said:


> I don't want to be a sadist (or is it masochist) but i'm posting mine in a damaged state just for kicks. I hope this doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> View attachment 532657
> 
> 
> Background: My then newly adopted kitten went into my room, jumped up my desk where the watch was, probably got excited with the ticking sound it was making and jabbed it to the floor.
> 
> Not to worry, I had the crystal replaced and it's still serving me well. In fact, its accuracy improved so much after the repair coz the shop probably regulated it. Before it got broken, it was fast by about a minute a day. Now it keeps perfect time. And yes, my adopted cat is still alive.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ




----------



## weodmonath

Thought I'd show my entire Russian Chronographs box, not just the 3133s.

On top - 3133 Hanhart/Urofa homage.

Left to right, first row:

Shturmanskie 31659 re-issue; Shturmanskie 3133, circa 1990; Civilian 3133 'Shturmanskie', circa 1989; Okean 3133, circa 1985, two-part hammer, steel case; Franken-Okean 3133, probably 'converted' from a civilian 3133, movement dated 1-87, new Chinese dial and hands.

Second row:

Poljot International Strela 3133; Strela 3017, black dial; Buran 3133; Strela 3017, white dial; Poljot Aviator 3133.


----------



## junkman




----------



## junkman




----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## junkman

*Re: Show your 3133! - one of the final Poljot and one of the first Volmax*


----------



## junkman




----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## veberz




----------



## Ham2




----------



## ninzeo

My Civil on a new strap:


----------



## mech3133

Had these for twenty years bought from some German chap. Now into Vostoks but still get them out to wind occasionally.


----------



## drbobguy

ninzeo said:


> My Civil on a new strap:


Beautiful. Always thought this was one of the nicest 3133 designs. It's a shame there are so few of them in the wild.


----------



## ninzeo

drbobguy said:


> Beautiful. Always thought this was one of the nicest 3133 designs. It's a shame there are so few of them in the wild.


Thanks, I agree. I dont really mind it's similarities with the Sinn financial series. I also own a Journey, Aviator 1 and 2676 aviator but this one is my favorite together with the aviator 1.


----------



## veberz

Civil and Strela


----------



## veberz

Moscow Classic Spitfire


----------



## Dr_nimslow

A few of my 3133's and 31659's


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Recently modified (new hands) Poljot Intl. Basilika.... Does that make it a Frankensilika?


----------



## ceanag

*BlackrazorNZ* Thats a very nice watch ..what is the model ?


----------



## veberz

Very match the new hands! Its a Basilika?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

ceanag said:


> *BlackrazorNZ* Thats a very nice watch ..what is the model ?


Poljot International Basilika 3133 Chronograph. Not sure of the submodel.


----------



## Csanad

My good old aged Poljot chrono on a self made pilot style suede strap.


----------



## mkeric1

sgtiger said:


> I've been enjoying this Okean FE. I sold my Tudor Heritage Chronograph and picked up the Okean for a fraction of the price. One of the best decisions I have made with my collection!


looks great mine is on the way quick question what strap is that? i paid about 600 and change with shipping is that about right?


----------



## fliegerchrono

Early Nineties Black Sturmanskie, which as a matter of fact is for sale, I could auction it off or put it on the sales forum but I'd rather have an F10 regular or an aspiring collector buy it. More of my Russian watches can be sold, do look in my signature and if you are interested in a watch do let me know by PM


----------



## mkeric1

here is mine just got it today from germany its ocean final edition(s) 
im having a problem setting a date i cant pull the crown all the way out


----------



## kamsau1

U pull one time out. Than when day change at 1200am. Reverse the crown to 11pm. U will feel a click , after that proceed to move your crown to 12am. It will change the date

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

In other words: there is no quickset date on the 3133 other than what is outlined by kamsau1.


----------



## JonS1967

mkeric1 said:


> here is mine just got it today from germany its ocean final edition(s)
> im having a problem setting a date i cant pull the crown all the way out
> View attachment 6571546


Beautiful! Congratulations!! I'm soooo tempted to order one of these beauties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timelord99




----------



## chirs1211

The Okeah 'Final' edition is a lovely piece, it's just a shame it wasn't limited to the initial run of 300 as was agreed.
I just wonder how many are out there now, over and above the first 300.

Chris


----------



## Consonance

chirs1211 said:


> The Okeah 'Final' edition is a lovely piece, it's just a shame it wasn't limited to the initial run of 300 as was agreed.
> I just wonder how many are out there now, over and above the first 300.
> 
> Chris


I think they are 600 in total (300+300)


----------



## amil




----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## JonS1967

mkeric1 said:


> here is mine just got it today from germany its ocean final edition(s)
> im having a problem setting a date i cant pull the crown all the way out
> View attachment 6571546


I couldn't stand it any longer! After years of being taunted by this watch, I decided it was time to order one before they sell out like the Vostok 1967. I kept putting off buying the version of the 1967 with the numerals on the dial and the steel bracelet and then they were all gone... and boy am I sorry I didn't pony up then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Group photo along with a close relation who crashed the party.


----------



## WindUpToy

Moved to separate thread.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Another 3133 joins the collection! I now have two 3133s in addition to my three other chronographs. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## azura123

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 6707186


Mine says Hi!


----------



## joecool




----------



## fliegerchrono

Vostok Komandirskie 3133 chrono, from 1996, just bought it! Only shortly after I bought this one I bought a grail, a Wittnauer SuperCompressor, so alas this one should go. Hopefully to a carefull new owner who is an active f10 member!


----------



## JonS1967

fliegerchrono said:


> Vostok Komandirskie 3133 chrono, from 1996, just bought it! Only shortly after I bought this one I bought a grail, a Wittnauer SuperCompressor, so alas this one should go. Hopefully to a carefull new owner who is an active f10 member!


Beautiful! Let's see that Super Compressor please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! Let's see that Super Compressor please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Offtopic.....


----------



## JonS1967

fliegerchrono said:


> Offtopic.....


Wow! Seriously awesome! Congratulations!! My grail Is the JLC Compressor but it will take a winning lottery ticket to make that happen. I've looked for Longines, Hamilton and a few other variants but never seem to find anything when I'm looking. I believe all of the Swiss compressor cases were made by the same case maker (can't remember the company name at the moment).

Very nice pickup! I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it!

Here's a picture of the JLC.  (picture by others)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

POLJOT OKEAH


----------



## baliansa

Albatros:


----------



## joecool

Okean Loom!


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## cuthbert

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Seriously awesome! Congratulations!! My grail Is the JLC Compressor but it will take a winning lottery ticket to make that happen. I've looked for Longines, Hamilton and a few other variants but never seem to find anything when I'm looking. I believe all of the Swiss compressor cases were made by the same case maker (can't remember the company name at the moment).
> 
> Very nice pickup! I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it!
> 
> Here's a picture of the JLC.  (picture by others)
> View attachment 6736018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We should remember here their Soviet cousin:










And perhaps remember Meranon/Vostok that the Longines Legend Diver is the best watch of St.Ilmer at the moment.:-d;-)


----------



## JonS1967

cuthbert said:


> We should remember here their Soviet cousin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And perhaps remember Meranon/Vostok that the Longines Legend Diver is the best watch of St.Ilmer at the moment.:-d;-)


Yes, the vintage Vostok compressor is a real beauty too! Probably a little more affordable than the JLC as well... if you can find one. The Longines Legend Diver is also a stunner and is quite affordable as quality watches go. There are many desirable watches on the market right now... good time to be a WIS! Bad time to be a savings account 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

JonS1967 said:


> Yes, the vintage Vostok compressor is a real beauty too! Probably a little more affordable than the JLC as well... if you can find one. The Longines Legend Diver is also a stunner and is quite affordable as quality watches go. There are many desirable watches on the market right now... good time to be a WIS! Bad time to be a savings account
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid a Vostok "compressor" is more rare than a JLC or a Longines/Wittnauer, that's the reason why IMO we should try to ask Meranom if they want to remake it, possibly not as a limited edition but as a sort of "professional" standard production diver.

Also, I think the geometric pattern of the dial is better looking than the Western counterparts.

Ok, end of OT, let's return to the 3133s....or better, these are 31659s:

















Original.









Reissue.

I don't like much the reissue because the colours of the dial are way off, but the bracelet of the original is a pain and the endlinks look they are about to fail anytime.


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## jovani




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## drbobguy

Just picked up this Denissov barracuda. It's the carbon fiber dial variant. Got it used and put it on a Hirsch Rivetta I got years ago but never used.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Nuclear Option.....


----------



## JonS1967

drbobguy said:


> Just picked up this Denissov barracuda. It's the carbon fiber dial variant. Got it used and put it on a Hirsch Rivetta I got years ago but never used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece! This is a brand I know very about. Would you mind sharing your impressions wit us?
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful piece! This is a brand I know very about. Would you mind sharing your impressions wit us?


Jon, I've had it for less than a week, but so far it's made a very strong positive impression on me. Despite it's large size and machined/ridged back, it's surprisingly comfortable to wear, one of the most comfortable 3133-derivatives I have.

The big difference between this and any other Russian chronos I've handled is this one has 100m meter WR, and a screw down crown. Once unscrewed the crown pops out for winding.

Extremely smooth winding and action on the chrono buttons, and I bought it used. Nice thick slab of sapphire on the front as well. All in all, very impressed. I have 10+ Russian chronographs, and this surely the most impressive in terms of appearance, materials, and finish.

EDIT: Also be sure to check out Polmax's Denissov Speedster Review.


----------



## joecool

Denissov Speedster is one damn fine watch,I love the finnish and build quality


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## JonS1967

drbobguy said:


> Jon, I've had it for less than a week, but so far it's made a very strong positive impression on me. Despite it's large size and machined/ridged back, it's surprisingly comfortable to wear, one of the most comfortable 3133-derivatives I have.
> 
> The big difference between this and any other Russian chronos I've handled is this one has 100m meter WR, and a screw down crown. Once unscrewed the crown pops out for winding.
> 
> Extremely smooth winding and action on the chrono buttons, and I bought it used. Nice thick slab of sapphire on the front as well. All in all, very impressed. I have 10+ Russian chronographs, and this surely the most impressive in terms of appearance, materials, and finish.
> 
> EDIT: Also be sure to check out Polmax's Denissov Speedster Review.


Thanks for your thoughtful reply! And thanks for referring me to Polmax's review. The Denissov offerings look quite nice indeed. The Speedsters are very cool. I wonder how long I can resist getting one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

joecool said:


> View attachment 6887202
> View attachment 6887226
> 
> Denissov Speedster is one damn fine watch,I love the finnish and build quality


I love this dial! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

I concur with the praise for the Speedster.


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

This beauty arrived earlier today:


upload imagem

It is a Poljot International Buran (3133.5088815). This watch was produced ten years ago as a homage to the Poljot Buran of 1992. Alexander Shorokhoff, the owner of Poljot International, visited mr Kampmann in Munich last month. He carried ten NOS Poljot International Burans in his briefcase, which Julian Kampmann is selling since last week. I decided to seize the opportunity.


----------



## joecool

Malakim said:


> I concur with the praise for the Speedster.
> 
> View attachment 6914034


The more I see your carbon dial the more jealous I become,cause it is so in tune with the Speedster's design!


----------



## wiremonkey

Discontinued zep 3133















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## klipschman70

My Maktime Aviator 3133 with display back ...


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Lucky_Luke




----------



## JonS1967

Lucky_Luke said:


>


Awesome watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Mine! Three from Russia, two from Germany, one from Switzerland, all with 3133...









Regards
Stephan


----------



## JonS1967

stevoe said:


> Mine! Three from Russia, two from Germany, one from Switzerland, all with 3133...
> 
> View attachment 7502458
> 
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Is your Swiss 3133 a Zeno? It's a very handsome watch! I didn't realize any Swiss manufacturers used the 3133.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

JonS1967 said:


> Is your Swiss 3133 a Zeno? It's a very handsome watch! I didn't realize any Swiss manufacturers used the 3133.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a Zeno Watch. More about this watch (not mine): ZENO Chronograph mit Poljot 3133 Handaufzugswerk - UhrForum (Sorry, in German)

Regards
Stephan


----------



## JonS1967

stevoe said:


> Yes, it is a Zeno Watch. More about this watch (not mine): ZENO Chronograph mit Poljot 3133 Handaufzugswerk - UhrForum (Sorry, in German)
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Thanks, Stephan! Now I need to learn German 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

I just received it. Superb.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Just came in today! Vostok Komandirskie Chrono


----------



## stevoe

Oh, the green One! Here ist the gray one...









Regards
Stephan


----------



## WilliamT1974

Got this one a few days ago from a seller in Albania:










The strap is a thinner, lightweight of leather and feels almost handmade. I've had the back off to bump the regulator but not yet daring to do a full service on it.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

A family photo.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Early eighties Poljot Civilian Sturmanskie


----------



## haejuk

Just got a strap for mine. Early 80s military issue. I hope the pictures aren't too large:


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

Holy crap! Wow!


----------



## haejuk

It turns out that the chrono minute hand on my Sturmanskie it a little loose. If I bump the watch a bit it can be moved +/- 1 minute. Is this something that is easy to fix? Would I need a new chrono minute hand? You can see from the photo above that the color of the chrono minute hand is a slightly different red from the central second hand. Anyone have any information that would be useful?


----------



## S.H.

​
Some of mine. Military issue, I think I all three 31659 have a date stamp between 1987 and 1989 but I do not even remember clearly :-d, I see watches all day for work and my own collection has been on the back burner for some months. I finally had time to service one watch for me (the one with the strap), the other will wait. I will have a bloody good time servicing the 3133 up left, because some fu**er thought it would be good practice to cover the minute jumper with glue. But it is a good early 80s movement, all original.


----------



## stevoe

My Sturmanskie...









My Komandirskie...









...and now: the missing link ;-)









Regards
Stephan


----------



## jovani




----------



## Dimy

stevoe said:


> My Sturmanskie...
> 
> My Komandirskie...
> 
> ...and now: the missing link ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8403586
> 
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Is there a specific name of this type of watch strap? Where they could be bought?


----------



## Dimy

And one of mine 3133's


----------



## ninzeo

Jup, inside is a 3133


----------



## stevoe

Dimy said:


> Is there a specific name of this type of watch strap? Where they could be bought?


Dimy,

The (very nice) strap on the left watch is a Hadley-Roma Cordura bought from Global Watchband (https://www.globalwatchband.com/watch-straps/mens-watch-straps/canvas-cordura.html), the strap on the right is from Poljot (but made in Spain) and the one in the middle is a noname I found in my 'strapbox'.

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Dimy

stevoe said:


> Dimy,
> 
> The (very nice) strap on the left watch is a Hadley-Roma Cordura bought from Global Watchband (https://www.globalwatchband.com/watch-straps/mens-watch-straps/canvas-cordura.html), the strap on the right is from Poljot (but made in Spain) and the one in the middle is a noname I found in my 'strapbox'.
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Thanks!


----------



## JonS1967

ninzeo said:


> Jup, inside is a 3133


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

My first Russian, and my first post in the Russian forum:


----------



## gekos

MadMrB said:


> My first Russian, and my first post in the Russian forum:
> 
> View attachment 8469242


Now you need OKEAN and then 3017 Strela ;-)
Congrats!


----------



## medved001

hi


----------



## hurkoj

Okeah final edition









Strela 1254


----------



## Dimy

One of my most favorites. almost a grail 









What makes it special (at least to me) is that it's actually a ЗакаЗ, but this time of МО РФ - made by order of Ministry of Defense of Russian Federation. #271 of 300 ever made.


----------



## medved001

Poljot Buran. Made in USSR


----------



## GuessWho

Picked this up from the post office last night, from our good friend Julian in Munich.














I did not realize how detailed and beautiful the dial is in person, pictures just cannot capture it all. Very happy to finally have a Strela in my collection!

I've never posted in this thread, so here are my other two 3133s:







My first 3133, probably a franken, got it for real cheap. This one was fixed up for me (it did not arrive in the best working condition) by another user on here who is local to me, Polmax3133, what a great guy!














My first purchase from Julian a little over a year ago, one of Juri Levenberg's "Pilot" branded watches, the "MIG-15". I love the blue dial on this one, reminds me of a MIG cockpit!


----------



## medved001

Poljot Sturmsnskie


----------



## Dimy




----------



## Dimy

More:


----------



## wekke

Hallo comrad Dim,
is this normal ?
'boctok' and POLJOT-crown?
learning all the time,
greetings,
wekke


----------



## Dimy

wekke said:


> Hallo comrad Dim,
> is this normal ?
> 'boctok' and POLJOT-crown?
> learning all the time,
> greetings,
> wekke


Define 'normal' please . We live in 2016 and I really don't know what is normal anymore.
Joke aside - this is one of the most mysterious and the most expensive in my collection. It's made in 1989 by nobody knows who, using 3133 movement and Vostok kind of case. The case is slightly bigger than Vostok ones and the crown is not screw down. Its cool looking watch and one of my favorites.


----------



## haejuk

There were a bunch of Vostok branded Komandirskie 3133 watches that were sold as export models. The Poljot made 3133 movement (complete with Poljot crown stamp) were branded as Vostok to match the branding on the rest of the watch (maybe some kind of regulation on the market importing them). These were exported, especially to Italy, during the Perestroika years. Really wish I could find one for myself.


----------



## elsoldemayo

wekke said:


> Hallo comrad Dim,
> is this normal ?
> 'boctok' and POLJOT-crown?
> learning all the time,
> greetings,
> wekke


Polmax gives some explanation on it here, so yes, the Boctok stamp on a Poljot produced movement is fine.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Dimy said:


> More:


Omg, omg, omg, omg!


----------



## wekke

received this one from 'moscowwatch' today
prima seller, lots of info and happy to answer question

wekke


----------



## Lexman




----------



## wekke

this one came in yesterday,


----------



## fliegerchrono

A part of my 3133 collection


----------



## Jiaqi Raymond Dong

My Strela in various attires. This strap madness is real! Luckily my other two watches have 22mm lugs as well, so all of these are interchangeable.
I find 3133 to be a slightly loud movement, but I enjoy the sound when it ticks. It shows its robustness.


----------



## jovani




----------



## wekke




----------



## fetasigma

Here is mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wekke

my first, 1st generation sturmanskie


----------



## do_checkdate

My new arrival. As always, great phone quality pic.


----------



## wekke

My second , 1st generation Sturmanskie (needs new chrono-second)


----------



## wekke

one of the first 2nd generation sturmanskie, made only 1986-87, all grey dial with 31659 movement


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy

And another one of my 3133/31368. The new one is on the right, It's 2002 production, while the older one is 2001.


----------



## scufutz

Not quite an 3133 !!!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## wekke

1990 military Sturmanskie


----------



## pacifichrono

This isn't a 3133, but it is Russian and it's a fairly rare example of a Molnija from 1953:


----------



## JonS1967

pacifichrono said:


> This isn't a 3133, but it is Russian and it's a fairly rare example of a Molnija from 1953:
> 
> View attachment 9709754
> 
> 
> View attachment 9709762
> 
> 
> View attachment 9709770
> 
> 
> View attachment 9709778


Beautiful, Tom! How are you doing? I haven't seen you on here in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

pacifichrono said:


> This isn't a 3133, but it is Russian and it's a fairly rare example of a Molnija from 1953:


Truly beautiful photography (I would love to see more), but I feel obligated to point out that your watch is not original 

The movement is authentic and in stunning condition, but the case, crown, and dial did not originate at the Second Watch Factory.

Your wristwatch probably began life looking something like this:









I really hope I didn't wreck your day, but I think it's important to know when sellers are misleading us.

Still a lovely piece, and as I say, amazing photography!


----------



## pacifichrono

mroatman said:


> Truly beautiful photography (I would love to see more), but I feel obligated to point out that your watch is not original
> 
> The movement is authentic and in stunning condition, but the case, crown, and dial did not originate at the Second Watch Factory.
> 
> Your wristwatch probably began life looking something like this:
> 
> View attachment 9714298
> 
> 
> I really hope I didn't wreck your day, but I think it's important to know when sellers are misleading us.
> 
> Still a lovely piece, and as I say, amazing photography!


No, no...I knew the watch was a Franken when I bought it. I only included a photo of the front because I knew everyone would ask to see it! |>


----------



## pacifichrono

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful, Tom! How are you doing? I haven't seen you on here in a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Jon, it's good to hear from you. You're right, I haven't been around here in a while...other things going on.


----------



## JonS1967

pacifichrono said:


> Hey, Jon, it's good to hear from you. You're right, I haven't been around here in a while...other things going on.


Thanks, Tom! Good to see you (and that beautiful watch) back online. I hope life is treating you and your family well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

pacifichrono said:


> No, no...I knew the watch was a Franken when I bought it. I only included a photo of the front because I knew everyone would ask to see it! |>


Very true.

Please do show us more of your Soviet collection, if you have others. I for one would love to see more of those tasty images


----------



## Victorv

Mine


----------



## pacifichrono

mroatman said:


> Very true.
> 
> Please do show us more of your Soviet collection, if you have others. I for one would love to see more of those tasty images


Here are a few more "Soviet" photos I've taken:

















































































...and one Hamilton from the 1940s:


----------



## Luis965

Soon...


----------



## mroatman

pacifichrono said:


> Here are a few more "Soviet" photos I've taken:


Some killer pieces, and a nice eclectic mix of old, new, and old-made-new. Congratulations!


----------



## Dimy

pacifichrono said:


> Here are a few more "Soviet" photos I've taken:


stunning, simply stunning. Makes me more and more ashamed of my photos.

And another one of my collection:


----------



## davvladimir2

My watch 3133. Sturmanskie 3133 in the sale


----------



## wekke

some of them


----------



## davvladimir2

[QUOTE = Димы; 34857506] потрясающий, просто потрясающий. Делает меня все больше и больше стыдно за моих фотографий.

И еще один из моей коллекции: 
View attachment 9728602
[/ QUOTE]

Знакомые часы Дмитрий)))


----------



## Dimy

davvladimir2 said:


> Знакомые часы Дмитрий)))


 Ну да, конечно...
Приятно увидить знакомое лицо.


----------



## rMv

My Moscow Classic R7 Semyorka Beaty!

ДА!


----------



## Luis965

Here it is, arrived this morning:


----------



## SinanjuStein

My favorite picture of it, for obvious reasons.


----------



## davvladimir2

Another one of my models modification 3133, 31681 mechanism.
Individual case back, individually assembled mechanism.


----------



## medved001




----------



## medved001




----------



## Venkov

My 31659 (3133 with stop-second) by soviet colonel deputy commander of Air Forse Division.


----------



## medved001




----------



## wekke




----------



## fofofomin

Finally a member of the club!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LZG

Lovely watches everyone! High on my someday list, would love to find a working second-hand one. Then again I don't even know where to begin, I don't do watches over 40MM in size.


----------



## JohnM67

Is a Swiss brand with a 3133 allowed here?


----------



## Elmiss




----------



## Victorv

I love 3133, this is mine










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scouser

Now I just need...."the watch that shall not be named"......


----------



## ninzeo

Sminkypinky said:


> Is a Swiss brand with a 3133 allowed here?


Sure, here's mine:

Love the domed acryl



















And the other 3133 remaining in my collection (used to have a Poljot Journey, Strela International and Aviator chronographs as well):


----------



## Cyclops2016

Just got this today. 
Does anyone know, how is the internal rotating ring held in place? 
Thanks.


----------



## stevoe

Three members of the 3133 family and their Italian cousin... 😎









Have a nice weekend!
Stephan


----------



## joecool




----------



## 979greenwich




----------



## jose-CostaRica

Poljot Aviator I









Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## joecool




----------



## Bolum

Loving my recently purchased Kirova


----------



## fliegerchrono

As I could not find a reasonably priced nice Okeah I decided to mod a civilian Sturmanskie with a mint case and a good running movement with an aftermarket dial and hands just too se how it looks on my wrist! I think it's a keeper (until I find a original Okeah)


----------



## coupeborgward

fliegerchrono said:


> As I could not find a reasonably priced nice Okeah I decided to mod a civilian Sturmanskie with a mint case and a good running movement with an aftermarket dial and hands just too se how it looks on my wrist! I think it's a keeper (until I find a original Okeah)


Looks very good. love it

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree

Here are my four boys.The first one : do I get a sense that there's a blue film on the hands which should have been removed? Cosmetically they're all a bit "well worn" which I can live with. What do you think guys?









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

tikkathree said:


> Here are my four boys.The first one : do I get a sense that there's a blue film on the hands which should have been removed? Cosmetically they're all a bit "well worn" which I can live with. What do you think guys?


The OKEAH has an aftermarket/reproduction/fake/whatever-you-wanna-call-it dial and hand set. I think that's why the hands are extra blue. The rest look original to me.

Nice collection!


----------



## tikkathree

mroatman said:


> The OKEAH has an aftermarket/reproduction/fake/whatever-you-wanna-call-it dial and hand set. I think that's why the hands are extra blue. The rest look original to me.
> 
> Nice collection!


Thanks. As these are fun watches as opposed to serious collector items I can live with a bit of fakery/homagery

I ought to get them serviced & regulated.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

tikkathree said:


> As these are fun watches *as opposed to serious collector items*


Careful. Don't forget this is the Russian Watch Forum -- some may take offense to that! 😜


----------



## slls

Tikkathree has just added a serious all original Poljot traveller 3133 to his collection (Hi Peter). Glad it goes to a forum member. I noticed I only wear vintage 3133 watches. Well... and my off-topic CWC chrono.


----------



## timemd




----------



## uptempo




----------



## radarcontact

Hi,

I've just acquired this vintage Poljot 3133. Interestingly, I was expecting to see photos in the 3133 thread of the same watch. I knew there are 3133 variations, but I didn't expecting that they are so many.

It appears it a civilian version of the Shturmanskie, it has the same case as OKEAH 3133, inner rotating bezel, but it marks the minutes, not the hours as it on all specimens that I've seen. The case back is sterile with no engravings. Also I haven't seen similar baby-blue dial and these hour markers. The watch is made in USSR.

How can the year of production could be estimated? A close estimate would be fine.

The chrono function when it enabled - at certain point it stops the watch (watch is not running at all albeit it is fully wound). How easy is to remedy that? Is it fixable?

The current strap will likely be changed, I am thinking something along 'racing type/rallye') or a DiModell Chronissimo in 18mm lug with (the strap itself has a beefy and substantial look that will mitigate the 18mm thinness).

One more thing. I still didn't bought the watch. It is of a friend of mine which gave it to me to 'test' it. If the broken/inop chrono is not an issue and easily fixable I will get it as I like the watch Russian 70ies vibe!

Any insight on the above will be much appreciated!


----------



## joecool

Hey comrade radarcontact,nice 3133.
If you care to have a look at this page on Polmax3133 site you will see the same watch as yours
stating it's age as around 1992,hope this helps
Guide - Poljot cal. 3133


----------



## radarcontact

joecool said:


> Hey comrade radarcontact,nice 3133.
> If you care to have a look at this page on Polmax3133 site you will see the same watch as yours
> stating it's age as around 1992,hope this helps
> Guide - Poljot cal. 3133


Thanks Joecool for pointing out this amazing source. Polmax3133 did incredible job in collecting and compiling this information.

I've found the exact model and reference.

It appears that my specimen is prior '92, likely around the time of the collapse of the Soviet Union as the dial still indicates 'made in USSR'. When I open the case I will examine for the additional clues stated in the Polmax3133 site.


----------



## Watchmagnet

Here's today's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmagnet

Tuesday 3133









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

One of many.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Just got a new display caseback for my Aviator 1, next step will be to sandblast it 









Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

sonics said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Nice! Not sure I've seen a white version of this design before.


----------



## Watchmagnet

Friday bling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmagnet

Saturday blues...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree

mroatman said:


> Careful. Don't forget this is the Russian Watch Forum -- some may take offense to that! 


Opps! Foot in mouth moment mea culpa! Sorry guys.


----------



## tikkathree

slls said:


> Tikkathree has just added a serious all original Poljot traveller 3133 to his collection (Hi Peter). Glad it goes to a forum member. I noticed I only wear vintage 3133 watches. Well... and my off-topic CWC chrono.


Yes i have and I'm quietly surprised - and delighted - at just how much I like my new acquisition from, ahem, the Netherlands.


----------



## Pyramiden

Yeey! I am now also part of the 3133 owners club!
I can't wait for my strap to arrive so I can wear it.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Today I got up crazy and I'm thinking about selling my soviet 3133. I will send with the original Poljot bracelet. Everything works really well and it was service and cleaned last month . If anyone is interested please send a message ☺


----------



## fliegerchrono

Pyramiden said:


> Yeey! I am now also part of the 3133 owners club!
> I can't wait for my strap to arrive so I can wear it.
> 
> View attachment 11708634


Welcome to the club comrade! Enjoy in good health, won't be your last 3133!


----------



## scouser

New red chrono second & minute hands sourced for replacement....


----------



## medved001

Old watch + new strap = new watch!


----------



## scouser

Red chrono second hand sourced for replacement.....


----------



## JonS1967

CVega said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega

JonS1967 said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, one of my favorites !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Sunburst thursday!


----------



## wekke

Russia meets Japan,

my 2 hobby's,









greetings from Belgium, werner


----------



## Lexman

Poljot Luftwaffe on a Rios1931 Typhoon strap


----------



## Bolum

My Kirova 3133 with a Soviet parachute cap and goggles I bought in Saint Petersburg as a souvenir, way before I got to know about Russian watches


----------



## elerman777




----------



## elerman777

Same on shark mesh




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## koutouzoff

Hi everybody !

My last acquisition in B&W and a family picture...


----------



## scouser

Koutouzoff.......WOW, awesome collection comrade......


----------



## CHARON6789

Mine


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

koutouzoff said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> My last acquisition in B&W and a family picture...
> View attachment 12106618
> View attachment 12106626


Impressive collection!

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads

CHARON6789 said:


> Mine
> View attachment 12124546
> 
> View attachment 12124554


Very nice! What's the model name on that?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverwind2712

My first 3133!









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## CHARON6789

Wimads said:


> Very nice! What's the model name on that?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sorry for late reply.
My 3133 is one of "Air Force" series titanium chronographs. It sold in 2004.


----------



## medved001




----------



## fliegerchrono

medved001 said:


> View attachment 12334257


Blue one, love it!


----------



## mike.s

From another thread:


----------



## mike.s

Some that traveled with me for a little R&R (repair and restore):


----------



## Rush

Strela 3133 on a new Geckota vintage grand prix 20mm strap. Pretty good match I believe


----------



## Rush

A few more... because it looks awesome lol


----------



## Dimy

where in QC you live? just curious


----------



## king larry

Rush said:


> A few more... because it looks awesome lol
> 
> View attachment 12361697
> 
> View attachment 12361701


 Yes it looks awesome


----------



## Rush

king larry said:


> Yes it looks awesome


Thanks!


----------



## mroatman

Rush said:


> A few more... because it looks awesome lol


Is it just a coincidence that the running second hands is pointing straight up in every shot -- or do we have a true WIS on our hands?

Yes, it looks awesome indeed b-)


----------



## Rush

mroatman said:


> Is it just a coincidence that the running second hands is pointing straight up in every shot -- or do we have a true WIS on our hands?
> 
> Yes, it looks awesome indeed b-)


Thanks!
hahah, good eye! I didn't pay attention to the seconds hand. The power reserve was empty and the seconds hand randomly stopped at 59 secs.
I can pay attention to really small details when I take pictures, but not for those, they were quick and dirty.


----------



## BrandonH79

My 3133. I know almost nothing about it, so anyone who wants to share, please do!


----------



## mike.s

Brandon, those are Soviet 3133 Shturmanskie from the early 80s, probably in a stainless case. Nice watch, I have an identical one among others.


----------



## MattBrace

A few corrections. It's a Poljot civilian 3133 from around 1987 probably an export model. The case will certainly be chrome plated brass. It's not a Sturmanskie model.


----------



## BrandonH79

MattBrace said:


> A few corrections. It's a Poljot civilian 3133 from around 1987 probably an export model. The case will certainly be chrome plated brass. It's not a Sturmanskie model.


Thanks! I am pretty sure it is a stainless case, however. There is a lot of wear on the lugs and I don't see any of the brassing I would expect from a chrome plated model.


----------



## mike.s

MattBrace said:


> A few corrections. It's a Poljot civilian 3133 from around 1987 probably an export model. The case will certainly be chrome plated brass. It's not a Sturmanskie model.


Yeah... no, I would disagree with that. My case is definitely stainless, for example.

Brandon, is the back plain or does ti have a stamping on it?


----------



## wekke

only caseback should be stainless,
this model started about 1986 and went through till about 1992-93, so for more exact info you should be able to see the movement, it can be sovjiet (USSR) but also russian


----------



## BrandonH79

It's a plain case back. I'll post a picture of the movement later. I bought it on a whim with little research. It could very well be a franken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

Hi BrandonH79, plain caseback is correct for this type of 3133. I would be surprised if its not all original the case dial and hands look fine i'm sure the movement will also be.

Cheers


----------



## BrandonH79

MattBrace said:


> Hi BrandonH79, plain caseback is correct for this type of 3133. I would be surprised if its not all original the case dial and hands look fine i'm sure the movement will also be.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info!

I also have this 3133, which is definitely Russian and brass, but I don't know anything else. I paid hardly anything for it and the movement was recently serviced. I've thought about finding a better case and dial, since the movement is very accurate.


----------



## MattBrace

BrandonH79 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I also have this 3133, which is definitely Russian and brass, but I don't know anything else. I paid hardly anything for it and the movement was recently serviced. I've thought about finding a better case and dial, since the movement is very accurate.


The Classic case from around 92'-93'


----------



## BrandonH79

MattBrace said:


> The Classic case from around 92'-93'


The quality is horrendous! Are there any decent aftermarket 3133 cases available?


----------



## gekos

MattBrace said:


> A few corrections. It's a Poljot civilian 3133 from around 1987 probably an export model. The case will certainly be chrome plated brass. It's not a Sturmanskie model.


The case is chrome plated but not brass it is a white alloy and even when is badly worn will still show chrome like color.


----------



## MattBrace

BrandonH79 said:


> The quality is horrendous! Are there any decent aftermarket 3133 cases available?


eBay is your best bet, there's old stock cases, dials and hands usually for sale.


----------



## mike.s

Plain caseback would be correct for a chrome case. Not for stainless. Please correct me if I'm wrong here, Matt. 

OTOH, I have the same watch in stainless case with Штурманские back.


----------



## MattBrace

mike.s said:


> Plain caseback would be correct for a chrome case. Not for stainless. Please correct me if I'm wrong here, Matt.
> 
> OTOH, I have the same watch in stainless case with Штурманские back.


Yes Mike, with the exception of some very early civilian models (early 80's) the civilian 3133 would have a chrome case with a plain stainless caseback. I would say your watch has been swapped into a stainless Sturmanskie case at some point, got any pictures?

Cheers Matt


----------



## mike.s

I'll get more detailed pics at some point, have to get my GF involved, she's a pro photographer. It's entirely possible that it was swapped, but, in general, those cases have been decently robust and not many got discarded, in my experience. Unlike later 3133, like the one shown above.


----------



## mroatman

BrandonH79 said:


> Thanks! I am pretty sure it is a stainless case, however.


A picture of the reverse, including caseback, would be most informative.

My guess is the same as Matt's, that your watch is original (and thus a chromed case).


----------



## GuessWho

Just got this Shturmanskie in today, not really sure how genuine it is as I'm far from an expert on these, but it's in really good condition so I won't be giving it up anytime soon. I think it may have been one of the last models to roll out of the Poljot factory sometime in the mid 2000s (I really have no idea), if anyone knows more please share!


----------



## MattBrace

GuessWho, nice catch, its a hard one to date, the dial is closest to the final 91-92' examples but the P3133 movement stamp did not appear unit 97' if my memory is correct.
I think the Chrono sweep hand is a replacement, its similar to the much later Volmax hands. Not sure about the hour and minute hands.

Either way up Enjoy!

I used to own this example from 91' it reminds me of that.


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## slls

GuessWho said:


> Just got this Shturmanskie in today, not really sure how genuine it is as I'm far from an expert on these, but it's in really good condition so I won't be giving it up anytime soon. I think it may have been one of the last models to roll out of the Poljot factory sometime in the mid 2000s (I really have no idea), if anyone knows more please share!


Picture of the dial doesn't show the bomber logo very well, but I think this is a replica dial with a new set of hands. The logo on the back case seems to be engraved at a later point in time, thus not original.


----------



## svorkoetter

slls said:


> Picture of the dial doesn't show the bomber logo very well, but I think this is a replica dial with a new set of hands. The logo on the back case seems to be engraved at a later point in time, thus not original.


All three pictures look like they've been over sharpened, either by the camera, or by Photoshop, and I think that's what makes the engraving look too new. The dial looks good to me.


----------



## GuessWho

slls said:


> Picture of the dial doesn't show the bomber logo very well, but I think this is a replica dial with a new set of hands. The logo on the back case seems to be engraved at a later point in time, thus not original.





svorkoetter said:


> All three pictures look like they've been over sharpened, either by the camera, or by Photoshop, and I think that's what makes the engraving look too new. The dial looks good to me.


Here's a better picture of the dial and caseback:


----------



## fliegerchrono

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Pimmsley

Hi guys, 
need some advice, my Strela cosmos lab 38 just arrived and it's gorgeous... 
I love it...







two things i wish to ask the forum brains trust is; 
It's brand new and has travelled from EU to AUS but after first full wind i had to give it a gentle tap to get it going... hasnt stopped yet but thought it a bit odd as first watch i have that didnt start straight away upon winding... :-s
also the glass back has what appears to be printing on the glass... ? 
Can anyone please confirm if this is a sticker or not ? Havent seen it on any pics but cant find any sort of sticker edge ?







Thank you


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Is anyone here interested on this caseback?









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## wekke

koutouzoff said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> My last acquisition in B&W and a family picture...
> View attachment 12106618
> View attachment 12106626


Hello Komrad koutouzoff, why is index at 8 o'clock on the black sturmanskie upside down ? maybe original factory fault seems to me ?


----------



## Bolum

Here's an odd Sturmanskie in a Poljot Jetfighter SS case (Breitling crosswind/ chronomat hommage) I got today in the mail.
I believe the movement is a 31659 since it seems to have the hacking function. 
Would you guys consider this a franken watch? Also the fact that the chronograph hands are black instead of red is kind of weird but well... the price I got it for was quite ok!


----------



## medved001




----------



## kev80e

Bolum said:


> Here's an odd Sturmanskie in a Poljot Jetfighter SS case (Breitling crosswind/ chronomat hommage) I got today in the mail.
> I believe the movement is a 31659 since it seems to have the hacking function.
> Would you guys consider this a franken watch? Also the fact that the chronograph hands are black instead of red is kind of weird but well... the price I got it for was quite ok!


Franken or not it's a stunner.


----------



## mike.s

Pimmsley said:


> also the glass back has what appears to be printing on the glass... ?
> Can anyone please confirm if this is a sticker or not ? Havent seen it on any pics but cant find any sort of sticker edge ?
> View attachment 12393713


Not a sticker. it;s painted on glass, AFAIK. Same on my 3133 Strela. I'm not a fan of that treatment on the back, but, hey, glass backs for non-decorated 3133s in these models are strange to me as well.


----------



## Pimmsley

mike.s said:


> Not a sticker. it;s painted on glass, AFAIK. Same on my 3133 Strela. I'm not a fan of that treatment on the back, but, hey, glass backs for non-decorated 3133s in these models are strange to me as well.


Thank you so much...

When i contacted the seller they assured me it was removable... it is definitely not ;-)


----------



## mike.s

They were correct. Anything is removable with a big enough hammer (morbid observations after two weeks of wrenching on my race car).


----------



## slls

*** watch has gone to another collector ***

My 31659 from 4-86 all grey dial. AKA "black raven". My problem with this one is that I never wear it because I can't get used to a grey dial on my wrist.


----------



## joecool




----------



## Arvac

Great thread. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## medved001

Poljot Aviator + Di-Modell Chronissimo


----------



## Alexson

Specnaz USSR (made in Russia in 1994-1995 according to Polmax3133).
If anyone knows where this watch was produced, by which brand, it would be much appreciated.
















Does anyone know what the writing on the side of the case says?







It says "Limited Edition". Limited to how many pieces, anyone know?


----------



## coupeborgward

Here you go









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## wekke

i follow
here we go


----------



## mike.s

The side says something like "Special Forces", a unit akin to Green Berets or Navy Seals in US. 

But I believe that's also a tourist watch, to be honest.


----------



## Alexson

Latest addition.


----------



## Dimy

Another one of my 3133's. But whats on the dial?


----------



## Neruda

My guess is Junkers.


----------



## Dimy

Neruda said:


> My guess is Junkers.


Correct.


----------



## fliegerchrono

The right one is the latest addition to my collection 









Follow me on Instagram https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## WooperLooper

Sterile dial Poljot Flugkapitan recently acquired from a fellow forum member.


----------



## Luis965




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin

Alexson said:


> Latest addition.
> View attachment 12511295


Beautiful buran, I may be in the market for one right now.. Who am I kidding I am in the market for one!

Does the bezel Move?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## schnurrp

My three soviets:


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> My three soviets:


Stunning trio, and beautiful photos.

But just FYI, links are broken :/


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Stunning trio, and beautiful photos.
> 
> But just FYI, links are broken :/


Thanks for both comments, Dash. I reinstalled the links and they work for me. How about you?


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> I reinstalled the links and they work for me. How about you?


All three work perfectly now 👌


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Titan


----------



## medved001

Shturmanskie + Buran = 6266


----------



## medved001




----------



## Alexson

My new addition to the collection, Poljot Sturmanskie 31659


----------



## macedone




----------



## stevoe

A Russian Quartet...









Regards
Stephan


----------



## kev80e

stevoe said:


> A Russian Quartet...
> 
> View attachment 12815081
> 
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Like button sometimes seems inadequate. Love them Bostok.


----------



## jjohn73

medved001 said:


> Shturmanskie + Buran = 6266


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73

kev80e said:


> Like button sometimes seems inadequate. Love them Bostok.


So true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter

stevoe said:


> A Russian Quartet...
> 
> View attachment 12815081
> 
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Love the one on the bottom right!
Stefan


----------



## Alexson

Poljot International Space Station MKC 2001.


----------



## odjinud

A guy I know is selling his sturmanskie (c.215 EUR), I'm thinking of buying it. But I haven't seen this model yet... have you? What do you think?


----------



## medved001




----------



## Disguise

Just got this in, replaced the dirty bracelet for this leather strap though









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

Just arrived. A real beauty.


----------



## mroatman

Disguise said:


> Just got this in, replaced the dirty bracelet for this leather strap though


Hmmm....that one looks familiar 🧐

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nice-dial-3133-a-4598631.html


----------



## soymicmic

Just... Okeah









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

mroatman said:


> Hmmm....that one looks familiar 類
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nice-dial-3133-a-4598631.html


Hah, yeah, to a tee!


----------



## macedone

macedone said:


> View attachment 12814051
> View attachment 12814053
> View attachment 12814057
> View attachment 12814059
> View attachment 12814061
> View attachment 12814067


Each one of these three is on sale. They are brand new - although produced in 2007 - and none of them has ever been put on anyone's wrist (mine neither). All come in their original boxes and with instructions manual. However, the Buran comes with a minor flaw: its chrono hand does sometimes sort of jumps 2-3 seconds backwards when the chrono button is pressed, and this happens only when the watch is not levelled (horizontal); then it starts measuring the time accurately. I never attempted to solve the problem because I simply don't wear it - it's part of my collection which rarely sees the light of day. If interested PM me so I can send you detailed photos and prices - aren't cheap .


----------



## Disguise

A bit more dressy, this one









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

Got this today -it's in fabulous condition and all working properly







The 'blemish' at five is a reflection of my hand holding the camera!


----------



## lollo1979

My last addition :-!


----------



## stevoe

No. 8...









Regards
Stephan


----------



## wekke

for sale soon


----------



## wekke

some more pictures


----------



## wekke




----------



## lollo1979

Last sunday purchase at street market. Not a real russian watch... but I think it was a nice catch


----------



## kinaed

3133's & 31659:






















-k


----------



## stevoe

lollo1979 said:


> Last sunday purchase at street market. Not a real russian watch...


Italorussian... ;-)

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

lollo1979 said:


> My last addition :-!
> 
> View attachment 13023955
> 
> 
> View attachment 13023959


What colour are the hands?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

NuttySlack said:


> What colour are the hands?


Hope I'm not confusing you, but they should be blued for that military model. Civilian models were different.


----------



## Heinrich Faust




----------



## KoperViking

The titan Poljot Sturmanskie SS-18 3133 is one of my top favorites. It gives a lot of feedback in real life too..  
I also love the nice details in my Poljot 3133 Admiral.

Then I must mention that "Polmax3133" has been a inspiration about these watches, so thanks Sir!


----------



## svorkoetter

Recently purchased from another f10 member. Smaller and better fitting than your typical modern 3133 chrono.


----------



## NuttySlack

Just aquired this Buran today; Super accurate it is, too!


----------



## 24h

NuttySlack said:


> Just aquired this Buran today; Super accurate it is, too!
> View attachment 13216309


Nice! Next watch on my list is a stainless steel Buran 3133 :-!


----------



## kinaed

Not vintage, but not bad either:















-k


----------



## NuttySlack

> Next watch on my list is a stainless steel Buran 3133


Yep - A stainless steel one is on my list, too! Thsi one was a bit of a bargain, though.


----------



## 1afc

aviator3133 said:


> Here's my 4x 3133's
> 
> View attachment 515941
> 
> View attachment 515942
> 
> View attachment 515943
> 
> View attachment 515944
> 
> 
> I also have some 3133 variants the Gagarin 31678 and Strela 31681.


Really old thread but HOW COOL ARE THOSE PUSHERS!!


----------



## miquel99

Thats mine. A civilian 3133


----------



## Eggsy

Poljot Aviator on Fortis strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waspy

Poljot Klassic


----------



## stevoe

With a little help from my watchmaker, my own frankenwatch...
















Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## medved001




----------



## 24h

My two Poljot Buran 3133s together. The stainless steel version has a signed Poljot crown, something I managed to overlook! :-!


----------



## Kanat2004

The best.


----------



## Dimy




----------



## Eggsy

My third 3133. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## scouser

Heres mine.....


----------



## scouser

double post....


----------



## Eggsy

Group shot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

My little herd


----------



## RedFroggy

Sorry double post


----------



## RedFroggy

And the «auxiliaries» non-Sturmanskies 3133 as well ...
View attachment 13756231


----------



## Banzai




----------



## Banzai

any thoughts on the movement, the best and brightest? does anything transpire at all?


----------



## Solotov

Does anyone make a display caseback that would fit onto a 3133 Sturmanskie? I've got one coming in the mail today and I wouldn't mind showing off the movement.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Check morozow on ebay


----------



## Solotov

Double post*


----------



## Solotov

Had a mini panic attack, watch was delivered, but between noon and 6pm when i got home it blew about 100 yards away and was lost for a couple days. Damn near gave up home when i stumbled upon the package in a bush! But it made it alive and unharmed.










elsoldemayo said:


> Check morozow on ebay


Got it, thanks!


----------



## frenchtreasure

Here's my 3133:


----------



## joecool

Solotov said:


> Had a mini panic attack, watch was delivered, but between noon and 6pm when i got home it blew about 100 yards away and was lost for a couple days. Damn near gave up home when i stumbled upon the package in a bush! But it made it alive and unharmed.
> 
> View attachment 13796997
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks!


Where you stay man.....Chicago?


----------



## Solotov

joecool said:


> Where you stay man.....Chicago?


West by God Virginia, get some wind here up on them mountains:-d


----------



## juventus

I have the same


----------



## Solotov

juventus said:


> I have the same


Lookin good there man!

Side question, does anyone have a reference for a good US-based watchmaker who will work on these? I've been eyeballing a few non-functional and mostly-functional versions to be repaired later.:think:


----------



## bpmurray

Solotov said:


> Lookin good there man!
> 
> Side question, does anyone have a reference for a good US-based watchmaker who will work on these? I've been eyeballing a few non-functional and mostly-functional versions to be repaired later.:think:


There are a few that will do it, but there is a scarcity of parts should anything need to be replaced, prices are high, and be prepared to be condescended to. If you are looking but haven't bought it yet, my suggestion is to have the seller send it directly to a watchmaker in Europe, likely in Russia or Ukraine. There are a few that can be found on eBay or even post regularly on this forum, such as Constantine ([email protected]) -- just as a disclaimer, I have purchased a watch from him, and have been extremely happy with it but YMMV.

Good luck!


----------



## Uros TSI

Current '33s.

Would love to find one 'panda' dial Buran for my collection.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

bpmurray said:


> There are a few that will do it, but there is a scarcity of parts should anything need to be replaced, prices are high, and be prepared to be condescended to. If you are looking but haven't bought it yet, my suggestion is to have the seller send it directly to a watchmaker in Europe, likely in Russia or Ukraine. There are a few that can be found on eBay or even post regularly on this forum, such as Constantine ([email protected]) -- just as a disclaimer, I have purchased a watch from him, and have been extremely happy with it but YMMV.
> 
> Good luck!


I mailed Constantine about a 3133 repair - he declined saying he had no spare parts in stock...

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

NuttySlack said:


> bpmurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few that will do it, but there is a scarcity of parts should anything need to be replaced, prices are high, and be prepared to be condescended to. If you are looking but haven't bought it yet, my suggestion is to have the seller send it directly to a watchmaker in Europe, likely in Russia or Ukraine. There are a few that can be found on eBay or even post regularly on this forum, such as Constantine ([email protected]) -- just as a disclaimer, I have purchased a watch from him, and have been extremely happy with it but YMMV.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I mailed Constantine about a 3133 repair - he declined saying he had no spare parts in stock...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What's the issue with your 3133?

Cheers...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Comrades! I visited the "RikkeTik" watchfair (and a really large one, lotsa international visitors and sellers) here in The Netherlands today, I only saw one Sturmanskie, and I bought it directly ......why?
Just look!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Sooo kitch ... Sooo nice ...
Amazing find ... Well done !


----------



## Uros TSI

What is the average power reserve on a well maintained 3133?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Uros TSI said:


> What is the average power reserve on a well maintained 3133?


I had a mid-1990s 3133 that lasted for 65.5 hours and it was in need of a service at the time of testing!
My more modern 3133 from the early 2000s runs for around 63 hours.

Here's some info from Chascomm on one of my posts from a while back:


Chascomm said:


> According to my local watchmaker, there have been two lengths of mainspring used in the 3133; one of ~48 hours and another of ~65 hours.


----------



## Uros TSI

Thank you. I'm getting 60 and 60.5hrs from my two, no stopwatch. Does that mean I should get them serviced? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle

Sturmanskie from 80s


----------



## fliegerchrono

All mine, ah well except the stainless air force one which I sold today! 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

fliegerchrono said:


> All mine, ah well except the stainless air force one which I sold today!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


That's a good looking collection you've got there man

Has anyone experimented with a fitted end link bracelet for one of those guys?


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## Solotov

Display caseback came in the mail last night! Wouldnt normally feel great about modding a watch like this guy, but as the original caseback was just blank steel, ill let it go. 

Another 3133 on the way too, temptation was too great


----------



## Vost

Very nice looking 3133.:-!


----------



## JonS1967

Solotov said:


> Display caseback came in the mail last night! Wouldnt normally feel great about modding a watch like this guy, but as the original caseback was just blank steel, ill let it go.
> 
> Another 3133 on the way too, temptation was too great


I wouldn't feel bad at all about switching the case back. Easy enough to put back to stock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## Solotov

Has anyone found a good bracelet combo for their civil sturmanskies? I'm not all that concerned with being period correct if it looks good together.


----------



## RedFroggy

View attachment 13904155


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Okean


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## bradurani

Poljot Okean


----------



## crimper2000

Sapphire Strela 38mm. Petrol dial, 20mm lugs, 5atm.


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## jimzilla

Here is mine fellers!


----------



## Banzai

is polmax3133 not posting anymore?


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Poljot Crown 3133









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## 5277




----------



## stevarad

s3133 said:


> is polmax3133 not posting anymore?


I am also curious...Is he ok? Does anybody know something?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Eggsy

Can my Sturmanskie 31659 be included here or do we need to start a "show your 31659" thread?










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## RedFroggy

My beloved Okeah


----------



## antilucem

s3133 said:


> is polmax3133 not posting anymore?


NO


----------



## Banzai

His website is still up though Polmax3133


----------



## Banzai

45 mm strela


----------



## Luis965

All together now:
















[/url]



[url=https://postimg.cc/7GnXFJZp]


----------



## stevarad

beautiful

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Luis965

stevarad said:


> beautiful
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Thanks. Only a Stainless Steel 31659 is missing. I bought one, but the seller sent the "wrong" one!!!


----------



## Eggsy

Luis965 said:


> All together now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://postimg.cc/7GnXFJZp]


What a great collection

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## RedFroggy

"Gagarin 40th anniversary commemorative" Sturmanskie


----------



## bultacolobito

Hello comrades not being too much active in this forum , although I'm a current reader of it.

Here I attach my whole 3133 watches, hope you like them.

Poljot Sturmanskie military:










Black Poljot Sturmanskie civil:










Grey PojotSturmanskie civil:



Late Sturmanskie Italian Market.










Boctok Komandirskie 3133:










Buran 3133:










Poljot President 3133: ( a present from Russian costumers)










Thanks for watching.


----------



## 24h

bultacolobito said:


> Hello comrades not being too much active in this forum , although I'm an current reader of it.
> 
> Here I attach my whole 3133 watches, hope you like them.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Very nice collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bultacolobito

Thanks, you are welcome 24h, a pleasure.



24h said:


> Very nice collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedFroggy

My civi black dial


----------



## RedFroggy

sry double post


----------



## MattBrace

RedFroggy said:


> My civi black dial
> 
> View attachment 14355941


Quite simply a classical beauty.

Cheers...


----------



## joecool

And a movement pic I took earlier


----------



## MattBrace

joecool said:


> View attachment 14357589
> 
> 
> And a movement pic I took earlier
> View attachment 14357601


Nice to see an early Latin Sans-Serif font dial, Stunning!


----------



## joecool

MattBrace said:


> Nice to see an early Latin Sans-Serif font dial, Stunning!


Yes Matt,the thing I like about the pressed,rather than cut subdials on this early iteration is their slightly domed appearance ....shame the dial shows a bit of corrosion,but then again it adds character


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## jovani




----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## haha

It took me nearly 650 watches, but i finally got a 3133.

Not my first choice, not even soviet, but i like it. 
Size is reasonnable though it makes it seem thicker...


----------



## stevarad

haha said:


> It took me nearly 650 watches, but i finally got a 3133.
> 
> Not my first choice, not even soviet, but i like it.
> Size is reasonnable though it makes it seem thicker...
> 
> View attachment 14567443


Wonderful examole. Have the same.

You have 650 watches?



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

The most impressive point is not so much the 650 watches than the width of this wrist! Such a watch on my own wrist would look like a wall clock. Need to remember, never, never engage in arm wrestling with haha...


----------



## haha

thewatchadude said:


> The most impressive point is not so much the 650 watches than the width of this wrist! Such a watch on my own wrist would look like a wall clock. Need to remember, never, never engage in arm wrestling with haha...


Hehe, it's true i kind of feel like a bear, but more in mind than body.
But this watch is actually smaller than any of your 100 amphibians : 38mm ;-)


----------



## 979greenwich

I love this watch.


----------



## stevarad

Poljot titanic,mechanical chronograph 3133 movement. All in titanium.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> Poljot titanic,mechanical chronograph 3133 movement. All in titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I like the nemoesque case,nice find mate!
I especially like the "water resistant" lettering on the back


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> I like the nemoesque case,nice find mate!
> I especially like the "water resistant" lettering on the back


Yes, WR is such irony )))
Someone at Poljot had real sence for humor..
Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> Poljot titanic,mechanical chronograph 3133 movement. All in titanium.


I'm amazed that nearly everyday you show us another 3133, I'm just in awe 
How many do you have; 365+ ?
Was it still Poljot who made these commemorative watches, or are these from the MakTime period or are these Juri Levenberg?


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> I'm amazed that nearly everyday you show us another 3133, I'm just in awe
> How many do you have; 365+ ?
> Was it still Poljot who made these commemorative watches, or are these from the MakTime period or are these Juri Levenberg?


This one is pure poljot. They had wonderful edition "Titanic" which included 3133 and 2612 alarm watches. They are very rare. Whenever you find them, buy them if you can.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> This one is pure poljot. They had wonderful edition "Titaniц" which included 3133 and 2612 alarm watches. They are very rare. Whenever you find them, buy them if you can.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks for the info :-! ....... the problems sits in those last 3 words :roll:


----------



## stevarad

Let's do some uploads..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

One of my favorite poljot design's









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Fantastic blue silver gold combo...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

poljot albatros blue









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot albatros black..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot titanic









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot strela 3133









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot intenternational in basilika case









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133 basilika silver









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> Poljot 3133 basilika silver


I have to see your full collection one day !


----------



## stevarad

poljot classica.Ussr time...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...enough for today....

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> I have to see your full collection one day !


Of course. You are welcome...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> ...enough for today....
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Ooh; I thought for a moment that we were in for a treat and that you were going to fill up this thread ...... :roll:

Never mind, give it to us piece by piece, maintaining the excitement & thrill :-d


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> Ooh; I thought for a moment that we were in for a treat and that you were going to fill up this thread ...... :roll:
> 
> Never mind, give it to us piece by piece, maintaining the excitement & thrill :-d


)))) I will fill it ))))

But no more sugar for today!


----------



## RedFroggy

90's Sturmanskie


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> 90's Sturmanskie
> 
> View attachment 14595787
> 
> View attachment 14595791


Niceeeee...sky blue one..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JonS1967

Wow! Impressive collection, stevarad! Very impressive!!

I'm thinking about selling these two 3133s to fund other purchases. PM me if you're interested.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Few more uploads...

This is Poljot crown, one of the most impressive poljot designs.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This blue and this gold ate amazing together..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Volmax aviator with poljot 31681 movement...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Another poljot classica. This one from russian period..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

One of my favorite. I call it poljot lemonade...So bright and positive.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Well, enough sugar for today...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## medved001




----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Comrades I made another blind purchase on e bay today seller sent an offer of £138 seems good value to me providing its working so did not resist giving myself an early Christmas present very early


----------



## RedFroggy

Late Soviet period Sturmanskie 3133









At least according to Polmax site who lists a very similar specimen in his 1990-91 late Soviet area Section down to the same mix of off-white dial lume & green hands and use of «sport» bezel . 
I do like the look of it a lot but Also do wonder about the hands on the sub-dial ?


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> At least according to Polmax site who lists a very similar specimen in his 1990-91 late Soviet area Section down to the same mix of off-white dial lume & green hands and use of «sport» bezel .
> I do like the look of it a lot but Also do wonder about the hands on the sub-dial ?


I do have the 3133 USSR "Sport", featured on the Polmax3133 site 1992-1H. That one has the shorter version (very hard to obtain !) sub-dial hands and identical hour/minute, chrono seconds-recorder hands and sport-bezel. It seems to me that your sub-dial hands are a mismatch with the sub-dials, therefor could your 3133 be a re-dialed "Sport" ? :think:


----------



## MattBrace

A completely legitimate combo, my example has the same sub dial hands. Most are found on the German market.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nos-sturmanskie-3133-chrono-37164.html

Cheers...


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks very much to both of you EndeavourDK & Matt for your valuable input into my chrono, answering my question & enabling me to learn more about it . I am very grateful.

Further to the post quoted by Matt, mine appears to be NOS identical to Mark_wl's Polish sourced specimen shown. 
Mine came from Germany & had an OTK tag also.









My understanding is that OTK stands for Отдел Технического Контроля (Department of Technical Control). 
Excuse my ignorance but is OTK a Poljot Factory quality control or a military quality control confirming that the watch is deemed acceptable for service ? (incidently, the marking OTK also exists for Czechoslovakian military equipment).

In any case, I am most pleased with this atypical but most interesting Sturmanskie 3133 variation !


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks very much to both of you EndeavourDK & Matt for your valuable input into my chrono, answering my question & enabling me to learn more about it . I am very grateful.
> 
> Further to the post quoted by Matt, mine appears to be NOS identical to Mark_wl's Polish sourced specimen shown.
> Mine came from Germany & had an OTK tag also.
> 
> View attachment 14615689
> 
> 
> My understanding is that OTK stands for Отдел Технического Контроля (Department of Technical Control).
> Excuse my ignorance but is OTK a Poljot Factory quality control or a military quality control confirming that the watch is deemed acceptable for service ? (incidently, the marking OTK also exists for Czechoslovakian military equipment).
> 
> In any case, I am most pleased with this atypical but most interesting Sturmanskie 3133 variation !


Each factory had an OTK Department. Nothing special. OTK would briefly inspect every product before it would be released for distribution and additionally it was sampling products and checking them in depth to determine if there are hidden defects (materials and the manufacturing process and equipment change constantly so additional checks are needed to maintain quality). So every passport for every watch, tv, refrigerator, etc would have an OTK stamp. Means the product was working and as per standards.


----------



## EndeavourDK

One never stops learning :-! The watch in MattBrace link for €125 !! ........ I'm clearly very late to the party :roll:


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks VM Odessa for this info . 
The Soviet OTK is therefore certifying the product before it leaves the factory's door ? 
It is in that way very different from the ČSLA OTK inspector that approves the product so the Armed Forces can press it in service . 
Who would have performed that function for military procurement in the CCCP ? 
A different OTK inspector employed by the Armed Forces with a special number the way the Waffenamt WaA functioned in Germany ?



Odessa200 said:


> Each factory had an OTK Department. Nothing special. OTK would briefly inspect every product before it would be released for distribution and additionally it was sampling products and checking them in depth to determine if there are hidden defects (materials and the manufacturing process and equipment change constantly so additional checks are needed to maintain quality). So every passport for every watch, tv, refrigerator, etc would have an OTK stamp. Means the product was working and as per standards.


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks VM Odessa fir this info . The Soviet OTK is therefore certifying the product before it leaves the factory's door ?
> Therefore it is different from the ČSLA OTK inspector that approves the product so the Armed Forces can press it in service .
> 
> 
> 
> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each factory had an OTK Department. Nothing special. OTK would briefly inspect every product before it would be released for distribution and additionally it was sampling products and checking them in depth to determine if there are hidden defects (materials and the manufacturing process and equipment change constantly so additional checks are needed to maintain quality). So every passport for every watch, tv, refrigerator, etc would have an OTK stamp. Means the product was working and as per standards.
Click to expand...

That is correct

https://translate.googleusercontent...700283&usg=ALkJrhjL94uR44wTbOQHuRRC1auvGyAXsg


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## mibby

Just arrived:










One of the last 38 mm / 3133 versions.


----------



## louis

One of my favorite watches :


----------



## mitadoc

8 years after creating this thread and after thousands of pictures and likes, it is time to show something mine again.


----------



## RedFroggy

thanks for starting the thread , it is a pleasure to look at it . 
and what a splendid 3133 you are now showing us !!



mitadoc said:


> 8 years after creating this thread ...it is time to show something mine again.


----------



## stevarad

Italian Pryngeps with 3133 movement. Breitling chronomat for poor man...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133 Columbus. Legendary design.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot black/ gold 3133. Classical design from 90s...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

German Junkers with poljot 3133 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Golden one....









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot buran 3133, golden variation.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

enough sugar for today....

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> enough sugar for today....
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Indeed, I'm having my sugar high, insulin pumping bordering diabetics type 2 :-d


----------



## RedFroggy

Uber nice ... I think time to hate you comrad stevarad 



stevarad said:


> German Junkers with poljot 3133 movement


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> Uber nice ... I think time to hate you comrad stevarad


I can't stand that guy too ....... :-d


----------



## Kamburov

This is a rare place where you can honestly hate someone in a nice, friendly, respectable and positive way


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kamburov said:


> This is a rare place where you can honestly hate someone in a nice, friendly, respectable and positive way


What about this one ....... just bought for €96 !!

You still "love" me ? :-d


----------



## Kamburov

EndeavourDK said:


> What about this one ....... just bought for €96 !!
> 
> You still "love" me ? :-d


Nah, man, I hate you and I'm so jealous right now 
This must be the best 3133 catch I ever witnessed on the forum. Cograts!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kamburov said:


> Nah, man, I hate you and I'm so jealous right now
> This must be the best 3133 catch I ever witnessed on the forum. Cograts!


I'm still in shock myself ! :-d Didn't know how fast to press the "Buy it now" button ;-)


----------



## 24h

EndeavourDK said:


> I'm still in shock myself ! :-d Didn't know how fast to press the "Buy it now" button ;-)


I'm jealous ;-)
Good find!


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> Uber nice ... I think time to hate you comrad stevarad


Yessss...Do you feel it? Embrace it, give me your hate and come to the dark side with me, young Watchwalker...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Kamburov said:


> This is a rare place where you can honestly hate someone in a nice, friendly, respectable and positive way


Yes, and that is fantastic..Even you can love them while you hate them ))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> What about this one ....... just bought for €96 !!
> 
> You still "love" me ? :-d


Wow for watch and price!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

This is the best Buran model IMHO. Got one like this as well and quite happy.


----------



## 24h

Odessa200 said:


> This is the best Buran model IMHO. Got one like this as well and quite happy.


In my opinion this one is the best:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSBVwH2AviW/
 ;-)
Regardless, all variations are super cool! Are you going to service the movement Endeavour?


----------



## 979greenwich

Nice catch. I got mine for 100 €. Although, the crown and pushers are not in perfect condition...


----------



## EndeavourDK

24h said:


> In my opinion this one is the best:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSBVwH2AviW/
> ;-)
> Regardless, all variations are super cool! Are you going to service the movement Endeavour?


Yes, I'll service the movement. In principle, every watch which I buy with a unknown (service) history gets torn apart and serviced. According to the sellers information the chrono seconds recorder hand doesn't reset properly via the reset-pusher and the watch seems to stops once in a while .... both can't be that hard to sort out ;-)

Anyway, this Buran is a nice addition to my "MIR" :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

979greenwich said:


> Nice catch. I got mine for 100 €. Although, the crown and pushers are not in perfect condition...


Still a very good price ....... it seems to me that these 3133 prices are rising fast, for parts (if you can get them at all !) and the whole watch ...

Last week I asked eBay "Sonnenflasche", since they offer 3133 repair & full services, for a new date-change part, but their reply was that they themselves had to refer to cannibalism .... so the 3133 (parts)selves are getting pretty empty.


----------



## 979greenwich

It's not just 3133 prices that are rising. Every day we have a new afficionado for russian watches, and the pool is getting smaller. This week i saw a nice Okeah bid up to almost 600 $, and a NOS 119 Amphibia went for almost 400. Don't get me started on the NVCH-30.


----------



## Odessa200

24h said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best Buran model IMHO. Got one like this as well and quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this one is the best:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSBVwH2AviW/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, all variations are super cool! Are you going to service the movement Endeavour?
Click to expand...

What is the difference besides red mark on the bezel and the 'made in ussr'? Mine is 'made in ussr' with the red mark but it looks quite close this one 'made in russia'. No?


----------



## 24h

Odessa200 said:


> What is the difference besides red mark on the bezel and the 'made in ussr'? Mine is 'made in ussr' with the red mark but it looks quite close this one 'made in russia'. No?


Yes they are both very similar. Just those subtle differences are what makes it my favorite version, but I do like all of them!
I _think_ some of them had a two-piece screw on caseback and I also like the color of the green paint on the dial. The lume on my stainless steel version doesn't have the same appeal.


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## fliegerchrono

View attachment 14648013

View attachment 14648015

Comrades, this one's coming up for sale, sadly, but bigger watch goals to be reached!


----------



## Odessa200

This is mine. Got it from fliegerchrono


----------



## EndeavourDK

Currently I'm searching for- & downloading Poljot-catalogues. "Stable" internet sources seem to suddenly disappear; hence for future reference I'm downloading them all. 
Perhaps known already to everybody who is into 3133's; but I stumbled over a for me interesting 199x catalogue which I hadn't seen before:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B889JfohTE3NdGdySTlLaXdkQzQ/view

Needless to say, I'm  all over it :-d


----------



## 24h

EndeavourDK said:


> Currently I'm searching for & downloading Poljot catalogues. "Stable" internet sources seem to suddenly disappear; hence for future reference I'm downloading them all.
> Perhaps known already to everybody who is into 3133's; but I stumbled over a for me interesting 199x catalogue which I hadn't seen before:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B889JfohTE3NdGdySTlLaXdkQzQ/view
> 
> Needless to say, I'm  all over it :-d


Have you seen the 1997-1988 Poljot International catalog? That blue 3133 b-) b-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

24h said:


> Have you seen the 1997-1988 Poljot International catalog? That blue 3133 b-) b-)


There are many very nice ones and I can certainly see why you like that one too ! My taste is a bit more towards the utilitarian (look) watches, but if good offers do present themselves it is hard to resist the more dress watches ;-)

BTW, I hadn't seen this small USSR 4-page (?) (printed in Singapore) catalogue before either;


----------



## elsoldemayo

EndeavourDK said:


> Currently I'm searching for & downloading Poljot catalogues. "Stable" internet sources seem to suddenly disappear; hence for future reference I'm downloading them all.
> Perhaps known already to everybody who is into 3133's; but I stumbled over a for me interesting 199x catalogue which I hadn't seen before:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B889JfohTE3NdGdySTlLaXdkQzQ/view
> 
> Needless to say, I'm  all over it :-d


I've been doing the same for any catalogs shared for a while now. Never seen this one before so thank you.


----------



## RedFroggy

More Buran 3133 ;-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> More Buran 3133 ;-)


Do these Burans actually have flat crystals or are they slightly domed?
Made out of Mineral glass? 
Reason for asking is that it seems that your left Buran has some scratches on the crystal.. ?


----------



## RedFroggy

Both have Flat plexi and yes it is scratched ;-)
What about yours ? Plexi as well or mineral glass ? The bezel on mine are purely decorative & do not rotate .



EndeavourDK said:


> Do these Burans actually have flat crystals or are they slightly domed?
> Made out of Mineral glass? Reason for asking is that it seems that your left Buran has some scratches on the crystal.. ?


----------



## medved001

24h said:


> In my opinion this one is the best:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSBVwH2AviW/
> ;-)
> Regardless, all variations are super cool! Are you going to service the movement Endeavour?


Thank you bro


----------



## medved001

One more


----------



## 24h

medved001 said:


> One more


Perfect watch, and in great condition :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> Both have Flat plexi and yes it is scratched ;-)
> What about yours ? Plexi as well or mineral glass ? The bezel on mine are purely decorative & do not rotate .


Okay, plexi .... :think: Didn't expect that answer .... I would have thought mineral glass as a minimum.
So, basically you can polish the scratches out ?

My BB (Bargain Buran ) just went on the post from Germany, so I've to wait till somewhere next week before I can see/tell.
If it would have been mineral glass, I was was contemplating to change the crystal out for sapphire, like what I've done with the "MIR". I'm very happy with that change as sapphire looks so much more clear & transparent, next to all the other benefits.
If it is indeed plexi, that trick may not work ....... :-(


----------



## RedFroggy

I guess so ... ;-) 
you will see when your BB lands in the Kingdom DK but plexi is not that rotten & goes ok with the overall watch. I quite like the Buran the way it is but you might have a point & different crystal might improve the way it looks .



EndeavourDK said:


> Okay, plexi .... :think: Didn't expect that answer .... I would have thought mineral glass as a minimum. So, basically you can polish the scratches out ?


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017, labelled Sekonda
















I dont understand why Gubarev would have been wearing a Sekonda watch ?








Ups... wrong section ~ reposted in Strela Section


----------



## fliegerchrono

oops


----------



## fliegerchrono

A bit of a heads up to all F10 comrades these three babies from my collection are in the sales part!
Interested? Don't be shy to DM me.
1993 All Grey Sturmanskie
View attachment 14658441

1h 1992 Sturmanskie Radiation Resistant
View attachment 14658453

1981 OKEAH
View attachment 14658467


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> I guess so ... ;-)
> you will see when your BB lands in the Kingdom DK but plexi is not that rotten & goes ok with the overall watch. I quite like the Buran the way it is but you might have a point & different crystal might improve the way it looks .


Got my Buran in and it's already fully stripped and in the cleaning fluid 
The movement has never had a service and of course the chrono seconds recording hand had to strip off its bushing :-( The bushing sat so tight, that I had to lift (with hand-lifters) the chrono seconds recording wheel from the back to strip the bushing against the cannon-pinion off. Never seen a hand/bushing that tight before. Luckily the bushing could be saved, so another candidate for the Loctite experiment .......

Surprise, Surprise; ...... the crystal is a 31.1mm x 1.1mm flat *mineral* glass. Pressed it out and ordered from CousinsUK a 31.1mm x 1mm sapphire crystal, re-using the old crystal gasket.


----------



## RedFroggy

Congrats and looking forward seeing the end-result !!



EndeavourDK said:


> Got my Buran in ...Surprise, Surprise; ...... the crystal is a 31.1mm x 1.1mm flat *mineral* glass. Pressed it out and ordered from CousinsUK a 31.1mm x 1mm sapphire crystal, re-using the old crystal gasket.


----------



## stevarad

I think that our friend EndeavourDK has serioouuuuuuus 3133 fever.

It is chronic illness, I am afraid. 

No one knows cure.




Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> I think that our friend EndeavourDK has serioouuuuuuus 3133 fever.
> 
> It is chronic illness, I am afraid.
> 
> No one knows cure.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I guess it's like with some bacteria we host all the time, when the immune system gets low they pop-up. A seriooouuuuus and chronic lack of money seems to keep them in check ('ish) ... :-d


----------



## Chronocase

Lovely watch but does the bezel rattles as you shake your wrist.
I had one but the bezel rattled and put me off wearing it.


----------



## stevarad

Chronocase said:


> Lovely watch but does the bezel rattles as you shake your wrist.
> I had one but the bezel rattled and put me off wearing it.


What watch?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 31659 light Blue dial









Grey vs Blue


----------



## philippeF




----------



## thewatchadude

RedFroggy said:


> Sturmanskie 31659 light Blue dial
> 
> View attachment 14662755
> 
> 
> Grey vs Blue
> View attachment 14662773


I love the photo of the pair!

The case of the blue one seems not to be brushed, right? I never noticed such a case--is this common or specific to that model?


----------



## EndeavourDK

Photoshop ??

No, it's a picture before returning my friends Ruslan Antonov, brotherly together with mine :-d


----------



## philippeF

vintage штурманские


----------



## RedFroggy

It is but barely visible



thewatchadude said:


> The case of the blue one seems not to be brushed, right?


----------



## RedFroggy

Very nice ... a Sturm with a lot of personality !



philippeF said:


> vintage штурманские


----------



## jimzilla

Evening comrades. I have one of the re issue OKEAN 3133 coming in from Germany and have a couple of questions.
How long from Germany to USA via DHL?
I would like to know if case backs are offered for this watch in steel and glass back that have all Russian text instead of the import style ones that are in English and Russian.
I am not very knowledgeable on thees and your opinions would be appreciated, thanks guy's, James.

https://www.poljot24.de/en/uhrtypen/chronographen/poljot-okean.html


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> Evening comrades. I have one of the re issue OKEAN 3133 coming in from Germany and have a couple of questions.
> How long from Germany to USA via DHL?
> I would like to know if case backs are offered for this watch in steel and glass back that have all Russian text instead of the import style ones that are in English and Russian.
> I am not very knowledgeable on thees and your opinions would be appreciated, thanks guy's, James.
> 
> https://www.poljot24.de/en/uhrtypen/chronographen/poljot-okean.html


If I remember correctly, I think it took 3 or 4 days to get my watch from Poljot24.


----------



## jimzilla

Hi 24h, it's been awhile comrade, i hope you do well.
That would be great, it beats waiting to get a shipment from Ukraine.
Do you know of any substitute case backs for the Okeans?
Thanks 24h take care.


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> Hi 24h, it's been awhile comrade, i hope you do well.
> That would be great, it beats waiting to get a shipment from Ukraine.
> Do you know of any substitute case backs for the Okeans?
> Thanks 24h take care.


I have no idea if these fit, so you may have to do your own research:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Bott...ograph-Okean-Sturmanskie-Kapitan/333373580615
https://www.poljot24.de/en/glasbottom-polished-stainless-steel-mounting.html


----------



## philippeF

space 3133 cyrillic poljot..


----------



## RedFroggy

Old "salty" Civi silver cyrillic script dial 3133








I love that faded pink numbers bezel ;-)








Hours & Minutes Hands have been replaced which I can live with,
But I defo need to replace the "red carrot" to match the orange central seconds.


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## jimzilla

Good evening comrades. I was watching the news this evening and eating one of my favorite foods ......... a peanut butter and radium sandwich .... MMmmmm delicious! :-!
When all of a sudden I heard a knock on the door? I looked out no one was there? I looked down and saw a box with the DHL logo on it.
My Okeah Reissue from Poljot24 had arrived, in 3 days from Germany to Florida.
Check out the Pictures


----------



## jimzilla

As I am posting this I am eating the German pretzel like things, sweet and tasty more like a cookie!
The watch comes with a couple of extra bands but are not Poljot bands and the SS back as well.


----------



## jimzilla

.


----------



## jimzilla

I am curious as to why I did not get the original box and paperwork? They do come with one from Poljot, yes?
I will say that Poljot24 is top notch, It has been a pleasure doing business with him.


----------



## 24h

It looks nice with the glass caseback!
I also did not get an original box and papers with my Buran from Poljot24...I'm assuming that is common with his stock.

P.S. Do not get carried away and attempt to eat the packing _peanuts_ :-d


----------



## jimzilla

24h said:


> It looks nice with the glass caseback!
> I also did not get an original box and papers with my Buran from Poljot24...I'm assuming that is common with his stock.
> 
> P.S. Do not get carried away and attempt to eat the packing _peanuts_ :-d


Actually I did eat some I think it gave me the trotts. ;-)


----------



## Eggsy

Sturmanskie 31659

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## jimzilla

I had another one show up when I got home today. This one is a real "Cream Puff!"
This is one of the nicest ones I own, the papers are not correct :-(
Can someone tell me if the box is correct, it is unbranded. thanks


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> I had another one show up when I got home today. This one is a real "Cream Puff!"
> This is one of the nicest ones I own, the papers are not correct :-(
> Can someone tell me if the box is correct, it is unbranded. thanks


Box is not poljot box, but the watch itself...looks fantastic!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

I am almost afraid to wear It. It is so nice. If I had the correct paperwork and box it could qualify as a museum piece. I also got out the scratches from the case back.


----------



## jimzilla

So what do you guy's think ........ should I wear it? Should I keep it in the box and preserve it? no box, wrong papers. 
I will never find another as nice as this one. :think:


----------



## RedFroggy

*It is so nice.* 
A very very good reason in my book to have it on your wrist !

*I am almost afraid to wear It.* 
Why ? It's a functional & robust piece of soviet engineering. That is what it is meant for. 
Weaaaaar & enjoy it !!!


----------



## thewatchadude

Amazing pictures! I very much like the one with the fan reflection |>


----------



## harald-hans

Still waiting for that ...


----------



## Odessa200

RedFroggy said:


> *It is so nice.*
> A very very good reason in my book to have it on your wrist !
> 
> *I am almost afraid to wear It.*
> Why ? It's a functional & robust piece of soviet engineering. That is what it is meant for.
> Weaaaaar & enjoy it !!!


I wear ALL my watches. This is why I get them. Yes, I am extra careful when I have some of the delicate watches. This Poljot, although quite nice, is not a rare watch. Many were made. With desire you can probably buy another 10 over time. Save the box (for when you want to gift a watch or sell one). Save the papers, you may buy a matching watch later (numbers will mot match but at least it will be from the same watch). Use the watch carefully. As you already did, scratches are somewhat removable. Enjoy it while you can! ?


----------



## jimzilla

Points well taken guy's, I will wear it.


----------



## jimzilla

Eggsy said:


> Sturmanskie 31659
> 
> Instagram: eggsy999


That is an absoulty beautiful watch, it looks N.O.S. SS case and a 31695 movement! very nice.
So what is the story on this one Eggsy?


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 40th anniversary commemorative / 31681 movement which is a 3133 With additional complication for a sub 24 hours dial (I guess very useful in space).
















Sadly it is the 2nd run batch that came with back display instead of the plain metal back bearing Gagarin's portrait.

Anyway, this Mdl was worn by Flight Egineer Lt-Colonel Yuri Shargin aboard Soyuz TMA-5 / TMA-4 in 2004.


----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> That is an absoulty beautiful watch, it looks N.O.S. SS case and a 31695 movement! very nice.
> So what is the story on this one Eggsy?


I bought it last year from our forum friend Julian (Poljot24). The hacking seconds hand is a nice feature. Definitely one of my favourites 

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Badiker

Comrad Luch joining me for a walk. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191207/fc9b

Please delete


----------



## jimzilla

Eggsy said:


> I bought it last year from our forum friend Julian (Poljot24). The hacking seconds hand is a nice feature. Definitely one of my favourites
> 
> Instagram: eggsy999


Hey Eggsy I hope you don't mind me asking but did you get the box and correct paperwork with the watch when you purchased it from Poljot24?
I did not get anything from them when I purchased my Okean, I am curious, thanks, james.


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> I am curious as to why I did not get the original box and paperwork? They do come with one from Poljot, yes?
> I will say that Poljot24 is top notch, It has been a pleasure doing business with him.


I bought mine several years ago from Julian and it was packaged exactly like yours. I don't recall exactly why but for some reason they didn't manufacture boxes either last run of the OKEAH.

Beautiful watch. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

harald-hans said:


> Still waiting for that ...


This is a very handsome watch. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> Hey Eggsy I hope you don't mind me asking but did you get the box and correct paperwork with the watch when you purchased it from Poljot24?
> I did not get anything from them when I purchased my Okean, I am curious, thanks, james.


Hi James

This one came in a travel style watch box. (Can hold 2 watches). My other Poljots and Okean watches came in the same type of box. It seems all the NOS Poljots don't have official boxes anymore.

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you jonS1967 for the kind words and thanks Eggsy and jonS1967 for the information. best regards guy's, thanks.


----------



## RedFroggy

Chrono 3133, late Civi Latin Serif script


----------



## philippeF

need some more minor work


----------



## jimzilla

Does this movement look standard to you guy's? should it have 31659 written on the movement? Is this acceptable?


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> Does this movement look standard to you guy's? should it have 31659 written on the movement? Is this acceptable?


It's a very nice clean (untouched (?)) post Soviet MakTime (stamp) movement. It has different anti-shock springs which I've seen first on a 2010 (ish) 3133 model. Never seen an unmarked chrono-bridge :think:

I assume this movement sits in your new (re-issued?) Okeah?


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> It's a very nice clean (untouched (?)) post Soviet MakTime (stamp) movement. It has different anti-shock springs which I've seen first on a 2010 (ish) 3133 model. Never seen an unmarked chrono-bridge :think:
> 
> I assume this movement sits in your new (re-issued?) Okeah?


Hi Roland I hope you do well, No it is not the Okean. The Okean has the 3133, this one is a 31659. It is off the internet. would you consider this genuine or franken form a collectors standpoint? It is a 31659 movement?
How hard is it to change the bridge? take out the one screw and pull it off? put the new one on? can a vostok modder do it


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> Hi Roland I hope you do well, No it is not the Okean. The Okean has the 3133, this one is a 31659. It is off the internet. would you consider this genuine or franken form a collectors standpoint? It is a 31659 movement?
> How hard is it to change the bridge? take out the one screw and pull it off? put the new one on? can a vostok modder do it


For me not so simple to answer ...... too many loose ends and question marks.

Without knowing the rest of the watch it's hard to see & say whether the whole thing is genuine or a Franken. As for the movement I don't see, apart from an unmarked chrono-bridge, anything odd. As said, I suspect the movement to be a late MakTime movement and if the watch itself is a MakTime, that could be a genuine match (??)
It's not that hard to replace the chrono-bridge, but with what do you like to replace it with ??? Perhaps than you make from a genuine a Franken?
I think it's a genuine bridge, only it has for some reason no markings (which could be genuine too(?)) and which bridge would make it genuine and genuine to what ??
If we were to knew where to watch comes from, who made it and if we would be able to compare with others, than with more certainty it can be said whether it's legit or a Franken.


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you for your opinion Roland.


----------



## joecool

This watch if from Julian at Poljot.de is gotta be totally legit,but not a military issue version.
More likely one of the last Sturmanskies produced for sale to the general public by MakTime before it folded,nice watch though.....if a bit pricey!
https://www.poljot24.de/en/sturmanskie-chronograph-stoppsecond.html


----------



## jimzilla

joecool said:


> This watch if from Julian at Poljot.de is gotta be totally legit,but not a military issue version.
> More likely one of the last Sturmanskies produced for sale to the general public by MakTime before it folded,nice watch though.....if a bit pricey!
> https://www.poljot24.de/en/sturmanskie-chronograph-stoppsecond.html


You are absolutely correct sir, great detective work! |>


----------



## jimzilla

joecool said:


> This watch if from Julian at Poljot.de is gotta be totally legit,but not a military issue version.
> More likely one of the last Sturmanskies produced for sale to the general public by MakTime before it folded,nice watch though.....if a bit pricey!
> https://www.poljot24.de/en/sturmanskie-chronograph-stoppsecond.html


I was wondering joecool if you had an example or picture of a military issue version? as I understand it these are the Holy Grail's of this type of watch and I would like to know what to look for.
Best regards comrade.


----------



## Tamadx

This has me intrigued on these watches. Always overlooked them but now flipping through this thread has changed my mind. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Tamadx said:


> This has me intrigued on these watches. Always overlooked them but now flipping through this thread has changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I am intrigued as well so long as my wallet can keep up with my interest. A lot of these watches are top shelf as far as Russian watches go and are not cheap. 
Quite a step up from $45-$75 Vostoks and Komanderskies. I would like trying to mod one of these, maybe black Cerakote a case with mixed n.o.s.parts? I watched a couple of videos on the 3133 disassembly. A lot like a vostok as far as basic parts disassembly, dial face, hand set, things of that nature.


----------



## EndeavourDK

joecool said:


> This watch if from Julian at Poljot.de is gotta be totally legit,but not a military issue version.
> More likely one of the last Sturmanskies produced for sale to the general public by MakTime before it folded,nice watch though.....if a bit pricey!
> https://www.poljot24.de/en/sturmanskie-chronograph-stoppsecond.html


I'm not so sure ...... :think:

Depends on what is understood under "legit" ?
If it means assembled / build from original- / 3rd-party parts by Julian Kampmann or Juri Levenberg, than most likely yes. If "legit" means originally build by MakTime, I'm have so my serious doubts.
There is a reason why they call the watch a "honoring" to the real Sturmanskie.

Even Strela's with the Chinese ST19 movements are officially sold by these two gentlemen; are they "legit" ? "Legit" to what? :think:

For sure, it's a nice looking watch but for that price I rather go for what I believe is a "legit" one.


----------



## joecool

EndeavourDK said:


> I'm not so sure ...... :think:
> 
> Depends on what is understood under "legit" ?
> If it means assembled / build from original- / 3rd-party parts by Julian Kampmann or Juri Levenberg, than most likely yes. If "legit" means originally build by MakTime, I'm have so my serious doubts.
> There is a reason why they call the watch a "honoring" to the real Sturmanskie.
> 
> Even Strela's with the Chinese ST19 movements are officially sold by these two gentlemen; are they "legit" ? "Legit" to what? :think:
> 
> For sure, it's a nice looking watch but for that price I rather go for what I believe is a "legit" one.


The reason I use the word "legit" is that the watch in question has more than likely been manufactured as a legitimate model by MakTime, Volmax ,Poljot International or other remnant of the ashes of the Poljot collapse.
Some interesting info on the state of play some 15 years ago from online retailer Irina Mair:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/clarification-poljot-volmax-vostok-europe-some-russian-watch-brands-ufos-2618.html#post_13203

As a side note the case of the watch in question has the same lug width as the Okean final edition produced by Volmax(20mm),also I have a 3133 Strela produced by Poljot International which has a plain unstamped chrono bridge!

Comrade jimzilla,a good place to start looking for info on legit military issue models is Polmax site here:
Polmax3133


----------



## stevarad

I believe it is legit Volmax reissue. And Volmax is something like real poljot successor, or much closer to that status tnan others.

Former poljot managers, designers and workers are in Volmax. Volmax is in old Poljot buildings. Volmax is owner of sturmanskie, aviator and buran brand from 2000's (from days of poljot break down and bankrupcy) up to present days and JK and JL would not go against that.

So, I would make verdict - "Legit".

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

joecool said:


> The reason I use the word "legit" is that the watch in question has more than likely been manufactured as a legitimate model by MakTime, Volmax ,Poljot International or other remnant of the ashes of the Poljot collapse.
> Some interesting info on the state of play some 15 years ago from online retailer Irina Mair:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/clarification-poljot-volmax-vostok-europe-some-russian-watch-brands-ufos-2618.html#post_13203
> 
> As a side note the case of the watch in question has the same lug width as the Okean final edition produced by Volmax(20mm),also I have a 3133 Strela produced by Poljot International which has a plain unstamped chrono bridge!
> 
> Comrade jimzilla,a good place to start looking for info on legit military issue models is Polmax site here:
> Polmax3133


Thank you for bringing back this old thread :-!
As comrade Chascomm remarks halve way the thread; "they are creating a mine-field for their customers. If I'm looking for an authentic Russian watch, how do I know what I'm getting?".
Looking at the watch in question, with the "modern" chrono seconds recorder hand made me very cautious. For that amount of money I rather play it very save. 
At least, in Irna's article, my thoughts about JL were confirmed.
A very valuable and informative old thread !!
Thanks again ! ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy

An early Civi Cyrillic sans-serif dial Poljot 3133 with a fading blue bezel


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> Thank you for bringing back this old thread :-!
> As comrade Chascomm remarks halve way the thread; "they are creating a mine-field for their customers. If I'm looking for an authentic Russian watch, how do I know what I'm getting?".
> Looking at the watch in question, with the "modern" chrono seconds recorder hand made me very cautious. For that amount of money I rather play it very save.
> At least, in Irna's article, my thoughts about JL were confirmed.
> A very valuable and informative old thread !!
> Thanks again ! ;-)


Not to change the subject Roland but are you printing your own tshirts??? :-!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DAGVEAA?tag=picclick02-21&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> Not to change the subject Roland but are you printing your own tshirts??? :-!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DAGVEAA?tag=picclick02-21&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


Seems they were ahead of me ...... :-d
Well spotted :-!


----------



## cuthbert

Late 80s 3133.


----------



## mibby




----------



## RedFroggy

Late (last ?) Soviet 31659 Sturmanskie








IMO the nicest shade of grey & most legible of all the painted dials.


----------



## stevarad

German body, russian heart. OSCO (Otto Schlund) watch with 3133 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

One of the most iconic poljot designs...Rope style 3133.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Superb elegancy of russian tzars...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And one to rule them all....









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

..enough sugar for today...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> ..enough sugar for today...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Oh man ....... can't sleep tonight ! Glucose levels are going through the roof ........ :-d :-!


----------



## lyi

Hello guys, I bought couple of NOS ones


----------



## lyi

Hello guys, I bought couple of NOS ones

View attachment 14722573


View attachment 14722575


----------



## lyi

sorry for duplication, here are two more - one 3133 and one 31659


----------



## RedFroggy

Awesome sets Lyi !! 
The whole 4 are all equally Beautiful specimens but the 3133 is aesthetically very pleasing.
thanks Vm for sharing them with us .


----------



## RedFroggy

My new late Serif black civi dial 3133









Reunited now with its older sans-serif brother


----------



## cuthbert

I need a black one.

However back home I am enjoying my 3133s/31659s.

































Question for the experts : my civilian 3133 with cyrillic dial has an issue: the quickset date isn' t working anymore, what could be the cause?

I also look for an arrow central seconds' hand and a small seconds' black one for my 1987 Shturmanskie, where can I look?


----------



## JonS1967

lyi said:


> Hello guys, I bought couple of NOS ones
> 
> View attachment 14722573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14722575


What an awesome score! Congratulations on your two beautiful watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

cuthbert said:


> Question for the experts : my civilian 3133 with cyrillic dial has an issue: the quickset date isn' t working anymore, what could be the cause?


One of the 3133 weak-points is the date-mechanism. There is a date-change wheel in which a tiny kind of eccentric wheel sits. In this tiny eccentric wheel sits embedded a 0.1x0.2mm steel wire which pushes the date-wheel forward. This tiny steel wire can easily bend or due to metal fatigue, brake. Despite factory instruction I strongly advice you NOT to used the quick-set method; it puts a lot of strain on the little wire and you are lucky that the normal date-change still works.
I just repaired a 3133 which had a broken steel wire and I had to buy 3x second-hand 3133 movements before finding that part in a decent shape. I even contacted Juri Levenberg in Germany to see if they could supply me with a new date-change-wheel, but they also had to scavenge old movements for that particular part.
One of the 2nd hand 3133 movements I bought, the date-change-wheel looked fine, but after installing the date-change was irregular. Turned out that the small eccentric wheel had (due to poor lubrication) so much play, that the little steel wire skipped over the teeth of the date-wheel.
The movement I had under repair and also one of the other 3133 movements I bought had a problem with the date-wheel-click; the roller had stopped turning, also due to poor lubrication.

So your problem is most likely in that area, but yours luckily still works ....... best is to keep it that way and accept the minor inconvenience ..

Below a picture of the 3133 I just repaired; next to the broken steel-wire it had the click-roller blocked too.


----------



## RedFroggy

50 shades of Grey ...


----------



## Aidy

lyi said:


> Hello guys, I bought couple of NOS ones
> 
> View attachment 14722573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14722575


Very cool


----------



## lyi

Thank you guys, I have 3 more - one already arrived and two are on the way back from re-passage (?)

But I just noticed that a wonderful site polmax3133.com is no longer there. Anybody knows what had happened?


----------



## soymicmic

My precious Okeah with its new strap










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> But I just noticed that a wonderful site polmax3133.com is no longer there. Anybody knows what had happened?


No idea, it says it will be re-launched soon ...... lets hope it does !!
If it doesn't, I took already my precautions ...... I've seen too many very valuable sites or catalogues just go "poof" ......

It's also called: "The temporariness of the internet !"


----------



## RedFroggy

Looking forward seeing them !!



lyi said:


> Thank you guys, I have 3 more - one already arrived and two are on the way back from re-passage (?)


----------



## RedFroggy

And looking very good !! Congrats ;-)



soymicmic said:


> My precious Okeah with its new


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> Looking forward seeing them !!


Thanks. Here the one, already safely with its brothers. Its an earlier variation









And here is Shturmanskie 3133 steel with 4 heads, he is on his way. The last one is actually 3017, so not for this thread


----------



## RedFroggy

Nice growing collection Lyi ... that silver dial is splendid .
I also have a 3133 grey dial/rotating bezel on its way, also with blunt hands but in a chrome case as per this 1992 (?) catalogue .







So it is interesting & nice that yours is in a Stainless Steel case.


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> Nice growing collection Lyi ... that silver dial is splendid .
> I also have a 3133 grey dial/rotating bezel on its way, also with blunt hands but in a chrome case as per this 1992 (?) catalogue .
> So it is interesting & nice that yours is in a Stainless Steel case.


soviet shturmanskie were always in steel cases because they were considered for military use; Poljot was made in both steel and chrome cases (or so I was told). 1992 would be Russia, not Soviet Union, production


----------



## RedFroggy

I agree with your comments. BTW, 1992 is merely the date of the catalogue, not the date that combo 3133 / grey painted dial chrono appears ... I think it appears before that and I am not sure it was ever made for the Air Force ? 
I thought, but could be wrong, that it was made for the civilian market as from the early 90’s whereas at the time the BBC was only issuing to its pilots 31659 in S-Steel case ?


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> I agree with your comments. BTW, 1992 is merely the date of the catalogue, not the date that combo 3133 / grey painted dial chrono appears ... I think it appears before that and I am not sure it was ever made for the Air Force ?
> I thought, but could be wrong, that it was made for the civilian market as from the early 90's whereas at the time the BBC was only issuing to its pilots 31659 in S-Steel case ?


Unfortunately, I do not know the answers to your questions as I am still learning about the watches in general. Turns out I do have another "3133 variation" in my collection, even though I got it for the "space" reference


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## RedFroggy

1981260 Mdl, I think (?)
A 3133 movement in a plated case with painted dial & rotating chapter ring - late 80'/early 90' ?


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## scouser

wow eggsy, quite the collection there......


----------



## scouser

wow eggsy, quite the collection there......

View attachment 14769645


----------



## Eggsy

scouser said:


> wow eggsy, quite the collection there......
> 
> View attachment 14769645


Thanks mate,not as impressive as your collection though.

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Eggsy

31659

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## RedFroggy

My 31659 / 1987 Grey-on-Grey dial









With a big thank you to our Comrade Miroman who helped me in acquiring it - without him that beauty would still be in Mother Russia !! 
So, Благодаря, tова е много мило от ваша страна !


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> My 31659 / 1987 Grey-on-Grey dial
> 
> View attachment 14771413
> 
> 
> With a big thank you to our Comrade Miroman who helped me in acquiring it - without him that beauty would still be in Mother Russia !!
> So, Благодаря, tова е много мило от ваша страна !


Fantastic!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

I read the 31659 blue dial was made around 1989 & seemingly in different shades of blue








It's hard to capture the subtle shade differences of the 2 Soviet Air Force /Военно-воздушные силы chrono . The Civi on the right is the more grey/blue outa the 3.


----------



## fargelios

Just arrived


----------



## 24h

fargelios said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 14774657


Looks great! Is it 38mm?


----------



## fargelios

24h said:


> Looks great! Is it 38mm?


Thanks!
Yes. 38 mm.


----------



## Lucidor

Navy issued Ocean, NOS with matching document.









Early issued airforce Shturmanskie.









Late (1990) issued airforce Shturmanskie, NOS with matching document. Movement is 31659 (stop second) so not strictly a 3133.









Post Soviet Shturmanskie.









Civilian silver version (chromed case).









Civilian black version (chromed case).









Cosmos, commemorating longest stay by cosmonauts in space. Titanium case.









Poljot 75 years anniversary. Sadly also the last year the factory was operational (2005).

















Poljot Ocean final edition, WUS forum watch.


----------



## RedFroggy

Fantastic Lucidor !!
Feel free to post more of the issued NOS Okean ;-) What a piece !!


----------



## Lucidor

RedFroggy said:


> Fantastic Lucidor !!
> Feel free to post more of the issued NOS Okean ;-) What a piece !!


My pleasure!


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks very much for the additional photos Lucidor .
This Okean is just pure awesomeness ! With the docs & the box, this must be one of the nicest set . 
Do you know when it was made ? 
Congrats !!



Lucidor said:


>


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## Lucidor

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks very much for the additional photos Lucidor .
> This Okean is just pure awesomeness ! With the docs & the box, this must be one of the nicest set .
> Do you know when it was made ?
> Congrats !!


There is no date stamp in the passport like in the Shturmanskie unfortunately. I opened the case back and there is no date there either, but what seems to be a fairly low serial number: 7274.


----------



## Lucidor

Two more 3133 from my collection. First the SS-18 which was rumoured to be made from recycled titanium of the SS-18 cruise missile, but which later turned out to be just a marketing gimmick.









Poljot Europa 2000, also titanium.


----------



## lyi

Lucidor said:


> There is no date stamp in the passport like in the Shturmanskie unfortunately. I opened the case back and there is no date there either, but what seems to be a fairly low serial number: 7274.


Can you give pictures of the passport, the date is sometimes on the bottom (I can read russian). Also, the date on the mech was usually stamped only on 31659 and not on 3133 (in the late 88-91 everything was possible, but not in earlier versions). The number on the bridge was one of just under 10K for each year so it just tells you that in the particular year the watch was made in the second half of that year, not the year it was made


----------



## fargelios




----------



## EndeavourDK

Lucidor said:


> Poljot Europa, in matte steel case.


I understood that these Europa 2000's are in a Titanium case ...... :think:


----------



## jimzilla

Hello comrades, I had a watch come in today that I have been wanting to find and purchase for a long time and finally it is here . Thanks for looking and best regards, James.


----------



## Lucidor

lyi said:


> Can you give pictures of the passport, the date is sometimes on the bottom (I can read russian). Also, the date on the mech was usually stamped only on 31659 and not on 3133 (in the late 88-91 everything was possible, but not in earlier versions). The number on the bridge was one of just under 10K for each year so it just tells you that in the particular year the watch was made in the second half of that year, not the year it was made


lyi, pictures of the passport are available further up in this thread.


----------



## stevarad

Lucidor said:


> Two more 3133 from my collection. First the SS-18 which was rumoured to be made from recycled titanium of the SS-18 cruise missile, but which later turned out to be just a marketing gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot Europa, in matte steel case.


It was turned as untrue for poljot SS 20. As I remember from interview with mr. Volodko from Volmax, who was also in Poljot.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I wanted to post links here from polmax3133 web page about ss20, but it is not there anymore. It says "My site is launching soon". Does anybody knows what is happening with polax3133.com?

Should we be worried or Polmax will rise again?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> I wanted to post links here from polmax3133 web page about ss20, but it is not there anymore. It says "My site is launching soon". Does anybody knows what is happening with polax3133.com?
> 
> Should we be worried or Polmax will rise again?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Don't know if the full site will be resurrected,but some remnants are still available
Poljot SS-18

One of the most important pages also
http://polmax3133.com/guide.html

It might be useful if one of the guy's here archives the pages still available for future reference


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Don't know if the full site will be resurrected,but some remnants are still available
> Poljot SS-18
> 
> One of the most important pages also
> http://polmax3133.com/guide.html
> 
> It might be useful if one of the guy's here archives the pages still available for future reference


Or maybe it is good sign - like Polmax coming back and redesigning his webpage?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

It would be good but since Polmax3133 has not been active on f10 for a considerable amount of time,unfortunately I think its unlikely to be the case


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## Lucidor

EndeavourDK said:


> I understood that these Europa 2000's are in a Titanium case ...... :think:


You are correct. I updated my post.


----------



## lyi

Lucidor said:


> lyi, pictures of the passport are available further up in this thread.


That paper in the picture for Ocean is not the passport, its an instruction. Compare it with the picture of passport for Shturmanskie -


----------



## Lucidor

lyi said:


> That paper in the picture for Ocean is not the passport, its an instruction. Compare it with the picture of passport for Shturmanskie -


In that case the passport is missing, I only have the instruction. The date of manufacture will sadly remain a mystery.


----------



## lyi

Lucidor said:


> In that case the passport is missing, I only have the instruction. The date of manufacture will sadly remain a mystery.


Obviously, the exact year is hard to pinpoint (and I do not know yet all the nuances of the face/rant/hands differences for different years), but I can give your watch' production date 1983-1988 range. The yellow wheels at the left started to appear in 1983-84 (before that they were white) and there is a middle size screw and the part attached to it that disappeared around 1988


----------



## JonS1967

Some truly incredible watches. Very enjoyable to scroll through the beautiful images. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucidor

lyi said:


> Obviously, the exact year is hard to pinpoint (and I do not know yet all the nuances of the face/rant/hands differences for different years), but I can give your watch' production date 1983-1988 range. The yellow wheels at the left started to appear in 1983-84 (before that they were white) and there is a middle size screw and the part attached to it that disappeared around 1988


Thank you sir, that is much appreciated!


----------



## lyi

Lucidor said:


> Thank you sir, that is much appreciated!


You are quite welcome, but I am a woman and that is why I do not know the proper names for all those watch parts


----------



## Odessa200

lyi said:


> Lucidor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, that is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite welcome, but I am a woman and that is why I do not know the proper names for all those watch parts
Click to expand...

Fantastic. We for sure need more woman on this forum. Maybe then some women watches will get some well deserved attention!


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Got a new strap today, fits nicely, IMO:


----------



## RedFroggy

31569 Grey-on-Grey - 2Q-87 dated








(Seconds central hand belongs to the previous mdl)


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Kapitan - 1992 ?


----------



## jimzilla

My first 31659,just got it today. I don't even have a band for it.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Comrades just purchased this of e bay not sure Wether to touch it as I still have a stainless steel Shturmanski in parts getting spares is getting harder for this type of watch I will see when it comes it was £90 including postage it will be a shame to break it


----------



## EndeavourDK

Bullseye the dog said:


> Hello Comrades just purchased this of e bay not sure Wether to touch it as I still have a stainless steel Shturmanski in parts getting spares is getting harder for this type of watch I will see when it comes it was £90 including postage it will be a shame to break it


That's a good price and indeed, spare parts are getting rapidly scares and certainly more expensive. If you like to continue with the 3133; get-every-bargain-you-can-get ;-)


----------



## drspastic

Just got a 3133 for 90 euro but the case is damaged. Some numpty has started an attempt to restyle the case with a wood rasp and pried off the back several times with what I imagine to be a Kalashnikov bayonet. I have ordered a nos case in a better style (chrome with more visible dial with lume numerals and hands. Maybe after the swap i will try to make the old case useable with a little tig brazing and dremel. Any idea what type of alloy is this brass?


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Comrades I am pretty sure that the cases are brass I believe it is only the Genuine military ones which are stainless steel or maybe some of the remake high end versions be careful as brass is very soft 
As I suspected the 3133 is to good to break for spares better than I expected so I will keep it


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Again Comrades I believe I am not the only one hovering up 3133 bits And some of the spares are sky high I did purchase some of poljot 17 jewel movements as an experiment a lot of the spares are the same skews palet fork and assembly I think are interchangeable I got 6 for about £12 from Ukraine advertise on Etsy A good investment as some time the tiny screws can simply disappear


----------



## sanik

My 31659 from 1990


----------



## Wazowie

Hey! Quick question, how can you spot the difference between an military (50s/60s) and civilian (80s/90s) 3133?


----------



## 24h

Wazowie said:


> Hey! Quick question, how can you spot the difference between an military (50s/60s) and civilian (80s/90s) 3133?


The 3133 did not exist before the late 1970's. Maybe you are comparing the 3017 and 3133 movements.


----------



## Wazowie

24h said:


> Wazowie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Quick question, how can you spot the difference between an military (50s/60s) and civilian (80s/90s) 3133?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3133 did not exist before the late 1970's. Maybe you are comparing the 3017 and 3133 movements.
Click to expand...

Yeah I meant the late 1970's one which were only produced for military navy or high officiers in the airforce


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello I would be interested in the difference the little that I know is the military ones where stainless steel cases one thing I have noticed is that some have a date on balance wheel arm weather this is just for military I do not know there are so many Frankenstein out there it’s a bit of a mine field as well as sellers claiming military ones when I can see brass corrosion due to human sweat


----------



## Odessa200

Bullseye the dog said:


> Hello I would be interested in the difference the little that I know is the military ones where stainless steel cases one thing I have noticed is that some have a date on balance wheel arm weather this is just for military I do not know there are so many Frankenstein out there it's a bit of a mine field as well as sellers claiming military ones when I can see brass corrosion due to human sweat


Are we talking about Movements or Watches. Movements are same: meaning there were some evolutions on the movement but it is produced by same factory and same technologies. Military watches were stainless steel. Civilian are chromed. The next set of questions is about the dials/hands/etc. some dials were made earlier and some later. Same is for the movements. So a perfect watch would have a dial/hand/movement/case all matching to a specific time period. This is the way I see it.


----------



## SuperDadHK

Love the large and clean glass back to display the 3133 beauty


----------



## 24h

When you buy two straps but they are both too long for your skinny wrist...feels bad :-(
Great photo though!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Finally; the €95 wrack is back :-!
It took some work, but now all is fixed, a sapphire crystal and complimented with a self made vegetable tanned leather strap it's "wrist-worthy" again


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> Finally; the €95 wrack is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took some work, but now all is fixed, a sapphire crystal and complimented with a self made vegetable tanned leather strap it's "wrist-worthy" again


Wowowowowowo


----------



## Wazowie

Odessa200 said:


> Bullseye the dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I would be interested in the difference the little that I know is the military ones where stainless steel cases one thing I have noticed is that some have a date on balance wheel arm weather this is just for military I do not know there are so many Frankenstein out there it's a bit of a mine field as well as sellers claiming military ones when I can see brass corrosion due to human sweat
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about Movements or Watches. Movements are same: meaning there were some evolutions on the movement but it is produced by same factory and same technologies. Military watches were stainless steel. Civilian are chromed. The next set of questions is about the dials/hands/etc. some dials were made earlier and some later. Same is for the movements. So a perfect watch would have a dial/hand/movement/case all matching to a specific time period. This is the way I see it.
Click to expand...

No like, how do you know when it's an older 3133 watch aka strumanskie 3133 okeah or air Force so the first ones or when later oned the strumanskie 3133 were released for the civilians there must be more difference than just stainless steel and civilian right ?


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Hello Comrades I can see the point regarding the stainless steel cases for military ones I noticed earlier movements have an adjustable reset arm to bring the second ,minute hand to zero also I have 2 military type with dates 4/90 And 3/87 many others I have seen no such markings is this simply a replacement part from a later watch , only for military, or the case some do some do not
Thanks


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

Congrats on this quintessential "Cold War" veterant ! Looks very very nice Sanik !! 
Do you have a date on the movement ?


----------



## Bullseye the dog

2 scrap movements 2 balance wheels later hopefully my 3133 will rise again


----------



## EndeavourDK

Another 3133 saved from the scrapheap. I bought this non-runner for spare parts and even though the watch is not exactly my taste, I decided to fix & restore it. Repaired & serviced the movement, overhauled the case and the scratched mineral glass crystal was changed out for a sapphire crystal.
I'm still not sure what to think of it ....... nice / cheap-looking / ugly ? :think:

At least it's up & running again and that can never be a bad thing ! :-!


----------



## joaot

my 3133
View attachment I_am_going_to_space.jpg


----------



## sanik

RedFroggy said:


> Congrats on this quintessential "Cold War" veterant ! Looks very very nice Sanik !!
> Do you have a date on the movement ?


Thanks. It's from 1990 year


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks ! Enjoy !!


sanik said:


> Thanks. It's from 1990 year


----------



## RedFroggy

Great shot of a beautiful chrono !


joaot said:


> View attachment 14837611


But I think, as a seafarer, Captain Haddock is more a Vostok Amphibian man ... ;-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

I know it's not the right place, but I figured the chances are higher of finding something among the 3133 comrades ;-)

Underwhelmed by the looks of my recent restored 3133 (1st picture), I've seen a similar 3133 case but with a dial + hands which are much, much more to my liking (2nd picture).
Basically I do have the correct case and the 3133 movement, but lacking are a pristine/new Sturmanskie dial & hands ........ anybody aware of a set or any suggestion ? :think:

In order not to clutter this thread any further, please PM me in case of an answer / suggestion. Thanks on beforehand :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

I couldn't bear it any longer; too much bling, dial & hands too "weak" for my liking :roll:
Even though it was an original model (pic #1), I changed it with parts I had lurking around (pic #2, obviously I kept the old dial + hands in case of regrets). This until I find the Shturmanskie dial I'm after which will make it a "legit" model again. 

Till then it will be a "beater" ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy

Nothing exceptional, a late soviet period civi chrono, but a nice new arrival in my little 3133 family , complete with box & matching docs.


----------



## Bullseye the dog

Back together again crono sometimes sticking at 12 not pulling apart again as I may break something keeps good time but he is his back in his natural home at last


----------



## RedFroggy

Kool pic !!



Bullseye the dog said:


> he is his back in his natural home at last


----------



## EndeavourDK

In a way I'm very thrilled ......... is it real / legit or not !???
I just bought this 3133 for €110. The Polmax3133 pictures do show this dial/hands combination in another case, but the case, case-back and the dial of what I just bought are in my opinion just too good to be fake. The first two pictures are of Polmax; the dial, case and case back, the other pictures are of what I just bought. The watch I bought is in a "Buran-style-case", but the "Buran" case-back , which only fits this type of cases, is made "identical" to the Polmax3133 screw-down case-back. If mine is fake; all I can say is that they have done a hell of a job !!
Curious what do you think; fake or original ?

According to Polmax3133, produced around 1995.


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> In a way I'm very thrilled ......... is it real / legit or not !???
> I just bought this 3133 for €110. The Polmax3133 pictures do show it in another case, but the case, case-back back and the dial of what I just bought are too good to be fake. The first two pictures are of Polmax; the dial, case and case back, the other pictures are of what I just bought. The watch I bought is in a "Buran-style-case", but the "Buran" case-back is made "identical" to the Polmax3133 case-back. If it is fake, they have done a hell of a job !!
> What do you think; fake or original ?
> According to Polmax3133, produced around 1995


I must admit that I never seen your variation. Although, it doesn't mean nothing. We are talking about russian watches from '90s so everything is possible. And golden rule for me about them, if you like it, everything is ok...Even if something is changed, it still russian watch with russian parts. Enjoy in every 3133 that you have.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> I must admit that I never seen your variation. Although, it doesn't mean nothing. We are talking about russian watches from '90s so everything is possible. And golden rule for me about them, if you like it, everything is ok...Even if something is changed, it still russian watch with russian parts. Enjoy in every 3133 that you have.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Given the fact that it was in a Buran-style-case and the "weird" sub-dial hands combination, I initially thought it was a Franken and it has been on eBay for a weeks time. Starting bid at €129 and 4hrs before ending with no bids at all. Studying the information given on Polmax3133, I do believe that the dial & "strange"sub-dial hands combination are legit. I do assume that there is a 3133 inside as well ? roll.
What arose my interest is that the back-lid of the Buran-style-case was "identical" to the screw-down back-lid of the Polmax3133 "Shturmanskie"-case. Who would go through the efforts of taking a press-on back-lid and engrave the same, and very well executed anchor & text ........ ?? :think:
If legit, it is for sure not a watch sold at every eBay corner :-d


----------



## Kamburov

For 110 euro in this condition I'll have it any day! Congrats, Roland, enjoy it in good health! I'm happy for you scoring this, and maybe a tiny little bit jealous 

PS: Are there other models with both red arrow subdial hands?


----------



## EndeavourDK

BTW; this was the text in the eBay add;

Modell "Marine von Rußland.
Echte Rarität! Handaufzug, Kaliber 3133, 23 Jewels. Gewicht = 76 gr. (mit Armband), Durchmesser = 38 mm (ohne Krone), Höhe = 13 mm, Bandanschlag = 20 mm.
BlauesZiffernblatt, statt Ziffern/Zahlen leuchtende Punkte, die Abbildung eines Flugzeugträgers mit startendem Flugzeug, Marineabzeichen und Anker.
Aufdruck auf dem Rückendeckel in kyrillisch „Marine von Russland", die Nummer 226453 und ein Anker.
Sammler-/Vitrinenuhr, sehr guter, gebrauchter Zustand! und natürlich funktionsfähig. Sammelwürdig! Keine Bestoßungen am Gehäuse.
Leider ist bei „19 Uhr" ein ca. 4 mm langer Kratzer im Glas (siehe auch die Bilder). Aufgrund des dunkelblauen Ziffernblattes aber kaum zu bemerken. Deshalb der günstige Preis für diese außergewöhnlich seltene Uhr.
Auf Sammlerbörsen und imInternet nicht mehr zu finden.

Translated:
Model: Marine of Russia
Real special. Dimensions .... bla,bla, bla.
Bla,bla, bla .......
It has a scratch on the glass at 19:00 hrs which, due to the blue dial, is hard to see. Hence the cheap price for this very special watch.
Not to be found anymore on collectors-markets or on the internet.

He has many more 3133's for sale and claims that he's shedding his collection; https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/wostok/m...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

So, what to believe? :think:


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> Nothing exceptional, a late soviet period civi chrono, but a nice new arrival in my little 3133 family , complete with box & matching docs.


It is a beautiful watch, and in the 1990s mess everything was possible, but that particular type of watch "1981706" should be with russian letters


----------



## RedFroggy

Lyi I fail to understand what you mean as this model exists both for domestic market with cyrillic script and latin for export ? Are you saying the export version had a different number ?



lyi said:


> that particular type of watch "1981706" should be with russian letters


----------



## EndeavourDK

*FINALLY !!*

I bought this untouched NOS watch in 2017 from a reputable dealer and while disassembling it for a service, the chrono seconds-hand stripped of its pipe-bushing. Attempts to repair the hand ended in a ruined pipe-bushing. For years, and to my agony, the watch had to do it with a fake hand. It has cost me another pipe-bushing (and a fake-hand) but the 3rd attempt was successful 

Opening up the watch to install the original hand, now 3 years later and gained a little more 3133 knowledge, I discovered to my horror that the with SU stamped chrono-bridge movement had a silver-colored balance wheel, introduced end 1992 :think:
Luckily, reading & comparing the Polmax3133 information, it is quite common to find 1992/1993 Poljot 3133's with the new silver colored balance-wheel, but still equipped with the "old" SU-stamped chrono-bridge  This dates this watch exactly with the introduction information given by Polmax3133, namely end 1992 / early 1993.
I did some more checks and drawn the conclusion that the watch, when bought, was indeed untouched and genuine ....... a big relieve !!

Anyway, it's finally all back to as it should be :-!


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> *FINALLY !!*
> 
> I bought this untouched NOS watch in 2017 from a reputable dealer and while disassembling it for a service, the chrono seconds-hand stripped of its pipe-bushing. Attempts to repair the hand ended in a ruined pipe-bushing. For years, and to my agony, the watch had to do it with a fake hand. It has cost me another pipe-bushing (and a fake-hand) but the 3rd attempt was successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening up the watch to install the original hand, now 3 years later and gained a little more 3133 knowledge, I discovered to my horror that the with SU stamped chrono-bridge movement had a silver-colored balance wheel, introduced end 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, reading & comparing the Polmax3133 information, it is quite common to find 1992/1993 Poljot 3133's with the new silver colored balance-wheel, but still equipped with the "old" SU-stamped chrono-bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dates this watch exactly with the introduction information given by Polmax3133, namely end 1992 / early 1993.
> I did some more checks and drawn the conclusion that the watch was, when bought, indeed untouched and genuine ....... a big relieve !!
> 
> Anyway, it's finally all back to as it should be


Congrats man!!!! Well done. I do not know if I would be able to stay sane if I had to wait years to finish the restoration.... I know how hard it is to wait and wait and wait....


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> Congrats man!!!! Well done. I do mot know if I would be able to stay sane if I had to wait years to finish the restoration.... I know how hard it is to wait and wait and wait....


Thanks, but who said I stayed sane !?? :-s :-x o| :-d


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> Lyi I fail to understand what you mean as this model exists both for domestic market with cyrillic script and latin for export ? Are you saying the export version had a different number ?


I believe so

The kirilic version with letters all together was one of the last models to continue production in 1991-92; a lot of blank or semi-blank passport forms existed and were subsequently "re-used" to get people pay higher prices - I also discovered it the hard way, when I purchased two NOS 3133 with papers - when I showed pictures of the passports, some of the collectors from Russia told me so (and they have passports starting with watches from 1970s). I just happen to know a guy who is moderator at watch.ru - so he asks questions for me from "real heavy weights" in 31xx subject area. If I come across reference # from export Poljot, I will post the catalog page here.


----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

that would be very kind & very useful , thanks VM Lyi ! 


lyi said:


> I believe so .... I just happen to know a guy who is moderator at watch.ru - so he asks questions for me from "real heavy weights" in 31xx subject area. If I come across reference # from export Poljot, I will post the catalog page here.


----------



## lyi

Recent additions, for now getting their "treatment" at my watch master


----------



## RedFroggy

3 splendid additions Lyi !!
I really like your Grey-on-Grey dial 31659 & that Sekonda 3017 . Thanks for showing us .



lyi said:


> Recent additions, for now getting their "treatment" at my watch master


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> 3 splendid additions Lyi !!
> I really like your Grey-on-Grey dial 31659 & that Sekonda 3017 . Thanks for showing us .


Thanks! It matters a lot coming from a seasoned collector. I am just lucky that I know Russian and can take advantage of sales platforms in former Soviet Union and can ask Russian speaking collectors to help with acquiring new "babies". There is a ton of good stuff there - one would probably need a budget of 5K a month or more to pick up the best offers.


----------



## Sturmansk

As a new member of this forum, I've just spent several hours browsing through this amazing thread. It is overwhelming to see all those beautiful Chronos! It will probably be hard to show anything new here, but I thought that once in a while I will post one from my collection. This one just came to me, seems to be rather new as the caseback has some (I think) laser engravings on it.

Hope this first post of mine will work and looking forward to seeing many more of your fantastic watches!


----------



## Father of five

My new baby and my first 3133
Appears in good shape for the price I paid 
A new experience for me in the world of Russian watches


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> As a new member of this forum, I've just spent several hours browsing through this amazing thread. It is overwhelming to see all those beautiful Chronos! It will probably be hard to show anything new here, but I thought that once in a while I will post one from my collection. This one just came to me, seems to be rather new as the caseback has some (I think) laser engravings on it.
> 
> Hope this first post of mine will work and looking forward to seeing many more of your fantastic watches!


Welcome to this additive forum :-!

We also can't get enough so we like to see your collection ! Keep posting them 

Greetings from your neighbor b-)


----------



## Sturmansk

Thank you! This next one has a slightly edgy stainless steel case that I quite like, and a unidirectional clicking bezel. 
(First try posting from my phone so I hope it works)


----------



## Sturmansk

This is a simple one, one of my favourites This is a very simple one, one of my favourites nevertheless with its striking blue dial and the silver chrome case. For my tastes, the golden hands and indexes are OK though I'd like to see a completely silver and blue version.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Today the USSR 3133 "Sport".

I'll let Polmax3133 do the talking 

Poljot Sport Chronograph


----------



## Sturmansk

Next one comes with a mat steel case, a dynamic typeface for the numbers that I like a lot and fancy yellow hands.


----------



## v8chrono

Early 1990s 3133


----------



## Sturmansk

Chrome case, black dial, golden hands, white numbers. Somehow it works.


----------



## Sturmansk

Junkers with stainless steel case


----------



## Sturmansk

Newer version of the beloved Sturmanskie with cleverly disguised 20 mm lugs


----------



## stevarad

Excellent watches!!! More photos, please...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> Excellent watches!!! More photos, please...


Thank you! I'm glad I took this last photo this morning, because a couple of minutes later, shaking water of my hands after washing, the strap went off and the watch flew a couple of meters onto the floor tiles. I'm happy the glass is not broken but the watch looks a bit different now.


----------



## Eggsy

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you! I'm glad I took this last photo this morning, because a couple of minutes later, shaking water of my hands after washing, the strap went off and the watch flew a couple of meters onto the floor tiles. I'm happy the glass is not broken but the watch looks a bit different now.


Oh no! I hope it ok

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Sturmansk

All in all I guess I was lucky. I wear my watches and do not store them away, so these traces of life are fine with me; still it hurts a bit when such a new and pristine piece unnecessarily gets damaged.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> All in all I guess I was lucky. I wear my watches and do not store them away, so these traces of life are fine with me; still it hurts a bit when such a new and pristine piece unnecessarily gets damaged.


My heart hurts too and I can feel your pain :-( ...... but still, since it's a working watch, it still looks fantastically great :-!

The first scratch will hurt the most and tonight we'll toast on your first watch-scratch ;-)

I like the strap and wonder why did it flown away ? :think:


----------



## 979greenwich

Probably because of cheap chinese spring bars (not that i don't use them)...


----------



## EndeavourDK

Also BTW; I bought today this Poljot 3133 for €110 from a respectable collector. Boris, the first elected president of the Russia started very popular, but ended on a low note.
Whatever the truth may be, the fact is that he was still the first democratic chosen president of Russia and I do believe that he has done his best under the circumstances he has found himself under. One can one judge a man if you stood in his shoes ..... :think:
Regardless; I'm happy with my new historically acquiry 

Sellers pictures ........ not that great, but I know he sell perfect stuff  Somewhere next week in the post ..... I hope !!


----------



## Sturmansk

EndeavourDK said:


> My heart hurts too and I can feel your pain :-( ...... but still, since it's a working watch, it still looks fantastically great :-!
> 
> The first scratch will hurt the most and tonight we'll toast on your first watch-scratch ;-)
> 
> I like the strap and wonder why did it flown away ? :think:


Thank you! I like this type of straps, too, and they are really affordable. But maybe this ...



979greenwich said:


> Probably because of cheap chinese spring bars (not that i don't use them)...


... is correct! I remember I had a strange feeling inserting this one into the lugholes with this watch, whicjh was only yesterday.

But enough of that, thank you all for your moral support, I'm over it now and this is one is now on my wrist:









Cheers and thanks for the nice conversation here!


----------



## Sturmansk

EndeavourDK said:


> Regardless; I'm happy with my new historically acquiry


You can well be! And I think the early 90s are a fascinating period with a lot of interesting history especially when it comes to Russian watches. (And having a Stalin watch does not mean I'm a fan of his either).


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you! I like this type of straps, too, and they are really affordable. But maybe this ...
> 
> ... is correct! I remember I had a strange feeling inserting this one into the lugholes with this watch, whicjh was only yesterday.
> 
> But enough of that, thank you all for your moral support, I'm over it now and this is one is now on my wrist:
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the nice conversation here!


CousinsUK sells ø2.0mm thick, 20mm wide spring-bars (no BS stuff !) for cheap ..... ; https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/double-flanged-0200mm-18mm-to-40mm


----------



## Sturmansk

EndeavourDK said:


> CousinsUK sells ø2.0mm thick, 20mm wide spring-bars (no BS stuff !) for cheap


That looks interesting, thank you! I will check if my typical watch straps can take 2 mm diameter, or if that makes them burst. But anyway a very useful hint, thanks again!


----------



## Broadside

New arrival (my first Poljot)


----------



## rokman

Sturmansk said:


> Next one comes with a mat steel case, a dynamic typeface for the numbers that I like a lot and fancy yellow hands.
> 
> View attachment 14881169


There are still dynamics out there? Amazing. Enjoy.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmansk

Lots of black ones here lately so here's a "Blue Angels" with white dial and a name at the center that was not allowed to be used on later editions (I hear). Looking at the photo I find it funny that there are two small "drops" printed below the subdials, but the one at the end of the mintue hand is real (some heavy weather here today).


----------



## Father of five

Broadside said:


> New arrival (my first Poljot)
> View attachment 14895897


A thing of beauty. Congratulations on your first Poljot. May there be many more in your future.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> Lots of black ones here lately so here's a "Blue Angels" with white dial


It's getting dark, but today I was wearing his brother; Antonov ;-)


----------



## JER3

My first 3133 arrived yesterday. Very nice indeed!


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> All in all I guess I was lucky. I wear my watches and do not store them away, so these traces of life are fine with me; still it hurts a bit when such a new and pristine piece unnecessarily gets damaged.
> 
> View attachment 14889443


I feel for you, it always seems that this happens to your prized watches, oh no.... it can't happen to a beater watch, I know the feeling, 
I rapped my Navigator black hawk at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago. I was lucky, no dents no dings, no scratches.


----------



## jimzilla

I had a 3133 come in as well, It is fairly nice considering how delicate the finish is on this type of watch.


----------



## Sturmansk

"BMW Formel 1 Grand-Prix 2000" in Basilika case


----------



## Sturmansk

"BMW Formel 1 Grand-Prix 2000" in Basilika case

View attachment 14898599


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> I feel for you, it always seems that this happens to your prized watches, oh no.... it can't happen to a beater watch, I know the feeling,
> I rapped my Navigator black hawk at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago. I was lucky, no dents no dings, no scratches.


That's good! Yeah, it always seems to happen with the rare and beautiful ones, my last real crash was a magnificent near-NOS Seiko 6139 which was completely shattered across the floor in a similar accident. The Sturmanskie shown above has a few dings now, but all in all I was lucky as it first hit a towel and then fell to the floor, slowing down the whole process. And it seems that the mechanism is not hurt.


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> I had a 3133 come in as well, It is fairly nice considering how delicate the finish is on this type of watch.


Seeing yours, it inspires me to restore mine. A few years back I had a NOS but the back-cover was a pain in the neck, so much so that a press-die shattered when trying to close the case. Ever since the NOS housing with a dented back-cover has been stored away and the movement proceeded it's life in a military housing ....
Here a part of the service-story and a picture of the current situation;

The story; https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/top...ronograph-service/?tab=comments#comment-62446

Picture of current situation;

Through the years I learned some additional tricks and it would be nice to get it all original again .... b-)


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> Seeing yours, it inspires me to restore mine. A few years back I had a NOS but the back-cover was a pain in the neck, so much so that a press-die shattered when trying to close the case. Ever since the NOS housing with a dented back-cover has been stored away and the movement proceeded it's life in a military housing ....
> Here a part of the service-story and a picture of the current situation;
> 
> The story; https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/top...ronograph-service/?tab=comments#comment-62446
> 
> Picture of current situation;
> 
> Though the years I learned some new tricks and it would be nice to get it all original again .... b-)


Hi Roland, I went to your post on WRT and saw your Shturmanskie "classic" with a Poljot 31659 movement, Is that a chrome or stainless case?
I was under the impression that those classic's with a 31659 all had stainless steel cases. I have not ever see a classic in stainless. How rare are those?
Regards to you sir, Jimzilla


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> Hi Roland, I went to your post on WRT and saw your Shturmanskie "classic" with a Poljot 31659 movement, Is that a chrome or stainless case?
> I was under the impression that those classic's with a 31659 all had stainless steel cases. I have not ever see a classic in stainless. How rare are those?
> Regards to you sir, Jimzilla


My case is chrome plated, just like yours and that is also what the Polmax3133 information says.

Here you find some Polmax3133 Sturmanskie information with in the last link the "Classic" 
(better make a copy the Polmax3133 information into Word before it's gone forever);

Poljot Sturmanskie 31659 (scroll through the tabs on the top)

Poljot Sturmanskie

Poljot Sturmanskie 31659


----------



## Sturmansk

One of the few golden ones that I keep


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> My case is chrome plated, just like yours and that is also what the Polmax3133 information says.
> 
> Here you find some Polmax3133 Sturmanskie information with in the last link the "Classic"
> (better make a copy the Polmax3133 information into Word before it's gone forever);
> 
> Poljot Sturmanskie 31659 (scroll through the tabs on the top)
> 
> Poljot Sturmanskie
> 
> Poljot Sturmanskie 31659


I thought I read somewhere there were "classic" cased Sturmanskie's of stainless steel with the 31659 movements. no?


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> I thought I read somewhere there were "classic" cased Sturmanskie's of stainless steel with the 31659 movements. no?


Perhaps :think:. You have to find that article again ;-)

For the foreseeable future I stick by the Polmax3133 information as he is far more knowledgeable than I am. I guess that if I follow his guidance the chances of buying a lime are greatly reduced 

BTW, have you ever seen new crystals for these "classic" cases?


----------



## jimzilla

I have purchased my share of limes! it can be bitter at times. 
and actually I do not think I have seen a replacement crystal for a classic for sale, then again I would not know what they look like to begin with.
So tell me sir being as you are our resident 3133 expert ...... why isn't there any spare crystals for the "classic" cased sturmanskie's? :think:
You have lit my fuse of curiosity. ;-)

P.S.Come to think of it I remember a oriental astronaut in a space suit wearing a stainless steel classic with a 31659 movement
Maybe I am wrong, maybe I misunderstood, It was a while ago. best regards, James.


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> why isn't there any spare crystals for the "classic" cased sturmanskie's? :think:
> You have lit my fuse of curiosity. ;-)


For my age-cracked "classic"-crystal, behind the scenes I'm working on a replacement test, will be a few weeks before I'll get the parts. Top secret :roll: :-x :-d



> P.S.Come to think of it I remember a oriental astronaut in a space suit wearing a stainless steel classic with a 31659 movement
> Maybe I am wrong, maybe I misunderstood, It was a while ago. best regards, James.


Perhaps trying out a Chinese SS clone? :think: :-s ;-)


----------



## Sturmansk

SU-27 Air Fors (sic), a strange one with two tachymeter scales


----------



## RedFroggy

Jimzilla,
The cosmonaut you are referring to, I think, might have been Toyohiro Akiyama, a Japanese jopurnalist who spent one week aboard the Mir station . He was wearing an issued 31659 Sturmanskie .


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> SU-27 Air Fors (sic), a strange one with two tachymeter scales


I did sent you a PM as I have a bunch of (the same) SU-27 parts and I'm not sure whether to restore or not :think:


----------



## EndeavourDK

RedFroggy said:


> Jimzilla,
> The cosmonaut you are referring to, I think, might have been Toyohiro Akiyama, a Japanese jopurnalist who spent one week aboard the Mir station . He was wearing an issued 31659 Sturmanskie .


It seems that he was wearing a SS "military"-case; Here a picture and the accompanying text I found;

"Another Soviet space first, Akiyama was the first private citizen to buy passage on a space flight. Akiyama was a member of the Soyez TM-11 mission that linked up with the Mir space station. The cost, a reported 28 million dollars, was paid by TBS, the Tokyo Brodcasting System. While in space, Akiyama sent a series of live broadcasts back to the earth. The watch Akiyama wore was an all stainless steel, Soviet Air Force, 31659 caliber, hacking Sturmanskie"


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> RedFroggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimzilla,
> The cosmonaut you are referring to, I think, might have been Toyohiro Akiyama, a Japanese jopurnalist who spent one week aboard the Mir station . He was wearing an issued 31659 Sturmanskie .
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that he was wearing a SS "military"-case; Here a picture and the accompanying text I found;
> 
> "Another Soviet space first, Akiyama was the first private citizen to buy passage on a space flight. Akiyama was a member of the Soyez TM-11 mission that linked up with the Mir space station. The cost, a reported 28 million dollars, was paid by TBS, the Tokyo Brodcasting System. While in space, Akiyama sent a series of live broadcasts back to the earth. The watch Akiyama wore was an all stainless steel, Soviet Air Force, 31659 caliber, hacking Sturmanskie"
Click to expand...

I think I have this model.


----------



## Sturmansk

While we're at it ... SU 27 Air Force in white. This on has its original flat glass while the black one has a domed replacement (which looks good to me).


----------



## Sturmansk

Quirky design with bicolor case. This is a 31677 movement (with weekday).


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Quirky design with bicolor case. This is a 31677 movement (with weekday).
> 
> View attachment 14909599


Fantastic looking watch!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

Today my ..... let's call it Hybrid :-d


----------



## Victorv

One of my favorites










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Agree - Super nice Victotv !!



Victorv said:


> One of my favorites


I like this model a lot as well ;-)


----------



## Sturmansk

Plesetsk RUSF Space Forces in a typical 90s case


----------



## jimzilla

I had one come in today, excellent condition. It was running 29 seconds fast, the watch was very magnetized for some reason, probably happened in shipping. 
I de magnetized and it and it is running + or - 2 seconds. I really like this one!.


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to give Dimi kudos for selling the watch to me. He is a pleasure to do business with and silky smooth transaction and shipped the watch out the same day. This Okeah is the nicest running 3133 I own.
Thank you Dimi I will keep checking back to see what you have for sale, best regards sir, James. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

To stay with comrade Jimzilla, and his excellent looking OKEAH, in the water, today my new (ca.1993) and newly serviced / restored "Martime Air Force", BBC BMO.
Came from a collector and it still has a SU 3133 engine on board 

Sadly the original acrylic crystal had a very deep scratch, nearly a crack in it and had to be replaced. I couldn't find an acrylic replacement, so opted for a sapphire crystal: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bura...c-mineral-glass-sapphire-crystal-5128393.html


----------



## 24h

EndeavourDK said:


> To stay with comrade Jimzilla with his excellent looking OKEAH in the water, today my new (ca.1993) and newly serviced / restored "Martime Air Force", BBC BMO.
> Came from a collector and it still has a SU 3133 engine on board
> 
> Sadly the original acrylic crystal had a very deep scratch, nearly a crack in it and had to be replaced. I couldn't find an acrylic replacement, so opted for a sapphire crystal: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bura...c-mineral-glass-sapphire-crystal-5128393.html


:-! :-!

I was planning to measure my case today, but I have no idea what happened to my calipers :roll:


----------



## sanik




----------



## jimzilla

sanik said:


>


Very nice. Like the green strap :-!


----------



## sanik

Sturmanskie on jubilee bracelet


----------



## Sturmansk

Traveller with 31681 movement


----------



## sanik

jimzilla said:


> Very nice. Like the green strap :-!


Thanks


----------



## jimzilla

Hello comrades, I had a couple of watches arrive today. As always I have been waiting and waiting but finally they are here. These watches are in AAAA+ condition.
I'm sure some of you remember some weeks ago someone on ebay was selling off his collection and i was lucky enough to snag a couple.
The first watch up is a 3133 in mint condition and flawless! I have not purchased nicer watches than these.


----------



## jimzilla

Next up is an absolutely pristine Komanderskie 3133 sub watch. 100% mint in every way and zero fading on the dial face. 
I myself have not seen one this nice. Both of these watches are perfect, unworn and unmolested and I am very lucky to have won them.
Best regards, jimzilla.


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> Hello comrades, I had a couple of watches arrive today. As always I have been waiting and waiting but finally they are here. These watches are in AAAA+ condition.
> I'm sure some of you remember some weeks ago some one on ebay was selling off his collection and i was lucky enough to snag a couple.
> The first watch up is a 3133 in mint condition and flawless! I have not purchased nicer watches than these.


You got yourself some very, very nice 3133 watches :-! :-! The first one I kind-of own, be it with a darker blue dial. I would have preferred the white dial :roll:. Note that yours, like mine, is made in the USSR. According to Polmax 3133 the "Made in USSR" is only briefly made (1H 1992), the rest (bulk?) has "Made in Russia" printed on the dial. If you rather have the darker USSR-dial, we can swap b-) 

Below the Polmax3133 picture (Note that his has "Made in Russia") and Polmax3133 description of the watch;

" This new sporty style dial was matched with the square case, and briefly produced with a "Made in USSR" version of the dial prior to the break up of the Soviet Union. The rotating bezel was also a fairly new design, and although presumably made for this particular chronograph, it was sometimes matched with other dial types in the square casing."

Here's another nice one for you to chase; Poljot Sturmanskie 3133 b-)


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> Next up is an absolutely pristine Komanderskie 3133 sub watch. 100% mint in every way and zero fading on the dial face.
> I myself have not seen one this nice. Both of these watches are perfect, unworn and unmolested and I am very lucky to have won them.
> Best regards, jimzilla.


Congrats on these wonderul new pieces! When I first heard about these "Vostok" 3133, I thought that they might look kind of cheap, thinking of the real Vostoks with similar dials and bezels. (Nothing against them - I like and collect them myself - but they just don't feel that high-grade). So I'm really delighted when I see that in reality they are just beautiful and do not feel cheap at all. Having them on your wrist is something completely different compared to the real Komandirskies/Amphibias. Wow, and yours look super extra nice!


----------



## stevarad

Woooooooow!!! What beauties! 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

Nothing to match Jimzilla's newbies :roll: ........ today I have to do it with my restored Buran....

BTW; see my Photo-bucket for the blue USSR "Sport"; https://www.watchuseek.com/members/endeavourdk/albums/photo-bucket/


----------



## Sturmansk

Zar Nikolai again, this time with a black bezel


----------



## lyi

And now there are 9


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> And now there are 9


Whow ! It seems to help if you do speak Russian and have good connections lyi ...... very nice and well done, for sure I'm very envy :-!


----------



## jimzilla

WOW!!! That is an impressive collection........ very nice :-!


----------



## SuperDadHK

This baby is running within +4s per day in the past few days!


----------



## lyi

Thank you guys for kind words, and now my recent find, being worked on.


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> Thank you guys for kind words, and now my recent find, being worked on.


Perhaps this, whomever is working on it, may be of some use. I guess the thread will soon disappear to the bottom of the data-bytes dustbin.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/pulling-poljot-3133-chrono-hands-5139739.html


----------



## Sturmansk

Blue Angels Navitimer with b/w dial


----------



## EndeavourDK

My 31659 "Classic" is, after some minor delay, operational again 

(https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/stur...-after-3-years-finally-back-home-5140437.html)


----------



## RedFroggy

Nice 3133 & 31659 tribe !! Congrats Lyi !



lyi said:


> And now there are 9
> View attachment 14920743


the two 31659 on the left seems to have green lume like the "Black Raven" ?


----------



## lyi

EndeavourDK said:


> Perhaps this, whomever is working on it, may be of some use. I guess the thread will soon disappear to the bottom of the data-bytes dustbin.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/pulling-poljot-3133-chrono-hands-5139739.html


Thanks, by the way my watchman's name is Murat & he lives in Caucuses (all my purchases in former SU go to him first for review and treatment) - here is a link to his VK 3133/31659/3017 group. Google translate can help with russian, there are several non-native speakers in that group - https://vk.com/sturmanskie_club


----------



## Sturmansk

"Vostok" 3133 Komandirskie


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> "Vostok" 3133 Komandirskie


Very nice, also the strap choice :-!


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

A chronograph!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> A chronograph!


Good thing it says so :-d :-d ;-) :-!

Are we getting to the bottom of the barrel, or did we just got started ? b-)


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I - one of my fav variation, as this specimen (early ?) has the central second all red.


----------



## Sturmansk

EndeavourDK said:


> Good thing it says so :-d :-d ;-) :-!
> 
> Are we getting to the bottom of the barrel, or did we just got started ? b-)


We'll see  There are so many different ones ...


----------



## EndeavourDK

jimzilla said:


> Hello comrades, I had a couple of watches arrive today. As always I have been waiting and waiting but finally they are here. These watches are in AAAA+ condition.
> I'm sure some of you remember some weeks ago someone on ebay was selling off his collection and i was lucky enough to snag a couple.
> The first watch up is a 3133 in mint condition and flawless! I have not purchased nicer watches than these.


The "Me too !" Jimzilla  ; https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-359.html#post51176343


----------



## lyi

RedFroggy said:


> Nice 3133 & 31659 tribe !! Congrats Lyi !
> 
> the two 31659 on the left seems to have green lume like the "Black Raven" ?


No, 31659 grey-on-grey has white lume, the 4-header is 3133; I do not think soviet 31659 were made with 4 heads; the 3-header in the top center of my picture of 9 comrades is classic soviet 31659



























On another subject, kind of bummed that nobody commented on the picture of my mechanism (on last page) - can someone explain, for the rest of the audience, what is so special about it; if no takers, I will post in couple of days.

Also buying early Okean (1978) on Tuesday, fingers crossed the transaction will go smoothly


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> On another subject, kind of bummed that nobody commented on the picture of my mechanism (on last page) - can someone explain, for the rest of the audience, what is so special about it; if no takers, I will post in couple of days.


I didn't know you were awaiting any comments ...... it seems a nice find !

Reading the Polmax3133 guide the movement appears to be an early 3133; "white" or "steel-colored" chrono-wheels, two-piece reset hammer, single bolt chronograph brake, Poljot crown (model 1 or 2??) on the chrono-bridge. From what I can make up out of the guide between 1978 - 1981 ....... if original (?).

Guide - Poljot cal. 3133

Was this you were after ? :think:


----------



## lyi

EndeavourDK said:


> I didn't know you were awaiting any comments ...... it seems a nice find !
> 
> Reading the Polmax3133 guide the movement appears to be an early 3133; "white" or "steel-colored" chrono-wheels, two-piece reset hammer, single bolt chronograph brake, Poljot crown (model 1 or 2??) on the chrono-bridge. From what I can make up out of the guide between 1978 - 1981 ....... if original (?).
> 
> Guide - Poljot cal. 3133
> 
> Was this you were after ? :think:


Close, but that is very general description. There is something else & it is covered in the guide - that is why I went for this lot as a tigress. By the way, it is original - there are two additional indicators (but they become apparent only when pieces are started to be taken apart) that it is an early version but I am not sure how to describe them properly. One is a hole in the head that winds the watch, and another is there is an extra piece that goes under bezel. Apparently after 1979 it was removed (and that is why the "newer" watches make noises)


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> One is a hole in the head that winds the watch, and another is there is an extra piece that goes under bezel. Apparently after 1979 it was removed (and that is why the "newer" watches make noises)


I didn't know about those differences, so your watch is 1978 - 1979? I guess, for a newbie like me and with the help of Polmax3133 I wasn't that far off ...... b-)

Now we also know were the rattle comes from  As for the "rattle", I never noticed and knew about it until I read it yesterday .... :roll:


----------



## lyi

EndeavourDK said:


> I didn't know about those differences, so your watch is 1978 - 1979? I guess, for a newbie like me and with the help of Polmax3133 I wasn't that far off ...... b-)


Nope, the watch is 1977 and it is visible in the picture why the date is so early


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> Nope, the watch is 1977 and it is visible in the picture why the date is so early


According to Polmax3133 the single slot reverse-threaded lever bolts were ca.1976 replaced with tri-slot bolts. So that would place yours after ca. 1976.
The steel-coloured jumper spring was ca. 1979 replaced by new brass-coloured spring.

That would place yours ca. 1976 - 1979.
The Polmax3133 dates given are all "circa"; give & take. I assume those are his best guesstimates :think:

I don't see any other tell-tales, so you win :-!


----------



## Sturmansk

Buran Typhoon. The dial strikes me, and that's why I keep this watch even though the chrono second stops at 58 and that BUGS ME.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> Buran Typhoon. The dial strikes me, and that's why I keep this watch even though the chrono second tops at 58 and that BUGS ME.


The chrono seconds-hand can be zeroed from the rare .... easy fix but it depends how "pure" your watch needs to be and how handy you are? You know my mail ;-)


----------



## lyi

EndeavourDK said:


> According to Polmax3133 the single slot reverse-threaded lever bolts were ca.1976 replaced with tri-slot bolts. So that would place yours after ca. 1976.
> The steel-coloured jumper spring was ca. 1979 replaced by new brass-coloured spring.
> 
> That would place yours ca. 1976 - 1979.
> The Polmax3133 dates given are all "circa"; give & take. I assume those are his best guesstimates :think:
> 
> I don't see any other tell-tales, so you win :-!


No winners/losers here  Just exchange of information. Lets see if anybody else pick ups on it


----------



## Sturmansk

Strela with a plain cream coloured dial


----------



## Sturmansk

Stainless steel case with golden "click" bezel and a deep blue dial. Lots of colours so I had to use yet another for the strap, and I don't really know what the "PY" inscription is supposed to mean.


----------



## Sturmansk

[Edited double post]


----------



## lyi

well, here is the "solution" - the rarity is hidden in plain view - the number is 5 digits, which actually came BEFORE 4 digit mechanism numbers (5 digits was for a whole year, 4 digits was for 1 quarter and then it started over)


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Stainless steel case with golden "click" bezel and a deep blue dial. Lots of colours so I had to use yet another for the strap, and I don't really know what the "PY" inscription is supposed to mean.
> 
> View attachment 14942223


It is cyrillic "РЧ". In english it would be like sound for letter r and ch. Probably initialls for "russian watches", or something like that.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## lyi

stevarad said:


> It is cyrillic "РЧ". In english it would be like sound for letter r and ch. Probably initialls for "russian watches", or something like that.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Very good guess, another possibility (have no idea, it just fits) would be (1) "hand watch" - Ручные Часы or (2) "Radio Frequency" -Радио-Частотные


----------



## RedFroggy

I was feeling a tad «Nautical» ... ;-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> well, here is the "solution" - the rarity is hidden in plain view - the number is 5 digits, which actually came BEFORE 4 digit mechanism numbers (5 digits was for a whole year, 4 digits was for 1 quarter and then it started over)


Yes, I've noticed that, but according to Polmax3133 that brings the date, as I suggested earlier, still within the 1976 - 1979 era. And that's all "circa", give & take, plus or minus ....... 
Still can't see the precise date of 1977 ? :think:


----------



## Rimmed762

lyi said:


> stevarad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cyrillic "РЧ". In english it would be like sound for letter r and ch. Probably initialls for "russian watches", or something like that.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
> 
> 
> 
> Very good guess, another possibility (have no idea, it just fits) would be (1) "hand watch" - Ручные Часы or (2) "Radio Frequency" -Радио-Частотные
Click to expand...

Or it is manufactured for someone else. Everything in dial, except questionable RY, is in english.


----------



## UDIVER




----------



## lyi

EndeavourDK said:


> Yes, I've noticed that, but according to Polmax3133 that brings the date, as I suggested earlier, still within the 1976 - 1979 era. And that's all "circa", give & take, plus or minus .......
> Still can't see the precise date of 1977 ? :think:


Ok My bad, the info came from two different gurus in former SU. I will copy their comments here in Russian, you can google translate

1) Эмблема на мосту ставилась до 1979 года, при этом пятизначный номер пробивался до 1977 года, с 1978 года номер стал четырёхзначным

2) Начало 1978 - появился 4-значный номер
1979 - малая партия с маркировкой 3132 
Конец 1979 - мосты баланса перестали клеймить. перенос клейма на платину
до 1980 ставились безели с красными цифрами
1981 - в течении двух-трёх лет колеса заменены на жёлтые
87-88 - "лысый" шрифт 23 камня, без засечек
Конец 1987 - начало 1990 - надпись на 6 часов «US 10 SR»
1988 - с рычагов исчез регулировочный винт
1990 - номер на мосту стал пятизначным
1992 - белое колесо баланса


----------



## EndeavourDK

lyi said:


> Ok My bad, the info came from two different gurus in former SU. I will copy their comments here in Russian, you can google translate
> 
> 1) Эмблема на мосту ставилась до 1979 года, при этом пятизначный номер пробивался до 1977 года, с 1978 года номер стал четырёхзначным
> 
> 2) Начало 1978 - появился 4-значный номер
> 1979 - малая партия с маркировкой 3132
> Конец 1979 - мосты баланса перестали клеймить. перенос клейма на платину
> до 1980 ставились безели с красными цифрами
> 1981 - в течении двух-трёх лет колеса заменены на жёлтые
> 87-88 - "лысый" шрифт 23 камня, без засечек
> Конец 1987 - начало 1990 - надпись на 6 часов «US 10 SR»
> 1988 - с рычагов исчез регулировочный винт
> 1990 - номер на мосту стал пятизначным
> 1992 - белое колесо баланса


Different sources, about the same information;

Your source:
1) The emblem on the bridge was placed until 1979, while the five-digit number made its way to 1977, since 1978 the number has become four-digit.

Polmax3133;
Oops ....... currently at 07:15 European time what did remain of the Polmax3133 site is now totally gone. It was still there last night :think:
Anyhow, Polmax3133 said the 4-digit came in 1979

To me, never mind; I think it is pretty amazing detective work to get so close within a few years, give & take :-!


----------



## Eggsy

Polmax3133;
Oops ....... currently at 07:15 European time what did remain of the Polmax3133 site is now totally gone. It was still there last night :think:

It's a shame Polmax3133 site is gone 
Was a very good website with lots of useful information.


----------



## Sturmansk

Thank you all for your thoughts and ideas about the Cyrillic "PY"! Here's another one:


----------



## Sturmansk

Strela with white dial and silver subdials


----------



## Sturmansk

Zar Nikolai again with a nice silver dial and applied golden roman numerals in an interesting bicolor case


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> Zar Nikolai again with a nice silver dial and applied golden roman numerals in an interesting bicolor case


Very nice, have to say more sophisticated than my latest (mint condition) "dress"-acquiry .....
However my watch came with a brand new, must have been an (very) old issue, genuine leather Vostok strap. Not the cheap chromium tanned stuff, but the old fashion vegetable tanned leather. Quality very hard to find (and $$) these days.


----------



## Sturmansk

Sturmanskie Dial in a "JAK 7" case. Seller told me he had the movement and dial from another watch built into this nice case. Looking at the photo I realize that the tachy scale is not really well placed.


----------



## RedFroggy

East meets the West ... It's, IMO, a very pleasing"Breitlingest" result !!
What pushers do you have on this one ?



Sturmansk said:


> Sturmanskie Dial in a "JAK 7" case. Seller told me he had the movement and dial from another watch built into this nice case. Looking at the photo I realize that the tachy scale is not really well placed.
> 
> View attachment 14956583


----------



## Sturmansk

RedFroggy said:


> East meets the West ... It's, IMO, a very pleasing"Breitlingest" result !!
> What pushers do you have on this one ?


Thank you - I like it, too! The pushers are these:


----------



## SuperDadHK

Black dial Strela on brown strap


----------



## Sturmansk

Ya better show some ID, fella, cos I'm actually really from INTERPOL. See!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Finally, all completed !

Found a substitute and replaced the 30 years old age-cracked acrylic crystal with a brand-spanking new one, good again for many years to come :-!


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> Finally, all completed !
> 
> Found a substitute and replaced the 30 years old age-cracked acrylic crystal with a brand-spanking new one, good again for many years to come :-!


Your collection is geting better and better. Congrats!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> Your collection is geting better and better. Congrats!


Thanks ;-)

However, things may change now. Priorities in the next few years may shift to more important things in life. A financial crisis was already long overdue, a gigantic bubble desperately looking for a needle.
The corona-virus has provided that needle big time and that will change the future landscape. Watches are something I'm not short off, perhaps the time has come to enjoy my current collection instead of chasing the next and the next one.
I can't see anything wrong with that


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> Thanks ;-)
> 
> However, things may change now. Priorities in the next few years may shift to more important things in life. A financial crisis was already long overdue, a gigantic bubble desperately looking for a needle.
> The corona-virus has provided that needle big time and that will change the future landscape. Watches are something I'm not short off, perhaps the time has come to enjoy my current collection instead of chasing the next and the next one.
> I can't see anything wrong with that


100% agree.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> Finally, all completed !
> 
> Found a substitute and replaced the 30 years old age-cracked acrylic crystal with a brand-spanking new one, good again for many years to come :-!


WOOOOW Roland that is a gem, very, very nice comrade! |>


----------



## Sturmansk

Plain black dial with tachy bezel and fat pushers/crown


----------



## Sturmansk

Basilika case and plain white dial


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Basilika case and plain white dial
> 
> View attachment 14964593


This is my favorite design. Basilika cases are among best designed cases among all brands. Beautiful watch.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> This is my favorite design. Basilika cases are among best designed cases among all brands. Beautiful watch.


Wasn't sure when I bought my first one, as I was afraid it might look too "baroque". But now I'm a fan and some mornings it just feels like "I can use a Basilika today". I wasn't too happy with the original straps so in the meantime I figured out how to carve them myself.


----------



## Sturmansk

Black and orange dial, steel case with clicking "compass" bezel, and an interesting set of hands. Marketed as a flight chrono, this one looks a bit naval to my eyes.


----------



## Kotsov

Sturmansk said:


> Wasn't sure when I bought my first one, as I was afraid it might look too "baroque". But now I'm a fan and some mornings it just feels like "I can use a Basilika today". I wasn't too happy with the original straps so in the meantime I figured out how to carve them myself.


Do you use a stock strap and carve out a notch?


----------



## Sturmansk

Kotsov said:


> Do you use a stock strap and carve out a notch?


Yes, that's how I do it. It's not that easy but I get it done. Of course the link between the watch case and the leather strap is weaker than with usual watch cases, as only a couple of mm remain both sides of the lug.


----------



## Sturmansk

MIG 29 BURAN in a thick case (height is about 16 mm)


----------



## Kotsov

Sturmansk said:


> Yes, that's how I do it. It's not that easy but I get it done. Of course the link between the watch case and the leather strap is weaker than with usual watch cases, as only a couple of mm remain both sides of the lug.


Cheers

Was thinking about this for a 960 Neptune so I didn't have to use the links.

Presumably, well obviously, there must be special pins?


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kotsov said:


> Cheers
> 
> Was thinking about this for a 960 Neptune so I didn't have to use the links.
> 
> Presumably, well obviously, there must be special pins?


Yes, the 960 has special pins, but very likely CousinsUK has something you can use too ....

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-pins.html

In case you ever like a metal bracelet, this works very well too (I've done two):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/diy-solid-link-bracelet-960-neptune-case-933059.html

Suc6 :-!


----------



## Sturmansk

Aviator with mat steel case and a dial that I really fancy


----------



## Sturmansk

Buran V.M. (?) with moon phase and longish "Strela" type pushers


----------



## stevarad

V.M. is for Volmax. As distinction from Poljot.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

EndeavourDK said:


> Yes, the 960 has special pins, but very likely CousinsUK has something you can use too ....
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-pins.html
> 
> In case you ever like a metal bracelet, this works very well too (I've done two):
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/diy-solid-link-bracelet-960-neptune-case-933059.html
> 
> Suc6 :-!


Wow. Thank you so much.

How have I missed these?


----------



## Sturmansk

Afg[h]anistan with tank and useless world cities bezel


----------



## Sturmansk

"Luftwaffe" Fliegerchrono à la Junghans


----------



## Sturmansk

Taiga with bear


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie 3133


----------



## casper461

Horrible watches


----------



## stevarad

casper461 said:


> Horrible watches


all of them? or which one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> all of them? or which one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much all of them they are just flashy and cheap looking Sorry but they are not a nice looking watch. If they were clothing they would be a Shell suit The mechanics of them I'm sure are good but the dials and colours just awful


----------



## Sturmansk

casper461 said:


> Pretty much all of them they are just flashy and cheap looking Sorry but they are not a nice looking watch. If they were clothing they would be a Shell suit The mechanics of them I'm sure are good but the dials and colours just awful


I wouldn't say pretty much all of them. There are so many versions from different times, and part of the fun is looking at the wide variety that there is. When I post a picture here, it's not like I'm saying: Look at this great watch. It's rather: Look, this one also exists.

But still - for me the fun thing is, most of them I _do _like, more or less. My rule of thumb is, if I wouldn't wear it, I won't keep it. And of course I have my favourites, like some of the Aviators or the classic Sturmanskies.

Cheers


----------



## SunnyOrange

casper461 said:


> Pretty much all of them they are just flashy and cheap looking Sorry but they are not a nice looking watch. If they were clothing they would be a Shell suit The mechanics of them I'm sure are good but the dials and colours just awful


This is your opinion.

Watches look better in reality than in pictures. Russian watches, both vintage and modern, are beautiful, durable, with nice styles, and this industry can really be proud with the entire history of production (even in difficult times) which, obviously, you aren't familiar with.

And last but not the least, it's all the matter of personal taste.


----------



## casper461

Sturmansk said:


> I wouldn't say pretty much all of them. There are so many versions from different times, and part of the fun is looking at the wide variety that there is. When I post a picture here, it's not like I'm saying: Look at this great watch. It's rather: Look, this one also exists.
> 
> But still - for me the fun thing is, most of them I _do _like, more or less. My rule of thumb is, if I wouldn't wear it, I won't keep it. And of course I have my favourites, like some of the Aviators or the classic Sturmanskies.
> 
> Cheers


No fair points you have made but why is everything Russian flashy


----------



## casper461

SunnyOrange said:


> This is your opinion.
> 
> Watches look better in reality than in pictures. Russian watches, both vintage and modern, are beautiful, durable, with nice styles, and this industry can really be proud with the entire history of production (even in difficult times) which, obviously, you aren't familiar with.
> 
> And last but not the least, it's all the matter of personal taste.


Again I say most things Russian tend to be flashy im sure the watches are good watches but not tastefully presented


----------



## stevarad

casper461 said:


> Pretty much all of them they are just flashy and cheap looking Sorry but they are not a nice looking watch. If they were clothing they would be a Shell suit The mechanics of them I'm sure are good but the dials and colours just awful


Poljot had millions designs.

Some were very slim and minimalistic, some military and rough style, some very flashy and made only for hungry tourists who wanted something "from KGB agents", some so beautiful that you would think that is Patek design studio...and that is beauty about this watches - that variety

But, yes, some were very, very ugly. Instead, so ugly that they became so legendary and somehow beautiful in that uncompromised uglienest.

But some are B E A U T I F U L.

100% of true is that beauty is in eye of beholder, but please, look at some of this in next few my posts, and tell me your opinion...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Like this...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...or this...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Would rather not say


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

..cant upload more because of kids...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> ..cant upload more because of kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Russian mafia to go with all the tattoos


----------



## Eggsy

Hmm I think I smell a troll...


----------



## stevarad

casper461 said:


> Russian mafia to go with all the tattoos


Real and seriuos russian mafia doesn't weare russian watches  They wear swiss. From real gold.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## casper461

Eggsy said:


> Hmm I think I smell a troll...


No, I just don't like the look of them I'm sure that as a watch they are good but why all the colours and bling.


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> Real and seriuos russian mafia doesn't weare russian watches  They wear swiss. From real gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


The flashiest swiss watches you can buy


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> Real and seriuos russian mafia doesn't weare russian watches  They wear swiss. From real gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Zenith great brand arguably one of the greatest movements but that model DIRE DIRE DIRE as is a Rolex with jewels surrounding it both are crimes


----------



## casper461

Great style


----------



## Kotsov

Eggsy said:


> Hmm I think I smell a troll...


Or a plonker, either way


----------



## stevarad

casper461 said:


> Zenith great brand arguably one of the greatest movements but that model DIRE DIRE DIRE as is a Rolex with jewels surrounding it both are crimes


Man...Rolex with jewels around is one of my dream watches!! And, cross my heart, I am not mafia 

How tastes can be different..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> Man...Rolex with jewels around is one of my dream watches!! And, cross my heart, I am not mafia
> 
> How tastes can be different..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока









are you sure


----------



## casper461

Kotsov said:


> Or a plonker, either way


Not a troll but a bit of a plonker truth be said


----------



## stevarad

casper461 said:


> View attachment 14985023
> are you sure


I am not. Although, my gang (on left side) is much more powerful, stronger and dangerous than any mafia or war criminals.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> I am not. Although, my gang (on left side) is much more powerful, stronger and dangerous than any mafia or war criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


You win You will get no more arguments from me I know when I'm beat Nice family


----------



## casper461

casper461 said:


> You win You will get no more arguments from me I know when I'm beat Nice family


PS I love all your watches


----------



## stevarad

casper461 said:


> PS I love all your watches


Thanks. And I love good and strong humor! That will save us.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## casper461

stevarad said:


> Thanks. And I love good and strong humor! That will save us.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


With all that is going on in the world we have to have a bit of a laugh


----------



## 24h

casper461 said:


> Horrible watches


You never have anything nice to say and are always replying with something negative. Why waste your time?
Being a troll on some watch forum seems like a miserable existence.


----------



## casper461

24h said:


> You never have anything nice to say and are always replying with something negative. Why waste your time?
> Being a troll on some watch forum seems like a miserable existence.


Lighten up if I'm all you have got to worry about at the present time you need to watch the news


----------



## Fergfour

casper461 said:


> Lighten up if I'm all you have got to worry about at the present time you need to watch the news


Most people are capable of watching the news at one point in the day, and talking about other topics (such as watches) at different times in the day. It doesn't have to be all or nothing.


----------



## casper461

Fergfour said:


> Most people are capable of watching the news at one point in the day, and talking about other topics (such as watches) at different times in the day. It doesn't have to be all or nothing.


God another one and I suppose you, of course, count yourself as one of those gifted multi-tasking people


----------



## Fergfour

casper461 said:


> God another one and I suppose you, of course, count yourself as one of those gifted multi-tasking people


Nope. I watch/read the news at one point, and then at a different point in the day, log in to see what's happening on WUS. When I'm on WUS, I like to, you know, read and talk about watches.


----------



## Sturmansk

Diplomat in rounded square case with black dial


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Diplomat in rounded square case with black dial
> 
> View attachment 14991685


And this is one nice piece!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

Thank you! Diplomat in rounded square case with white dial:


----------



## elsoldemayo

One of quite a few Buran in my collection


----------



## stevarad

elsoldemayo said:


> One of quite a few Buran in my collection
> 
> View attachment 14994787


That watch is always pleasure for eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarmod

Luch 3055 today


----------



## Aarmod

Sorry, wrong thread, hope this one makes up for it!


----------



## Count_Vlad

stevarad said:


> And this is one nice piece!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


A very interesting watch. Beautiful !


----------



## Count_Vlad

stevarad said:


> And this is one nice piece!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


A very interesting watch. Beautiful !


----------



## Sturmansk

This one was made for a Russian air show called "MAKS". One of my favourites, I really like the dial in its Basilika case though one would expect some kind of Aviator watch for the occasion ...


----------



## Sturmansk

Delete


----------



## Sturmansk

Two large date windows. This dial looks like a deranged grin to me.

View attachment 15000539


----------



## Sturmansk

The tin can is not my favourite case but I could not resist that dial


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> The tin can is not my favourite case but I could not resist that dial
> 
> View attachment 15002439


Very nice, wish I had one in my collection.


----------



## Sturmansk

Does this mean OFICER? Some kind of war ship it seems, a red star, and redundant tachymetre scales.


----------



## Sturmansk

DELETE double post

[Sometimes when I post, the forum page returns with two identical entries and I can do nothing about it. I would like to delete one of them but haven't found out how that can be done. Any help would be appreciated.]


----------



## Odessa200

Sturmansk said:


> DELETE double post
> 
> [Sometimes when I post, the forum page returns with two identical entries and I can do nothing about it. I would like to delete one of them but haven't found out how that can be done. Any help would be appreciated.]


Do you tap/click when you post or double tap/double click?
Do you go back in your browser or you use navigation provided by the site. 
If you always single click and Never hit back or refresh the page right after posting then you will never double post.


----------



## Sturmansk

Thank you!



Odessa200 said:


> If you always single click and Never hit back or refresh the page right after posting then you will never double post.


That's what I do here and on numerous other forum sites. I enter my post and hit the button "post quick reply" once. But still ...


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That's what I do here and on numerous other forum sites. I enter my post and hit the button "post quick reply" once. But still ...


I experienced that problem as well but now, even with short replies, I go to the "Go Advanced" first and once I'm done with my reply, I hit the "Submit reply" button. Never had a double post problem ever since.

Hope that works for U2 ;-)


----------



## Sturmansk

MOSCOW 1991 TOKYO - the flag is still red

View attachment 15010815


----------



## Sturmansk

MOSCOW 1991 TOKYO - the flag is still red









(Sorry if this is another double post. I tried to follow EndeavourDK's advice and chose "go advanced", but this time the picture is only included in the post as a link. So I try again with the quick reply.)


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sturmansk said:


> (Sorry if this is another double post. I tried to follow EndeavourDK's advice and chose "go advanced", but this time the picture is only included in the post as a link. So I try again with the quick reply.)


Normally I go directly to advanced and upload the picture in "manage attachments", check my reply in the preview and than submit reply ..... however, the WUS software has sometimes some bugs ....

The good news is; in the scheme of things which are going on right now; a double post isn't the end of the world :-d


----------



## elsoldemayo

Exactly, I'd rather see a watch twice than not see it at all


----------



## Sturmansk

MOSCOW ROME '92, the flag has changed.


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## RedFroggy

Sry - double post


----------



## kakefe

my two Poljot chronos









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Sturmansk said:


> MOSCOW ROME '92, the flag has changed.
> 
> View attachment 15013597


This is mine. Any opinion on the dial anyone ?


----------



## RedFroggy

Both are Very nice but I just love that black dial !!



kakefe said:


> my two Poljot chronos


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> This is mine. Any opinion on the dial anyone ?


It is ok. They had several variations of the model: gold, black, moscow - rome - 92, moscow - 92 - rome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks. I've seen à couple of black Moscow-Tokyo, including on Polmax3113 ex website. But I've never seen any black Moscow-Rome except mine. Also it is marked USRR for à 1992 watch. Some Moscow-Tokyo are marked USSR, some Russia, and it's à 1991 watch. I've only seen Russia-marked Moscow-Rome. Needless to say I'd love to be wrong !


----------



## Sturmansk

ALPHA with a clicking compass bezel


----------



## stevarad

Didn't done photosession for long time. Bussy time.

And I don't want my friend EndeavourDK to be mad on me, so here is some sugar.

This will be poljot classica showdown.

I really like that case - so simple, so elegant, so good sits on wrist, so poljot...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

most classical poljot classica...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

"chronograph" case variation, with old beaten poljot leather strap.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

again classic classica, on brown strap..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

..and on black strap...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I like this combo very much. "Chronograph" case variation, golden roman numerals, and leather nato strap.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Black/gold classica.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

black/gold with "chronograph" case and roman numerals.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Black/gold sekonda.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I think it is enough sugar for today...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> I think it is enough sugar for today...


A beautiful lot, and the group shot is especially nice!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> Didn't done photosession for long time. Bussy time.
> 
> And I don't want my friend EndeavourDK to be mad on me, so here is some sugar.
> 
> This will be poljot classica showdown.
> 
> I really like that case - so simple, so elegant, so good sits on wrist, so poljot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Sorry, that's too much for me to cope with ....... it's like when you suddenly shake a pin-ball machine; it goes fully on tilt  :-! :-d


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing the Strela inspired me to break out this hand winding Russian Chrono. I didn't bother changing the date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk?!!!

Where are you?!

Don't let us wait to long for todays 3133!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

OK 

Case with tachy scale and a white/gray MIG 29 BURAN dial (which repeats the outer tachy like so many other 3133).


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> ..and on black strap...


Do you keep identical watches to wear them with different straps? Or are there small differences between them that I don't see?


----------



## stevarad

Some are identical. I wear them on different strap.

I have dozen of identical 3133's or other watches. Some because I like them very much, so one to wear, one to keep in safe, some because second one was so cheap that I had to bought it, and some because I want to use second one for modification.

For example, when I find time, one of those poljot classica will be soaked in HCL, to remove chrome from surface, so I will have brass poljot classica )). I bet it will look awsome. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## backarelli

And if not the most valuable, this is my grail in the collection. I wish I could find a word to describe my love for this watch !!!


----------



## stevarad

backarelli said:


> And if not the most valuable, this is my grail in the collection. I wish I could find a word to describe my love for this watch !!!
> 
> View attachment 15022569
> 
> 
> View attachment 15022571
> 
> 
> View attachment 15022573
> 
> 
> View attachment 15022575
> 
> 
> View attachment 15022577


Same feelings and thoughts. Fantastic watch!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

backarelli said:


> And if not the most valuable, this is my grail in the collection. I wish I could find a word to describe my love for this watch !!!


Happy for you! I tried at least twice, but this one's just not meant for me (looking virtually like a frying pan on my wrist). So I had to let them go and be happy with the, thank God, many smaller cases that there are.


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> I have dozen of identical 3133's or other watches. Some because I like them very much, so one to wear, one to keep in safe, some because second one was so cheap that I had to bought it, and some because I want to use second one for modification.


Good reasons! I have to let my doubles go sooner or later so as to set some $$ free for new ones to come, exception being a couple of classic Sturmanskies that are just too beautiful.


----------



## Sturmansk

COMBAT with white dial, neon green numbers and clicking bezel


----------



## Sturmansk

Coarse grey case from whatever material, with a black Sturmanskie dial


----------



## Sturmansk

COMBAT with luminous dial


----------



## Sturmansk

VREMIA with black dial and red star


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Sturmansk

PLARB BURAN with a black dial and a small red star on the submarine


----------



## Sturmansk

Russian and German flags in classic case


----------



## Sturmansk

Camel savonnette with a bicolor case


----------



## Sturmansk

Steel case with elevated tachy scale and a black dial


----------



## RedFroggy

After a very long search (years ...) I finally got this 3133 at a affordable price

















So kitch ... I absolutely love it ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 & 31659 Gang-Bang ;-)









I bought one, then 2, then an other one. My wife said that they all look the same ... 
As far as she knows I left it there ...


----------



## joecool

RedFroggy said:


> 3133 & 31659 Gang-Bang ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15065203
> 
> 
> I bought one, then 2, then an other one. My wife said that they all look the same ...
> As far as she knows I left it there ...


Hell yeah!.... 3133 is one an affliction you just can't be cured of with one dose.... For sure:-!


----------



## arktika1148

RedFroggy said:


> 3133 & 31659 Gang-Bang ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15065203
> 
> 
> I bought one, then 2, then an other one. My wife said that they all look the same ...
> As far as she knows I left it there ...


Ace.

Got to admit , some do look sort of similar 

Pity no longer made. Pretty sure Igor (ruscamera) has said the tooling was scrapped 
Still unsure on the 26's though. Vostok got the lot , said wouldn't make , tooling bought to keep their 24's up and running. Yet Volmax keep bringing out new models , some with the alarms too. If old parts must be low stock by now. Could there be a small chance that the 26's are being made.


----------



## stevarad

arktika1148 said:


> Ace.
> 
> Got to admit , some do look sort of similar
> 
> Pity no longer made. Pretty sure Igor (ruscamera) has said the tooling was scrapped
> Still unsure on the 26's though. Vostok got the lot , said wouldn't make , tooling bought to keep their 24's up and running. Yet Volmax keep bringing out new models , some with the alarms too. If old parts must be low stock by now. Could there be a small chance that the 26's are being made.


I still want to believe that miracle can happen and that we will se 3133 resurrection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

stevarad said:


> I still want to believe that miracle can happen and that we will se 3133 resurrection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Afaik Jl bought wods for their Strela range and PI for their range too. Almost deffo others did . The old Poljot works is still up and running so guess they have as well . Plus old stuff here and there , so , hopefully by hook 'n crook should be ok for many years.
Igor does still list new stuff , although some that must be low sales of old , and movements too, bit pricey . A few cases ready to fit as well , odd.
Many are now three of four times what mine cost , wish hadn't dithered on a few , that's life


----------



## Sturmansk

USSR Sturmanskie with silver dial


----------



## unclemexnyc

Just found out I am member of this 3133 club! Evidently, this Poljot Chrono was an 'export' model produced in mid-1990s.


----------



## lyi

Sturmansk said:


> USSR Sturmanskie with silver dial
> 
> View attachment 15069865


Nice watch, but technically they are not "shturmanskie" - they are civil Poljot. Shturmnaskie were 31659 and 3133 only without word Poljot (either cirilic or latin)


----------



## lyi

My boys (plus 4 being worked on)


----------



## stevarad

Give us those strela photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyi

stevarad said:


> Give us those strela photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not Strela, they are Poljot and Secunda, far from perfect but "pure" and after good service


----------



## stevarad

lyi said:


> It is not Strela, they are Poljot and Secunda, far from perfect but "pure" and after good service
> 
> View attachment 15071581
> View attachment 15071577


Ha! I have same two! And love them very much.

They are all strelas today in our heads. Every 3017 watches (although, you are right, they are not)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

lyi said:


> Nice watch, but technically they are not "shturmanskie" - they are civil Poljot. Shturmnaskie were 31659 and 3133 only without word Poljot (either cirilic or latin)


This one, maybe?


----------



## lyi

Sturmansk said:


> This one, maybe?
> 
> View attachment 15072829


Yes, this watch is the "S" - do you have a mech photo? the big hands go with very early mechanism (thereafter they became green), but the rant does not (the early ones were with red numbers); also the little hand in the right circle window should be red, but if the mechanism is super early, it could be black - I am not 100% sure


----------



## Sturmansk

lyi said:


> Yes, this watch is the "S" - do you have a mech photo?


I will try to open the case later today. No idea what's inside. Meanwhile, this one:


----------



## stevarad

lyi said:


> Yes, this watch is the "S" - do you have a mech photo? the big hands go with very early mechanism (thereafter they became green), but the rant does not (the early ones were with red numbers); also the little hand in the right circle window should be red, but if the mechanism is super early, it could be black - I am not 100% sure


 to your knowledge...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

lyi said:


> Yes, this watch is the "S" - do you have a mech photo? the big hands go with very early mechanism (thereafter they became green), but the rant does not (the early ones were with red numbers); also the little hand in the right circle window should be red, but if the mechanism is super early, it could be black - I am not 100% sure


By the way, I found a small red spot at the centre of the chrono minute hand, hope it shows in the picture. Maybe the hand was once red and lost most of the paint?









OK, this is the first one I actually opened ... gulp &#8230; I only have the cheapest and simplest tools ...









... and here's what I found inside:









What do you make of it?


----------



## RedFroggy

I would try to swap the chrono second for an original.


----------



## lyi

Sturmansk said:


> I will try to open the case later today. No idea what's inside. Meanwhile, this one:
> 
> View attachment 15075293


This 3133 is an early Russian (from 1992-94 or so), but it can have 95-99% soviet parts (except for face).


----------



## Sturmansk

Another one. I like the worn-out look of the inner bezel and the small white dot next to the date window.


----------



## lyi

Sturmansk said:


> By the way, I found a small red spot at the centre of the chrono minute hand, hope it shows in the picture. Maybe the hand was once red and lost most of the paint?
> 
> View attachment 15076627
> 
> 
> OK, this is the first one I actually opened ... gulp &#8230; I only have the cheapest and simplest tools ...
> 
> View attachment 15076629
> 
> 
> ... and here's what I found inside:
> 
> View attachment 15076633
> 
> 
> What do you make of it?


Just visually, I would guess that it is 1982-84 production - when they started to replace white wheels with yellow ones. The "fat" calendar date also says it is prior to 1985-6. If that is the case, the rant is correct and the big hands are not (white ones belong to 1975-76 models). There are several other tell tale signs of the age of the mech and case, but for that you would need to take the winding head out (to see its construction) and then whole mech out of the case (to see how the glass is attached). Not sure you are willing to risk it


----------



## Sturmansk

lyi said:


> Just visually, I would guess that it is 1982-84 production - when they started to replace white wheels with yellow ones. The "fat" calendar date also says it is prior to 1985-6. If that is the case, the rant is correct and the big hands are not (white ones belong to 1975-76 models). There are several other tell tale signs of the age of the mech and case, but for that you would need to take the winding head out (to see its construction) and then whole mech out of the case (to see how the glass is attached). Not sure you are willing to risk it


That's very interesting info, thanks a lot! I don't dare to push my luck any further, I'm happy it's a working old watch. Looking at the movement photo I think it has its traces of life, not only the screw heads, but also the thin yellow thingy above the chrono bridge (attached with 2 screws) which is not complete anymore but still does the job. I'm not keen on a collection of Frankens but I do like these old signs of use and repair/service, even if that means "wrong" hands etc., as it shows some of the history - and they probably had to use what was available at the time. Thanks again for the insight!


----------



## lyi

Sturmansk said:


> That's very interesting info, thanks a lot! I don't dare to push my luck any further, I'm happy it's a working old watch. Looking at the movement photo I think it has its traces of life, not only the screw heads, but also the thin yellow thingy above the chrono bridge (attached with 2 screws) which is not complete anymore but still does the job. I'm not keen on a collection of Frankens but I do like these old signs of use and repair/service, even if that means "wrong" hands etc., as it shows some of the history - and they probably had to use what was available at the time. Thanks again for the insight!


One thing that bugs me, are the white old hands - they are super rare and valuable; why would someone use them instead of a part that costs 5 times less


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> Sturmansk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting info, thanks a lot! I don't dare to push my luck any further, I'm happy it's a working old watch. Looking at the movement photo I think it has its traces of life, not only the screw heads, but also the thin yellow thingy above the chrono bridge (attached with 2 screws) which is not complete anymore but still does the job. I'm not keen on a collection of Frankens but I do like these old signs of use and repair/service, even if that means "wrong" hands etc., as it shows some of the history - and they probably had to use what was available at the time. Thanks again for the insight!
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that bugs me, are the white old hands - they are super rare and valuable; why would someone use them instead of a part that costs 5 times less
Click to expand...

The hands have simply been re-lumed or painted white, there are no instances of silver dial sturmanskie's with blued hands and white lume. Standard colour lume was green from 1976 onwards. Only the early first generation Okeah has white lume work on hands and dial.

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

MattBrace said:


> The hands have simply been re-lumed or painted white, there are no instances of silver dial sturmanskie's with blued hands and white lume. Standard colour lume was green from 1976 onwards. Only the early first generation Okeah has white lume work on hands and dial.
> 
> Cheers...


So happy to se you active again Matt 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Welkom back Matt !!!



MattBrace said:


> The hands have simply been re-lumed or painted white...Only the early first generation Okeah has white lume work on hands and dial.


----------



## MattBrace

stevarad said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hands have simply been re-lumed or painted white, there are no instances of silver dial sturmanskie's with blued hands and white lume. Standard colour lume was green from 1976 onwards. Only the early first generation Okeah has white lume work on hands and dial.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to se you active again Matt
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
Click to expand...

Thanks Stevarad,

Its good to be back.

Cheers...


----------



## haha

When the big bad wolf met the little red riding hood









Little red riding hood has yellow blood !?!


----------



## Kotsov

haha said:


> When the big bad wolf met the little red riding hood
> 
> View attachment 15087149
> 
> 
> Little red riding hood has yellow blood !?!
> 
> View attachment 15087159


Bit creepy....


----------



## RedFroggy

Not really actually...
As you can see, comrad Haha is already in ambush with his trusted Vz58 . 
He is working out, thanks to his equally trusted Poljot chrono when Mister Vlk will turn-up . 
This winter, Little Red Riding Hood will be the envy of her class mates & have a very nice warm wearing a lovely Bohemian wolf fur hat.
Morale of the story , the best calibers are 3133 and 7,62x39 ;-)



Kotsov said:


> Bit creepy....


----------



## Kotsov

RedFroggy said:


> Not really actually...
> As you can see, comrad Haha is already in ambush with his trusted Vz58 .
> He is working out, thanks to his equally trusted Poljot chrono when Mister Vlk will turn-up .
> This winter, Little Red Riding Hood will be the envy of her class mates & have a very nice warm wearing a lovely Bohemian wolf fur hat.
> Morale of the story , the best calibers are 3133 and 7,62x39 ;-)


Now I'm scared.


----------



## haha

RedFroggy said:


> Not really actually...
> As you can see, comrad Haha is already in ambush with his trusted Vz58 .
> He is working out, thanks to his equally trusted Poljot chrono when Mister Vlk will turn-up .
> This winter, Little Red Riding Hood will be the envy of her class mates & have a very nice warm wearing a lovely Bohemian wolf fur hat.
> Morale of the story , the best calibers are 3133 and 7,62x39 ;-)


You're quite right.
But I only use this bow as my trusted hunting weapon


----------



## joecool

haha said:


> You're quite right.
> But I only use this bow as my trusted hunting weapon
> 
> View attachment 15090761


How yo fire dat twig thang?;-)


----------



## lyi

Looking for advice - I recently purchased a rarity and now have a duplicate in my collection, its an early kirilic 3133 with white wheels - in good (but not perfect) condition. Where should I sell it? I probably sold something in the past on ebay (like 5-10y ago) and never here. Thanks


----------



## 24h

lyi said:


> Looking for advice - I recently purchased a rarity and now have a duplicate in my collection, its an early kirilic 3133 with white wheels - in good (but not perfect) condition. Where should I sell it? I probably sold something in the past on ebay (like 5-10y ago) and never here. Thanks


Well, I've not had the best experiences on eBay as a seller due to their buyer protections. They pretty much void all seller protections and a nefarious buyer can get away with a lot of shady stuff.
Maybe try selling it to someone here on WUS? You'd avoid that 10% eBay fee.


----------



## Sturmansk

One of my favourites, originally (afaik) sold only in Italy. They sure have a thing for striking dials.


----------



## Sturmansk

Black Basilika


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Black Basilika
> 
> View attachment 15095817


nice!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Agree ... very kitsch but very nice all the same - Here is mine.











Sturmansk said:


> One of my favourites, originally (afaik) sold only in Italy. They sure have a thing for striking dials.
> 
> View attachment 15092733


----------



## Sturmansk

I'm sure these royalty cheques from Poljot will help AUDI through the Corona crisis, especially for the exclusive automatics series.


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> I'm sure these royalty cheques from Poljot will help AUDI through the Corona crisis, especially for the exclusive automatics series.
> 
> View attachment 15101639


Now, you must buy audi.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo

I presume the Automatic on the dial refers to the Audi gearbox and not the watch


----------



## jimzilla

one of my favorite 3133'S


----------



## jimzilla

2005 Limited edition 3 horned OKEAH 3133...... runs nicely.


----------



## bobby54

Great watch JIMZILLA! Where do you find these beauties not intage but terrible?


----------



## jimzilla

Hey bobby54, thanks for the kudos. Welcome to the f10 Comrade. The above watch I purchased from fellow wus member Dimy, He is a great seller and always has quality watches.
Again Bobby, welcome and best regards sir.


----------



## jimzilla

DP


----------



## Sturmansk

Black dial and elevated silver tachy. I've had a similar one before, but couldn't resist the different hands on this one.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sturmansk said:


> Black dial and elevated silver tachy. I've had a similar one before, but couldn't resist the different hands on this one.


It appears there are very few 3133 watches you can resist 

Great collection and enjoying the updates.


----------



## Sturmansk

elsoldemayo said:


> It appears there are very few 3133 watches you can resist


That is true, and I wouldn't have thought so a couple of years ago. I was not interested in watches at all for most of my life until, out of the blue, the idea came. Then I got me some cheap vintage ones just for the fun of it and somehow stumbled across my first Sturmanskie and Buran. That changed a lot. (I learned to resist the big ones though - tried them but they just don't fit my wrist - and it's a bit easier to pass on a golden case than, say, a brushed steel one).



elsoldemayo said:


> Great collection and enjoying the updates.


Thank you very much! I'm surprised about myself and how much joy I feel getting a new addition, though I do not keep all of them.


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you very much! I'm surprised about myself and how much joy I feel getting a new addition, though I do not keep all of them.




You don't keep them all?!

Hiw can you choose which to sell?

I am not capable of that  (although I can give it as present, that is something different)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> You don't keep them all?!
> 
> Hiw can you choose which to sell?
> 
> I am not capable of that


Sometimes I need to set some $$ free for the next item on the wish list. Then I browse through the lot and decide what may leave. It helps me to not overdo it, as my rule of thumb is: Would I wear it? I remember from my record collecting days that there is always a temptation to become "completist", like, I already have this record in 4 different versions, but not the Japanese pressing, I need that ... I'm really happy I've left that behind me and whenever that "must have" feeling comes up, I try to remember that there once was a point when it didn't make me happy anymore. So I guess my limited means help me to stay focused in a sense.

Cheers


----------



## mech3133

One of the first Russian watches as the addiction kicked in, bought it from a German geezer late 90's and it still runs................ Spot on. Love this 3133!


----------



## 24h

Sturmansk said:


> Sometimes I need to set some $$ free for the next item on the wish list. Then I browse through the lot and decide what may leave. It helps me to not overdo it, as my rule of thumb is: Would I wear it? I remember from my record collecting days that there is always a temptation to become "completist", like, I already have this record in 4 different versions, but not the Japanese pressing, I need that ... I'm really happy I've left that behind me and whenever that "must have" feeling comes up, I try to remember that there once was a point when it didn't make me happy anymore. So I guess my limited means help me to stay focused in a sense.
> 
> Cheers


Don't get me started on the records :-d
There are so many that I would love to have, but spending $XXX on a rare record is something that I'll never do :rodekaart


----------



## stadiou

My two make an interesting comparison - quite a few constructional differences between an ealy and a later movement. Silver dial early, black dial late.
The black dial 3133 has just been returned from service by Mat Cooper (UnknownSekonda) and a really fine job has been done with a glowing report on its mechanical condition!


----------



## MattBrace

stadiou said:


> My two make an interesting comparison - quite a few constructional differences between an ealy and a later movement. Silver dial early, black dial late.
> The black dial 3133 has just been returned from service by Mat Cooper (UnknownSekonda) and a really fine job has been done with a glowing report on its mechanical condition!


Movements are approx 10 years apart so the progression is clear, single part reset hammer most notably.

Looks like you're in need of a gasket for the black dial example, also the hour and minute hands are modern replacements.
Let me know if you need the parts, I have gaskets and can get original hands.

Both really nice examples. 
Cheers...


----------



## stadiou

The black example does have a makeshift gasket, the correct one would be nice. The hands are indeed modern - they were the ones tat came with it loose in the bottom of the crystal! It will eventually get some correct ones but it has been quite costly so far - between the original purchase and a full service by Mat Cooper to make it work - and the pot is empty for the moment!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Buran are my favourite 3133s


----------



## Sturmansk

Moscow Classic with a glossy black case and blue hands and indexes. I have no clue what's written on the dial, would somebody be so kind and translate?


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Moscow Classic with a glossy black case and blue hands and indexes. I have no clue what's written on the dial, would somebody be so kind and translate?


Uper part is "R7 Semerka", which is first world ICBM, but also was used for space launching for soyuz, vostok etc.

Down is written "First man in space Yuri Gagarin"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> Uper part is "R7 Semerka", which is first world ICBM, but also was used for space launching for soyuz, vostok etc.
> 
> Down is written "First man in space Yuri Gagarin"


Thank you very much, Stevan! I looked it up, ICBM means "Intercontinental Ballistic Missile", right? And once more Yuri Gagarin on a watch, I certainly don't mind, though the combination with "R7 Semerka" seems a bit random to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you very much, Stevan! I looked it up, ICBM means "Intercontinental Ballistic Missile", right? And once more Yuri Gagarin on a watch, I certainly don't mind, though the combination with "R7 Semerka" seems a bit random to me.
> 
> Thanks again!


No it is not random. Thank god, that rocket was never used in war, but it was used for space launching, including vostok missions (Vostok was Gagarin's space rocket)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

more about it

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-7_Semyorka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmansk

Ah, I could've checked that first. In my imagination, intercontinental missiles were developed later. Thanks for the interesting info!


----------



## lyi

stadiou said:


> My two make an interesting comparison - quite a few constructional differences between an ealy and a later movement. Silver dial early, black dial late.
> The black dial 3133 has just been returned from service by Mat Cooper (UnknownSekonda) and a really fine job has been done with a glowing report on its mechanical condition!


very nice pair, but for authenticity, I would recommend you (your repair person) replace the "su" bridge - it is from early-mid 90s and your watch is 1988-9 - should be 4 digits number and no "su" - like on the other picture


----------



## Sturmansk

Basilika with blue dial and red star


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Okean


----------



## bobby54

Hello, my first 3133, classic, certainly not original but i like it. What dou you think about it? And the movement ?


----------



## Sturmansk

'Square and Round', black dial, 31681 movement.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

Classic Sturmanskie


----------



## lyi

not sure if posted before - my Ocean pair (1978 on the right and mid 80s on the left)


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> not sure if posted before - my Ocean pair (1978 on the right and mid 80s on the left)
> View attachment 15149867


Interesting, would like to see some more pictures of the early Okeah please.

Close up and movement if you have it.

Cheers...


----------



## jimzilla

Actually I do not know what this one is called but it is a stop second
Sorry about the suck a** pictures.


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Interesting, would like to see some more pictures of the early Okeah please.
> 
> Close up and movement if you have it.
> 
> Cheers...


The Oceans will go on professional photo session in a month or so, so guys let me know if you want to see non-professional pictures now

The case and all inside is proper for the early version - I do not know all those technical names in English, to be honest, I do not fully understand what all those terms mean anyway even in original language


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, would like to see some more pictures of the early Okeah please.
> 
> Close up and movement if you have it.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> The Oceans will go on professional photo session in a month or so, so guys let me know if you want to see non-professional pictures now
> 
> The case and all inside is proper for the early version - I do not know all those technical names in English, to be honest, I do not fully understand what all those terms mean anyway even in original language
Click to expand...

Let's see some pictures now please!

Cheers...


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Let's see some pictures now please!
> 
> Cheers...


My watch master did his magic and changed amplitude from 207 to 319; other then that there were no other repairs (to the best of my recollection), first picture from him; the rest from seller.

Letter H (in "Okean") is even, I know that the most earlier versions were not.


























This is what he said in Russian about early elements that are visible only when the watch is taken apart - "ранняя подставка под стекло; выемка для колец шипа; ранние пеньки"


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see some pictures now please!
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> My watch master did his magic and changed amplitude from 207 to 319; other then that there were no other repairs (to the best of my recollection), first picture from him; the rest from seller.
> 
> Letter H (in "Okean") is even, I know that the most earlier versions were not.
> View attachment 15154139
> View attachment 15154141
> View attachment 15154143
> View attachment 15154145
> 
> 
> This is what he said in Russian about early elements that are visible only when the watch is taken apart - "ранняя подставка под стекло; выемка для колец шипа; ранние пеньки"
Click to expand...

Thanks very interesting.

Cheers...


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Thanks very interesting.
> 
> Cheers...


You are very welcome; I am new here (and to collecting) but you are most likely a guru  I posted before, but interesting to know your opinion - here is an earlier watch - still being worked on - I would date it to 1976 (the one on the left)


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very interesting.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome; I am new here (and to collecting) but you are most likely a guru ? I posted before, but interesting to know your opinion - here is an earlier watch - still being worked on - I would date it to 1976 (the one on the left)
> View attachment 15155083
> View attachment 15155089
Click to expand...

Certainly a nice early example, unusual to see blued hands or is it just a trick of the light? Stainless steel case is present as on some early civilian examples. Impossible to date to a single year, but it's not 1976.
It has the single bolt blocking lever and cut out on the pallet bridge so 77' to 79' is probably a better approximation.

Cheers...


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Certainly a nice early example, unusual to see blued hands or is it just a trick of the light? Stainless steel case is present as on some early civilian examples. Impossible to date to a single year, but it's not 1976.
> It has the single bolt blocking lever and cut out on the pallet bridge so 77' to 79' is probably a better approximation.
> 
> Cheers...


I was told that blue/blackish hands were a norm on early versions - a person who consulted me has the same face NOS watch with papers from 1970s (not sure which year). I will ask about the mechanism details you pointed out. Here another interesting detail, the inside of the back cover (right one, ignore left one) - has whitish finish. Also, matches that NOS watch


----------



## Sturmansk

ADMIRAL (I guess) with dark blue dial, golden hands and scales


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> I was told that blue/blackish hands were a norm on early versions - a person who consulted me has the same face NOS watch with papers from 1970s (not sure which year). I will ask about the mechanism details you pointed out. Here another interesting detail, the inside of the back cover (right one, ignore left one) - has whitish finish. Also, matches that NOS watch
> View attachment 15155619


A typical 1976 configuration.









Pictures of a late 70's 3133 with matching paperwork would be amazing, 1980 is the earliest civilian watch I have seen with matching papers.

Cheers...


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> A typical 1976 configuration.
> 
> View attachment 15158257
> 
> 
> Pictures of a late 70's 3133 with matching paperwork would be amazing, 1980 is the earliest civilian watch I have seen with matching papers.
> 
> Cheers...


He did not give me passport/mech pictures yet (if he does, I will post them). He said his watch is 1978 and has the crown and 4 digit # on the bridge, plus all elements like mine; so my watch is 1977. Here is his face


----------



## Sturmansk

Classic case with CHRONOGRAPH imprint


----------



## elsoldemayo

Tank 3133


----------



## mickyc79

I have this on route! So excited for my first mechanical Chronograph!









Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickyc79

mickyc79 said:


> I have this on route! So excited for my first mechanical Chronograph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


My 3133 has SU 3133 on the bridge, but the dial is clearly a post soviet. I assume they just used older movements in production, so it would be fair to say that mine might be an early ish post soviet made using up old stock? Or possibly a repair using an old bridge?

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Most likely made with an older movement made prior to 1992. I don't think that design lasted much beyond the early 90's anyway.


----------



## Sturmansk

31682 with steel case, black dial and unusual crown


----------



## Bsw_sc

Moscow Classic


----------



## lyi

cousins have come home from the watch master


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Adrenaline96

Aviator Sikorsky from Julian. Bought in January. I love the watch.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Sturmansk

31679 moon phase tin can with an interesting black dial and ROman numerals


----------



## stevarad

Small photo session.

Poljot 3133 dedicated to russian- german space mission.































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Golden color. '90s 3133.






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

some commercial branded 3133 from '90s.






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot international JAK. Pilot watch.






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot international Baikal. Hacking 31659 movement.



















































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

stevarad said:


> Poljot international Baikal. Hacking 31659 movement.


Now that's a beauty that I haven't seen before. Congratulations!


----------



## Sturmansk

Jet Fighter with blue dial and clicking bezel


----------



## stevarad

Sturmansk said:


> Jet Fighter with blue dial and clicking bezel
> 
> View attachment 15341577


And this is beauty which is high on my wish list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountaineerinPR




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sanik




----------



## Ligavesh

elsoldemayo said:


> Buran are my favourite 3133s
> 
> View attachment 15123517


Don't Burans normally have cathedral hands? When were the ones with this type of hands produced?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Ligavesh said:


> Don't Burans normally have cathedral hands? When were the ones with this type of hands produced?


They are all post Soviet. I have the same design with black dial and also a white one. The watch I posted seems like it may have faded to blue from some other colour as the red star has faded to white.
They pop up on ebay now and then.


----------



## RedFroggy

my 3133 sturmanskie










They are not perfect , ie : A & D are housed in a chromed case - B is, I suspect a white relumed (which incidentally I like a lot ? ), 
but interestingly I noticed that C has a dial with different font .










A has smaller numbers, the 4 is "closed" , the 5 does not have a "big bellie" , the O is oval and not round like the 3 other ones. I remember Polmax mentioning this specificity but sadly can not see it again.
Does anyone knows about this dial please ? Thanks


----------



## MattBrace

RedFroggy said:


> my 3133 sturmanskie
> 
> View attachment 15354670
> 
> 
> They are not perfect , ie : A & D are housed in a chromed case - B is, I suspect a white relumed (which incidentally I like a lot ? ),
> but interestingly I noticed that C has a dial with different font .
> 
> View attachment 15354681
> 
> 
> A has smaller numbers, the 4 is "closed" , the 5 does not have a "big bellie" , the O is oval and not round like the 3 other ones. I remember Polmax mentioning this specificity but sadly can not see it again.
> Does anyone knows about this dial please ? Thanks


The dial is usually paired with early movements 76' to 79' and came before the later style Sturmanskie dials, very difficult to find. A nice example, movement picture?

Cheers...


----------



## RedFroggy

Many thanks for your help Matt,


----------



## Sturmansk

Kirowa with a screw down crown


----------



## jhdscript

My Poljot Strela Chronograph with its 3133 manual wind movement


----------



## rockytopsw

New to commenting on the forum, but here is mine! I actually bought this on the forum 3 months ago. It made me fall in love with handwound watches.


----------



## joecool

RedFroggy said:


> my 3133 sturmanskie
> 
> View attachment 15354670
> 
> 
> They are not perfect , ie : A & D are housed in a chromed case - B is, I suspect a white relumed (which incidentally I like a lot ? ),
> but interestingly I noticed that C has a dial with different font .
> 
> View attachment 15354681
> 
> 
> A has smaller numbers, the 4 is "closed" , the 5 does not have a "big bellie" , the O is oval and not round like the 3 other ones. I remember Polmax mentioning this specificity but sadly can not see it again.
> Does anyone knows about this dial please ? Thanks


Mine say's hello


----------



## Kotsov

joecool said:


> Mine say's hello
> View attachment 15356191


That bracelet could stop a full load 44 magnum.


----------



## RedFroggy

Nice fat hands ? 


rockytopsw said:


> New to commenting on the forum, but here is mine! I actually bought this on the forum 3 months ago. It made me fall in love with handwound watches.
> View attachment 15355960


here are mine, sadly with thiner hands


----------



## joecool

Kotsov said:


> That bracelet could stop a full load 44 magnum.


Yep, it is one serious chunk of steel


----------



## rockytopsw

RedFroggy said:


> Nice fat hands ?
> 
> here are mine, sadly with thiner hands
> 
> View attachment 15356535


Huh! I never realized that the hands varied on these. Cool to see!


----------



## Ligavesh

Guess I'll ask here too: are the movement holders for the Sturmanskie, Okean and Buran 3133s the same/interchangeble? Is the movement holder for the 31659 the same as for the 3133?


----------



## MattBrace

Ligavesh said:


> Guess I'll ask here too: are the movement holders for the Sturmanskie, Okean and Buran 3133s the same/interchangeble? Is the movement holder for the 31659 the same as for the 3133?


Movements fit directly to the case via 2 screws and tab washers, no movement holder.

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

MattBrace said:


> Movements fit directly to the case via 2 screws and tab washers, no movement holder.
> 
> Cheers...


thanks a lot - I thought to myself seeing the pics of the open case it's so cramped there's no place there for anything other than the movement  so I would assume a 3133 movement can fit from a okean in a sturmanskie and vice versa (I suppose it's the same case, just a different dial?)... would it be the same for the buran or are there different screws for buran's case?


----------



## Sturmansk

Newer one with "OKEAH"-Dial. The originals are far more beautiful and I'm not sure about the bezel. Still, here it is:


----------



## RAJJP




----------



## soulbazz

I've had this one for a while now but I don't know much about it.

Could someone more knowledgeable than me tell me if it looks original and perhaps the year? 
Also what does the text say?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## MattBrace

Certainly original, dates from around 1992. Most likely a 3133 movement but you could be lucky and have a 31659 hacking example. 

Dial text is "Sturmanskie" meaning Navigator. 

Cheers...


----------



## soulbazz

Thank you @MattBrace ! I appreciate your help.

The running second hand does not stop when the crown is out so I don't think it is a hacking version, assuming that is what you meant by hacking.


----------



## MattBrace

soulbazz said:


> Thank you @MattBrace ! I appreciate your help.
> 
> The running second hand does not stop when the crown is out so I don't think it is a hacking version, assuming that is what you meant by hacking.


Correct, so a 3133 movement inside.
Which is standard for that period.

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

Which one WUS? Left one has this flatter, curved glass, brighter and bigger bezel; right one has a flat raised glass, smaller and darker bezel. Assuming overall conditions the same, which one (to keep 😋 )

If necessary, I'll try to post daylight poctures tomorrow.


----------



## 24h

I like the one on the right. I _think _the one on the left has a non-original crystal?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Mark Lovick on his youtube Watch Repair channel strips down, overhauls and assembles a 3133 today, abs worth a watch and he makes it look so easy lol


----------



## Ligavesh

24h said:


> I like the one on the right. I _think _the one on the left has a non-original crystal?


Yeah, that's actually what was bugging me - I don't know the Poljot's chronographs so well. Was there a period where they had this smaller domed crystals or is it an aftermarket unoriginal one? I think I've read somewhere on the forum that there actually was a period when they were getting these domed crystals, but I wanted to ask some of the more knowledgeable guys here. Personally, I like the bigger bezel of the left one, but the case of the right one is in overall better shape.

Thanks for the input!

Btw, what I plan to do, both watches will get a service, but from one I'll take the movement out and put it in a new case with a new set of dial and hands of an Okean chrono - or maybe not, maybe I'll just sell one, and use a Buran's 3133 that I also have as a spare as a 'donor' for the Okean.


----------



## Ligavesh

Btw, maybe the flatter crystal makes the bezel on the left look bigger? It's definitely brighter, though 

PS. Daylight photos! Too lazy to take the strap off of the left one lol


----------



## Malakim

This thing is a real pain to set - but I really enjoy it.



















The 31679 movements must have been intended for people who only wear one watch all the time...


----------



## UDIVER

To give you an idea on much I enjoy this watch, in the past month I've sold off some of my collection......mostly pieces that I don't wear and I kept the 3133 over an Omega Seamaster pro chronograph, vintage circa 70's IWC tuning fork, circa 70's Bulova 666 deap sea chronograph and a brand new Yema Superman Maxi ......

I love these things, nothing quite like them.


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fargelios

I am pleased to show you new brilliant from my 3133 collection.


----------



## DolleDolf

Been gonefor a while, anybody knows what happened to Polmax' website?


----------



## Ham2

Picked up this unusual big, thick beastie a few years ago and it's been in storage since waiting for me to replace the missing pusher and too large constant seconds hand. It presents itself as post-soviet with a SU stamped 3133 inside. Surprisingly, it has drilled lugs. One reason I bought it was because it had a stamped OKEAH caseback that I was planning to use on one that had its original caseback missing. I have never seen anything else like it before then or since, and always wondered if it was 'home made' project. The brass colored bezel freely rotates but appears to be missing an insert of some sorts. Has anyone else seen this model on their travels?






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sturmansk

31681 with a steel case and screw down crown


----------



## stevarad

del.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Ligavesh

A question - the screws that hold the movement - are they special 3133 screws so you gotta use just them, or can one use tiny screws out of those boxes with varieties of little screws for watch repair, repair of glasses etc. given the size fits, of course?


----------



## 24h

Ligavesh said:


> A question - the screws that hold the movement - are they special 3133 screws so you gotta use just them, or can one use tiny screws out of those boxes with varieties of little screws for watch repair, repair of glasses etc. given the size fits, of course?


I don't think there's anything special/proprietary about a flathead screw, but you will need to be sure that the threads are the same or you will crossthread/strip something.


----------



## Ligavesh

24h said:


> I don't think there's anything special/proprietary about a flathead screw, but you will need to be sure that the threads are the same or you will crossthread/strip something.


thanks - the thing is, I'm missing only the screw for the holder and I didn't want to buy the whole set of screws for the watch on ebay just for that.


----------



## stevarad

DolleDolf said:


> Been gonefor a while, anybody knows what happened to Polmax' website?


It's down unfortunately. Doesn't work. Probably nobody payed for hosting - my guess.

But you can still access to some pages using google search, but not entire site.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo

I can safely say Buran are my favourite 3133 variation.


----------



## elsoldemayo

If you use the wayback machine you can get access to archived versions of Polmax's site - Polmax3133


----------



## Sturmansk

Titanic with interesting screw down pushers (just a Gimmick, but still nice)


----------



## DolleDolf

stevarad said:


> It's down unfortunately. Doesn't work. Probably nobody payed for hosting - my guess.
> 
> But you can still access to some pages using google search, but not entire site.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


wow that's too bad. Such a great site,



elsoldemayo said:


> If you use the wayback machine you can get access to archived versions of Polmax's site - Polmax3133


Thanks! Does he still post here? I guess not, nothing since 2014 .... bummer


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

Another Titanic with a black dial. Had to replace the original matching metal band on both due to my slender wrists.


----------



## lyi

elsoldemayo said:


> If you use the wayback machine you can get access to archived versions of Polmax's site - Polmax3133


check out the sticky on the main page - one great guy kind of brought the site back


----------



## jimzilla

Got my first 3133 Tank Watch, runs excellent! ..... thanks Dimi, you da man ....


----------



## jimzilla

I have purchased 2 watches from Dimi in the last 6 months. Excellent seller, fair prices and quality merchandise.
Shipping and communication is top notch as well. I highly recommend checking him out the next time he has a watch for sale. Thank you Dimi.


----------



## Sturmansk

Classic Buran with plain black dial


----------



## Ascalon

White dial Blue Angels 3133 Navitimer.


----------



## Sturmansk

Kirowa in a Buran style steel case with movable bezel


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Ligavesh

I actually won an Okean on ebay just minutes ago. I gave a cheeky offer from 230 euros, not expecting much cause I know that these watches regularly achieve about 300 euros on these auctions. Luckily for me, the other bidder also stopped at exactly 230! So now I wait for my first Okean - I have a lot of 3133s but not a single Okean till now.










Apart from that scratch between 10 and 11 it doesn't look bad at all. But of course, there are no guarantees when buying used. Anyway, will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Sturmansk

MIG 31 dial in a Buran case


----------



## MattBrace

Ligavesh said:


> I actually won an Okean on ebay just minutes ago. I gave a cheeky offer from 230 euros, not expecting much cause I know that these watches regularly achieve about 300 euros on these auctions. Luckily for me, the other bidder also stopped at exactly 230! So now I wait for my first Okean - I have a lot of 3133s but not a single Okean till now.
> 
> View attachment 15431822
> 
> 
> Apart from that scratch between 10 and 11 it doesn't look bad at all. But of course, there are no guarantees when buying used. Anyway, will post pics when it arrives.


You are aware that the dial is not original? It's a modern reproduction.
Is that case also plated?

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

MattBrace said:


> You are aware that the dial is not original? It's a modern reproduction.
> Is that case also plated?
> 
> Cheers...


Looks good to me, if all the other parts are right; I'm also getting replacement dials for OKEAHs so maybe I'll change that - if I feel like it.

Cheers...


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Looks good to me, if all the other parts are right; I'm also getting replacement dials for OKEAHs so maybe I'll change that - if I feel like it.
> 
> Cheers...


Not cool man. Not cool. For 2 reasons. 1) we all here are trying to find authentic watches. Rolexes or not. Authenticity is what most of us here are concerned about. 2) patronizing fakers is bad. It gives them $ to invest in new fakes and fool even more people. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Not cool man. Not cool. For 2 reasons. 1) we all here are trying to find authentic watches. Rolexes or not. Authenticity is what most of us here are concerned about. 2) patronizing fakers is bad. It gives them $ to invest in new fakes and fool even more people. Just my 2 cents


I'm not patronizing, he's patronizing - he comes here all smug "uh, hope you know the dial is fake"...

Here's how it's done "I'm sorry man, but I think that dial has been faked. I know because that and that and that". He just throws his remark "ugh, fake dial", and rides on on his high horse.

And now I'm gonna get a visit from that Commander Seargent Admin in the DMs because of him.


----------



## Ligavesh

Here's the seller, go at him: kucherapa bei eBay


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Here's the seller, go at him: kucherapa bei eBay


i know this seller. Not personally but his lots. He sells one of these almost every day. I had posted a somewhat rhetorical question: where would anyone find so many 3133? I am talking about hundreds and hundreds. Obviously that cannot be original watches. I would suspect he bought a large lot of parts and keeps buying every 3133 watch that is sold across former Soviet Union. Then he has a master (or he is doing it) to put back working watches. So I would expect his watches are composed from various watches/parts. Not bad by itself if right parts are used. I had looked at his watches when I was searching for mine 3133. Some are Ok. Some not. So you need to carefully examine the movement.

now, without emotions, let me explain why I think Matt said what he said:

this watch has 2 main features: Dial and stainless steel case. Then this is an Okean.

but obviously having an authentic Okean is a)expensive and b)risky. The old dial and lume is not that strong. With intense wear some damage will come. Mostly to the lume. So if you want to wear an Okean then what you picked may be just fine. If it is steel then even better.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Ligavesh said:


> I'm not patronizing, he's patronizing - he comes here all smug "uh, hope you know the dial is fake"...
> 
> Here's how it's done "I'm sorry man, but I think that dial has been faked. I know because that and that and that". He just throws his remark "ugh, fake dial", and rides on on his high horse.
> 
> And now I'm gonna get a visit from that Commander Seargent Admin in the DMs because of him.


I'm pretty sure he was trying to give you information you may not have had. Had the listing you purchased from suggested authenticity of not disclosed non-authentic parts, you could then seek redress or return for the sale. So whether you realize it or not, you were given the favor of that information. If you don't care, then no harm done.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> i know this seller. Not personally but his lots. He sells one of these almost every day. I had posted a somewhat rhetorical question: where would anyone find so many 3133? I am talking about hundreds and hundreds. Obviously that cannot be original watches. I would suspect he bought a large lot of parts and keeps buying every 3133 watch that is sold across former Soviet Union. Then he has a master (or he is doing it) to put back working watches. So I would expect his watches are composed from various watches/parts. Not bad by itself if right parts are used. I had looked at his watches when I was searching for mine 3133. Some are Ok. Some not. So you need to carefully examine the movement.
> 
> now, without emotions, let me explain why I think Matt said what he said:
> 
> this watch has 2 main features: Dial and stainless steel case. Then this is an Okean.
> 
> but obviously having an authentic Okean is a)expensive and b)risky. The old dial and lume is not that strong. With intense wear some damage will come. Mostly to the lume. So if you want to wear an Okean then what you picked may be just fine. If it is steel then even better.


Well, after his remark I went on a search on my own (cause he didn't mind saying anything, just throwing insulting remarks), and this is what I found: Poljot Sturmanskie fake/new/nos dials - what are the...

Now, the greatest difference in the supposed fake dials is that the blue doesn't align at the edges with the minute markings perfectly. So yeah, maybe mine is faked. Maybe even the dials I bought from Brand NEW DIAL + 5 Hands for CHRONOGRAPH Okean, Ocean, ОКЕАН, POLJOT 3133 USSR 1MWF 1МЧЗ are also faked, cause they also don't align perfectly. But **** it. Maybe I'll give some watches back, maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## Ligavesh

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm pretty sure he was trying to give you information you may not have had. Had the listing you purchased from suggested authenticity of not disclosed non-authentic parts, you could then seek redress or return for the sale. So whether you realize it or not, you were given the favor of that information. If you don't care, then no harm done.


No, he didn't, he made his remarks and waltzed away. I did all the work after myself.


----------



## Ligavesh

Here's the dial I got from that Russian site - I suppose also fake, cause the blue wave doesn't perfectly match the minutes.


----------



## Ligavesh

OoH, what's this? Poljot's guys comparing the old 80's OKEAHs with their new "last" 300....










image from : 2209 Chronograph Ozean / OKEAN - last pieces!

It seems like, in the 80's, the lines didn't align with the minutes perfectly? And the seconds and minutes circles were all over the place? Are the guys at Volmax comparing a faked OKEAN with their new one? That seems to be the suggestion!


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Here's the dial I got from that Russian site - I suppose also fake, cause the blue wave doesn't perfectly match the minutes.
> View attachment 15433738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15433740


Yes, this is the fake dial. 100%. Both photos show a fake dial (not sure if it is same or two different). Same as your purchase above: fake. Not maybe. For sure. Telling you this not to insult. Just giving as it is.

now, the differences are small. New dial also looks fresher/brighter/better. But for a collector it does not matter. Even if this new dial has NO visual differences it would still be fake to purists like me. I buy watches for their history. Are all my watches 100% authentic. Unfortunately no. I cave in and bought a few homages cause I like them.


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> OoH, what's this? Poljot's guys comparing the old 80's OKEAHs with their new "last" 300....
> 
> View attachment 15433748
> 
> 
> image from : 2209 Chronograph Ozean / OKEAN - last pieces!
> 
> It seems like, in the 80's, the lines didn't align with the minutes perfectly? And the seconds and minutes circles were all over the place? Are the guys at Volmax comparing a faked OKEAN with their new one? That seems to be the suggestion!


the left dial is fake as well as far as I can see


----------



## dfwcowboy

Ligavesh said:


> No, he didn't, he made his remarks and waltzed away. I did all the work after myself.


The person you are referring to has a solid reputation on this site of helping out WUSers. If you wish to remain offended that's your choice, but trying to convince anyone here you were a victim of ill intent is going to go over about as well as a turd in the punch bowl.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> the left dial is fake as well as far as I can see


well you better tell that to the guys at Volmax then.


----------



## Ligavesh

dfwcowboy said:


> The person you are referring to has a solid reputation on this site of helping out WUSers. If you wish to remain offended that's your choice, but trying to convince anyone here you were a victim of ill intent is going to go over about as well as a turd in the punch bowl.


I'm calling it as it is, he didn't help. He could've, he didn't.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, this is the fake dial. 100%. Both photos show a fake dial (not sure if it is same or two different). Same as your purchase above: fake. Not maybe. For sure. Telling you this not to insult. Just giving as it is.
> 
> now, the differences are small. New dial also looks fresher/brighter/better. But for a collector it does not matter. Even if this new dial has NO visual differences it would still be fake to purists like me. I buy watches for their history. Are all my watches 100% authentic. Unfortunately no. I cave in and bought a few homages cause I like them.


this one:

POLJOT STURMANSKIE Chronograph, CCCP, UDSSR, USSR Russian 1MChZ OKEAN | eBay ?

edit: and this one : OKEAH Poljot Chronograph 3133 OKEAN MILITARY russische Uhr Ocean udssr ussr ссср | eBay ??


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> this one:
> 
> POLJOT STURMANSKIE Chronograph, CCCP, UDSSR, USSR Russian 1MChZ OKEAN | eBay ?
> 
> edit: and this one : OKEAH Poljot Chronograph 3133 OKEAN MILITARY russische Uhr Ocean udssr ussr ссср | eBay ??


1) fake dial, wrong case, wrong back. Did not look at the movement.

2) cannot find it in my ebay and webview is too small


----------



## Ligavesh

This one costs 1000 euros, the blue doesn't align









OKEAH Poljot Chronograph OKEAN OCEAN 2020 Sonderedition 3133-1981599 | eBay


Entdecken Sie OKEAH Poljot Chronograph OKEAN OCEAN 2020 Sonderedition 3133-1981599 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





seems the standards have been falling at Poljot's last days...


----------



## Ligavesh

okay... I'll buy Poljot24's "last" OKEAH for some 600-700 euros, can afford that. Right after I buy the Zlatousts and the Sadko. What I'll do with the 'fake' OKEAHs - we'll see.


----------



## Ligavesh

And who is making all these fake dials - where are the non- fake ones? Cause even Poljot24s don't look that great to me...


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> 2) cannot find it in my ebay and webview is too small


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15433768
> 
> 
> View attachment 15433769
> 
> 
> View attachment 15433770


fake as far as I know. Let's see what other say. By Fake I mean this is not a Soviet Okean dial. I really do mot know anything about post Soviet dials. All these limited editions, etc

who makes the fake dials? I do not know.

what I do know: finding an authentic Soviet Okean is hard. When it is for sale on ebay you rarely see a low price stay for a long. People who collect authentic watches will bid right away. I will bit 500-600$ right away. I am sure many people on this forum will do same so getting an authentic Okean for a few hundred $ is nearly impossible. Doable but that would be a super lucky day for the buyer.

a quick check on Ukranian auction site shows difference. A real old scratched dial: 50$. New shiny fake: 8$.


----------



## Adrenaline96

Julian from Poljot24.de is a good guy with a great reputation, that can be trusted. Volmax Okeans are as close as you can get to the original thing without having to worry about the issues of an old second hand watch, whose history you don't know. Volmax was formed by former Poljot employees, and in my eyes Volmax products definitely respect the heritage of the beloved company that sadly isn't around anymore. I'd rather have a Volmax Okean or Sturmanskie, than fund the franken doctors. So no, Volmax Okeans are not fake.


----------



## Adrenaline96

Ligavesh said:


> I'm calling it as it is, he didn't help. He could've, he didn't.


Brother, if you don't listen to those who know what the deal is about with these watches, you'll keep getting scammed, this isn't the first time you are getting scammed, and certainly won't be the last if you don't listen. While I don't hate that watch for 230 euros, it isn't the real deal. Matt opened your eyes, and in your sheer rage you disrespected him, and that's uncalled for, he wanted to help you. This isn't the first time you disrespect people here in our forums. I personally don't like this kind of attitude in our comunity, and Chascomm would be right if he was to ban you. This isn't the first time you are misbehaving in such a ridiculous manner.

Let's do it differently. Before buying this kind of watches, just ask in the expertise thread, or at least PM someone, I promise you nobody is gonna steal your deals, you can edit the images anyway so they don't show up in Google search.


----------



## MattBrace

Ligavesh said:


> I'm not patronizing, he's patronizing - he comes here all smug "uh, hope you know the dial is fake"...
> 
> Here's how it's done "I'm sorry man, but I think that dial has been faked. I know because that and that and that". He just throws his remark "ugh, fake dial", and rides on on his high horse.
> 
> And now I'm gonna get a visit from that Commander Seargent Admin in the DMs because of him.


Apologies if you thought my remark was patronising, it was certainly not intended that way, merely to inform. 
There are many fake examples on eBay, if you had purchased the watch as original I was hoping it was not to late to get a refund, I was going to continue to explain the difference between reproduction and original watches but that's not required I see.

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> fake as far as I know. Let's see what other say. By Fake I mean this is not a Soviet Okean dial. I really do mot know anything about post Soviet dials. All these limited editions, etc
> 
> who makes the fake dials? I do not know.
> 
> what I do know: finding an authentic Soviet Okean is hard. When it is for sale on ebay you rarely see a low price stay for a long. People who collect authentic watches will bid right away. I will bit 500-600$ right away. I am sure many people on this forum will do same so getting an authentic Okean for a few hundred $ is nearly impossible. Doable but that would be a super lucky day for the buyer.
> 
> a quick check on Ukranian auction site shows difference. A real old scratched dial: 50$. New shiny fake: 8$.
> View attachment 15433832


I have NEVER seen a dial like that on ebay - with bolder letters and numbers, with (more) expressed markings on the subdials, with the subdials not touching the edge of the main dial etc.... Funnily enough, even here one can notice, the edge of the blue "wave" doesn't blend with the 9th minute marker perfectly, but ends a bit below it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Adrenaline96 said:


> Brother, if you don't listen to those who know what the deal is about with these watches, you'll keep getting scammed, this isn't the first time you are getting scammed, and certainly won't be the last if you don't listen. While I don't hate that watch for 230 euros, it isn't the real deal. Matt opened your eyes, and in your sheer rage you disrespected him, and that's uncalled for, he wanted to help you. This isn't the first time you disrespect people here in our forums. I personally don't like this kind of attitude in our comunity, and Chascomm would be right if he was to ban you. This isn't the first time you are misbehaving in such a ridiculous manner.
> 
> Let's do it differently. Before buying this kind of watches, just ask in the expertise thread, or at least PM someone, I promise you nobody is gonna steal your deals, you can edit the images anyway so they don't show up in Google search.


If originals are going for +700 euros, then I'm not getting scammed for 230 -no one can FIND a real one the way I see it anymore anyway. And I also don't like the way others talk to me, throwing their remarks at me and then disappearing - then I had to dig up old threads, I had to go on google and look for comparison of 'original' and 'fake' dials etc.

He can ban me. I won't stand for threats and patronising remarks.


----------



## Ligavesh

MattBrace said:


> Apologies if you thought my remark was patronising, it was certainly not intended that way, merely to inform.
> There are many fake examples on eBay, if you had purchased the watch as original I was hoping it was not to late to get a refund, I was going to continue to explain the difference between reproduction and original watches but that's not required I see.
> 
> Cheers...


You could've said it's fake cause that and that. Saying 'I hope you know that's fake' and then saying nothing comes of as patronizing. But it's alright, it's water under the bridge for me, let's see what the Commander General here says, I await the Alert for his messages in Conversations impatiently, for the egos of people around here are as delicate as watch movements, but can be as big as that of a last living watchmaker.

Oh and yeah, I've got 30 days to return the watch (since it arrives, it hasn't yet). I'm thinking about what I'll do.


----------



## Ligavesh

Adrenaline96 said:


> Brother, if you don't listen to those who know what the deal is about with these watches, you'll keep getting scammed, this isn't the first time you are getting scammed, and certainly won't be the last if you don't listen.


Listen what? Nothing was said, I went and did MY OWN research.



Adrenaline96 said:


> While I don't hate that watch for 230 euros, it isn't the real deal. Matt opened your eyes, and in your sheer rage you disrespected him


Disrespected how?



Adrenaline96 said:


> This isn't the first time you disrespect people here in our forums. I personally don't like this kind of attitude in our comunity, and Chascomm would be right if he was to ban you. This isn't the first time you are misbehaving in such a ridiculous manner.


I don't like threats and won't stand for that, I'm telling you now and the Commissar or whatever he likes to call himself can do what he likes, people here like a bit too much to recreate the old Soviet Union I see.



Adrenaline96 said:


> Let's do it differently. Before buying this kind of watches, just ask in the expertise thread, or at least PM someone, I promise you nobody is gonna steal your deals, you can edit the images anyway so they don't show up in Google search.


I've done that for other watches. It seems to me if I come about an OKEAH I'll get just "fake", "fake", "fake"... The only non-fake ones would be Volmax's ones that cost 3 times more and _also_ have a fake dial. Yes, I'll have a new 3133, but I'll still have a fake dial.


----------



## Straight_time

Ligavesh said:


> I've done that for other watches. It seems to me if I come about an OKEAH I'll get just "fake", "fake", "fake"... The only non-fake ones would be Volmax's ones that cost 3 times more and _also_ have a fake dial.


If you aren't knowledgeable enough to recognize a legitimate, RUSSIAN reedition, let alone correctly identifying the specifics of a genuine Soviet-era Okeah, you should be very thankful to people trying to educate, not "patronize", you (with one of the nicest f/10 members I could think of among them), and maybe do what dozens of watch enthusiasts have made before you: seek for advice before making a compulsive, uninformed purchase. 
But since this would need some humility, having seen your reaction(s) I'm afriad you'll likely go on being scammed first, and pretending you haven't been later.

By the way - nobody here is trying to recreate the old USSR atmosphere, but ordinary politeness shouldn't be a requirement too hard to abide to...


----------



## RAJJP

So many words, so few pictures. My 31659 at the moment:


----------



## Ligavesh

Straight_time said:


> If you aren't knowledgeable enough to recognize a legitimate, RUSSIAN reedition, let alone correctly identifying the specifics of a genuine Soviet-era Okeah, you should be very thankful to people trying to educate, not "patronize", you (with one of the nicest f/10 members I could think of among them), and maybe do what dozens of watch enthusiasts have made before you: seek for advice before making a compulsive, uninformed purchase.
> But since this would need some humility, having seen your reaction(s) I'm afriad you'll likely go on being scammed first, and pretending you haven't been later.
> 
> By the way - nobody here is trying to recreate the old USSR atmosphere, but ordinary politeness shouldn't be a requirement too hard to abide to...


Go on, find me a legitimate Russian re-edition of an OKEAH, or even better, a Soviet one.


----------



## Ligavesh

This one: SHTURMANSKIE Ocean 3133/1981599 watch Mechanisch Russische Vintage Edelstahl | eBay ???


----------



## Ligavesh

RAJJP said:


> So many words, so few pictures. My 31659 at the moment:


I got a 31659 from ebay, but it doesn't stop when you pull the crown out. I'm sure it's a 31659, the pictures of the watch and of the movement correspond, and the guy is from Germany, not a watch guy (said so himself, he's selling his father's watch). I'm sure something about the hacking function is broken, the problem is it's a damn snap back, can't get to open it (probably wouldn't know how to fix it even if I did).


----------



## Ligavesh

See anything about the hacking mechanism broken here?


----------



## Ligavesh

hm, it might be a disguised 3133... ah well, it was very cheap, and as a 3133 it works well, already tested it (by wearing it, I don't have a timegrapher or something like that).

edit: yeah, it's a disguised 3133, this part is missing:









But if the guy had said it was a working 3133 for the money I still would have taken it, so no big deal.


----------



## Straight_time

Ligavesh said:


> Go on, find me a legitimate Russian re-edition of an OKEAH, or even better, a Soviet one.


It doesn't work this way... the search is your part of the job, then when you're done other members might help you determine what you've found.

But I'm in a good mood today, so here you go:










(I don't plan to part with it anytime soon, though......)


----------



## Odessa200

Agree 

ligavesh, to start, if you want a fully authentic 3133, do not look at the cheep lots. They are cheep for a reason. Yes, I know, sometimes you get lucky but for 3133, given the crowd of people hunting for them, that is nearly impossible. And the sellers know that. And no one will list an authentic 3133 Okean for 300$.



Straight_time said:


> It doesn't work this way... the search is your part of the job, then when you're done other members might help you determine what you've found.
> 
> But I'm in a good mood today, so here you go:
> 
> View attachment 15434301
> 
> 
> (I don't plan to part with it anytime soon, though......)


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Go on, find me a legitimate Russian re-edition of an OKEAH, or even better, a Soviet one.


Wish I could help but this is ONE reason that I stick to modern Russians. It's confusing! I'm personally not against a faithful representation of an original, or a reissue, if I like the overall look/style, and of course I'd never try to pass it off as an original.
Anyway, about the recent events, we're all on the same side here. I understand how the initial response to your purchase might have been open ended, but if you had responded or pm'd him with "fake? let me now why you think that" instead of "It's not a ***_ing Rolex, I don't give a *_", maybe things would have turned out differently.
Also, comments like "the egos of people around here are as delicate as watch movements, but can be as big as that of a last living watchmaker" aren't helpful in moving the conversation along.


----------



## MattBrace

Poljot Okean 3133 Komandirskie USSR Shturmanskie Chronograph Rare Early Edition | eBay


The appearance condition of this item is very good, it looks just beautiful & flawless. Only the earliest models had this type of stem & crown!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Wish I could help but this is ONE reason that I stick to modern Russians. It's confusing! I'm personally not against a faithful representation of an original, or a reissue, if I like the overall look/style, and of course I'd never try to pass it off as an original.
> Anyway, about the recent events, we're all on the same side here. I understand how the initial response to your purchase might have been open ended, but if you had responded or pm'd him with "fake? let me now why you think that" instead of "It's not a ***_ing Rolex, I don't give a *_", maybe things would have turned out differently.
> Also, comments like "the egos of people around here are as delicate as watch movements, but can be as big as that of a last living watchmaker" aren't helpful in moving the conversation along.


yeah, what's done it's done now, thanks though


----------



## Ligavesh

MattBrace said:


> Poljot Okean 3133 Komandirskie USSR Shturmanskie Chronograph Rare Early Edition | eBay
> 
> 
> The appearance condition of this item is very good, it looks just beautiful & flawless. Only the earliest models had this type of stem & crown!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


thanks, a bit steep, but if it is the original... I have a lot of watches to sale anyway, could easily pay off 2/3 of that (first I have to sell them, of course)


----------



## RAJJP

Ligavesh said:


> See anything about the hacking mechanism broken here?


I see a few things not quit right (I believe that a silver balance wheel is not the correct part in a 31659 movement, but I could be wrong). I'm not an expert.

I try to listen to people that are, so I got a 31659 (because everything else than stainless steel gives me rashes) from a seller that could be trusted (which I found listing to people who knew what they where talking about) in fair condition for a good price (within my budget), with the intent to "restore" it to a condition so I can wear it frequently.

One of those "pesky" expert in this thread made my 31659 running from this (not to bad at all for a 30 year old watch)








To this:








Hope to see my beloved 31659 back in really nice condition in the next few weeks. I'm not a real purist collector, I like to wear my (vintage) watches, but I really try to keep as close to original as possible. That cost time to research, listing to people knowing more than me and a bit more money (bargains often aren't quit correct).


----------



## Adrenaline96

Ligavesh said:


> thanks, a bit steep, but if it is the original... I have a lot of watches to sale anyway, could easily pay off 2/3 of that (first I have to sell them, of course)


If you can't find an original one, look at this, Volmax reissue, P. Maier is an authorized dealer for Volmax.









Sturmanskie Chronograph "Ocean" Sonderedition 3133-1981599


Entdecken Sie einen der super seltenen Sturmanskie "Ocean" Sonderedition 3133-1981599 Chronographen hier ⌚ Streng limitiert auf 200 Stück weltweit und mit echtem Poljot 3133 Chronographen ★




www.maier-uhren.de





This is in my wishlist too.


----------



## Ligavesh

Adrenaline96 said:


> If you can't find an original one, look at this, Volmax reissue, P. Maier is an authorized dealer for Volmax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sturmanskie Chronograph "Ocean" Sonderedition 3133-1981599
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie einen der super seltenen Sturmanskie "Ocean" Sonderedition 3133-1981599 Chronographen hier ⌚ Streng limitiert auf 200 Stück weltweit und mit echtem Poljot 3133 Chronographen ★
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.maier-uhren.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in my wishlist too.


yeah, I saw that one, will have to decide do I get the 'original' or the 'remake'. I notice that the subdials don't touch the main dial here too, which I see as a sign of quality (now!- after all the research).


----------



## Adrenaline96

Ligavesh said:


> yeah, I saw that one, will have to decide do I get the 'original' or the 'remake'. I notice that the subdials don't touch the main dial here too, which I see as a sign of quality (now!- after all the research).


This Volmax product is of good quality, you also receive it in a very very nice package, that cool red helmet. It is definitely a faithful remake of a classic, the fact that they changed a few things with the dial doesn't break the deal, it adds to the character of the watch, . We are not talking about second hand watches, or frankens, we are talking about a new Volmax product. With this watch you won't have to worry about authenticity, because eveything is what it should be. Also, you will not have to worry about the troubles of an older watch. Both options have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Straight_time

Ligavesh said:


> yeah, I saw that one, will have to decide do I get the 'original' or the 'remake'. I notice that the subdials don't touch the main dial here too, which I see as a sign of quality (now!- after all the research).


I'm afraid that despite your research you are still pretty much confused... the "sign of quality" you are referring to here, is a clue as long as SOVIET Okeahs are concerned. 
If you look at any of Volmax' REISSUE, you simply can't apply the same rules to spot a fake (which, moreover, I believe don't even exist in such case).

Also notice that the WUS thread you previously found is 6 years old: that is, always valid to correctly identify _that_ generation of fakes, but obviously can't be up-do-date for more recent productions.


----------



## Ligavesh

RAJJP said:


> I see a few things not quit right (I believe that a silver balance wheel is not the correct part in a 31659 movement, but I could be wrong). I'm not an expert.
> 
> I try to listen to people that are, so I got a 31659 (because everything else than stainless steel gives me rashes) from a seller that could be trusted (which I found listing to people who knew what they where talking about) in fair condition for a good price (within my budget), with the intent to "restore" it to a condition so I can wear it frequently.
> 
> One of those "pesky" expert in this thread made my 31659 running from this (not to bad at all for a 30 year old watch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see my beloved 31659 back in really nice condition in the next few weeks. I'm not a real purist collector, I like to wear my (vintage) watches, but I really try to keep as close to original as possible. That cost time to research, listing to people knowing more than me and a bit more money (bargains often aren't quit correct).


Like I said in a post after that, I think it's a disguised 3133 - but for 100 Euros it's a good working 3133, keeps good time, so I won't complain.


----------



## Ligavesh

Straight_time said:


> I'm afraid that despite your research you are still pretty much confused... the "sign of quality" you are referring to here, is a clue as long as SOVIET Okeahs are concerned.
> If you look at any of Volmax' REISSUE, you simply can't apply the same rules to spot a fake (which, moreover, I believe don't even exist in such case).
> 
> Also notice that the WUS thread you previously found is 6 years old: that is, always valid to correctly identify _that_ generation of fakes, but obviously can't be up-do-date for more recent productions.


You may be right, but let's call it an "aesthetic preference" - for 900+ Euros I would like both of the subdials to be symmetrical and symmetrically not touch the bigger dial. And I do see that as a sign of careful craftsmanship.


----------



## Sturmansk

Blue Sturmanskie dial in classic case with a tachymeter bezel


----------



## Kamenev

I might be dropping into a shark pool here, but I recently bought an OKEAH and would love to see what people think in terms of originality. As far as I can decipher I believe it's a mid-to-late 80s example with a replaced balance wheel (should be brass, is silver), and interestingly a 3132 bridge which I have seen only on a few watches before!. Stainless steel case/crowns/pushers, correct embossed caseback, and original dial / inner rotating bezel. If anyone wants to destroy my dreams please go ahead I'm very interested to know if I have thrown money at a fake!

Thank you


----------



## Ligavesh

Kamenev said:


> I might be dropping into a shark pool here, but I recently bought an OKEAH and would love to see what people think in terms of originality. As far as I can decipher I believe it's a mid-to-late 80s example with a replaced balance wheel (should be brass, is silver), and interestingly a 3132 bridge which I have seen only on a few watches before!. Stainless steel case/crowns/pushers, correct embossed caseback, and original dial / inner rotating bezel. If anyone wants to destroy my dreams please go ahead I'm very interested to know if I have thrown money at a fake!
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 15437239
> View attachment 15437240
> View attachment 15437241
> View attachment 15437242
> View attachment 15437243
> View attachment 15437244
> View attachment 15437245


I'm no expert but it looks fine to me; but look at it this way - worst case you've got a spare working movement, case, pushers... 

edit: a spare glass....


----------



## Kamenev

Ligavesh said:


> I'm no expert but it looks fine to me; but look at it this way - worst case you've got a spare working movement, case, pushers...
> 
> edit: a spare glass....


 Very good point haha!


----------



## Kamenev

Ligavesh said:


> I'm no expert but it looks fine to me; but look at it this way - worst case you've got a spare working movement, case, pushers...
> 
> edit: a spare glass....


Very good point haha!


----------



## MattBrace

Kamenev said:


> I might be dropping into a shark pool here, but I recently bought an OKEAH and would love to see what people think in terms of originality. As far as I can decipher I believe it's a mid-to-late 80s example with a replaced balance wheel (should be brass, is silver), and interestingly a 3132 bridge which I have seen only on a few watches before!. Stainless steel case/crowns/pushers, correct embossed caseback, and original dial / inner rotating bezel. If anyone wants to destroy my dreams please go ahead I'm very interested to know if I have thrown money at a fake!
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 15437239
> View attachment 15437240
> View attachment 15437241
> View attachment 15437242
> View attachment 15437243
> View attachment 15437244
> View attachment 15437245


An original example that has either had lots of use and replacement parts or a watch constructed from parts.

Correct case, caseback, dial, movement is early 80's and the 3132 does turn up in Okean's from time to time. The inner bezel ring is later as is the sweep hand, the date ring is a much later replacement compare the font of the numbers. Either way it's a survivor.

Enjoy, Cheers...


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> I'm no expert but it looks fine to me; but look at it this way - worst case you've got a spare working movement, case, pushers...
> 
> edit: a spare glass....


and a fantastic dial. I love this watch! Aside from the replaced balance it is a great example.


----------



## jimzilla

While were on the subject I might as well put my 2005 Limited Okeah on the chopping block as well.
Let me have it .......... Don't spare me boys ........... I am tightened up and ready.


----------



## jimzilla

I have another watch I would like an opinion on while the resident experts are gathered.
The authenticity of this Blackhawk Navigator, thank you.


----------



## Ligavesh

Here are mine, some are also on their way (watches - one 31659 and movements), obviously I plan to trim this collection severely in the next months or a year or sometime anyway... I'll just say quick the three on the boxes are new, never used ones, the one on the bottom left with the submarine is the pretend 31659 - actually a 3133, haven't opened it yet cause it's a ***** to open snapback... there are also a few projects - the Vodolaz, the self-made OKEAH (with the faked dial and hands), the silver one in the middle which got it's glass broken and dial slightly damaged and might be turned into a Sturmanskie (waiting on a dial and hands - faked)... we'll see, when I have more time I'll go into each one with more detail...










edit: oh, and what I think needs to be said: all of them work extremely well, even the one that fell and smashed it's glass, the new ones of course don't skip a beat- but even the older ones, a few of them are maybe 1-2 min a day off max and that's all, would be solved with a little regulating.


----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> I have another watch I would like an opinion on while the resident experts are gathered.
> The authenticity of this Blackhawk Navigator, thank you.


Both good looking watches, but I can't comment as my knowledge ends with the dissolution of the Soviet union and its watches.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

Ligavesh said:


> Here are mine, some are also on their way (watches - one 31659 and movements), obviously I plan to trim this collection severely in the next months or a year or sometime anyway... I'll just say quick the three on the boxes are new, never used ones, the one on the bottom left with the submarine is the pretend 31659 - actually a 3133, haven't opened it yet cause it's a *** to open snapback... there are also a few projects - the Vodolaz, the self-made OKEAH (with the faked dial and hands), the silver one in the middle which got it's glass broken and dial slightly damaged and might be turned into a Sturmanskie (waiting on a dial and hands - faked)... we'll see, when I have more time I'll go into each one with more detail...
> 
> View attachment 15438107
> 
> 
> edit: oh, and what I think needs to be said: all of them work extremely well, even the one that fell and smashed it's glass, the new ones of course don't skip a beat- but even the older ones, a few of them are maybe 1-2 min a day off max and that's all, would be solved with a little regulating.


Nice looking collection.

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

MattBrace said:


> Nice looking collection.
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks, it should be seriously trimmed though like I said, many need to go (actually many are there just cause of the movements), a couple will maybe come... But can you guess, out of all of those, I'm really wearing only two, and very rarely another two - can you guess which one?


----------



## MattBrace

Ligavesh said:


> Thanks, it should be seriously trimmed though like I said, many need to go (actually many are there just cause of the movements), a couple will maybe come... But can you guess, out of all of those, I'm really wearing only two, and very rarely another two - can you guess which one?


Certainly the Buran are nice looking examples to wear.

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

MattBrace said:


> Certainly the Buran are nice looking examples to wear.
> 
> Cheers...


Heh, good guess, I'm actually wearing the Buran further most left the most, the one next to it I actually won accidentally while biddin for the first one - out of fear not to lose one, I bid for both and won them both  The other is actually also nice, maybe the case has a few dark spots but nothing big... actually all of these watches are in good to great condition... I also wear the blue Sturmanskie, somewhat seltener the silver Poljot, and when I want to feel like a Russian mobster I wear the golden Chronograph  (In fact I'll wear it tomorrow for work, it's gonna be a hard day)... The others- I've never worn them - especially not the three new ones to the right.


----------



## mightymiloquinn

I just saw the Sturmanskie 3133-1981260.2 on Drop for $749.









Sturmanskie Okeah (Ocean) Poljot Manual Wind Watch | Watches | Dive Watches | Drop


Drop exclusive price and reviews: Sturmanskie Okeah (Ocean) Poljot Manual Wind Watch | The Sturmanskie Okeah Poljot manual wind is more than just a...




drop.com


----------



## 24h

Ligavesh said:


> Here are mine, some are also on their way (watches - one 31659 and movements), obviously I plan to trim this collection severely in the next months or a year or sometime anyway... I'll just say quick the three on the boxes are new, never used ones, the one on the bottom left with the submarine is the pretend 31659 - actually a 3133, haven't opened it yet cause it's a *** to open snapback... there are also a few projects - the Vodolaz, the self-made OKEAH (with the faked dial and hands), the silver one in the middle which got it's glass broken and dial slightly damaged and might be turned into a Sturmanskie (waiting on a dial and hands - faked)... we'll see, when I have more time I'll go into each one with more detail...


You can never have too many Buran 3133s


----------



## Kamenev

Odessa200 said:


> and a fantastic dial. I love this watch! Aside from the replaced balance it is a great example.


Thank you again Odessa!


----------



## Kamenev

MattBrace said:


> An original example that has either had lots of use and replacement parts or a watch constructed from parts.
> 
> Correct case, caseback, dial, movement is early 80's and the 3132 does turn up in Okean's from time to time. The inner bezel ring is later as is the sweep hand, the date ring is a much later replacement compare the font of the numbers. Either way it's a survivor.
> 
> Enjoy, Cheers...


Thank you for the details!


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Sturmansk

Traveller with delicious blue hands


----------



## sanik




----------



## reporterreporter

What do we think of this one?


----------



## MattBrace

A decent period example, I believe this is being sold by a forum member here, Miroman. Miro is a great guy and certainly a trusted seller. Perhaps worth a PM to him with any other questions you have.

Cheers...


----------



## Sturmansk

Columbus with bicolor case


----------



## thewatchadude

Black Moscow-Rome 92... with a USSR marked dial...


----------



## Sturmansk

Bicolor case with a clicking bezel, white dial with big lume dots, silhouette hands


----------



## lyi

Recent addition, I was told it is more sought after then the Ocean


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> Recent addition, I was told it is more sought after then the Ocean
> View attachment 15497712


The Old "Red Eye" Nice example.

Cheers...


----------



## RAJJP

Added a "Luftwaffe" to the "collection" today.










Little bit of a shame it isn't a real Junghans J88. That said this little black thing is a nice looker anyway. Happy with it.


----------



## Sturmansk

Black "Komandirskie" dial with fat pushers


----------



## lyi

small get together of my 2020 additions


----------



## Ligavesh

So I bought this 3133 some months ago, but I never wore it, it just stayed in the box. A few days ago I decided to maybe put it on a bit - to my horror (paid a decent amount for it) there was a clunking noise coming from the watch when moved about or shaken lightly, also there was a scratching noise when the bezel was turned (it turned quite loosely). After a bit of thinking, I figured out that both noises were coming from the bezel - so I decided to have a look -mind you, I'm extremely inexperienced, so I was quite nervous. I removed one of the holders (and immediately lost it), on the other holder the screw wouldn't move (need to buy better screwdrivers). Luckily, the movement could be taken out even with one holder in place. I then could see the gear for the bezel - I decided to apply silicone grease to it. I'm proud to say the noise went away immediately _and _the movement of the bezel was not loose any more. So my first successful watch repair!










Btw, I found the holder in the meantime, I'll probably put it on this weekend; the dial and movement are quite wobbly when held only by one holder. Maybe I'll post some better pictures then.


----------



## underhill

lyi said:


> small get together of my 2020 additions
> View attachment 15544272


Wow that's impressive. The Okean on the right, I see it has red numbers on the bezel. Is it their original color, or did it change color from sun exposure ?


----------



## lyi

underhill said:


> Wow that's impressive. The Okean on the right, I see it has red numbers on the bezel. Is it their original color, or did it change color from sun exposure ?


Look at the top Poljot on the left - the numbers on the bezel are also red. I think all bezels aproximately until 1980 had red numbers. The Okean is from 1978, the Poljot from 1977.


----------



## Sturmansk

Black Sturmanskie dial in a massive case with colourful hands, probably hand-painted by some previous owner

*







*


----------



## Sturmansk

KA-50 Komandirskie with blue dial and non-clicking bezel


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Sturmansk

Poljot Civil with movable inner bezel. One of the nicest later ones in my opinion.


----------



## lyi

New addition to my collection - 3132 from 1980


----------



## Sturmansk

Torpedo in stainless steel case with big crown


----------



## Sturmansk

Traveller Chronograph


----------



## Odessa200

Here is an early Poljot Shturmanskie. Similar to the one from Polmax site (photo with the helicopter). Based on the. Color of the wheels, again as per Polmax, made in 1980-81 in stainless steel, still having winding stem, etc. I think it is a nice specimen of an early Poljot Shturmanskie.


----------



## Sturmansk

Skipper Titanium in bicolor case with
non-clicking bezel


----------



## Sturmansk

Atlanta 1996


----------



## Sturmansk

Sturmanskie dial in titanium(?) case


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

Ruslan


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

Cream coloured MIG 29 Komandirskie dial in cushion case with 2 crowns


----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## stevarad

StampeSV4 said:


> View attachment 15605630


perfect photo!

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## philippeF




----------



## sanik




----------



## soulbazz

Sturmansk said:


> Sturmanskie dial in titanium(?) case
> 
> View attachment 15601910


This is cool. Are there any other titanium cased 3133s?


----------



## Sturmansk

soulbazz said:


> Are there any other titanium cased 3133s?


I've seen or had a few, like the 'SS-18' ones. Legend and marketing has it that their cases were made from disassembled Russian missiles. But there are more, I'll see what I can unbury and show.


----------



## soulbazz

Sturmansk said:


> I've seen or had a few, like the 'SS-18' ones. Legend and marketing has it that their cases were made from disassembled Russian missiles. But there are more, I'll see what I can unbury and show.


Please do!


----------



## jimzilla

I have a question about the 3133 movements......
When timing a 3133 on the timegrapher do you time the watch in the chrono mode or not?
My guess would be no? I am not sure that is why I am asking
Thanks, James.


----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> I have a question about the 3133 movements......
> When timing a 3133 on the timegrapher do you time the watch in the chrono mode or not?
> My guess would be no? I am not sure that is why I am asking
> Thanks, James.


Timing process would be fully wound, leave for 30mins then place on timegrapher to do what's needed, chronograph function not running.

Cheers...


----------



## jimzilla

As always thank you Matt, best regards and to you and your family have a Very Merry Christmas! 🎅


----------



## FishFreddy

Mister Mike said:


> View attachment 516215
> View attachment 516222
> View attachment 516223
> View attachment 516224
> View attachment 516225
> View attachment 516226
> View attachment 516233


I find this to be one of the best examples of vintage watches.IMO, It's a wonderful job that was underestimated. What do you think?


----------



## Sturmansk

soulbazz said:


> Please do!


Some earlier posts, these should be titanium cases:



Sturmansk said:


> Titanic with interesting screw down pushers (just a Gimmick, but still nice)
> 
> View attachment 15407075





Sturmansk said:


> Another Titanic with a black dial. Had to replace the original matching metal band on both due to my slender wrists.
> 
> View attachment 15408838





Sturmansk said:


> Skipper Titanium in bicolor case with
> non-clicking bezel


----------



## Sturmansk

Europe with titanium case


----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> As always thank you Matt, best regards and to you and your family have a Very Merry Christmas! ?


No problem, all the best to you as well.

Cheers...


----------



## soulbazz

Sturmansk said:


> Some earlier posts, these should be titanium cases:





Sturmansk said:


> Europe with titanium case
> 
> View attachment 15611639


Very nice! Thanks for sharing Sturmansk.


----------



## listorene12

I only recently discovered the Poljot Sturmanskie I'd love one with a steel case, they represent a very good value proposition in the watch market.


----------



## Sturmansk

Buran Strela with a black dial


----------



## pisty5926

Ecco il mio Blue Angels....


----------



## Sturmansk

Sports chrono with white dial (actually not quite bright white anymore)


----------



## Sturmansk

"Simple Round" with interesting crown and pushers


----------



## lyi

Another rare addition to my 3133 family, maybe the experts can tell us more - was it made specifically for French market? How long did the issue last?


----------



## Sturmansk

Raketnik


----------



## Ligavesh

Haven't worn this one yet - I was told by some watch collectors to sell it, cause it was "not made in the USSR or shortly after the break up, so no collector's value", but I like it too much...


----------



## Sturmansk

Greenish MIG 29 Komandirskie dial in thick case


----------



## jimzilla

Hi Comrades I just got a couple of watches in the mail today and I could not wait to show you.
Matt Brace had done some minor repair work on the watches so now they are ready for their debut.
P.S. thank you so much Matt, excellent work as always I really appreciate it.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Relatively rare Сделано в СССР Buran


----------



## PiotrS

I will show my precious!


----------



## Sturmansk

Golden savonette case with golden dial and Roman numerals. I believe this one is called the tsar's watch, at least in some German forum a while ago .


----------



## Sturmansk

Admiral with silver hands


----------



## Sturmansk

Football world cup 1994, USA


----------



## elsoldemayo

Common Buran dial design but in a colour I have never seen elsewhere.


----------



## Sturmansk

Black dial with Roman numerals in a golden case


----------



## jimzilla

Hello Sturmansk I am curious just how many 3133's do you have in your collection?
You have to have more than of anyone on this website, and all very nice examples as well.
Do you have any pictures of your complete collection? .... very impressive sir, with best regards, James.


----------



## Sturmansk

Hello James,

a desk drawer is more or less where I keep them, so I'm afraid I have no reasonable pictures to offer. Also I avoid counting them, or trying to be "complete" in any way ... something I learned from my record collecting days, when I "needed" a Japanese pressing in yellow vinyl of a record I already had five times and never even listened to. So I try to keep it on a level that gives me pleasure; actually, once in a while I part with a couple of watches just to keep them coming in on the other side. That's a big part of the fun for me, and I know a lot of people spend more on a single watch than I have for all of mine.

I'm glad you like my contributions to this lovely thread, which is a real treasure trove to browse through, and I guess I will add something now and then. (This watch thing hit me out of nowhere just a few years ago, I never even wore a watch for most of my life, and when I got my first plain ordinary Strumanskie, something clicked and there I am.)

Cheers and best regards, it's good to know others share this strange hobby!
-Sturmansk


----------



## PiotrS

I completely agree with Sturmansk, I have a similar opinion.
And this is one of my beauties . 
I have not seen such on the forums yet.


----------



## jimzilla

I do not think I have ever seen that dial face before. Very cool!.


----------



## PiotrS

My next, later one.
The hands are not blue. , they are dark blue.
It's just a photo


----------



## Sturmansk

Junkers Fliegeruhr with bigger eye


----------



## PiotrS

And I have Junkers 3133, a few seconds, how not to love him? He is with me every day. .


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

Aviator Flieger à la Junghans with different indices


----------



## Sturmansk

31681 with a black dial in shiny steel case


----------



## greyfellow

Volmax Aviator "Sport"



















substantial watch with unique design, crown is screw-down type, and here the (future) trouble starts . . .
When it arrived, I could not wind it, first conclusion : OMG, the coupling inside the crown. Luckily it was fine, instead the keyless works were disturbed (what happened there, seller claimed the watch was new?!)
Removing dial and (chrono)hands is nothing that you really want to do with a brand new watch, but finally it is back together and everything works well.


----------



## sanik




----------



## PiotrS

One of the last poljots, in very good condition. I think it is around 1991 ... just before the silver balans ..







.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## greyfellow

Poljot (Volmax) Aviator 42mm. Pretty well-crafted watch: sapphire crystal, guided pushers, SEL-bracelet (including half-links for fine-adjustment). Compared to the 40mm Aviator, quite massive appearance, but due to short lugs and the flat caseback very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Ligavesh

A question: what's the deal with this watch that has a 31659 movement in a 'classic' chronograph case? Did they make them like that? I can't imagine that the original case was damaged and then someone put the 31659 movement in this case. Surely they were produced like this from the factory? Does anyone have any info on that?


----------



## Sturmansk

Ligavesh said:


> A question: what's the deal with this watch that has a 31659 movement in a 'classic' chronograph case? Did they make them like that? I can't imagine that the original case was damaged and then someone put the 31659 movement in this case. Surely they were produced like this from the factory? Does anyone have any info on that?


They were definitely made like that, and I've seen a couple of them, some plain 3133 and some 31659. I can only offer hearsay, but from what I've read over the years it seems they were never promoted or sold as 31659, but only as regular 3133, and speculation is they just took the movements that were in stock at some point in time, i.e. part of the production delivering more than was promised. But maybe one of the experts can tell us more?


----------



## Ligavesh

Sturmansk said:


> They were definitely made like that, and I've seen a couple of them, some plain 3133 and some 31659. I can only offer hearsay, but from what I've read over the years it seems they were never promoted or sold as 31659, but only as regular 3133, and speculation is they just took the movements that were in stock at some point in time, i.e. part of the production delivering more than was promised. But maybe one of the experts can tell us more?


Well if that's the case then I'm not selling it 

edit: I was planning to sell it (thinking it's a franken) to finance the purchase of another watch, but I couldn't part with such a unique piece. It seemed too strange that it would be a franken, it made no sense for someone to take a perfectly good 31659 and put it in such a case, and not in a 'normal' 31659 case with maybe a broken movement.


----------



## MattBrace

Ligavesh said:


> Well if that's the case then I'm not selling it
> 
> edit: I was planning to sell it (thinking it's a franken) to finance the purchase of another watch, but I couldn't part with such a unique piece. It seemed too strange that it would be a franken, it made no sense for someone to take a perfectly good 31659 and put it in such a case, and not in a 'normal' 31659 case with maybe a broken movement.


Early examples of the Sturmanskie Classic used stocks of military spec 31659 movements, there are even some instances of Stainless Steel Classic cases the were apparently for Airforce issue.

Cheers...


----------



## Ligavesh

Thanks a lot Matt and Sturmansk!


----------



## PiotrS

* Ligavesh*
Your watch is questionable in my opinion. I already show the original from around 1991 1992, (golden balance wheels) Look at the hour and minute hands (and the dot under the date, dot it is Ok). In yours they are different. In the original they were sharp, but they had a disadvantage, they break quickly. That's why it was replaced with newer ones from around 1998, look at the photo.
1. Original, remeber all it is chrom .








2. Latter version 1996 look at the hour and minute hands, so this same like you? , chrono sekonde hand, end minute hand it OK. The second hand has a narrow tip, can you see that? It is OK!








3, Case back oryginal, ... but I'm not sure about that, I study further ...








4. Look my oryginal hand (all watch in this same) that's why they were replaced.









to sum up, are you just missing good hand minute and hourly?
It's not much
Congratulations!


----------



## Ligavesh

PiotrS said:


> * Ligavesh*
> Your watch is questionable in my opinion. I already show the original from around 1991 1992, (golden balance wheels) Look at the hour and minute hands (and the dot under the date, dot it is Ok). In yours they are different. In the original they were sharp, but they had a disadvantage, they break quickly. That's why it was replaced with newer ones from around 1998, look at the photo.
> 1. Original, remeber all it is chrom .
> View attachment 15719501
> 
> 2. Latter version 1996 look at the hour and minute hands, so this same like you? , chrono sekonde hand, end minute hand it OK. The second hand has a narrow tip, can you see that? It is OK!
> View attachment 15719504
> 
> 3, Case back oryginal, ... but I'm not sure about that, I study further ...
> View attachment 15719506
> 
> 4. Look my oryginal hand (all watch in this same) that's why they were replaced.
> View attachment 15719514
> 
> 
> to sum up, are you just missing good hand minute and hourly?
> It's not much
> Congratulations!


Thanks for the explanation - if I understand correctly, you mean maybe the hour and minute hands have been replaced, or it was a later model that already came with such minute and hour hands? Btw, here's the back of mine, it doesn't say "Made in Russia" nor does it have a serial number... I haven't tried to open the back out of fear that I would scratch the shiny case...


----------



## Ligavesh

Btw, here's my other 31659 (that I plan to service cause the chrono hand stutters when moving, also it's not precisely centered IMO):


----------



## PiotrS

Ligavesh
The watch that I showed according to the owner is from 1990-91, I also saw the documents.
Everything was correct. I am surprised that the case back was signed with an inscription and a number.
Unfortunately, I did not have it in my hands ... The number of digits indicates that the production was 10,000.
That's how it was then. However, I think that after this (limited) series, watches like you have appeared, 
but they should be SU / U 3133 with a silver balance wheel. And I think they were produced until around 1994-95.
They were massive and not so pretty for the Russians. I know the specifics of this country (GOLD prefer).

Your hands appeared with the later version of this watch in 1996 (as well as in others), along with a different dial (I showed the photo). They were better.
I look at your choke minute hand, paint comes off. I think it has been touched by tools or changed. It has a different shade of red.
At least that's what it looks like in the photo. Look at your other watch, the shades of red are the same.

Open it and see, maybe we'll learn something else? Because if P3133 Phew will be there or only 3133 ...

I have such a device, I put it in gently and turn it, 9 out of 10 is successful.


----------



## Ligavesh

PiotrS said:


> Ligavesh
> The watch that I showed according to the owner is from 1990-91, I also saw the documents.
> Everything was correct. I am surprised that the case back was signed with an inscription and a number.
> Unfortunately, I did not have it in my hands ... The number of digits indicates that the production was 10,000.
> That's how it was then. However, I think that after this (limited) series, watches like you have appeared,
> but they should be SU / U 3133 with a silver balance wheel. And I think they were produced until around 1994-95.
> They were massive and not so pretty for the Russians. I know the specifics of this country (GOLD prefer).
> 
> Your hands appeared with the later version of this watch in 1996 (as well as in others), along with a different dial (I showed the photo). They were better.
> I look at your choke minute hand, paint comes off. I think it has been touched by tools or changed. It has a different shade of red.
> At least that's what it looks like in the photo. Look at your other watch, the shades of red are the same.
> 
> Open it and see, maybe we'll learn something else? Because if P3133 Phew will be there or only 3133 ...
> 
> I have such a device, I put it in gently and turn it, 9 out of 10 is successful.
> View attachment 15720167


Ah okay, so you mean the hands are like the later model from '96, but the dial isn't (it should be more blue? it's hard to tell the color exactly from that catalog scan), so probably the hands were changed? Maybe at a service?

Anyway, I'll try to_ gently_ open the backcase. I've never opened it because the watch works very smoothly, with no problems - compared to my other 31659 that, like I said, needs a service at least for the chrono hand which measures time correctly but stutters a lot, sometimes it doesn't go fully back to center (it goes back to, for example, 10 min mark) so I have to let it run a bit then try again (that usually works then), and even at center it's a bit off, like 0,2 - 0,4 sec ahead.

edit: btw. here's a video of my first 31659 working, I made it when I was planning to sell it:


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## PiotrS

Ligavesh
Don't open it, you have 31659, no need.
Later dials were clearly blue (if we, guys can see the colors )
I would like to have proof that yours hands were factory fitted, but I don't.
Maybe someone else has?
Poolmax 


http://www.mfkrlives.com/polmax3133/images/90_91/hrs_aviator1.jpg


----------



## PiotrS

Okeah on the Wisła with on icebreaker.


----------



## PiotrS

Wisła enters the sea. (I don't know how to say it in English)
There are a lot of seals there. . Naval pilots! .


----------



## Sturmansk

Ligavesh said:


> Ah okay, so you mean the hands are like the later model from '96, but the dial isn't (it should be more blue? it's hard to tell the color exactly from that catalog scan), so probably the hands were changed?
> Ah okay, so you mean the hands are like the later model from '96, but the dial isn't (it should be more blue? it's hard to tell the color exactly from that catalog scan), so probably the hands were changed? Maybe at a service?


Dug out my two specimens with different sets of hands. Wondering whether the chrono second hand was replaced in the left one?


----------



## Ligavesh

Sturmansk said:


> Dug out my two specimens with different sets of hands. Wondering whether the chrono second hand was replaced in the left one?
> 
> View attachment 15725867


I don't know, @PiotrS is the expert, my head hurts just thinking about it


----------



## MattBrace

Sturmansk said:


> Dug out my two specimens with different sets of hands. Wondering whether the chrono second hand was replaced in the left one?
> 
> View attachment 15725867


The left hand example has possibly been moved from another case into the Classic case, the hand set all looks original just from an earlier model early 90's the right hand example is later and correct. Movement pictures would help, but removing these snap on casebacks can be difficult and risk damage to the case.

Cheers...


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> A question: what's the deal with this watch that has a 31659 movement in a 'classic' chronograph case? Did they make them like that? I can't imagine that the original case was damaged and then someone put the 31659 movement in this case. Surely they were produced like this from the factory? Does anyone have any info on that?
> 
> View attachment 15717335


I have exactly the same watch, the only difference i see is the minute chrono hand that on mine the hole is unpainten. Maybe factory mistake?

I think is 100% original


----------



## Banzai

today, date is off but I don't bother with it


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> I have exactly the same watch, the only difference i see is the minute chrono hand that on mine the hole is unpainten. Maybe factory mistake?
> 
> I think is 100% original


Maybe storage problems have led to paint falling off easier - mine also has some paint missing from the same hand.


----------



## PiotrS

Ligavesh said:


> I don't know, @PiotrS is the expert, my head hurts just thinking about it


I do not agree. .
I'm learning all the time 
Sturmansk, Ligavesh.
There are many watches like the one on the right. (in pictures Sturmansk), 
I am looking for proof that there were thick sekond fitted at the factory. I don't have it today.I asked before, maybe someone has? 
Sturmansk in yours left, ofcures in hand is change, (luma is is different).I'm sure this was what your watch looked like before it was changed
hand minute, haour, chron sekonde end black sekonde, so yours is blue?
Look this is watch, look is the luma








Will show something else in 2002, can you see the thin hand?


----------



## VladGruz




----------



## VladGruz

День Советской армии😎


----------



## jimzilla

unusual reissue 2005


----------



## PiotrS

Hm not oryginal but something nice! Yes 3133 inside! 51mm not crown!
...with my weise beer!


----------



## jimzilla

I had a 3133/1981597 and a 3133/1981598 come in the other day they are both N.O.S. and are complete sets


----------



## jimzilla

DP


----------



## bobby54

jimzilla said:


> I had a 3133/1981597 and a 3133/1981598 come in the other day they are both N.O.S. and are complete sets


Hello Jimzilla,
Greats watches !!! Congrats
Where do you finds these beauties?
Thanks


----------



## stevarad

skipper...















































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot buran basilika 31679









































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> I had a 3133/1981597 and a 3133/1981598 come in the other day they are both N.O.S. and are complete sets


These are extremely beautiful reissues, congrats! Do you know when they were made?


----------



## PiotrS

3133/1981597 and a 3133/1981598

2004


----------



## jimzilla

I am guessing 2004?  and thank you very much PiotrS for looking that up.
Hello Sturmansk thees two are personally my favorite dial faces of all my 3133's I have hunted for these two for years and years. I was lucky enough to find them N.O.S. and complete. Unfortunately there is not anyone here that has a lot of knowledge on the 3133 reissues unless they have not offered comment yet. Personally I like the reissues but those here that are purist's don't think much of them.


----------



## Sturmansk

Fortunately there are different approaches towards watch collecting and enjoying. While I personally wouldn't want a collection of fakes and Frankens, I'm perfectly comfortable with reissues and even with those that come from the confusing "dark times" in the early 90s when a lot of quirky and unofficial stuff was assembled. The two you've shown are among my absolute favourites, I stumbled across one a while ago but never knew much about it, so thanks a lot!



Sturmansk said:


> Newer version of the beloved Sturmaskie with cleverly disguised 20 mm lugs
> 
> View attachment 14889065


(There seems to be another more recent reissue, or is this one from the same period?)


----------



## maguirejp

traded for this in Havana some 10+ years ago. Story is that it was left behind in Cuba when the Russians left. No documentation but it was a good story. It is well worn and has many scars. It continues to be reliable.




























I thought it was a good trade for some Canadiana. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## PiotrS

jimzilla said:


> I am guessing 2004?  and thank you very much PiotrS for looking that up.


To be precise, the catalog is from 2004.
I also have some "new" 2000+. I like to put them on my hand. .


----------



## jimzilla

(There seems to be another more recent reissue, or is this one from the same period?) 
Would be cooler watch with 31659 inside..... but I would wear that as is in a heart beat!!!


----------



## PiotrS

hm...
*Sturmanskie special edition Sturmanskie Chronograph 3133-1981260* 
I think the watch is at that number 3133-1981260, look link.








Zegarek Męski Sturmanskie Chronograph 3133-1981260 - Edycja Limitowana


Sturmanskie 3133-1981260




www.demus-zegarki.pl








. 
But I am not sure. Both watches do not interest me, because it is not POLJOT, Basilka, Maktime ...


----------



## Sturmansk

Typhoon in cushion case. Lots of blue and silver ...


----------



## PiotrS

New Szturmanski but I do not like them with bezel. The bezel suits Okeh and the old sturmanski. I would like to give it back


----------



## jimzilla

I am wondering if anyone can offer an opinion on these 2 watches? sorry not too many pics. Is it the correct seconds hand on the grey one?
Do they look authentic? thank you in advance, James .


----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> I am wondering if anyone can offer an opinion on these 2 watches? sorry not too many pics. Is it the correct seconds hand on the grey one?
> Do they look authentic? thank you in advance, James .


From what I can see I believe both are good original examples. I have seen the grey dial before with both types of sweep hand.

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 31679



















































































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

jimzilla said:


> I am wondering if anyone can offer an opinion on these 2 watches? sorry not too many pics. Is it the correct seconds hand on the grey one?
> Do they look authentic? thank you in advance, James .


what do you think the value of these two watches in U.S. Dollars? thank you, James.


----------



## PiotrS

jimzilla said:


> I am wondering if anyone can offer an opinion on these 2 watches? sorry not too many pics. Is it the correct seconds hand on the grey one?
> Do they look authentic? thank you in advance, James .


Hi 
Katalog 1995-1997, inside werk SU 3133 only 
Gray has a bad bezel. 
Watch is bay? 750 USD? too much IMHO
I have grey 








This is my 









Bezel is this watch


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you very much PiotrS you have a very keen eye comrade! I did not notice the bezel on the Grey faced 1981704S was the bezel on 1981639 or 40, you saved me from buying a FAKE and I am grateful.
I was actually going to make him an offer after the auction was over on both watches. but now I will just inquire about the Blue one. Thanks again and best regards, James.


----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> Thank you very much PiotrS you have a very keen eye comrade! I did not notice the bezel on the Grey faced 1981704S was the bezel on 1981639 or 40, you saved me from buying a FAKE and I am grateful.
> I was actually going to make him an offer after the auction was over on both watches. but now I will just inquire about the Blue one. Thanks again and best regards, James.


The sports bezel was used on a number of different 3133's so its probable it left the factory that way, especially German export examples.

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

jimzilla said:


> Thank you very much PiotrS you have a very keen eye comrade! I did not notice the bezel on the Grey faced 1981704S was the bezel on 1981639 or 40, you saved me from buying a FAKE and I am grateful.
> I was actually going to make him an offer after the auction was over on both watches. but now I will just inquire about the Blue one. Thanks again and best regards, James.


Spox (typical of Poland ... like no problem).
Remember, in side only SU 3133 and silver wheel, end case only chrom .


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mibby




----------



## Sturmansk

BMW Formel 1 Grand Prix 2000 in Basilika case


----------



## Sturmansk

Lunar 31679 in bicolor case


----------



## VladGruz




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dinkan




----------



## medved001




----------



## jimzilla

medved001 said:


>


My favorite dial face of all 3133's, it looks perfect!, very nice medved001
best regards ti you sir, James.


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## JonS1967

I was wondering if anyone has advice on how to adjust the 3133 movement in my OKEAH. I bought the watch several years ago and I've worn it a few dozen times over that time period. It was gaining several minutes a day so I sent it back for an adjustment under warranty and it was fixed, but when it arrived back at my post box it had the same problem. I was told that it probably got jostled during shipping causing the problem to occur again. I completely trust the seller/watchmaker and believe he's telling the truth. I didn't want to send the watch back for fear of the same problem occurring again. Does anyone know how to regulate the movement? I can't imagine it's that difficult... is it something that can be explained in a simple tutorial? Or is there a good online resource that I could check out?

Thanks!
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmansk

Golden Basilika case with aeroplane and something cyrillic on a mother-of-pearl-ish dial


----------



## MattBrace

JonS1967 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has advice on how to adjust the 3133 movement in my OKEAH. I bought the watch several years ago and I've worn it a few dozen times over that time period. It was gaining several minutes a day so I sent it back for an adjustment under warranty and it was fixed, but when it arrived back at my post box it had the same problem. I was told that it probably got jostled during shipping causing the problem to occur again. I completely trust the seller/watchmaker and believe he's telling the truth. I didn't want to send the watch back for fear of the same problem occurring again. Does anyone know how to regulate the movement? I can't imagine it's that difficult... is it something that can be explained in a simple tutorial? Or is there a good online resource that I could check out?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty simple really, but without a timegrapher you will be relying on observation or a web based app of some kind. The regulator arm is pictured furthest to the left on the balance.

Cheers...


----------



## JonS1967

MattBrace said:


> Pretty simple really, but without a timegrapher you will be relying on observation or a web based app of some kind. The regulator arm is pictured furthest to the left on the balance.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> View attachment 15800863


Thanks, Matt! I'm not the most knowledge movement person. I figure there's probably a screw somewhere I need to turn, but don't really know my way around a 3133. Some kind of timing app I can download from my phone? I remember seeing one somewhere once .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Matt! I'm not the most knowledge movement person. I figure there's probably a screw somewhere I need to turn, but don't really know my way around a 3133. Some kind of timing app I can download from my phone? I remember seeing one somewhere once .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out youtube videos about regulating watches, they show what and how exactly to do it.


----------



## PiotrS

JonS1967 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has advice on how to adjust the 3133 movement in my OKEAH. I bought the watch several years ago and I've worn it a few dozen times over that time period. It was gaining several minutes a day so I sent it back for an adjustment under warranty and it was fixed, but when it arrived back at my post box it had the same problem. I was told that it probably got jostled during shipping causing the problem to occur again. I completely trust the seller/watchmaker and believe he's telling the truth. I didn't want to send the watch back for fear of the same problem occurring again. Does anyone know how to regulate the movement? I can't imagine it's that difficult... is it something that can be explained in a simple tutorial? Or is there a good online resource that I could check out?
> Thanks!
> Jon
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My opinion. If the watch rushes several minutes a day, it must have a serious error.
This cannot be regulated. I will show later (a timegrapher) a watch that has a poorly accurate movement.


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> My opinion. If the watch rushes several minutes a day, it must have a serious error.
> This cannot be regulated. I will show later (a timegrapher) a watch that has a poorly accurate movement.


A minute or two a day is not beyond the bounds of regulation, anything more would show a need for further investigation.

Cheers...


----------



## JonS1967

Ligavesh said:


> Check out youtube videos about regulating watches, they show what and how exactly to do it.


Thanks! Will do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

PiotrS said:


> My opinion. If the watch rushes several minutes a day, it must have a serious error.
> This cannot be regulated. I will show later (a timegrapher) a watch that has a poorly accurate movement.


Actually, you're right! And thank you for your suggestion. I used the Lepsi app and my watch is magnetized. I will find a demagnetizer so I can fix it. I tested my my 1967 Amphibia (in photo) because it's been running fast and it is magnetized too.

Update: Just ordered a demagnetizer. I'm excited to try it out. I've been down on my OKEAH and Amphibia due to the bad time keeping . Would be amazing if this corrects the issue. Should arrive tomorrow thanks to Amazon Prime 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

The demagnetizer arrived today and I gave it a shot. I'm excited to see if it works!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Hope it works as the watch is beautiful.


----------



## JonS1967

Kotsov said:


> Hope it works as the watch is beautiful.


Thank you. I do love the dial. One of my favorite chrono dials. I'm looking forward to checking it tomorrow to see if the demagnetizer worked.

I read somewhere (after I tried to demagnetize the watch, of course) that the watch should be stopped (which can be done with a hacking feature if your watch has it, this watch does not) when you demagnetize, and my watch had been running so without being able to hack the movement, it may not of worked as well as it should have. I may have to let the power reserve run out and try again once it stops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyfellow

Poljot "Russian Chronograph", polished case with nicely circular-brushed bezel . 51mm lug to lug, together with the Hirsch Liberty strap it causes a strong wrist presence.



















Movement fitted into a metal spacer, big handy crown, double-domed crystal.
Apart from the well-known Aviator, Strela, Ocean, Blue Angels etc. Poljot released a number of serious chronos.


----------



## Eggsy

Poljot Journey (31681)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

So my demagnetizer arrived and I tried it out on my OKEAH and my 1967. If the Lepsi app is working correctly, it may have failed to demagnetize both watches. Normally I would think there was user error involved, but after watching numerous videos on the procedure, it appears I have done it correctly.

I tried the procedure at least 5 times (because Lepsi kept giving me a positive reading for magnetization) yesterday on the 1967 and sadly it gained about 10 minutes over a 24 hour period... so it seems it definitely did not work on that watch. But I had to wait for the OKEAH to wind down so I just tried to demagnetize it a few minutes ago. I noticed that the machine made a more pronounced noise and vibration than it did when I attempted the 1967 so I'm hoping perhaps it worked this time. But I still got a magnetized reading some of the time using Lepsi so I'll check out the timekeeping tomorrow and report back. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## PiotrS

JonS1967 said:


> So my demagnetizer arrived and I tried it out on my OKEAH and my 1967. If the Lepsi app is working correctly, it may have failed to demagnetize both watches. Normally I would think there was user error involved, but after watching numerous videos on the procedure, it appears I have done it correctly.
> 
> I tried the procedure at least 5 times (because Lepsi kept giving me a positive reading for magnetization) yesterday on the 1967 and sadly it gained about 10 minutes over a 24 hour period... so it seems it definitely did not work on that watch. But I had to wait for the OKEAH to wind down so I just tried to demagnetize it a few minutes ago. I noticed that the machine made a more pronounced noise and vibration than it did when I attempted the 1967 so I'm hoping perhaps it worked this time. But I still got a magnetized reading some of the time using Lepsi so I'll check out the timekeeping tomorrow and report back. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is Lepsi?
Isn't it better to check the magnetization with this?








Kompas - Zabawki Progresywne


Miniaturowy kompas, który jest w pełni funkcjonalny i nie jest tylko ozdobnym gadżetem.




zabawkiprogresywne.pl




Look at the movie.




Did you do that?


----------



## JonS1967

PiotrS said:


> What is Lepsi?
> Isn't it better to check the magnetization with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kompas - Zabawki Progresywne
> 
> 
> Miniaturowy kompas, który jest w pełni funkcjonalny i nie jest tylko ozdobnym gadżetem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zabawkiprogresywne.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do that?


Lepsi is a magnetizing sensor that uses the Compass sensor on the iPhone. I don't have a Compass at home so I wasn't able to try that as well. And yes, I did follow the same procedure as in the YouTube video you shared. Thank you for posting that! I might pick up a Compass so I can double check.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

I have one of those demagnetizers and despite it making weird sounds and feeling like it's working as you move the watch away from it, it's never apparently had any effect. 10 minutes a day fast before using it and the same after. I must deliberately magnetize a screwdriver or similar and see if it has any effect on that.


----------



## JonS1967

elsoldemayo said:


> I have one of those demagnetizers and despite it making weird sounds and feeling like it's working as you move the watch away from it, it's never apparently had any effect. 10 minutes a day fast before using it and the same after. I must deliberately magnetize a screwdriver or similar and see if it has any effect on that.


I'm thinking that mine doesn't work. Although I've seen many videos where people have had success. I think some of them are just faulty. I'm considering returning it and ordering another one to see if it might work better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

I have the cheap blue one and the white hall effect one. I have a couple of watches that will not demagnetize completely
using both of them!


----------



## PiotrS

My cywil Poljot by the Baltic Sea.


----------



## stevarad

Sturmanskie these days..






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Still Gagarin time...






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fargelios

Another Yuri Gagarin ))


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

MIG 29 silver dial in Buran case


----------



## jimzilla

Another beautiful watch Sturmansk


----------



## VladGruz




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

Moscow 1992 Rome with a black dial


----------



## Sturmansk

Moscow 1991 Tokyo with white dial


----------



## Kotsov

JonS1967 said:


> So my demagnetizer arrived and I tried it out on my OKEAH and my 1967. If the Lepsi app is working correctly, it may have failed to demagnetize both watches. Normally I would think there was user error involved, but after watching numerous videos on the procedure, it appears I have done it correctly.
> 
> I tried the procedure at least 5 times (because Lepsi kept giving me a positive reading for magnetization) yesterday on the 1967 and sadly it gained about 10 minutes over a 24 hour period... so it seems it definitely did not work on that watch. But I had to wait for the OKEAH to wind down so I just tried to demagnetize it a few minutes ago. I noticed that the machine made a more pronounced noise and vibration than it did when I attempted the 1967 so I'm hoping perhaps it worked this time. But I still got a magnetized reading some of the time using Lepsi so I'll check out the timekeeping tomorrow and report back. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if your phone is magnetised ....


----------



## JonS1967

Kotsov said:


> What if your phone is magnetised ....


The thought has crossed my mind. I need to pickup a compass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

JonS1967 said:

So my demagnetizer arrived and I tried it out on my OKEAH and my 1967. If the Lepsi app is working correctly, it may have failed to demagnetize both watches. Normally I would think there was user error involved, but after watching numerous videos on the procedure, it appears I have done it correctly.

I tried the procedure at least 5 times (because Lepsi kept giving me a positive reading for magnetization) yesterday on the 1967 and sadly it gained about 10 minutes over a 24 hour period... so it seems it definitely did not work on that watch. But I had to wait for the OKEAH to wind down so I just tried to demagnetize it a few minutes ago. I noticed that the machine made a more pronounced noise and vibration than it did when I attempted the 1967 so I'm hoping perhaps it worked this time. But I still got a magnetized reading some of the time using Lepsi so I'll check out the timekeeping tomorrow and report back. Fingers crossed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Get the $30.00 white tunnel one, It does work better than the blue one. best regards JonS1967  .


----------



## JonS1967

I’ve been looking on Amazon and wondered if anyone can tell me if there’s a difference between any of the white tunnel type demagnetizers? They all seem to look the same, as with the blue ones, but they have different names and prices associated with each one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

The white tunnel one draws more power, that means it is a more powerful machine. I had watches that showed magnetism after using the $8.00 blue unit and the white one took the magnetism away.
I actually have a Vintage L&R coming in the mail that I will post just for kicks. I may do a test "Old VS New to see if there is any diffidence.


----------



## Ham2




----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> The white tunnel one draws more power, that means it is a more powerful machine. I had watches that showed magnetism after using the $8.00 blue unit and the white one took the magnetism away.
> I actually have a Vintage L&R coming in the mail that I will post just for kicks. I may do a test "Old VS New to see if there is any diffidence.
> 
> View attachment 15848213


That's very encouraging! I would love to see the vintage one when you receive it. Do you know if there's any difference between the various white tunnel models on Amazon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

I would assume the white tunnel ones are all made in China so get the cheapest one.
I actually had the Vintage L&R come in today and all I can say is ...... MEGA HORSEPOWER!
you can really feel it working.
It is by far the most powerful one I have and works stellar. I do agree the blue ones barely have enough power, After using the L&R I think power is the name of the game to demag the watches.
I bought a lot from ebay just for the L&R as it looked so nice. It cleaned up very nicely.
First 3 pis's are before and next 4 are after. It is so simple inside, power goes into switch, out of switch and into coil of wire and out of coil of wire to other side of power. If this thing ever burns out I can rewind the coil.
I was thinking of adding an old red jewel pilot lamp that lites when you press the power button but I don't want to molest It. It Is too nice.
I have a problem of modding every thing I get my hands on.


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> I would assume the white tunnel ones are all made in China so get the cheapest one.
> I actually had the Vintage L&R come in today and all I can say is ...... MEGA HORSEPOWER!
> you can really feel it working.
> It is by far the most powerful one I have and works stellar. I do agree the blue ones barely have enough power, After using the L&R I think power is the name of the game to demag the watches.
> I bought a lot from ebay just for the L&R as it looked so nice. It cleaned up very nicely.
> First 3 pis's are before and next 4 are after. It is so simple inside, power goes into switch, out of switch and into coil of wire and out of coil of wire to other side of power. If this thing ever burns out I can rewind the coil.
> I was thinking of adding an old red jewel pilot lamp that lites when you press the power button but I don't want to molest It. It Is too nice.
> I have a problem of modding every thing I get my hands on.


That's cool! Thanks for sharing. I ordered the most reasonable white tunnel version today and sent the second blue one back. Can't wait to try the new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

Aviator in a black case


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sturmansk

Basilika white dial in golden case


----------



## Sturmansk

Aviator 2 in glossy case with 31681 mvt


----------



## philippeF




----------



## watch22

Here's my round case 3133.


----------



## Sturmansk

Typhoon in golden case with tachy bezel


----------



## Ligavesh

Sturmansk said:


> Typhoon in golden case with tachy bezel
> 
> View attachment 15887186


Nice, I've got the same but in a silver-colored plain case. A friend told me to sell all the post-Soviet 3133s as they were 'not collectable' and should get a Strela for the money or something - but I can't bring myself to it.


----------



## Sturmansk

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, I've got the same but in a silver-colored plain case. A friend told me to sell all the post-Soviet 3133s as they were 'not collectable' and should get a Strela for the money or something - but I can't bring myself to it.


I see the point, but don't care too much. While I really fancy the old classics, I also like lots of the newer models, and why not collect those?

And yes, there are different cases with that dial, and they are all beautiful to my eyes.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Sturmansk

White Sports Chrono "Made in USSR"


----------



## ETA2824-2

P3133 from 1992. The watch was completely overhauled in 2018 and 2020.


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

42 m-Strela Cosmos with a P3133 inside.
The Strelas were the first watches in the open space. Leonov was wearing a Strela.


----------



## Grant J

Never expected I'd be posting in this thread, but more than pleased to.








Not the nicest 3133, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## jovani




----------



## ETA2824-2

Grant J said:


> Not the nicest 3133, but you have to start somewhere.


Very classic!


----------



## Sturmansk

Some maritime flags (I guess) instead of numerals and a world map. Golden case with fat pushers.


----------



## stevarad

basilika admiral

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> basilika admiral


I think from now on I refer to you as the "3133 Tzar" 😂

Somehow, with these 3133 (Valjoux 7734), I just can't help myself and snapped out of a German collector hands for next to no money another (my 4th) mint Buran up. Try that with old (worn-out) Valjouxes .....
It's in transit ....... (Sellers pictures);


----------



## stevarad

))))

btw very nice buran Roland


----------



## EndeavourDK

Next to the other 3133's I still own (sold a lot of them), these 3x Burans are awaiting the arrival of their brother.
It all starts to make sense now; 4x Buran's.
One on each wrist and the other two on each ankle 😁

BTW, on this picture it is nice to see the aging of the old-fashion vegetable-tanned natural colored cow-leather, to the left the oldest, to the right only a few weeks old. They get a much darker patina, till very dark brown. Very unlike the modern chromium tanned leather.


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> Next to the other 3133's I still own (sold a lot of them), these 3x Burans are awaiting the arrival of their brother.
> It all starts to make sense now; 4x Buran's.
> One on each wrist and the other two on each ankle
> 
> BTW, on this picture it is nice to see the aging of the old-fashion vegetable-tanned natural colored cow-leather, to the left the oldest, to the right only a few weeks old. They get a much darker patina, till very dark brown. Very unlike the modern chromium tanned leather.
> 
> View attachment 15920825


You are not finished, yet. You need gild burans, also ))

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo

...and white with cathedral hands.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Oh come on boys, give me a break ...... !
Ps; without my wife noticing, how do they look like ?


----------



## EndeavourDK

With all the excitement of being back on the forum, I forgot to introduce my NOS Titanium 3133 Junkers. The NOS housing (glass back-lid, sapphire crystal) was complete with dial & hands, however the two black sub-dial hands didn't fit the pre-2000 Poljot 3133 movement. The seller revealed that the housing was for a 3133 MakTime, which is at some points (not for the better) slightly different. Awaiting a set tungsten-carbide drills, I installed some other 3133 sub-dial hands (black&red) which IMHO suited the dial even better. I can always install the original black-hands, but for now these two will do nicely;


----------



## EndeavourDK

elsoldemayo said:


> ...and white with cathedral hands.


Which one is that?


----------



## elsoldemayo

This one.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Oh, yes I've seen those before ....... still for sale and I haven't seen that many, if any, 2nd hand on offer.
Perhaps I'm wrong, but from what I read these are quite modern, that's also to say with a MakTime 3133 movement.
If these, with this dial did exist in the pre-2000 Poljot era, with a Poljot 3133 movement, I would be more interested.
I'm not that impressed with the MakTime 3133 (build) quality 😕

Thanks for showing to me  and my wife can relax ...... for now 😁


----------



## elsoldemayo

I agree, they are a later model based on the original black dial. I've only seen them for sale on ebay second hand a couple of times and was lucky to get this one as the only bidder.


----------



## EndeavourDK

elsoldemayo said:


> they are a later model based on the original black dial


As you have seen, I've 2x with the black dial. One (the most to the right) came more or less in pieces and while repairing I decided to lume the hands, so the watch would be useful during the night.... and with Superluminova it certainly is 🤗 Later I stumbled over a second in mint condition (the middle) and decided to leave it original.
With the new one underway it seems that I've have of this Buran-model the "Poljot" (pre-2000) collection complete .... or not?


----------



## carbon_dragon




----------



## Sturmansk

Berkut 31681 in mat steel case


----------



## Ligavesh

Sorry for the bad photo, too lazy to look for a better lighting...










These three are just back from a service in Russia - and what's with watchmakers not zeroing the chrono correctly (the 31659)??? Do I have to learn to do everything by myself? Anyway, the two 3133s will be for sale, when I'm not too lazy to actually put an add for them.

Ironically, the one that _isn't _for sale, isn't zeroed right


----------



## EndeavourDK

With some parallax it's zero  ...... there is a quite simple "trick" to zero them, but you need to know what you are doing. Hmmm ..... the top one for sale?


----------



## Ligavesh

EndeavourDK said:


> With some parallax it's zero  ...... there is a quite simple "trick" to zero them, but you need to know what you are doing. Hmmm ..... the top one for sale?


Well I probably wouldn't know what I would be doing 😅

Yeah that one is for sale cause I have two of those, although one has a darker inner bezel - don't know why, not an expert on that... But this one has an added bonus of being recently serviced and it has a
better, spotless crown for the inner bezel:



















Otherwise they're not much different, maybe the one I want to sell has a few small spots where the chrome has peeled off (although you'd be hard pressed to see them), but the other one has a little more small scratches -although again, nothing major. Actually, putting it like this, I'm not sure anymore which one of the two I want to sell 😅


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## stevarad

I made short review of this one:









Poljot international Baikal - really short review


A couple of days already on hand this beautiful International Baikal 3133 chronograph. And I had to write this short, let's say review... Homage to the deepest lake in the world, its depths and purity. About 1700m depth. Did you know that in that Baikal lake is 23% of the world's freshwater...




www.watchuseek.com






































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PiotrS

New / old watch!


----------



## TehKing




----------



## sanik

31659


----------



## JonS1967

sanik said:


> 31659


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmansk

Junkers with a black "corrugated iron" dial


----------



## lyi

Recent additions from the same city in Russia, hands are probably not original


----------



## Odessa200

lyi said:


> Recent additions from the same city in Russia, hands are probably not original
> 
> View attachment 15957771
> View attachment 15957772


what makes you say so about hands? Look good to me.


----------



## MattBrace

Odessa200 said:


> what makes you say so about hands? Look good to me.


Compare dial lume to hands lume and chapter ring lume triangle.

Cheers...


----------



## Odessa200

MattBrace said:


> Compare dial lume to hands lume and chapter ring lume triangle.
> 
> Cheers...


i though the suspicion was about hands themselves. Not about lume. I agree on the lume but the hands looks correct to me. Agree?


----------



## MattBrace

Odessa200 said:


> i though the suspicion was about hands themselves. Not about lume. I agree on the lume but the hands looks correct to me. Agree?


Yes, agreed. Hands correct style.

Cheers...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Buran









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Just arrived-my first 3133 

There seemed to be tradeoffs for me among the various Okean and Sturmanskie variants (many thanks to those who compiled excellent resource websites about 3133/Okean/Sturmanskie to help sort though things as a first timer).

While I would have preferred a SS case (and considered other variants for it), this dual branded dial and internal rotating bezel carried the day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmansk

Poljot Vostok with blue dial an a non-clicking bezel


----------



## ETA2824-2

Poljot thoroughly serviced 3 years ago. All functions work perfectly and the
P3133 works perfectly.


----------



## jimzilla

Tank Crono


----------



## jimzilla

NOS 3133 SUB


----------



## mysterian

One of my all time favourites!












































Apparently a reissue Limited edition of 999 pieces. I found a similar watch for sale listed here a long time ago: Poljot Okeah Re-issue.
And another post here: Okeah
Finally,... this "interesting" sales post: OKEAN RUSSIAN NAVAL CHRONOGRAPH

Pretty much the only info I can dredge up on this.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysterian




----------



## mysterian

Probably the wildest band I have!


----------



## mysterian

Water"resistant" Basilica


----------



## mysterian




----------



## Ligavesh

These two are heading to a service in Russia:


----------



## mysterian




----------



## RAJJP

My watch for tomorrow










Just heard that Pyotr Mamonov died.

I grew up in a little town (Vriezenveen) in the Netherlands which has strong ties (Rusluie) to the Motherland. After the Tsjernobyl disaster the village offered "health"vacations to children, that has become a tradition (Home - Kinderhulp Tsjernobylramp).

Because of this I came across the band Zvuki Mu when their first album came out. As part of my exam I wrote an essay (don't know how to call in English) for my music class on Zvuki Mu. Have not listened to it for ages, still is nice to listen to (produced by Brian Eno by the way),


----------



## Sturmansk

Fixed tachy bezel with red arrow, steel case, black dial


----------



## jimzilla

Do very close relatives of the 3133 count?


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

Box Oueen


----------



## MattBrace

Cheers...


----------



## Odessa200

Hehe


----------



## Gmjoffercollect

My Shturmanskiye, bought in Moscow from the factory in 2006.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Very nice you two have the correct papers  
Actually does this paperwork even belong to this watch?
One of the days I will get a correct full set.


MattBrace said:


> View attachment 16008971
> View attachment 16008973
> 
> 
> Cheers...





Odessa200 said:


> Hehe
> 
> View attachment 16009077


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> Very nice you two have the correct papers
> Actually does this paperwork even belong to this watch?
> One of the days I will get a correct full set.


I think our papers belong to the watches. You think no?
Good luck finding your perfect full set!


----------



## davxls




----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> Box Oueen
> View attachment 16008899


Your box and paperwork belong with a civilian 3133, the Military issue 31659 came with a pinky red colour box and matching Airforce paperwork (BBC).

Still a lovely set and the watch as I know is in superb original condition.

Cheers...


----------



## Sturmansk

Sports Chrono with grey dial


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos 42 mm:


----------



## Sturmansk

PLARB BURAN with white dial


----------



## Sturmansk

Black Buran dial in cushion case with 2 crowns


----------



## OCSleeper

Haven't talked myself into wearing this one yet, 1983 Civilian.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyi

jimzilla said:


> Box Oueen
> View attachment 16008899


Lovely watch but the document is not from it. Poljot 3133 in 1988(?) would be a 4-header; 3-headers were 3133 from 1992 or so and 31659


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Sturmansk

Junkers with a silver "corrugated iron" dial


----------



## Sturmansk

Buran Komandirskie with green jet fighter


----------



## Malakim

Throwing this little German-made 3133-powered oddball into the mix.



















Newly arrived Alexander Shorokhoff Karo 3.


----------



## stevarad

Malakim said:


> Throwing this little German-made 3133-powered oddball into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newly arrived Alexander Shorokhoff Karo 3.


Such a beautiful watch!!!!!

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Sturmansk

Polished steel case with copper coloured dial.










Dial and hands were changed by previous owner. Any ideas where the dial might originate?


----------



## stevarad

New member of 3133 gang.


































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

this dial is....

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ck2k01

stevarad said:


> this dial is....[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/b9a0f97abdb8fe544ebbe07a1f7abe77.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/ff90bf756569d29db1e55eee35e18bec.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/39a9bd03361ba96da99774a5ea4a6bdc.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/3390a2e869192e7c4d989bd7f206f5fa.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/d65f892801208eaa07c079373f3492c8.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/9c6d4ee626a171f0ab9528d9819c5ae6.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/2d1a017c667cf12f478fc2dccaf42c75.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/98e2dda3f9336092102915ed0fff5597.jpg[/IMG][:IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210828/ac9d58ffb227188239dfeff8fd9a64f9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Wow 

The color, textures, dome/stars logo, braided elements . . .

Not my typical style, but that's a  dial/watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

ck2k01 said:


> Wow
> 
> The color, textures, dome/stars logo, braided elements . . .
> 
> Not my typical style, but that's a  dial/watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend 

It's eyecatching. So hard not to look at it.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Alistaircase

Just recently got a Poljot Ocean from Julian from Poljot24, was the most amazing customer service experience. Would highly, highly recommend getting 3133's from him if you want to! (although it's a bit more expensive than eBay). Exceeds all expectations, such an amazing watch and it's currently my daily wear! Thinking of maybe getting a rally strap for the watch, which one do you prefer, this dark brown one or this navy one (or if you have any personal recommendations). Proud to be part of the 3133 club.


----------



## jimzilla

PraiseTheSunAndMoon said:


> View attachment 16095950
> 
> Just recently got a Poljot Ocean from Julian from Poljot24, was the most amazing customer service experience. Would highly, highly recommend getting 3133's from him if you want to! (although it's a bit more expensive than eBay). Exceeds all expectations, such an amazing watch and it's currently my daily wear! Thinking of maybe getting a rally strap for the watch, which one do you prefer, this dark brown one or this navy one (or if you have any personal recommendations). Proud to be part of the 3133 club.


I have got a few watches from Julian, and yes he is a pleasure to deal with and those alphabet cookies are tasty as well
I always eat them when I am checking out the watch ...... 😁
Congrats comrade beautiful watch!!!


----------



## Alistaircase

jimzilla said:


> I have got a few watches from Julian, and yes he is a pleasure to deal with and those alphabet cookies are tasty as well
> I always eat them when I am checking out the watch ...... 😁
> Congrats comrade beautiful watch!!!


Thanks for the warm welcome comrade. Half of the benefit was those delicious alphabet cookies. Any personal tips you have when it comes to maintaining 3133 calibre watches (when to get it serviced, how to treat the watch)? It's such a special watch that I want it to last generations!


----------



## jimzilla

I know it is brand new but you should have it checked out by someone knowledgeable of the 3133 movements.
I had purchased two 3133'S and had a problem with one or them and decided to send both of them to Matt Brace for further inspection.
He is a member here and is very familiar with 3133'S and other Russian movements.
Both watches had issues that he corrected and both were dry as a bone!
These watches are both N.O.S. and cost an arm and a leg and was purchased from a popular eBay seller with a 100% feedback!.
So yes I would consider having them looked at by a competent watchmaker.
So you know I did not purchase the watches from Julian. He says his stuff is checked over by his watchmakers and offers a 2 year guarantee. I guess it comes down to how badly do you want peace of mind?.
I am sorry as I do not know what service interval is recommended for the 3133"S,
Vostoks are 10 years they say.
The 3133'S I do not know. I am sure someone else will chime in comrade, best regards, James.


----------



## Alistaircase

jimzilla said:


> I know it is brand new but you should have it checked out by someone knowledgeable of the 3133 movements.
> I had purchased two 3133'S and had a problem with one or them and decided to send both of them to Matt Brace for further inspection.
> He is a member here and is very familiar with 3133'S and other Russian movements.
> Both watches had issues that he corrected and both were dry as a bone!
> These watches are both N.O.S. and cost an arm and a leg and was purchased from a popular eBay seller with a 100% feedback!.
> So yes I would consider having them looked at by a competent watchmaker.
> So you know I did not purchase the watches from Julian. He says his stuff is checked over by his watchmakers and offers a 2 year guarantee. I guess it comes down to how badly do you want peace of mind?.
> I am sorry as I do not know what service interval is recommended for the 3133"S,
> Vostoks are 10 years they say.
> The 3133'S I do not know. I am sure someone else will chime in comrade, best regards, James.


Ahh, great advice there. For now, I trust Julian in terms of his own personal look, and the Poljot manual they gave me also says there is a 10-year service interval. I am babying the watch a bit, as the mineral glass and the 30m water resistance would make the watch frailer. Anyways you guys have dealt with scratches in the glass and case? Want to keep it in as best condition as possible.


----------



## jimzilla

It all depends on how often you wear it and the environment you wear it in. I have so many watches and wear a differant one every day that servicing intervals do not apply to me for the most part. If it were me I would wear it until it does something out of the ordinary and then take it to someone who is knowledgeable of the 3133 movements and find out the repair and then ask if it could use a service. When you wear the watch do not do things that will scratch or damage the watch, there is nothing that will piss you off more than getting a scratch on your perfect specimin of a timepiece!!! Take the watch off and put it in your empty pocket when doing things like that. When you take the watch off for the day give it a complete wipe down with a soft 100% cotton cloth, and last but not least ....
DO NOT WEAR IT IN THE RAIN
If you do and it gets fogged pull the crown all the way out, put it on a soft towel and position a hair dryer on low heat, low speed and blow it into the crown/stem hole and check the temperature of the watch to make sure it is not getting too hot. if it gets too hot it may slow down as the main spring loses tension. after that cross your fingers and pray.
Most of these things are common sense. You are lucky as this is a Russian watch and it is built like a brick s**t house.
Enjoy your new watch comrade and welcome to the F-10, James.


----------



## Sturmansk

Bicolor case with white dial


----------



## stevarad

Flugkapitan












































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

Bigger Junkers with coin edge bezel and interesting crown


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## ETA2824-2

An elegant Poljot from the year 1992. Was serviced in 2018.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla

N.O.S.


----------



## PiotrS

My new, old, and chrome  (oryginal only steel), but 11 seconds ahead in 4 days! I like it!


----------



## jimzilla

Another N.O.S. out of Germany.


----------



## Sturmansk

Flieger à la Junghans with white marker on bezel


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

OCSleeper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice set!


----------



## OogieBoogie

My 31659. I swap between the original Poljot strap with a lovely aged appearance, and this zulu which warms the grey face.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos:


----------



## jimzilla

I have been looking for this one for years! finally found it......


----------



## Sturmansk

Ruslan black dial


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16177489
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this one for years! finally found it......


That’s a very cool looking watch!! Congratulations on finding it.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## jimzilla

Okeah limited re issue


----------



## Axelrod

jimzilla said:


> Okeah limited re issue
> 
> 
> View attachment 16186877
> View attachment 16186875
> View attachment 16186878


Another stunner Jim


----------



## Sturmansk

ROTOR imprint on silver dial


----------



## jimzilla

Mod 3133, runs decent too!


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> Mod 3133, runs decent too!


Very nice one, what's the diameter?


----------



## JonS1967

Was running a bit fast so I just made an adjustment. I hope it will be better regulated now.


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> Very nice one, what's the diameter?


Sorry I do not know, I would say 46-48mm, it is the largest 3133cased watch I have. 
3133 movement in a old Aviator case and the 16MM strap makes it look even larger.


----------



## elsoldemayo




----------



## Sturmansk

Black Albatros


----------



## jimzilla

JonS1967 said:


> Was running a bit fast so I just made an adjustment. I hope it will be better regulated now.


When you get these 3133's regulated they run like a top. truly a great mechanism....  congrats comrade.


----------



## JonS1967

I agree, my Strela has kept amazing time. Both watches came from Julian and we suspect the OKEAH was probably jarred in shipping.


----------



## Chronopolis

I've been sub'd to this thread for I don't know how long.
Just quietly looking, lurking, watching others show their 3133 off.

I need one (or 2 or 3) so bad, I can't stand it !!!
Should I buy from the usual sellers on eBay? (Ruscamera, and Poljotuhren-Germany? )


----------



## rokman

Chronopolis said:


> I've been sub'd to this thread for I don't know how long.
> Just quietly looking, lurking, watching others show their 3133 off.
> 
> I need one (or 2 or 3) so bad, I can't stand it !!!
> Should I buy from the usual sellers on eBay? (Ruscamera, and Poljotuhren-Germany? )


 you can also try Julian at poljot24


----------



## Ligavesh

New strap, not sure whether it's the right choice (of color):


----------



## Eggsy

Poljot Journey 31681 (3133 with added 24 hr subdial)


----------



## jimzilla

I would reccomend Julian as well comrade Chronopolis


----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> I would reccomend Julian as well comrade Chronopolis


+1
👍


----------



## bobby54

Hello a new add to my collection


----------



## rokman

Ligavesh said:


> New strap, not sure whether it's the right choice (of color):
> 
> View attachment 16198187
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198188


For me dark brown or dark blue would look better for that watch.

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

rokman said:


> For me dark brown or dark blue would look better for that watch.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


yeah, I can't find one with red stiching though


----------



## Sturmansk

Black dial with big numbers in golden classic case


----------



## rokman

Ligavesh said:


> yeah, I can't find one with red stiching though


You probably have to go custom.
Here's a suggestion from martu leather just ask Andrea for red stitch.








Handmade watch strap Blue leather Rally style


Handmade watch strap band artisan



www.martuleather.com






Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Eh, I'll try out first with some of the browns I have, then, some mesh straps, then maybe something more expensive custom. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## rokman

Ligavesh said:


> Eh, I'll try out first with some of the browns I have, then, some mesh straps, then maybe something more expensive custom. Thanks for the link though.


No problem, just post more pics of that beautiful watch with whatever you strap on it.

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## PiotrS

I was looking for a long time at a good price, I succeeded! White Specnaz!


----------



## Odessa200

PiotrS said:


> I was looking for a long time at a good price, I succeeded! White Specnaz!
> View attachment 16210054


Interesting. Why 2 tachymeters?


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Interesting. Why 2 tachymeters?


Because Specnaz!


----------



## PiotrS

Odessa200 said:


> Interesting. Why 2 tachymeters?


Hm ... I do not know. Other similar series are similar.


----------



## PiotrS

End...Not so old, but black! Looks good!


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## OCSleeper

My ‘76 OKEAH


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Aviator


----------



## PiotrS

*OCSleeper*
Hi 
Show "werk" yours Okeah.


----------



## OCSleeper

PiotrS said:


> *OCSleeper*
> Hi
> Show "werk" yours Okeah.


The intrigue…how about I start with the inverted case back in relation to the later iteration?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper

PiotrS said:


> *OCSleeper*
> Hi
> Show "werk" yours Okeah.












And proof this is my movement.









I’m quite aware the chronograph sweep and minute tracker are not orange as they would’ve been when the watch was issued, but the consensus is they were swapped at a service interval as they were considered to be throw away items at the time.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiotrS

Werk, a typically Polish ( mayby Rusian) word for a watch movement. .
Beautiful and very old!
You would be high on the Polmax3133 list! The case is chrome or is it just a photo?
Orange hand can be buy.
I have a similar one but it doesn't work. (I'm working on it). And there is no good "clasp" (I don't know how to write it correctly) on a stone (rubin) (can't buy it anymore).


----------



## jimzilla

Got the Classic on my wrist to day for a breakfast this morning.


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> Werk, a typically Polish ( mayby Rusian) word for a watch movement. .
> Beautiful and very old!
> You would be high on the Polmax3133 list! The case is chrome or is it just a photo?
> Orange hand can be buy.
> I have a similar one but it doesn't work. (I'm working on it). And there is no good "clasp" (I don't know how to write it correctly) on a stone (rubin) (can't buy it anymore).


What's not working? If your stripping the movement down you will probably find the correct type balance jewel clamp on the dial side of the movement. 

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

MattBrace 
I gave the mechanism to a specialist, I couldn't handle it myself. Needs cleaning and repair.
What you show in the picture is the difference in the originality of the mechanism between mine and OCSleeper. 
I don't have this part!
















This is the difference where you can find the old mechanism (1976-1978) from the "new" (maybe 1979+).
Look another of mine with a good part (to match the crown).This one is later, but it works and is fine.


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> MattBrace
> I gave the mechanism to a specialist, I couldn't handle it myself. Needs cleaning and repair.
> What you show in the picture is the difference in the originality of the mechanism between mine and OCSleeper.
> I don't have this part!
> View attachment 16223667
> View attachment 16223669
> 
> 
> This is the difference where you can find the old mechanism (1976-1978) from the "new" (maybe 1979+).
> Look another of mine with a good part (to match the crown).This one is later, but it works and is fine.
> View attachment 16223672


Yes I'm well aware of the differences in early movements, the correct part is often still present on the dial side jewel holder and could be swapped side to side, many early examples have later balance assemblies due to servicing etc.

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

Now I understood what you are writing about (on the dial side). Thanks for the advice


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> Now I understood what you are writing about (on the dial side). Thanks for the advice


The part was not exclusive to early 3133 movements and can be found on other 1st Moscow watch factory movements so could be harvested from other old junk examples. 

Cheers...


----------



## JonS1967

JonS1967 said:


> Was running a bit fast so I just made an adjustment. I hope it will be better regulated now.


I’m quoting my own post. Lol. So, after making that last adjustment, I realized I had gone the wrong direction, speeding it up more. 

So, this morning I adjusted it back the other direction to slow it down and the watch is stopped running. Any thoughts on what I could’ve done wrong?


----------



## OCSleeper

PiotrS said:


> Werk, a typically Polish ( mayby Rusian) word for a watch movement. .
> Beautiful and very old!
> You would be high on the Polmax3133 list! The case is chrome or is it just a photo?
> Orange hand can be buy.
> I have a similar one but it doesn't work. (I'm working on it). And there is no good "clasp" (I don't know how to write it correctly) on a stone (rubin) (can't buy it anymore).


Must be the photo and the fact it was recently cleaned, as the case is certainly stainless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiotrS

MattBrace said:


> The part was not exclusive to early 3133 movements and can be found on other 1st Moscow watch factory movements so could be harvested from other old junk examples.
> Cheers...


I didn't know, probably because I'm interested in almost only 3133 and a little 3017.
Thx.I'll search.


----------



## jimzilla

This one is in transit and should be here before Christmas it has been serviced 4 months ago.....


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos with a kyrillic dial, 42 mm and sapphire crystal and a P3133 inside:


----------



## jimzilla

Strela


----------



## Sturmansk

Volmax Aviator 31681


----------



## jimzilla

I have always liked that style of Aviator Sturmansk, very nice


----------



## jimzilla

My Aviator


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> I have always liked that style of Aviator Sturmansk, very nice





jimzilla said:


> My Aviator
> View attachment 16237960


Thank you James, I know what you mean, they are just beautiful. I really like all iterations of the Aviator series, and the _Aviator One_ is of course a classic. Of all the later watches from the Volmax period, the various Aviators are my favourites. I have only recently come across the one shown above, and my only other one is this one:



Sturmansk said:


> Aviator with mat steel case and a dial that I really fancy
> 
> View attachment 14972501


BTW, that Strela "Kosmodrom" of yours is a dream! Very nice indeed!


----------



## jimzilla

This one is a modded 3133 with Poljot dial face In a an old Aviator case with 16MM lugs and all Russian text on the case back. It Is really different.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## jimzilla

The Classic with black dial face.


----------



## Kamburov

First one is a self build, second is a modded Junkers, the Buran is authentic (minor repairs).
Ivan


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## jimzilla

here's mine


----------



## Adrenaline96

I already posted it in WRUW but I'll shamelessly post it here too since I like this watch.


----------



## nezaDK

had this arrive "new in box" today. dont think i could ever wear it


----------



## jimzilla

I just love the blue dial face on this.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## PiotrS

jimzilla!One difference . Well, mine is not so pretty, but recently it came to me, work on it.


----------



## Sturmansk

PiotrS said:


> One difference


A huge and important difference, that's a completely different watch! (That's how I convince myself that I "need" this next watch, too ... or maybe next time something on the dial is written in cyrillic? )


----------



## PiotrS

I haven't seen one like that yet (cyrillic ) but when I see it, I will buy it!


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to get a nice grey one to go with the white one......


----------



## PiotrS

jimzilla said:


> I would like to get a nice grey one to go with the white one......


Yes, me too....


----------



## Sturmansk

Here's my Russian one:










And the Soviet version:



Sturmansk said:


> Sports Chrono with grey dial


----------



## Sturmansk

Sturmanskie 31659 with 1 crown and blue dial


----------



## OCSleeper

Buran with my 1950’s US Navy issued G1 flight jacket. Found the jacket at a vintage store and had the patches added to make it into a space race jacket.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

31659


----------



## jimzilla

Had a new one come in the other day, no box or papers but it has had a recent service and runs well.


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> Had a new one come in the other day, no box or papers but it has had a recent service and runs well.


This is one of the slightly bigger ones I guess? Very nice indeed!


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> 31659
> 
> 
> View attachment 16295598


This one wows me again, I never saw this model with a white dial before


----------



## PiotrS

Sturmansk said:


> This one wows me again, I never saw this model with a white dial before


So, maybe because it was never there? though I may be wrong. 
IMO 
Dial is about 2004 made like this one. 








or this one.


----------



## PiotrS

For example, I am looking for one.


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> This one wows me again, I never saw this model with a white dial before


To be honest I would rather have the black faced one, I missed out on a N.O.S. one with papers a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sturmansk

Graf Zeppelin with black dial and silver totalizers


----------



## jimzilla

I really like that Zeppelin Sturmansk........ simplistic and very cool! ...


----------



## jimzilla

one of my fav's


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> one of my fav's


Rightfully so. Sheer beauty!


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you Sturmansk......... here are my 2 favorite 3133 dial faces I searched for years to find them
N.O.S. with boxes and papers. One of them had a shuddering seconds hand issue so I sent them both off to Matt Brace To have him go thru them both. 
I was relived when I finally got them back safe and sound.


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> Thank you Sturmansk......... here are my 2 favorite 3133 dial faces [...]


It is one of the rare cases in my opinion that a reissue can surpass the original in some ways. The overall impression visually, but also quality-wise, is extraordinary. And I'm a fan of the hidden 20 mm lugs.


----------



## Sturmansk

I have this different version from the same series of Sturmanskie reissues. Black dial with silver totalizers and no Sturmanskie logo.


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> It is one of the rare cases in my opinion that a reissue can surpass the original in some ways. The overall impression visually, but also quality-wise, is extraordinary. And I'm a fan of the hidden 20 mm lugs.


I agree, I like the squared case better as well. It is sad as some of the purests consider the reissues not as collectable.
I don't agree I think they are beautiful. The one you show above is a gorgeous specimen I like the bluish lume.


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy




----------



## jimzilla

A similar Okeah


----------



## jimzilla

I figured you would like that one Sturmansk


----------



## Alistaircase

Cheap Watch Guy said:


> View attachment 16308183


My honest opinon is I don't have the knack of verifying the authenticity and quality of the Poljots made in the old times. Getting an Okeah from Poljot24 (Julian) with the knowledge of someone trusted in the small Poljot community and can service/repair them makes it a much less stressful endeavour. Sure, it's not the original military issues, but it's better in my opinion for those who don't want to spend hours using an eBay maginfying glass.


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy

PraiseTheSunAndMoon said:


> My honest opinon is I don't have the knack of verifying the authenticity and quality of the Poljots made in the old times. Getting an Okeah from Poljot24 (Julian) with the knowledge of someone trusted in the small Poljot community and can service/repair them makes it a much less stressful endeavour. Sure, it's not the original military issues, but it's better in my opinion for those who don't want to spend hours using an eBay maginfying glass.


Compare my Ocean to Jimzila's just above, they're very similar, but I couldn't say who made either of them. I think mine is from a second batch made about five years ago, that was first commissioned by a Spanish watch forum about ten years ago; not sure who made them, perhaps Sturmanskie. Julian is very good, my purchase was a good experience.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela (=Arrow) Cosmos. The Strelas were the first watches in open space long before Omega ...


----------



## jimzilla

Cheap Watch Guy said:


> Compare my Ocean to Jimzila's just above, they're very similar, but I couldn't say who made either of them. I think mine is from a second batch made about five years ago, that was first commissioned by a Spanish watch forum about ten years ago; not sure who made them, perhaps Sturmanskie. Julian is very good, my purchase was a good experience.


Hello comrade Cheap Watch Guy, The one I posted is a 2005 limited 3 horn 3133 and I do not know who produced it either as I do not have any papers or box. It is only a guess but I would have to say Volmax is the manufacture of both of our watches especially if you purchased yours from Julian, he is in tight with Volmax and I agree Julian is a pleasure to deal with and stands behind his watches. 
Best regards Cheap Watch Guy.


----------



## Alistaircase

jimzilla said:


> Hello comrade Cheap Watch Guy, The one I posted is a 2005 limited 3 horn 3133 and I do not know who produced it either as I do not have any papers or box. It is only a guess but I would have to say Volmax is the manufacture of both of our watches especially if you purchased yours from Julian, he is in tight with Volmax and I agree Julian is a pleasure to deal with and stands behind his watches.
> Best regards Cheap Watch Guy.


Ahh, what's your opinion on the "Volmax" Poljot Ocean's? I'm glad everyone has had great service with Julian.


----------



## jimzilla

I purchased one from Julian a couple of years ago and I be leave it is a Volmax product.
Watch wise it is a good product. The only criticism I have is the passport and paperwork.
Nothing is specialized like what you would see for a vintage Vostok or Komanderskie passport, the serial numbers and dates are not written down it just seems a little less official and collectable, there is documentation but I think It Is not from Volmax, but it is what it is.
All the sellers sell them the same way.
Overall I am very happy with my purchases from Julian.
I have a ritual I do when I get a watch from Julian....... I like to munch on those cookie/cracker things he sends along with his watches while I am checking out my new watch......


----------



## jimzilla

TANK 3133


----------



## PiotrS

Oficer for army only .


----------



## jimzilla

N.O.S. purchase from Julian.


----------



## Sturmansk

Grey Sturmanskie reissue


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> Grey Sturmanskie reissue
> 
> View attachment 16322057


That is a real "Stunner" Sturmansk!.... 
I was thinking of getting one from Julian.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Sturmansk

Lunar 31679 in bicolor tin can case


----------



## jimzilla

One of my box queens.


----------



## Sturmansk

31681 with white dial in 40 mm stainless steel case


----------



## stevarad

PiotrS said:


> My new, old, and chrome  (oryginal only steel), but 11 seconds ahead in 4 days! I like it!
> View attachment 16168587


Is it 100% true that this particular type of sturmanskie was only in steel cases?

I saw one very nice, but in chromed case. Don't want to buy if it is not genuine for the price...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PiotrS

Yes, original only steel. 
LIke this, my next My, one there, szturmański!


----------



## stevarad

PiotrS said:


> Yes, original only steel.
> LIke this, my next My, one there, szturmański!
> View attachment 16345832


Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

31659 Box Queen
I wish it had a passport.


----------



## soulbazz

That's killer. I've never seen the bracelet.


----------



## PiotrS

I'm monothematic ,
I have already shown the left one, and the right one on the towarzysz (so, camrade) Krywoj belt as well.
High price, but nice. A very nice dial. Original from the factory and one of the nicer ones I have.
I had a moment to think about the auction, my instinct worked good!
End New (1990-1993) szturmański, the case is in poor condition, but the rest is original, stop seconds "rabotejet" ) good workng!).
The price was acceptable so it is with me.


----------



## Waspy

Poljot Klassic


----------



## jimzilla

Yes...... The Classic.


----------



## jimzilla

With 31659


----------



## stevarad

Classic












































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sturmansk

My latest Sturmanskie. Is there a specific name for this model?


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> My latest Sturmanskie. Is there a specific name for this model?
> 
> View attachment 16378157


Yes, the correct name is ......... Absolutely gorgeous!
I have been looking for a nice one of those for a long time, I think they just call it a "GREY"
Very nice sir....


----------



## Sturmansk

Lunar 31679 in silver tin can case


----------



## jimzilla

Wow Sturmansk another STUNNER!. You have many pieces in your 3133 arsenal and all mint
I am envious. It is a pleasure to look at your beautiful timepieces sir.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> Wow Sturmansk another STUNNER!. You have many pieces in your 3133 arsenal and all mint
> I am envious. It is a pleasure to look at your beautiful timepieces sir.


Thank you very much James! I never knew how much joy I'd get out of collecting these watches. Stopping by here has become part of my everyday routine, enjoying what everybody posts, or showing one of my watches. (BTW, most of my watches aren't mint, and I have almost no boxes or papers. I'm probably lucky that over here it's easier and more affordable to get them than in other parts of the world.)


----------



## SimonCK

Comrade Jimzilla, that is a very attractive silver dialled chrono, forgive me I'm not very familiar with some of these pieces- is it a Buran?

I've seen similar with black dial and always liked the design. Does the bezel rotate?


----------



## jimzilla

SimonCK said:


> Comrade Jimzilla, that is a very attractive silver dialled chrono, forgive me I'm not very familiar with some of these pieces- is it a Buran?
> 
> I've seen similar with black dial and always liked the design. Does the bezel rotate?


Yes it is sir, I got it as it has a unusual dial face.


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> Thank you very much James! I never knew how much joy I'd get out of collecting these watches. Stopping by here has become part of my everyday routine, enjoying what everybody posts, or showing one of my watches. (BTW, most of my watches aren't mint, and I have almost no boxes or papers. I'm probably lucky that over here it's easier and more affordable to get them than in other parts of the world.)


I am in the same boat as you Sturmansk, only half of mine are full sets and a few show some signs of wear. I as well love looking here to see these beauties too! Congratulations on your collection and the way you photograph your watches makes them all look mint comrade, best regards, James.


----------



## Sturmansk

"Square and Round Design Chronograph" with 31681 and a black dial


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

31659


----------



## fargelios




----------



## jimzilla

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16392262
> 
> 31659


Is that one of those 31659's from Julian?


----------



## jimzilla

Here is one of my 3133's


----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> Is that one of those 31659's from Julian?


Yes!
I bought it around 3 years ago. I’ve noticed he hasn’t had any for a while must be all gone.


----------



## jimzilla

Yes I think they are gone, you were lucky to have gotten one. The closes thing he has now are the 4 eared 3133's and they are pricey!


----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> Yes I think they are gone, you were lucky to have gotten one. The closes thing he has now are the 4 eared 3133's and they are pricey!
> 
> View attachment 16394431


Yes they are pricey,as are the new Ocean. I must admit I do like them though.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## jimzilla

Yes as do I, best regards Eggsy.


----------



## jimzilla

I had a new addition to my 3133 collection come in today, I have been wanting one of these for quite some time. looks like Julian is using a different vendor for the brot......


----------



## Sturmansk

Nice one, James! Is the mineral glass really shaped like the old plexi?


----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> I had a new addition to my 3133 collection come in today, I have been wanting one of these for quite some time. looks like Julian is using a different vendor for the brot......


Excellent!👍
I’m tempted to get one myself or maybe the new Ocean. 
Which to get..


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk said:


> Nice one, James! Is the mineral glass really shaped like the old plexi?


Yes it is I will take i pic and post


----------



## jimzilla

Eggsy said:


> Excellent!👍
> I’m tempted to get one myself or maybe the new Ocean.
> Which to get..


I will be honest, although the watch is impressive the orange theme makes it a little drab. 
Don't get me wrong I love the watch but it is lacking the eye catching "POP" of a watch of this caliber.


----------



## jimzilla

jimzilla said:


> I will be honest, although the watch is impressive the orange theme makes it a little drab.
> Don't get me wrong I love the watch but it is lacking the eye catching "POP" of a watch of this caliber.


Like these ones, they just stand out IMO.
May be it is red hands, I don't know.


----------



## jimzilla

Sturmansk here is pic's of the crystal.
Seems a little bit lower profile.


----------



## Sturmansk

jimzilla said:


> Stumansk here is pic's of the crystal.
> Seems a little bit lower profile.


Thanks very much, James! Looks very good to me. All in all, a real nice Sturmaskie it seems. (But pricey they are ...)


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## jimzilla

Eggsy, Is your watch the 42MM model with this case back on it, I am thinking of getting one.
So how do you like it?


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> I had a new addition to my 3133 collection come in today, I have been wanting one of these for quite some time. looks like Julian is using a different vendor for the brot......


Very nice! Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Eggsy

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16400869
> 
> 
> Eggsy, Is your watch the 42MM model with this case back on it, I am thinking of getting one.
> So how do you like it?





jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16400869
> 
> 
> Eggsy, Is your watch the 42MM model with this case back on it, I am thinking of getting one.
> So how do you like it?





jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16400869
> 
> 
> Eggsy, Is your watch the 42MM model with this case back on it, I am thinking of getting one.
> So how do you like it?


Yes that’s the one. Reference CO42CYB
I love it. It is a big watch at 42mm and long lugs which don’t curve much. So it does wear quite large compared to the 38mm I also have. 
i recommend it 100%


----------



## Sturmansk

Zeppelin LZ 127 with black dial


----------



## lyi

jimzilla said:


> 31659 Box Queen
> I wish it had a passport.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352995
> View attachment 16352996
> View attachment 16353002
> 
> 
> 
> The paper says it is for 3133 mechanism


----------



## jimzilla

I wish I had the correct paperwork.
Thank you for your post and I hope the New Year is starting off well for you.


----------



## jimzilla

Here is one just to keep this thread on the front page.
2005 OKEAH Limited Edition 3 Horn.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyi

Got my hands on this super tanned specimen


----------



## jimzilla

lyi that is a impeccable timepiece! thanks for sharing.


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> Got my hands on this super tanned specimen


Superb example lyi, 

please add to my dedicated thread. Is it one I have listed or a new find?

Cheers...









Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Black Dial


A Recent acquisition is this Poljot 3133 Black Dial Sturmanskie, Military Issue. Thanks to forum member Boris. Not much is known about this particular black dial, it dates later than Marc Delcorps 1976 (Red Eye) version. My Personal take is that it runs in parallel with the silver dial...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Superb example lyi,
> 
> please add to my dedicated thread. Is it one I have listed or a new find?
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Black Dial
> 
> 
> A Recent acquisition is this Poljot 3133 Black Dial Sturmanskie, Military Issue. Thanks to forum member Boris. Not much is known about this particular black dial, it dates later than Marc Delcorps 1976 (Red Eye) version. My Personal take is that it runs in parallel with the silver dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com



New find - I know of 6-7 more in various collections - all in Russia


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> New find - I know of 6-7 more in various collections - all in Russia


Please add any others or more information if you have any.

Cheers...


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos 42 mm with Sapphire.


----------



## PiotrS

My new/Old Poljot Black with Vodolaz!


----------



## Sturmansk

REPRO imprint on silver dial


----------



## ETA2824-2

Poljot. Eyactly 30 years old:


----------



## hyunsuk

Hello 3133 fans. Here's my Sturmanskie that was purchased from a Ukranian seller on ebay. Original dial & hands were in poor condition so I sourced newer style replacement parts from another Ukranian seller. Long story short, the newer style dial didn't fit properly with respect to the rotating bezel. The original dial had to be reinstalled but I did keep the newer style hands. The original dial is growing on me now so much so that I am thinking of sourcing a proper old style hands to go with the dial. If you know where one might find a set of old style 3133 hands, preferably in blue or black, please let me know.


----------



## hyunsuk

Here's what I mean by "newer style dial didn't fit properly with respect to the rotating bezel." Notice the difference in gaps between the rotating bezel and the white track at the top and bottom. You can also see a small notch on the dial next to "3" on the bezel.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Sturmansk

31681 white dial "Sturmanskie"


----------



## jimzilla

Have a new one to add to the 3133 collection, #008 of #300
Runs good right out of the box.....


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> Have a new one to add to the 3133 collection, #008 of #300
> Runs good right out of the box.....
> 
> View attachment 16454113
> View attachment 16454115
> View attachment 16454116



Mod it. I dare you.


----------



## jimzilla

I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but I wouldn't even do that Kotsov.


----------



## lyi

Regular 3133 in rare chrome case


----------



## jimzilla

N.O.S.


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> N.O.S.


That is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

AHHhh!..... the "Grey" I have been looking for a nice one of those for years .... Very nice OCSleeper.


----------



## OCSleeper

jimzilla said:


> AHHhh!..... the "Grey" I have been looking for a nice one of those for years .... Very nice OCSleeper.


I was lucky with this one and the blue. Found them both only a couple months apart on eBay. My blue happened to come from only 15 miles down the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

An early Shturmanskie (1980-81)







In


----------



## PiotrS

Purchase from a month ago, my friend knew what he was selling to me that there would be a war, I did not believe it. He needed the money because he knew it was going to be bad, I'd say f..........k I didn't believe him. I did not bargain. After all, they are almost new. I do not regret the money, it went to good causes and I am going to continue to help! Russia must fall! Beauty photo And this is not the end, I am waiting for other beauties!


----------



## PiotrS

hyunsuk said:


> Here's what I mean by "newer style dial didn't fit properly with respect to the rotating bezel." Notice the difference in gaps between the rotating bezel and the white track at the top and bottom. You can also see a small notch on the dial next to "3" on the bezel.
> View attachment 16447827
> 
> 
> OMG!
> Dial is wrong....
> Al is wong!


----------



## PiotrS

hyunsuk said:


> View attachment 16447820
> 
> Hello 3133 fans. Here's my Sturmanskie that was purchased from a Ukranian seller on ebay. Original dial & hands were in poor condition so I sourced newer style replacement parts from another Ukranian seller. Long story short, the newer style dial didn't fit properly with respect to the rotating bezel. The original dial had to be reinstalled but I did keep the newer style hands. The original dial is growing on me now so much so that I am thinking of sourcing a proper old style hands to go with the dial. If you know where one might find a set of old style 3133 hands, preferably in blue or black, please let me know.


OMG....only minute chrono it is Ok!


----------



## PiotrS

Sturmansk said:


> REPRO imprint on silver dial
> 
> View attachment 16441292


OMG...


----------



## medved001

Odessa200 said:


> An early Shturmanskie (1980-81)
> View attachment 16482726
> In


Its Di-modell strap?


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

medved001 said:


> Its Di-modell strap?
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


no clue. Had this strap from another purchase and I think it fits here


----------



## PiotrS

The last purchases from a friend before the war arrived. My friend from Kjiów has not spoken to me since March 2, 2022 *** putin !!!


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> The last purchases from a friend before the war arrived. My friend from Kjiów has not spoken to me since March 2, 2022 *** putin !!!
> View attachment 16487510


Superb collection, have you checked the pushers on the Latin dial (right hand end) they look like modern replacements, different shape compared to normal ones. Just a thought. 

Cheers...


----------



## OCSleeper

My first 31659, bought on a gamble. Arrived a few hours ago and very happy with what I received considering the seller didn’t know what movement it had and there were no movement photos.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiotrS

MattBrace said:


> Superb collection, have you checked the pushers on the Latin dial (right hand end) they look like modern replacements, different shape compared to normal ones. Just a thought.


Yes it is new version. 
I'll change to the old ones. It didn't matter, I was buying to help.


----------



## lyi

PiotrS said:


> The last purchases from a friend before the war arrived. My friend from Kjiów has not spoken to me since March 2, 2022 *** putin !!!
> View attachment 16487510


great buy! very envious  can you show us the mechanism for each watch


----------



## PiotrS

Yes, so my camera is not good .









Jop.


----------



## RedFroggy

PiotrS said:


> The last purchases from a friend before the war arrived. My friend from Kjiów has not spoken to me since March 2, 2022 *** putin !!!
> View attachment 16487510


those red’ish/pink bezels are a thing of beauty… 
do you know how late were they used until replaced by the yellow numbers ones ?


----------



## PiotrS

In my opinion, all that had a crown on the bridge should have a red ring. I also saw from the red ring but without the crown on the bridge
I think they should have a red ring by 1981 at the latest.
I have a brochure (pdf) from 1982/83 with a photo with a red ring on it.


----------



## lyi

PiotrS said:


> Yes, so my camera is not good .
> 
> View attachment 16489502
> 
> Jop.
> View attachment 16489500


4 digits - most likely 1979; 5 digits starting with 05 - most likely 1978


----------



## jimzilla

NOS full set from Julian.


----------



## Alistaircase

jimzilla said:


> NOS full set from Julian.
> 
> View attachment 16500404


Hey, that's the same exact set I have! The Volmax Limited Edtions are great, Poljot24 is really the best place to get them. It's also cool these versions come with a display caseback, as the Poljot 3133 is a very unique movement, that's had shock protection added to the watch over time. The design is versatile enough to wear with a navy suit, which is different to the more military-endowed dials some of the 3133s have. Plus, many of the batches of the Okeahs are selling out fast, had them off sale for a while as they ran out, but came back with a price bump. Is this your favorite 3133 variant or do you have any other personal favorites?


----------



## jimzilla

Poljot24 is really the best place to get them because Julian is buddies with Volmax........ 
Yes I have many favorite 3133's here are some.


----------



## rokman

jimzilla said:


> Poljot24 is really the best place to get them because Julian is buddies with Volmax........
> Yes I have many favorite3133's here are some.
> 
> View attachment 16507018
> View attachment 16507020
> View attachment 16507021
> View attachment 16507023
> View attachment 16507024
> View attachment 16507027
> View attachment 16507028
> View attachment 16507037
> View attachment 16507040


Show off ...

Just jealous of course 

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Well........ he did ask........


----------



## lyi

Time for my show off


----------



## RedFroggy

Red Eye mega show off


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

A couple of new arrivals courtesy of Mr Kampmann

Pilot Chronograph Berkut










CO42CYB Black Cosmos


----------



## jimzilla

I got his his cousin ArdnooldArrdvark


----------



## jimzilla

Latest member to the collection.


----------



## jimzilla

The Classic


----------



## PiotrS

Black end white Specnaz.


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Ham2




----------



## Alistaircase

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16582254


What would you reckon is your favourite Okeah Reissue version?


----------



## Ham2




----------



## jimzilla

Alistaircase said:


> What would you reckon is your favourite Okeah Reissue version?


I like the 3 horn best.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I like the 3 horn best.
> 
> View attachment 16592123



That is Lovely.


----------



## Alistaircase

jimzilla said:


> I like the 3 horn best.
> 
> View attachment 16592123


That lume looks so good.


----------



## stevarad

Poljot joutney rose gold


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Strela Black Cosmos


----------



## jimzilla

cousin of the 3133


----------



## Jamie360

My rather poor example. Put it on today though and am rather enjoying wearing it.


----------



## jimzilla

Meet the twins........ Ганс и Франц


----------



## bobby54

Hello jimzilla greats 


jimzilla said:


> Meet the twins........ Ганс и Франц
> View attachment 16648998
> View attachment 16648999
> View attachment 16649000
> View attachment 16649001
> View attachment 16649002


Hello jimzilla
Greats watches.
Thanks for have given me one 
With a cognac it s cool
Where do you find all these beauties ?


----------



## jimzilla

You know I looked for those watches FOR YEARS AND YEARS!!! and found them both N.O.S. from the same seller, go figure, those are my 2 most favorite 3133 dial faces but they came at a price as the seller knew what he had and wasn't budging a bit on the price. After I bought those 2 watches at the same time I didn't walk right for at least a week ......


----------



## jimzilla

I have another one I wear, not nearly as nice as yours, but I just can't bring myself to wear the N.O.S. ones.
Pictured below is the one I wear.


----------



## jimzilla

N.O.S.


----------



## Jamie360

It's unusual enough to even find a 3133 in the wild here in the UK but to find one in very clean working condition for £75 has to be one of my best purchases. It was mostly covered by other items in the back of a cabinet in a small militaria shop near me. The watch was without a strap and just had it's factory spring bars on so I think it's previously unworn. Think it's one of the more attractive 90s Poljot 3133's and just love how it looks on wrist.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Jamie360 said:


> It's unusual enough to even find a 3133 in the wild here in the UK but to find one in very clean working condition for £75 has to be one of my best purchases. It was mostly covered by other items in the back of a cabinet in a small militaria shop near me. The watch was without a strap and just had it's factory spring bars on so I think it's previously unworn. Think it's one of the more attractive 90s Poljot 3133's and just love how it looks on wrist.
> View attachment 16661082


Nice

I can't work out what the word in the top half of the dial actually says (or rather, google translate can't); perhaps one of the Russian speakers will be able to help?

Bottom is a KGB badge.

Great find.


----------



## Jamie360

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nice
> 
> I can't work out what the word in the top half of the dial actually says (or rather, google translate can't); perhaps one of the Russian speakers will be able to help?
> 
> Bottom is a KGB badge.
> 
> Great find.


Apparently it translates to "Chekist" which was some kind of secret police organisation.
Though it's probably more for tourists that want some kind of souvenir then anything else.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Jamie360 said:


> Though it's probably more for tourists that want some kind of souvenir then anything else.


You are most likely right. The Cheka was disbanded in 1922 to be replaced by the GRU and whilst Chekist originally - I believe - referred to an agent of Cheka it was also later applied to agents of the KGB etc.

Still, it's a nice looking watch!


----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16668383
> View attachment 16668384




Lovely


----------



## Alistaircase

OCSleeper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh beautiful, I have the same version but from Poljot24. How did you manage to find this watch?


----------



## OCSleeper

Alistaircase said:


> Ahh beautiful, I have the same version but from Poljot24. How did you manage to find this watch?


Found it on eBay a few weeks back. It came with its original packaging and the extra case back for a quite reasonable price. I had to change the crystal, adjust the chrono reset, and give it a bath. I’m happy with the end result.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alistaircase

OCSleeper said:


> Found it on eBay a few weeks back. It came with its original packaging and the extra case back for a quite reasonable price. I had to change the crystal, adjust the chrono reset, and give it a bath. I’m happy with the end result.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, good old eBay. What does the original packaging look like, and how did you change the crsytal (would be cool to replace mineral crystal with sapphire if my watch crystal got damaged). And how did you get the chrono functions fixed? But glad you got a cool end result.


----------



## OCSleeper

Alistaircase said:


> Ahh, good old eBay. What does the original packaging look like, and how did you change the crsytal (would be cool to replace mineral crystal with sapphire if my watch crystal got damaged). And how did you get the chrono functions fixed? But glad you got a cool end result.


Well my watch came with the travel case that is offered as an option from the sellers in Germany (I’ve been on their websites but have never done business with them). 
As far as the crystal goes, it sits inside the removable bezel and is held in place with a plastic o-ring. I got a measurement of 35.18, and ordered 2 crystals: one at 1.0mm thick and 35.2mm and one at 1.2mm thick and 35.2mm. Neither profile was an exact match but it was good enough for now. The 1.2 mm thick crystal shattered on installation. While the 1.0mm thick crystal fit snugly. 
The original crystal was shipped off to Australia along with a half dozen vintage seiko crystals to be resurfaced by a gentleman there named Ben Levy. Hopefully he’ll be able to get the original repaired for me.
The chrono issue was fixed by getting the lever with the red arrow off the top of the rivet in the red circle.
Not quite sure how it managed to ride over the top of that??
Photo courtesy of SLLS from his Poljot 3133 service guide. Arrow and circle added by me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos 42 mm


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## sanik

31659


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## egoregorov

добрый вечер! покажу свои 3133...


----------



## fargelios




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16896196


That is the real deal


----------



## Don Logan




----------



## Don Logan




----------



## Bench

31681 Buran and Strela
yes Yes YES


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## joecool

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16909735


You my friend have far too many of these 3133 powered watches..... You are gonna give yourself some RSI on yer thumb and forefinger winding them.... So as a solution... for your own future health.... Methinks, in your own interests of course, maybe, just maybe.... You should consider offloading some of the burden to some other guy's here by donating some of that troublesome hardware😃


----------



## Don Logan




----------



## jimzilla

joecool said:


> You my friend have far too many of these 3133 powered watches..... You are gonna give yourself some RSI on yer thumb and forefinger winding them.... So as a solution... for your own future health.... Methinks, in your own interests of course, maybe, just maybe.... You should consider offloading some of the burden to some other guy's here by donating some of that troublesome hardware😃


  sorry couldn't help it


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos with the P3133 inside:


----------



## jimzilla

DP


----------



## jimzilla

Three Horned 2005 Okeah Limited Edition..... maybe rare? I haven't ever seen another one.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Pumpkins with a Poljot MiG-29-Hommage:


----------



## jimzilla

Mr Blue.


----------



## LZG

Poljot Buran


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## Just.watching

Hello!


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## sanik




----------



## AlexOr

Best looking Aviator (my opinion).
AVIATOR II 6975607 (without Poljot logos, everything in Cyrillic in the Dial) 40mm diameter, having Sapphire Crystal


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## lyi

There are lots of Russian/German 21st century 3133 variations in this thread. How about we go back to the very beginning - 1976


----------



## OCSleeper

lyi said:


> There are lots of Russian/German 21st century 3133 variations in this thread. How about we go back to the very beginning - 1976


All I can say is, WOW!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> There are lots of Russian/German 21st century 3133 variations in this thread. How about we go back to the very beginning - 1976


That's a beautiful example and adds to my list of 5 known examples of the Poljot branded okeah. 

Note the different profiles on the stopwatch pushers, I would be interested to see a movement picture and to see if the pushers are both fixed with screws or the later C clips. 
The top pusher will certainly be a screw in type. Just helps with building a timeline of evolution. 

Cheers...


----------



## lyi

For now, I will keep the mechanism intact so do not know the answer to your "pushes" question. But maybe these pictures will be helpful


----------



## MattBrace

Poljot branded Okeah, current serial numbers I have seen.

00342 (standard form 4 on chapter ring)
00462 (standard form 4) owned by me
00520 (square form 4 on chapter ring)
00636 (standard form 4 on chapter ring)
00681 (square form 4) owned by Lyi

Cheers...


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Poljot branded Okeah, current serial numbers I have seen.
> 
> 00342 (standard form 4 on chapter ring)
> 00462 (standard form 4) owned by me
> 00520 (square form 4 on chapter ring)
> 00636 (standard form 4 on chapter ring)
> 00681 (square form 4) owned by Lyi
> 
> Cheers...


Can you please elaborate what do you mean standard vs square form?


----------



## MattBrace

lyi said:


> Can you please elaborate what do you mean standard vs square form?


Simply the shape of the number 4 on the chapter ring, early examples have a flat squared off top.

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

This one is mine, it needs work .


----------



## lyi

PiotrS said:


> This one is mine, it needs work .
> View attachment 17059378


Being a girl, I do not know all the proper part names, but the mechanism looks to be younger then the bridge would indicate


----------



## lyi

MattBrace said:


> Simply the shape of the number 4 on the chapter ring, early examples have a flat squared off top.
> 
> Cheers...


Just fyi, from my russian speaking friends, the early bezel also has dots under the numbers. I wonder if anyone else can confirm it from their own possessions


----------



## PiotrS

lyi said:


> 1.Being a girl, I do not know all the proper part names, but the mechanism looks to be younger then the bridge would indicate
> 
> 2 Just fyi, from my russian speaking friends, the early bezel also has dots under the numbers. I wonder if anyone else can confirm it from their own possessions


1. So I think so too. Unfortunately.
The bridge is a little older than the rest. The "plate" (I don't know how to set it in English) is semi-circular and should be straight.The left part of the photo, under the balance.

2. I also think there should be a dot in the first versions. This would be consistent with the rest and subsequent changes.


----------



## lyi

PiotrS said:


> 1. So I think so too. Unfortunately.
> The bridge is a little older than the rest. The "plate" (I don't know how to set it in English) is semi-circular and should be straight.The left part of the photo, under the balance.


Correct.

What about the brake mechanism? It should have 2 screws. 

The biggest danger that if the mechanism is not from 1976-77, the the inside parts would not be correct too (several invisible details also had different configuration)


----------



## PiotrS

Yes, 2 screws but the mechanism is in bad condition. Not work...I'll fix it someday or looking for a working.


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> Yes, 2 screws but the mechanism is in bad condition. Not work...I'll fix it someday or looking for a working.


That's a shame it's not in working condition, if you would like some assistance in restoring the movement let me know, I would be happy to assist. 

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

Thank you for your offers of help! I'm waiting to have more time in my life for watches. I have a lot to do, look . A few are to be repaired/restored to greatness! 
Sorry for the bad photo, when I see some of yours I am amazed!


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> Thank you for your offers of help! I'm waiting to have more time in my life for watches. I have a lot to do, look . A few are to be repaired/restored to greatness!
> Sorry for the bad photo, when I see some of yours I am amazed!


Amazing! That's a great collection of 3133's
The offer is open, I love working on these older watches, it's great to bring them back to life.

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

Thx. I will remember.


----------



## AlexOr

Amazing collection Piotr!!!

some refreshment:

Poljot 3133 / 1751379, classification "Military" from 2002 (at least according to catalogue). I saw the same model here in the forum, but with a black dial. Here comes the white one:


----------



## lyi

PiotrS said:


> Thank you for your offers of help! I'm waiting to have more time in my life for watches. I have a lot to do, look . A few are to be repaired/restored to greatness!
> Sorry for the bad photo, when I see some of yours I am amazed!


Oh my, I do not think I ever have seen so many Shturmanskie together - are they all with different variations?


----------



## PiotrS

There are some with crowns. There are some with so-called steel wheels. as in 7734. They are only with golden wheels. are original and the small part has other clues. A few don't work, oh different. Few case chrom 😔 a lot of steel 😁.


----------



## AlexOr

Can anybody help out to find that specific model? And case? Is it steel or just plated? Looks mixed for me. It was bought directly in Russia 2003.
Thanks in advance for any hint.


----------



## Banzai

Think plated, except maybe caseback which could be steel

My strela which is stainless steel as it's 2012


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## jimzilla

Limited 2005 Okeah reissue "3 HORN".


----------



## jimzilla

I have always suspected my 3 horn Okeah was a fake but I think it is so cool I really didn't care but
today I stumbled onto a watch that sold that was on Worthpoint, It looks to be the same watch,
It says "One of the last watches from the Moscow Watch factory before it closed."
So what year did the Moscow Watch factory close? anyone know?
I could sign up for Worthpoint and look at the add to find out more information but
I would rather buy more watches.
(If anyone has a Worthpoint account and would like to post the information, hint, hint .... )
It does give me a little comfort knowing that it may be real and It did come with the same box as the one pictured in the add.
I must say I really had to do some searching to even find this add, talking about a ghost watch!

See below.

Poljot Sturmanskie Okeah 3133 Ocean Russian Watch | #471683339


----------



## MattBrace

jimzilla said:


> I have always suspected my 3 horn Okeah was a fake but I think it is so cool I really didn't care but
> today I stumbled onto a watch that sold that was on Worthpoint, It looks to be the same watch,
> It says "One of the last watches from the Moscow Watch factory before it closed."
> So what year did the Moscow Watch factory close? anyone know?
> I could sign up for Worthpoint and look at the add to find out more information but
> I would rather buy more watches.
> (If anyone has a Worthpoint account and would like to post the information, hint, hint .... )
> It does give me a little comfort knowing that it may be real and It did come with the same box as the one pictured in the add.
> I must say I really had to do some searching to even find this add, talking about a ghost watch!
> 
> See below.
> 
> Poljot Sturmanskie Okeah 3133 Ocean Russian Watch | #471683339


Hi James, 

I think it's more likely a Maktime or Volmax watch, have you ever opened it to look at the moment? It could give a clue to the production period, Just a thought. 

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

Jimzilla my drogi, look this!
Why are you afraid? You have the original reissue from 2004. I know these watches! Of course, the red tip .... there could be such, look at Sturmański. I don't have one, just because I don't want one. Look last line only 3 and red minute hand. Brand Aviator.


----------



## PiotrS

Afganistan two versions, older and newer (color gold) and new version Specnaz (color gold).


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## joecool

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 17131479


Keep them fingers in


----------



## PiotrS

MattBrace said:


> Poljot branded Okeah, current serial numbers I have seen.
> 00342 (standard form 4 on chapter ring)
> 00462 (standard form 4) owned by me
> 00520 (square form 4 on chapter ring)
> 00636 (standard form 4 on chapter ring)
> 00681 (square form 4) owned by Lyi
> Cheers...


00884 (standard form 4 on chapter ring?)
.
I've been waiting for it for a long time, I negotiated with the owner for over a year (and I've been looking for quite a few years), I have an original watch with the number seventeen hundred something, but from the first thousand I haven't come up with it yet. It is completely original, the luma has outlived its life. Now I have one of the first. It's worth a lot to me.


----------



## Odessa200

PiotrS said:


> 00884 (standard form 4 on chapter ring?)
> .
> I've been waiting for it for a long time, I negotiated with the owner for over a year (and I've been looking for quite a few years), I have an original watch with the number seventeen hundred something, but from the first thousand I haven't come up with it yet. It is completely original, the luma has outlived its life. Now I have one of the first. It's worth a lot to me.
> View attachment 17134039
> 
> View attachment 17134040


Congratulations! I am always happy to hear a story like this when a collector knows what he wants and works towards making it happen!


----------



## MattBrace

PiotrS said:


> 00884 (standard form 4 on chapter ring?)
> .
> I've been waiting for it for a long time, I negotiated with the owner for over a year (and I've been looking for quite a few years), I have an original watch with the number seventeen hundred something, but from the first thousand I haven't come up with it yet. It is completely original, the luma has outlived its life. Now I have one of the first. It's worth a lot to me.
> View attachment 17134039
> 
> View attachment 17134040


Fantastic, that's a really nice early example.
I think the lume work could be sympathetically restored, I know a guy who is superb if you would like it looked at.

Cheers...


----------



## PiotrS

MattBrace said:


> Fantastic, that's a really nice early example.
> I think the lume work could be sympathetically restored, I know a guy who is superb if you would like it looked at.
> 
> Cheers...


I will remember, thx. Today I want him more as he is. 
I have to sell something, because a very old szturman is coming to me . I will show. .


----------



## bonusmarple

Strela 38mm, I love this watch!


----------



## AlexOr

Poljot MIG-29, goldish with nice blue dial.


----------



## jimzilla




----------

